# NBA Tonight



## Treeshepherd

Atlanta has the NBAs best record. Most impressively, they've dominated against the West. Tonight they host east rival D.C.. Wizards have a killer lineup with Wall and Gortat. Humphries and Nene fit in nicely.

The East is better than anyone imagined, and there's no clear favorite in the West.

Bulls at Rockets tonight. Rose is 100%. Dwightmare is broken down. Bulls are just behind the Raptors and Wizards, and just ahead of Cleveland.

Dallas at Golden State. Rondo is out, but Parsons, Ellis and Nowitzki have been playing well. 
The Warriors look bad when they aren't sinking 3s. They had a stretch of missing 20 in a row. Lost to Utah. But at (38-8), I can't complain.


----------



## Mr. H.

Da Bulls.

I also like following Brooklyn and D-Will.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I think the only competition from the east any of the top 6 in the west have to worry about is the Cavs.  And that's only if they keep proving they've found their rhythm.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Can't overlook the Cavs, for sure.
Warriors are getting smoked right now.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Dubs came back last night behind 51 from Curry. 

Atlanta cruised. At some point you have to take the Hawks seriously. Cleveland could have a tough 1st round in the playoffs, and then be faced with going to Atlanta. It's a team game. Hawks beat Memphis for their 9th straight win against the West.

Kyrie Irving made it rain (55 points) against Portland. LeBron is back to full speed. Love has been overshadowed a bit, but Cleveland goes for their 12th straight victory tonight when they host the Clippers. 

Clippers were the better team in the 2014 playoffs vs the Dubs. This year, I have to wonder if the Sterling fiasco took some wind out of their sails. 

Phoenix is fighting to keep the 8th spot ahead of the Thunder. They travel to Portland, who gets Lopez back. Phoenix has three point guards. Portland has Lillard.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Cleveland is dominating the Clippers. Mozgov was a good addition after Varajao went down. Varajao was a worthless piece of dog meat, anyway. Cleveland picked up Tristan Thompson from somewhere. They picked up Shumpert and JR Smith from the Knickerbockers. Picked up ol Mike Miller, Shawn Marion and Brendan Haywood. 

I'm sorry. Cleveland will not advance to the finals. The city is under a grandmaster witch's curse.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Kevin Durant is out 4-6 weeks. Sad for the Thunder, but good for the Warriors.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Memphis has been scuffling. Houston has overtaken the 2 spot in the West. Neither team has a very difficult remaining schedule. The two seed gets to play Dallas instead of San Antonio in the playoffs. 

Anyway, the regular season is too long. Ideally the playoffs would start this Thursday as there are only 3 more college games to go.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheOldSchool said:


> I think the only competition from the east any of the top 6 in the west have to worry about is the Cavs.  And that's only if they keep proving they've found their rhythm.


I think my prediction is coming true!


----------



## Treeshepherd

TheOldSchool said:


> I think my prediction is coming true!



I might have to eat my words saying that Cleveland will not advance to the finals. I still say that Cleveland is cursed. Ask the 1997 Indians. Ask Bernie Kosar and Earnest Byner.


----------



## kiwiman127

Actually, the Cavs drafted Tristan Thompson  in 2011.
As a Timberwolves fan (no matter how much they suck), I'm sure glad that they wanted Kevin Love so bad the gave us Andrew Wiggins.
Go Cavs!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Treeshepherd said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my prediction is coming true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to eat my words saying that Cleveland will not advance to the finals. I still say that Cleveland is cursed. Ask the 1997 Indians. Ask Bernie Kosar and Earnest Byner.
Click to expand...

I hope so I can't stand LeBron.


----------



## kiwiman127

TheOldSchool said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my prediction is coming true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to eat my words saying that Cleveland will not advance to the finals. I still say that Cleveland is cursed. Ask the 1997 Indians. Ask Bernie Kosar and Earnest Byner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so I can't stand LeBron.
Click to expand...


I love Lebron, because he loved Love so much that he pushed for the trade that sent Wiggins, my way!

Lebron, MVP, MVP!


----------



## TheOldSchool

kiwiman127 said:


> Actually, the Cavs drafted Tristan Thompson  in 2011.
> As a Timberwolves fan (no matter how much they suck), I'm sure glad that they wanted Kevin Love so bad the gave us Andrew Wiggins.
> Go Cavs!


You guys won out on that one!  Love can't carry a team.


----------



## Treeshepherd

kiwiman127 said:


> I love Lebron, because he loved Love so much that he pushed for the trade that sent Wiggins, my way!



"Basketball is about love." - Jackie Moon


----------



## kiwiman127

TheOldSchool said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Cavs drafted Tristan Thompson  in 2011.
> As a Timberwolves fan (no matter how much they suck), I'm sure glad that they wanted Kevin Love so bad the gave us Andrew Wiggins.
> Go Cavs!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys won out on that one!  Love can't carry a team.
Click to expand...


Yep, Wiggins is going to be something special.  Now all we have to is find 8-10 players that can stay healthy.  My God, we had way, way too many injuries.
They should fire the entire fucking training staff.


----------



## TheOldSchool

kiwiman127 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Cavs drafted Tristan Thompson  in 2011.
> As a Timberwolves fan (no matter how much they suck), I'm sure glad that they wanted Kevin Love so bad the gave us Andrew Wiggins.
> Go Cavs!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys won out on that one!  Love can't carry a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, Wiggins is going to be something special.  Now all we have to is find 8-10 players that can stay healthy.  My God, we had way, way too many injuries.
> They should fire the entire fucking training staff.
Click to expand...

You have the same problem my Wizards have.  No one wants to go to your market.  Hopefully Wiggins changes that for you.  And hopefully John Wall is able to finish changing that about D.C.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Atlanta has the NBAs best record. Most impressively, they've dominated against the West. Tonight they host east rival D.C.. Wizards have a killer lineup with Wall and Gortat. Humphries and Nene fit in nicely.
> 
> The East is better than anyone imagined, and there's no clear favorite in the West.
> 
> Bulls at Rockets tonight. Rose is 100%. Dwightmare is broken down. Bulls are just behind the Raptors and Wizards, and just ahead of Cleveland.
> 
> Dallas at Golden State. Rondo is out, but Parsons, Ellis and Nowitzki have been playing well.
> The Warriors look bad when they aren't sinking 3s. They had a stretch of missing 20 in a row. Lost to Utah. But at (38-8), I can't complain.



I just can't believe in a franchise until I actually see them win a championship. This year maybe golden state will pull it off. Or Cleveland. But not Atlanta. Can't see that happening. Wouldn't it be cool though? Or the old spurs can spank the younger players one more year.  And hopefully stop lebron from ever tying or beating Jordan's 6 NBA championships.

I'm sick of Detroit spurs Chicago Boston  Miami winning. I want to see the thunder or hawks or clippers win for a change. It was nice the year Dallas and dirk nowitzki won.


----------



## sealybobo

Curry is amazing.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my prediction is coming true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to eat my words saying that Cleveland will not advance to the finals. I still say that Cleveland is cursed. Ask the 1997 Indians. Ask Bernie Kosar and Earnest Byner.
Click to expand...

They may go but will they beat the spurs or golden state? Hope not.


----------



## kiwiman127

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta has the NBAs best record. Most impressively, they've dominated against the West. Tonight they host east rival D.C.. Wizards have a killer lineup with Wall and Gortat. Humphries and Nene fit in nicely.
> 
> The East is better than anyone imagined, and there's no clear favorite in the West.
> 
> Bulls at Rockets tonight. Rose is 100%. Dwightmare is broken down. Bulls are just behind the Raptors and Wizards, and just ahead of Cleveland.
> 
> Dallas at Golden State. Rondo is out, but Parsons, Ellis and Nowitzki have been playing well.
> The Warriors look bad when they aren't sinking 3s. They had a stretch of missing 20 in a row. Lost to Utah. But at (38-8), I can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe in a franchise until I actually see them win a championship. This year maybe golden state will pull it off. Or Cleveland. But not Atlanta. Can't see that happening. Wouldn't it be cool though? Or the old spurs can spank the younger players one more year.  And hopefully stop lebron from ever tying or beating Jordan's 6 NBA championships.
> 
> I'm sick of Detroit spurs Chicago Boston  Miami winning. I want to see the thunder or hawks or clippers win for a change. It was nice the year Dallas and dirk nowitzki won.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Atlanta seriously faded as the season progressed.  I see Cleveland winning the East and I see Golden State or San Antonio winning the West.


----------



## sealybobo

kiwiman127 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta has the NBAs best record. Most impressively, they've dominated against the West. Tonight they host east rival D.C.. Wizards have a killer lineup with Wall and Gortat. Humphries and Nene fit in nicely.
> 
> The East is better than anyone imagined, and there's no clear favorite in the West.
> 
> Bulls at Rockets tonight. Rose is 100%. Dwightmare is broken down. Bulls are just behind the Raptors and Wizards, and just ahead of Cleveland.
> 
> Dallas at Golden State. Rondo is out, but Parsons, Ellis and Nowitzki have been playing well.
> The Warriors look bad when they aren't sinking 3s. They had a stretch of missing 20 in a row. Lost to Utah. But at (38-8), I can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe in a franchise until I actually see them win a championship. This year maybe golden state will pull it off. Or Cleveland. But not Atlanta. Can't see that happening. Wouldn't it be cool though? Or the old spurs can spank the younger players one more year.  And hopefully stop lebron from ever tying or beating Jordan's 6 NBA championships.
> 
> I'm sick of Detroit spurs Chicago Boston  Miami winning. I want to see the thunder or hawks or clippers win for a change. It was nice the year Dallas and dirk nowitzki won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Atlanta seriously faded as the season progressed.  I see Cleveland winning the East and I see Golden State or San Antonio winning the West.
Click to expand...

Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.



Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....
Click to expand...

If they play cleveland I'll root for the spurs. Otherwise I want someone new to win. 

The spurs never win 2 in a row.

Duncan is one of the greatest of all time. He has been around forever. He won with robinson and that seems like 30 years ago. Great man. Hate him though for beating the pistons in 2005. Lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they play cleveland I'll root for the spurs. Otherwise I want someone new to win.
> 
> The spurs never win 2 in a row.
> 
> Duncan is one of the greatest of all time. He has been around forever. He won with robinson and that seems like 30 years ago. Great man. Hate him though for beating the pistons in 2005. Lol
Click to expand...


In all reality, the Spurs were the best team from 03-08 (08 being a bit marginal). The league has their ways. Or are you under the impression that a guy can catch a ball, pivot turn, rise up, fade back, cock the ball and shoot a normal shot all within .4 seconds when that is considered the smallest amount of time that it takes a person to shoot?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they play cleveland I'll root for the spurs. Otherwise I want someone new to win.
> 
> The spurs never win 2 in a row.
> 
> Duncan is one of the greatest of all time. He has been around forever. He won with robinson and that seems like 30 years ago. Great man. Hate him though for beating the pistons in 2005. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all reality, the Spurs were the best team from 03-08 (08 being a bit marginal). The league has their ways. Or are you under the impression that a guy can catch a ball, pivot turn, rise up, fade back, cock the ball and shoot a normal shot all within .4 seconds when that is considered the smallest amount of time that it takes a person to shoot?
Click to expand...

The pistons might have been the best team those years. We were certainly the best team in the east. You guys let the Lakers win too much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they play cleveland I'll root for the spurs. Otherwise I want someone new to win.
> 
> The spurs never win 2 in a row.
> 
> Duncan is one of the greatest of all time. He has been around forever. He won with robinson and that seems like 30 years ago. Great man. Hate him though for beating the pistons in 2005. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all reality, the Spurs were the best team from 03-08 (08 being a bit marginal). The league has their ways. Or are you under the impression that a guy can catch a ball, pivot turn, rise up, fade back, cock the ball and shoot a normal shot all within .4 seconds when that is considered the smallest amount of time that it takes a person to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pistons might have been the best team those years. We were certainly the best team in the east. You guys let the Lakers win too much.
Click to expand...


Pistons were at their best in 04. A Spurs-Pistons match-up would have been epic. That would have been the year they would have had a chance at beating the Spurs. In 05, they came close; but really, the Spurs did not have a great series.

04 was a blowout cos the NBA had manipulated things to get an unworthy Lakers team into the championship. Remember that the Spurs had kicked the Lakers asses is 03 as well.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they play cleveland I'll root for the spurs. Otherwise I want someone new to win.
> 
> The spurs never win 2 in a row.
> 
> Duncan is one of the greatest of all time. He has been around forever. He won with robinson and that seems like 30 years ago. Great man. Hate him though for beating the pistons in 2005. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all reality, the Spurs were the best team from 03-08 (08 being a bit marginal). The league has their ways. Or are you under the impression that a guy can catch a ball, pivot turn, rise up, fade back, cock the ball and shoot a normal shot all within .4 seconds when that is considered the smallest amount of time that it takes a person to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pistons might have been the best team those years. We were certainly the best team in the east. You guys let the Lakers win too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pistons were at their best in 04. A Spurs-Pistons match-up would have been epic. That would have been the year they would have had a chance at beating the Spurs. In 05, they came close; but really, the Spurs did not have a great series.
> 
> 04 was a blowout cos the NBA had manipulated things to get an unworthy Lakers team into the championship. Remember that the Spurs had kicked the Lakers asses is 03 as well.
Click to expand...

So Cleveland won the hawks memphis and the spurs will probably win tonight. The first round in the playoffs kind of suck. The next round is better.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. And I want curry to win so its not another championship for Duncan or James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan deserves his sixth ring. And Kawhi needs to keep up with his winning ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they play cleveland I'll root for the spurs. Otherwise I want someone new to win.
> 
> The spurs never win 2 in a row.
> 
> Duncan is one of the greatest of all time. He has been around forever. He won with robinson and that seems like 30 years ago. Great man. Hate him though for beating the pistons in 2005. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all reality, the Spurs were the best team from 03-08 (08 being a bit marginal). The league has their ways. Or are you under the impression that a guy can catch a ball, pivot turn, rise up, fade back, cock the ball and shoot a normal shot all within .4 seconds when that is considered the smallest amount of time that it takes a person to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pistons might have been the best team those years. We were certainly the best team in the east. You guys let the Lakers win too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pistons were at their best in 04. A Spurs-Pistons match-up would have been epic. That would have been the year they would have had a chance at beating the Spurs. In 05, they came close; but really, the Spurs did not have a great series.
> 
> 04 was a blowout cos the NBA had manipulated things to get an unworthy Lakers team into the championship. Remember that the Spurs had kicked the Lakers asses is 03 as well.
Click to expand...

Pistons came very very close to repeating in 05. If they would have that team would have been considered a dynasty. Instead we only won 1 and the only dynasty the last 15 years has been the spurs. One fucking game away from back to back. Fucking Bob horry.


----------



## Abishai100

*Clippers-Spurs: Paul, Redick, & the Ostrich*


I'm watching the Spurs-Clippers game which has just gone into overtime, after Chris Paul and another Clipper failed to hold the ball at the end of the 4th as time was running out and turned the ball over and allowed the Spurs to score on the other end.

It's amazing how Chris Paul can make a game so exciting all by himself and then just seem to fall into a hole.  I would otherwise remark that Paul is the new Allen Iverson.

I'm rooting for the Clippers, since I'm a loyal Chris Paul fan (and I'm simply tired of watching Tim Duncan and the Spurs win games).

What we really need is more players from Europe and Asia.

Chris Paul was a Wake Forest stand-out, and another Clipper, J.J. Redick, was a Duke stand-out.  In fact, I'd like to see the Clippers make it far into the playoffs and deal with a bullyish Eastern conference team.


----------



## sealybobo

Abishai100 said:


> *Clippers-Spurs: Paul, Redick, & the Ostrich*
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Spurs-Clippers game which has just gone into overtime, after Chris Paul and another Clipper failed to hold the ball at the end of the 4th as time was running out and turned the ball over and allowed the Spurs to score on the other end.
> 
> It's amazing how Chris Paul can make a game so exciting all by himself and then just seem to fall into a hole.  I would otherwise remark that Paul is the new Allen Iverson.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Clippers, since I'm a loyal Chris Paul fan (and I'm simply tired of watching Tim Duncan and the Spurs win games).
> 
> What we really need is more players from Europe and Asia.
> 
> Chris Paul was a Wake Forest stand-out, and another Clipper, J.J. Redick, was a Duke stand-out.  In fact, I'd like to see the Clippers make it far into the playoffs and deal with a bullyish Eastern conference team.


Unfortunately I dont see the clippers ever pulling it off.


----------



## Asclepias

Clips are done. They make me sick because I was hoping they would take SA out. If SA is not eliminated the Dubs will find some way to lose to them in WCF


----------



## Treeshepherd

Clippers are done? That seems a bit fickle. 

Spurs are great with or without Tony Parker. But if anything, games 1 and 2 showed that the Clippers are completely capable of winning this series. Just gotta make some free throws, man. 

I don't think home court is a huge deal for the Clips. They don't have a great fan base, and Steve Balmer acting all goony doesn't help. 

Game 3 is the most important game in any series.


----------



## High_Gravity

I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.


----------



## Asclepias

Treeshepherd said:


> Clippers are done? That seems a bit fickle.
> 
> Spurs are great with or without Tony Parker. But if anything, games 1 and 2 showed that the Clippers are completely capable of winning this series. Just gotta make some free throws, man.
> 
> I don't think home court is a huge deal for the Clips. They don't have a great fan base, and Steve Balmer acting all goony doesn't help.
> 
> Game 3 is the most important game in any series.


Yes they are done. Clips are capable of playing with SA but they wont. Mental mistakes will kill them mark my words.

Game 3 is only important if the home team has held serve.  As it is turns out game 2 was the more important for the Clips. Now the series has actually begun.  They have to win at least 1 in SA to get back to even.


----------



## Asclepias

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.


They wont do good. That was a bad loss last night. Of all the teams in the NBA you cannot afford to gift SA any games. Clips are not mentally tough. I predict a blowout for game 3. Series advantage Spurs up 2-1


----------



## High_Gravity

Asclepias said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> They wont do good. That was a bad loss last night. Of all the teams in the NBA you cannot afford to gift SA any games. Clips are not mentally tough. I predict a blowout for game 3. Series advantage Spurs up 2-1
Click to expand...

 
Duncan had a monster game for them to win, can he do that again? and Tony Parker looks like hes barely hanging on, I'd be very surprised if the Clips didn't at least get the split heading back to LA.


----------



## Asclepias

High_Gravity said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> They wont do good. That was a bad loss last night. Of all the teams in the NBA you cannot afford to gift SA any games. Clips are not mentally tough. I predict a blowout for game 3. Series advantage Spurs up 2-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncan had a monster game for them to win, can he do that again? and Tony Parker looks like hes barely hanging on, I'd be very surprised if the Clips didn't at least get the split heading back to LA.
Click to expand...

One thing about SA is that they are a plug and play team. If they pulled someone up from the D league for the game and plugged him in you wouldnt see a drop off. Leonard, Boris, or Mills. One or all of them will have a big game along with Duncans 15-20 pts.


----------



## High_Gravity

Asclepias said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> They wont do good. That was a bad loss last night. Of all the teams in the NBA you cannot afford to gift SA any games. Clips are not mentally tough. I predict a blowout for game 3. Series advantage Spurs up 2-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncan had a monster game for them to win, can he do that again? and Tony Parker looks like hes barely hanging on, I'd be very surprised if the Clips didn't at least get the split heading back to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing about SA is that they are a plug and play team. If they pulled someone up from the D league for the game and plugged him in you wouldnt see a drop off. Leonard, Boris, or Mills. One or all of them will have a big game along with Duncans 15-20 pts.
Click to expand...

 
You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.


----------



## Treeshepherd

High_Gravity said:


> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.



Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.


----------



## Asclepias

High_Gravity said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> They wont do good. That was a bad loss last night. Of all the teams in the NBA you cannot afford to gift SA any games. Clips are not mentally tough. I predict a blowout for game 3. Series advantage Spurs up 2-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncan had a monster game for them to win, can he do that again? and Tony Parker looks like hes barely hanging on, I'd be very surprised if the Clips didn't at least get the split heading back to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing about SA is that they are a plug and play team. If they pulled someone up from the D league for the game and plugged him in you wouldnt see a drop off. Leonard, Boris, or Mills. One or all of them will have a big game along with Duncans 15-20 pts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
Click to expand...

Pop has the wings to shut down if not limit Crawford. Green can give him problems and Leonard can shut him down. Leonard getting into foul trouble or injured is the only way I see the Clips having a chance.


----------



## Asclepias

Treeshepherd said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.
Click to expand...

Its just a prediction. Anything can happen in reality.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to call the Clippers done yet, I want to see how they do in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> They wont do good. That was a bad loss last night. Of all the teams in the NBA you cannot afford to gift SA any games. Clips are not mentally tough. I predict a blowout for game 3. Series advantage Spurs up 2-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncan had a monster game for them to win, can he do that again? and Tony Parker looks like hes barely hanging on, I'd be very surprised if the Clips didn't at least get the split heading back to LA.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the spurs play team ball. If Duncan or parker dont step up someone else will.  Duncan didn't do squat in the finals last year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vine - Hillarious


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Still hillarious from some years back...


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).


 
There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Asclepias

Ni Hao. BAAANG! He knocks it down!


----------



## Treeshepherd

Asclepias said:


> Ni Hao. BAAANG! He knocks it down!



To come back from 20 down in the 4th quarter, you have to kick ass, but the other team also has to blow it. 

I almost turned the game off several times, but I kept giving it another minute. The Warriors showed something. They're willing to do whatever, even having Bogut hold the Brow until the refs catch him doing it. 

Warriors look invincible when their jump-shots are going in. Like Barkley said at halftime, when you miss 3 pointers they become fast break starters. There's going to be a couple games at least in the playoffs where the Dubs look bad. But, if they win all their home games they win the championship.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Which big 3 was/is better?

LeBron, Kyrie Irving and Love in Cleveland
or
LeBron, Wade and Bosh in Miami


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Treeshepherd said:


> Which big 3 was/is better?
> 
> LeBron, Kyrie Irving and Love in Cleveland
> or
> LeBron, Wade and Bosh in Miami



I don't consider either of them a Big Three. Bird, McHale and Parrish was The Big Three.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.
Click to expand...

They are done. Dont you hate when your team is good and shows potential but can't get over that hump? How you think Durant feels?

I think Houston maybe could. Golden state? Maybe. But not the clippers. They're missing a piece.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done. Dont you hate when your team is good and shows potential but can't get over that hump? How you think Durant feels?
> 
> I think Houston maybe could. Golden state? Maybe. But not the clippers. They're missing a piece.
Click to expand...


If the Spurs win Game 4, then this series is over. Spurs are just too good not to finish off a team that has no bench.

As for Durant, I feel like the Spurs were a bit better than them all along. But the Thunder blew their chance in 12 and then were stupid enough to let Harden go because they wouldn't give him 4 years @ $14 mil per. Everyone in their front office should be fired.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Happy 39th b-day to Tim Duncan; second best player of all-time behind Larry Bird:


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done. Dont you hate when your team is good and shows potential but can't get over that hump? How you think Durant feels?
> 
> I think Houston maybe could. Golden state? Maybe. But not the clippers. They're missing a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Spurs win Game 4, then this series is over. Spurs are just too good not to finish off a team that has no bench.
> 
> As for Durant, I feel like the Spurs were a bit better than them all along. But the Thunder blew their chance in 12 and then were stupid enough to let Harden go because they wouldn't give him 4 years @ $14 mil per. Everyone in their front office should be fired.
Click to expand...

I thought okc was ready and the spurs were washed up. I was wrong. People think golden state can do it. I dont believe till I see it.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Happy 39th b-day to Tim Duncan; second best player of all-time behind Larry Bird:


Maybe the best power forward.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Which big 3 was/is better?
> 
> LeBron, Kyrie Irving and Love in Cleveland
> or
> LeBron, Wade and Bosh in Miami


That remains to be seen. Right now its wade and bosh BC they won rings.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 39th b-day to Tim Duncan; second best player of all-time behind Larry Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the best power forward.
Click to expand...


Easily the best PF. But McHale's career was cut short by ankle injuries. In his short lived prime, it maybe didn't get better than McHale.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done. Dont you hate when your team is good and shows potential but can't get over that hump? How you think Durant feels?
> 
> I think Houston maybe could. Golden state? Maybe. But not the clippers. They're missing a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Spurs win Game 4, then this series is over. Spurs are just too good not to finish off a team that has no bench.
> 
> As for Durant, I feel like the Spurs were a bit better than them all along. But the Thunder blew their chance in 12 and then were stupid enough to let Harden go because they wouldn't give him 4 years @ $14 mil per. Everyone in their front office should be fired.
Click to expand...

So the Clippers pulled it off. I just love all the new young superstars making names for themselves because that's what you do when your team wins in the playoffs. I can't believe they did that in San antonio. Oh oh. Look out. Definately the best first round matchup. 

I think I'm pulling for golden state. Them vs lebron in the finals.

But go L.A.!


----------



## sealybobo

How are bulls doing?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I just love all the new young superstars making names for themselves



Superstars? That's just NBA marketing talk. In my lifetime, there have been maybe seven: Dr. J, Bird, Magic, MJ, (Duncan), Lebron, Shaq. And then guys like (Kobe), Stockton, (Durant), Dirk, Olajuwon, Barkley, Nash, I Thomas, Malone, McHale etc. have been fringe superstars. Calling Paul and Blake superstars though? Aye. It's an insult to the great ones.

Duncan in parenthesis b/c he wasn't marketed like a superstar and Durant and Kobe in parenthesis cos they were/are marketed like superstars.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> But go L.A.!



Unless the unthinkable happens, the Spurs losing Game 6 at home, I think that the Spurs will win the series. It's just a matter of if they win Game 5 or 7 in LA. But they blew a huge chance today.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love all the new young superstars making names for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstars? That's just NBA marketing talk. In my lifetime, there have been maybe seven: Dr. J, Bird, Magic, MJ, (Duncan), Lebron, Shaq. And then guys like (Kobe), Stockton, (Durant), Dirk, Olajuwon, Barkley, Nash, I Thomas, Malone, McHale etc. have been fringe superstars. Calling Paul and Blake superstars though? Aye. It's an insult to the great ones.
> 
> Duncan in parenthesis b/c he wasn't marketed like a superstar and Durant and Kobe in parenthesis cos they were/are marketed like superstars.
Click to expand...


The guys who won championships are superstars in my book.

Wade bosh dirk nowitzki rip Hamilton isaih Thomas chauncy billops paul pierce robert horry gasol.

They all have what Durant harden golden state want. A ring. When you win a ring you do what bird and magic faught very hard to do. Its a new year. And the athletes today are stronger and faster.

But I agree with you actually.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love all the new young superstars making names for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstars? That's just NBA marketing talk. In my lifetime, there have been maybe seven: Dr. J, Bird, Magic, MJ, (Duncan), Lebron, Shaq. And then guys like (Kobe), Stockton, (Durant), Dirk, Olajuwon, Barkley, Nash, I Thomas, Malone, McHale etc. have been fringe superstars. Calling Paul and Blake superstars though? Aye. It's an insult to the great ones.
> 
> Duncan in parenthesis b/c he wasn't marketed like a superstar and Durant and Kobe in parenthesis cos they were/are marketed like superstars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guys who won championships are superstars in my book.
> 
> Wade bosh dirk nowitzki rip Hamilton isaih Thomas chauncy billops paul pierce robert horry gasol.
> 
> They all have what Durant harden golden state want. A ring. When you win a ring you do what bird and magic faught very hard to do. Its a new year. And the athletes today are stronger and faster.
> 
> But I agree with you actually.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, your book's weak. The great ones only come along so often. Rip Hamilton is nowhere in the discussion of superstars. Even when he was winning, he wasn't even Reggie Miller. He was just a skinny shooter in his prime on a solid team in the right year. Guys like Larry and MJ transcend the game. They played on levels that weren't seen before and haven't been seen since. They were that good. 

Now, I get that the NBA has to market high flyers like Dominique and Kemp and Rose and Blake when they come around to get their ratings. But that's different.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love all the new young superstars making names for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstars? That's just NBA marketing talk. In my lifetime, there have been maybe seven: Dr. J, Bird, Magic, MJ, (Duncan), Lebron, Shaq. And then guys like (Kobe), Stockton, (Durant), Dirk, Olajuwon, Barkley, Nash, I Thomas, Malone, McHale etc. have been fringe superstars. Calling Paul and Blake superstars though? Aye. It's an insult to the great ones.
> 
> Duncan in parenthesis b/c he wasn't marketed like a superstar and Durant and Kobe in parenthesis cos they were/are marketed like superstars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guys who won championships are superstars in my book.
> 
> Wade bosh dirk nowitzki rip Hamilton isaih Thomas chauncy billops paul pierce robert horry gasol.
> 
> They all have what Durant harden golden state want. A ring. When you win a ring you do what bird and magic faught very hard to do. Its a new year. And the athletes today are stronger and faster.
> 
> But I agree with you actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, your book's weak. The great ones only come along so often. Rip Hamilton is nowhere in the discussion of superstars. Even when he was winning, he wasn't even Reggie Miller. He was just a skinny shooter in his prime on a solid team in the right year. Guys like Larry and MJ transcend the game. They played on levels that weren't seen before and haven't been seen since. They were that good.
> 
> Now, I get that the NBA has to market high flyers like Dominique and Kemp and Rose and Blake when they come around to get their ratings. But that's different.
Click to expand...

Sorry Reggie miller iverson Ewing Malone you never won so there's an astricks next to your hof greatness. 

To me its all about winning championships because that's what they all care about the most.

I think the rip Hamilton team was great. We competed for quite a few years. But they needed to win in 05 back to back to be considered a dynasty level team. Got to game 7 and fucking Tim Duncan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Sorry Reggie miller iverson Ewing Malone you never won so there's an astricks next to your hof greatness.
> 
> To me its all about winning championships because that's what they all care about the most.



Nah, that's a BS argument perpetuated by a self serving media. Plenty of greats who never won: Stockton, Malone, Barkley, Ewing, Miller, Mullin, Webber, etc. And with the exception of the Mullin case, they didn't win due to the fact they were in the WWE Basketball League.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Reggie miller iverson Ewing Malone you never won so there's an astricks next to your hof greatness.
> 
> To me its all about winning championships because that's what they all care about the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that's a BS argument perpetuated by a self serving media. Plenty of greats who never won: Stockton, Malone, Barkley, Ewing, Miller, Mullin, Webber, etc. And in most of those cases, they didn't win due to the fact they were in the WWE Basketball League.
Click to expand...

Webber came to Detroit one year I thought he'd be the piece we needed but he's just not a winner. No shame. They were great. But someone else was greater. I always thought Hakeem alajuan was very lucky Jordan went away for two years.

Parker and ginobli are superstars no?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Reggie miller iverson Ewing Malone you never won so there's an astricks next to your hof greatness.
> 
> To me its all about winning championships because that's what they all care about the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that's a BS argument perpetuated by a self serving media. Plenty of greats who never won: Stockton, Malone, Barkley, Ewing, Miller, Mullin, Webber, etc. And with the exception of the Mullin case, they didn't win due to the fact they were in the WWE Basketball League.
Click to expand...

Every great story I have of great players is them winning championships. Ray Allen. I wouldnt know or care about him if he didn't win championships. What team do you root for again? I think curry on golden states as good as Reggie miller. Better if he wins a championship.


----------



## Rocko

Treeshepherd said:


> Which big 3 was/is better?
> 
> LeBron, Kyrie Irving and Love in Cleveland
> or
> LeBron, Wade and Bosh in Miami



I say Miami before wade's body broke down.

Wade > Irving
bosh > love


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
Click to expand...


Austin Rivers says high


----------



## Judicial review

It's baseball season.  Who cares about the NBA?


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says hi
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could very well be right, the Clippers will have to step up big time to beat those guys, and one of the thing that concerns me about the Clippers is they have no bench outside of Jamal Crawford, and he only had 11 points the other night. If Crawford does not come up big the Clips will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Nobody is predicting the Clippers to advance at this point. But to say they're done and you can stick a fork in them is ludicrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are done. Dont you hate when your team is good and shows potential but can't get over that hump? How you think Durant feels?
> 
> I think Houston maybe could. Golden state? Maybe. But not the clippers. They're missing a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Spurs win Game 4, then this series is over. Spurs are just too good not to finish off a team that has no bench.
> 
> As for Durant, I feel like the Spurs were a bit better than them all along. But the Thunder blew their chance in 12 and then were stupid enough to let Harden go because they wouldn't give him 4 years @ $14 mil per. Everyone in their front office should be fired.
Click to expand...

 

And they chose to pay Ibaka and Perkins over Harden as well.


----------



## Asclepias

Judicial review said:


> It's baseball season.  Who cares about the NBA?


People who think baseball is boring and love the NBA?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says high
Click to expand...

He also says thanks dad.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also says thanks dad.
Click to expand...


True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.


----------



## Rocko

I hate the spurs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> I hate the spurs



They want back to back championships. Clips, Rockets and Warriors is a pretty tough road to hoe though.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the spurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want back to back championships. Clips, Rockets and Warriors is a pretty tough road to hoe though.
Click to expand...


Yeah, really tough. It doesn't help them that Splitter and Parker are hurt, but in any case, Im done counting the spurs out.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also says thanks dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.
Click to expand...

He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the spurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want back to back championships. Clips, Rockets and Warriors is a pretty tough road to hoe though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, really tough. It doesn't help them that Splitter and Parker are hurt, but in any case, Im done counting the spurs out.
Click to expand...

Never count the Spurs out until they are giving post game interviews and the crowd has left the building.


----------



## Asclepias

Clips are showing me something. I thought they were going to fold like a deck of cheap cards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips bench is atrocious. If it weren't for the fact the Spurs had to play Duncan 44 mins in Game 2 and that Splitter and Parker are playing injured, I'd call it. But Spurs going home now, where Danny Green shoots 47 percent from 3's (39 percent on the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also says thanks dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.
Click to expand...


Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful. 

This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also says thanks dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
Click to expand...

Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.

 You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bench to speak of, just Jamal Crawford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Rivers says high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also says thanks dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
Click to expand...

 
Austin looked pretty good in high school and college, it just hasn't translated into the NBA. He really should have stayed in Duke a few more years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.



Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.

Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Austin looked pretty good in high school and college, it just hasn't translated into the NBA. He really should have stayed in Duke a few more years.



In theory, you could be right.

But really, Rivers had to have came out when he did. If he waited any longer, he risked not being a lottery player and not making a pay day from the get go. And this way, he gets to that healthy veteran money sooner too.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also says thanks dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.
> 
> Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.
Click to expand...

I'm very close to what NBA players do. No not all NBA players are worked with on mechanics. They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal. Most are owned by billionaires with a vested interest in putting at least a serviceable product on the floor every night. Even the Clips had shooting coaches when Sterling was the owner. You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.

Pop may be at the heart but the brain is the owner. He puts people in positions so they can succeed. That includes Pop.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin looked pretty good in high school and college, it just hasn't translated into the NBA. He really should have stayed in Duke a few more years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, you could be right.
> 
> But really, Rivers had to have came out when he did. If he waited any longer, he risked not being a lottery player and not making a pay day from the get go. And this way, he gets to that healthy veteran money sooner too.
Click to expand...

 
I guess my thing is he comes from a rich family, his father is Doc Rivers. He didn't really "need" the money, like other players from impoverished backgrounds. In fact, Doc urged him to stay in Duke for a few more years. I really think coming into the league too early stunted his development and might actually end up costing him money too. If Doc Rivers was not his father I don't believe he would even be in the league.


----------



## Asclepias

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin looked pretty good in high school and college, it just hasn't translated into the NBA. He really should have stayed in Duke a few more years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, you could be right.
> 
> But really, Rivers had to have came out when he did. If he waited any longer, he risked not being a lottery player and not making a pay day from the get go. And this way, he gets to that healthy veteran money sooner too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess my thing is he comes from a rich family, his father is Doc Rivers. He didn't really "need" the money, like other players from impoverished backgrounds. In fact, Doc urged him to stay in Duke for a few more years. I really think coming into the league too early stunted his development and might actually end up costing him money too. If Doc Rivers was not his father I don't believe he would even be in the league.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Rivers needs to learn to play under control. Since he didnt need the money he could have done that under coach K and raised his stock.  Doc moving him to the Clips saved his NBA career.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. His dad trade for him. Basically they traded Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas Roberts and Jordan Crawford fir him. So they gave up a lot of trash for a 22 year old prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.
> 
> Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do. No not all NBA players are worked with on mechanics. They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal. Most are owned by billionaires with a vested interest in putting at least a serviceable product on the floor every night. Even the Clips had shooting coaches when Sterling was the owner. You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> Pop may be at the heart but the brain is the owner. He puts people in positions so they can succeed. That includes Pop.
Click to expand...


Save your lame ass lectures on how NBA works, dude. I know how it works. 

And the Spurs owner has relatively little to do with it. Yes, he's a competent businessman and he deserves whatever credit he deserves. But Pop is the guy that makes all basketball personnel decisions in that organization, PERIOD.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He showed some flashes last night. He might not be the lost cause I thought he was in NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.
> 
> Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do. No not all NBA players are worked with on mechanics. They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal. Most are owned by billionaires with a vested interest in putting at least a serviceable product on the floor every night. Even the Clips had shooting coaches when Sterling was the owner. You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> Pop may be at the heart but the brain is the owner. He puts people in positions so they can succeed. That includes Pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your lame ass lectures on how NBA works, dude. I know how it works.
> 
> And the Spurs owner has relatively little to do with it. Yes, he's a competent businessman and he deserves whatever credit he deserves. But Pop is the guy that makes all basketball personnel decisions in that organization, PERIOD.
Click to expand...

Dont get upset you asked a question and didnt like the answer. Its obvious you dont know shit about what goes on so lets stop playing games. Save that shit for someone that buys your BS

The Spurs owner has everything to do with it. Just because you dont know doesnt mean anything. No Pop doesnt make all the decisions. He delegates like he was taught to by the owner. Thats why you never hear about any BS from the Spurs. Everyone is a trusted and vital part of the machine.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal.... You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.



Employees always have to 'buy in.' It's the good organizations who find people to 'buy in' and get rid of the ones who don't.

Rivers mechanics are putrid. It doesn't really matter if you think there have been small beneficial changes. Frankly though, the numbers don't support it. Rivers free throw percentage dropped 16 percent upon coming to LA. His FG percent went up; but that was the product of being in a system that didn't allow him to run down the floor and jack up shots.

And Marion's shot was terrible. He shot from the waist and had a terrible release and that limited his offensive scoring options. He had a limited mid range game because of it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal.... You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees always have to 'buy in.' It's the good organizations who find people to 'buy in' and get rid of the ones who don't.
> 
> Rivers mechanics are putrid. It doesn't really matter if you think there have been small beneficial changes. Frankly though, the numbers don't support it. Rivers free throw percentage dropped 16 percent upon coming to LA. His FG percent went up; but that was the product of being in a system that didn't allow him to run down the floor and jack up shots.
> 
> And Marion's shot was terrible. He shot from the waist and had a terrible release and that limited his offensive scoring options. He had a limited mid range game because of it.
Click to expand...

BS. Plenty of employees dont buy in. Thats why you see CEO's get replaced. They dont provide a compelling vision for the masses of employees to follow. Stop talking about things you obviously are not familiar with. Its getting funnier by the minute.

Actually it does really matter if I see the changes. It shows me you didnt have a clue of what you were talking about.  Marions shot looked terrible but it went in. Marion was always known as a defensive player. His shot was a bonus since he was not looked at as a purely offensive player.  Again get a clue before you start talking about things you dont have experience with.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.
> 
> Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do. No not all NBA players are worked with on mechanics. They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal. Most are owned by billionaires with a vested interest in putting at least a serviceable product on the floor every night. Even the Clips had shooting coaches when Sterling was the owner. You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> Pop may be at the heart but the brain is the owner. He puts people in positions so they can succeed. That includes Pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your lame ass lectures on how NBA works, dude. I know how it works.
> 
> And the Spurs owner has relatively little to do with it. Yes, he's a competent businessman and he deserves whatever credit he deserves. But Pop is the guy that makes all basketball personnel decisions in that organization, PERIOD.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Dont get upset you asked a question and didnt like the answer. Its obvious you dont know shit about what goes on so lets stop playing games. Save that shit for someone that buys your BS
> 
> The Spurs owner has everything to do with it. Just because you dont know doesnt mean anything. No Pop doesnt make all the decisions. He delegates like he was taught to by the owner. Thats why you never hear about any BS from the Spurs. Everyone is a trusted and vital part of the machine.



I'm 'upset' cos I didn't like one of your basketball answers? Why would I get upset about such things? And especially why would I get upset when I know you're full of sh__? No, dude, I simply told you that I wasn't going to have a helping of condescension from a dumb ass like you. I've seen you on other boards, and I know you're a laughing stock on them. So, let's start with I know that much about the NBA before you presume to talk down to me next time. Mmmkay?

Dude...Pop delegates. But that doesn't mean he doesn't oversee. You're a total dumbass if you don't get that. Pop was the GM before he was the coach. You think he stepped down and gave up his real power? If you think that, you're a moron (you are anyhow; that's been established). Yes, Pop trusts guys like Buford do a great deal of leg work; but that does not mean that he's not keeping tabs.

You don't have the slightest clue of how my champion Spurs operate and yet you throw out such fallacious tenets. This is why you are a laughing stock.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal.... You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees always have to 'buy in.' It's the good organizations who find people to 'buy in' and get rid of the ones who don't.
> 
> Rivers mechanics are putrid. It doesn't really matter if you think there have been small beneficial changes. Frankly though, the numbers don't support it. Rivers free throw percentage dropped 16 percent upon coming to LA. His FG percent went up; but that was the product of being in a system that didn't allow him to run down the floor and jack up shots.
> 
> And Marion's shot was terrible. He shot from the waist and had a terrible release and that limited his offensive scoring options. He had a limited mid range game because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. Plenty of employees dont buy in. Thats why you see CEO's get replaced. They dont provide a compelling vision for the masses of employees to follow. Stop talking about things you obviously are not familiar with. Its getting funnier by the minute.
> 
> Actually it does really matter if I see the changes. It shows me you didnt have a clue of what you were talking about.  Marions shot looked terrible but it went in. Marion was always known as a defensive player. His shot was a bonus since he was not looked at as a purely offensive player.  Again get a clue before you start talking about things you dont have experience with.
Click to expand...


You have comprehension issues? Did I say every employee buys in? And did I not say that quality orgs replace employees who don't buy in?

Just because a shot 'goes in?' That makes it optimal? He should accept a lesser shot cos his offense is bonus anyhow? And you come at me telling me I have no clue? Okay, laughing stock boy__


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out of college, Rivers was hyped enough that one thought he might at least be a solid starter if not a fringe all-star. But quickly his shortcomings became evident; a rail thin body, a lack of composure, a lack of court vision and a bad shot. Certainly there was enough there to justify having him as a bench player. But once the athleticism goes a bit..... Still, he could be a reliable back-up / spot starter if he fixed his shot, which is godawful.
> 
> This illlustrates the difference between the Spurs and Clips (Pop and Doc). When Kawhi Leonard came into the league, they recognized the flaws in his shooting mechanics and worked to change them from day one. That's not going to happen with Rivers in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.
> 
> Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do. No not all NBA players are worked with on mechanics. They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal. Most are owned by billionaires with a vested interest in putting at least a serviceable product on the floor every night. Even the Clips had shooting coaches when Sterling was the owner. You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> Pop may be at the heart but the brain is the owner. He puts people in positions so they can succeed. That includes Pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your lame ass lectures on how NBA works, dude. I know how it works.
> 
> And the Spurs owner has relatively little to do with it. Yes, he's a competent businessman and he deserves whatever credit he deserves. But Pop is the guy that makes all basketball personnel decisions in that organization, PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get upset you asked a question and didnt like the answer. Its obvious you dont know shit about what goes on so lets stop playing games. Save that shit for someone that buys your BS
> 
> The Spurs owner has everything to do with it. Just because you dont know doesnt mean anything. No Pop doesnt make all the decisions. He delegates like he was taught to by the owner. Thats why you never hear about any BS from the Spurs. Everyone is a trusted and vital part of the machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 'upset' cos I didn't like one of your basketball answers? Why would I get upset about such things? And especially why would I get upset when I know your full of sh__? No, dude, I simply told you that I wasn't going to have a helping of condescension from a dumb ass like you. I've seen you on other boards, and I know you're a laughing stock on them. So, let's start with I know that much about the NBA before you presume to talk down to me next time. Mmmkay?
> 
> Dude...Pop delegates. But that doesn't mean he doesn't oversee. You're a total dumbass if you don't get that. Pop was the GM before he was the coach. You think he stepped down and gave up his real power? If you think that, you're a moron (you are anyhow; that's been established). Yes, Pop trusts guys like Buford do a great deal of leg work; but that does not mean that he's not keeping tabs.
> 
> You don't have the slightest clue of how my champion Spurs operate and yet you throw out such fallacious tenets. This is why you are a laughing stock.
Click to expand...

Yes its evident you were upset. The fact you admitted you felt I was being condescending tells me you were threatened and therefore upset. Dont really care what you have seen on other boards. Focus on the topic at hand. You dont know much about the NBA or basketball from your comments and thats what I started with.

I'm the one that told you Pop delegates. Thanks for agreeing. I didnt say he didnt oversee. I said you give Pop too much credit. Learn to read and you wont get your panties in a bunch. Youre confusing power with credit. Thats like saying the a manager gets the credit for one of his employees coming up with and idea.  Seem like I have more knowledge of the Spurs than you do as a casual fan.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal.... You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees always have to 'buy in.' It's the good organizations who find people to 'buy in' and get rid of the ones who don't.
> 
> Rivers mechanics are putrid. It doesn't really matter if you think there have been small beneficial changes. Frankly though, the numbers don't support it. Rivers free throw percentage dropped 16 percent upon coming to LA. His FG percent went up; but that was the product of being in a system that didn't allow him to run down the floor and jack up shots.
> 
> And Marion's shot was terrible. He shot from the waist and had a terrible release and that limited his offensive scoring options. He had a limited mid range game because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. Plenty of employees dont buy in. Thats why you see CEO's get replaced. They dont provide a compelling vision for the masses of employees to follow. Stop talking about things you obviously are not familiar with. Its getting funnier by the minute.
> 
> Actually it does really matter if I see the changes. It shows me you didnt have a clue of what you were talking about.  Marions shot looked terrible but it went in. Marion was always known as a defensive player. His shot was a bonus since he was not looked at as a purely offensive player.  Again get a clue before you start talking about things you dont have experience with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have comprehension issues? Did I say every employee buys in? And did I not say that quality orgs replace employees who don't buy in?
> 
> Just because a shot 'goes in?' That makes it optimal? He should accept a lesser shot cos his offense is bonus anyhow? And you come at me telling me I have no clue? Okay, laughing stock boy__
Click to expand...

You said "employees always buy in". You didnt make any distinction so "always" would apply to all employees. Doesnt matter what you said about quality organizations. It still isnt true. Quality organizations convince the majority of the employees to buy in. There are always some that dont.

I'd say shooting a career FG of 48% was pretty good for a SF that is not really an offensive player.  Where did you see me use the term optimal? Are you deflecting because you dont know what you are talking about or are  you just stupid?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once Rivers stops being in a hurry and yes fixes his shot, he will be serviceable. With his pops coaching him he may even become a starter somewhere. Dont know how close you are to what NBA players do but you better believe someone is working with young Rivers on his shot.
> 
> You give Pop too much credit. Its the organization not just Pop. Spurs from top to bottom are a machine and model of consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how close you are to what NBA players do. All NBA players are 'worked with.' Not all organizations have the wherewithal to not treat their players with kid gloves; and there's frankly no evidence that anyone is changing the fundamentals of Rivers' shooting. It's like watching the guard version of Shawn Marion out there.
> 
> Too much credit? Yea, I don't know how close you are to what NBA organizations do either. Popovich is at the heart of everything that goes down in SA. It's been that way for two decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do. No not all NBA players are worked with on mechanics. They have to buy in which Rivers will do with his father running the show. Yes all organizations have the wherewithal. Most are owned by billionaires with a vested interest in putting at least a serviceable product on the floor every night. Even the Clips had shooting coaches when Sterling was the owner. You may not see evidence but that doesnt mean you know what to look for. His shot has changed slightly already. I expect major changes over the summer as they will have more time to work with him. Nothing was wrong with Marions shot. It went in a lot no matter how odd it looks.
> 
> Pop may be at the heart but the brain is the owner. He puts people in positions so they can succeed. That includes Pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your lame ass lectures on how NBA works, dude. I know how it works.
> 
> And the Spurs owner has relatively little to do with it. Yes, he's a competent businessman and he deserves whatever credit he deserves. But Pop is the guy that makes all basketball personnel decisions in that organization, PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get upset you asked a question and didnt like the answer. Its obvious you dont know shit about what goes on so lets stop playing games. Save that shit for someone that buys your BS
> 
> The Spurs owner has everything to do with it. Just because you dont know doesnt mean anything. No Pop doesnt make all the decisions. He delegates like he was taught to by the owner. Thats why you never hear about any BS from the Spurs. Everyone is a trusted and vital part of the machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 'upset' cos I didn't like one of your basketball answers? Why would I get upset about such things? And especially why would I get upset when I know your full of sh__? No, dude, I simply told you that I wasn't going to have a helping of condescension from a dumb ass like you. I've seen you on other boards, and I know you're a laughing stock on them. So, let's start with I know that much about the NBA before you presume to talk down to me next time. Mmmkay?
> 
> Dude...Pop delegates. But that doesn't mean he doesn't oversee. You're a total dumbass if you don't get that. Pop was the GM before he was the coach. You think he stepped down and gave up his real power? If you think that, you're a moron (you are anyhow; that's been established). Yes, Pop trusts guys like Buford do a great deal of leg work; but that does not mean that he's not keeping tabs.
> 
> You don't have the slightest clue of how my champion Spurs operate and yet you throw out such fallacious tenets. This is why you are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes its evident you were upset. The fact you admitted you felt I was being condescending tells me you were threatened and therefore upset. Dont really care what you have seen on other boards. Focus on the topic at hand. You dont know much about the NBA or basketball from your comments and thats what I started with.
> 
> I'm the one that told you Pop delegates. Thanks for agreeing. I didnt say he didnt oversee. I said you give Pop too much credit. Learn to read and you wont get your panties in a bunch. Youre confusing power with credit. Thats like saying the a manager gets the credit for one of his employees coming up with and idea.  Seem like I have more knowledge of the Spurs than you do as a casual fan.
Click to expand...


You're a dumb ass, who has about a fifth or sixth grade comprehension level. And you should realize that's how others see you when you try to throw out your dross. Just come to terms with the fact that you're a few rungs lower on the intelligence ladder. I'll give you an example right off. Acknowledging that someone is being condescending is not acknowledging that you're threatened. Yet, you persistently make these fallacious leaps in logic about like a person with fifth or sixth grade intelligence would do. You really shouldn't be getting into the fray; cos you're clearly a tard who isn't going to get far in that arena.

What does it matter if you told me that Pop delegates? I swear you zoom in on a meaningless point that neither proves or disproves the argument at hand. Your claim was that I give Pop too much credit. I'm telling you that he is at the pulse of everything that goes on in that organization. Delegation doesn't disprove that, one iota. And yet, you've tried to say it's all about the Spurs owner and all this other nonsense because you simply don't know what you're talking about but like to pretend that you do and all while admitting that you're a "casual fan" (This goes back to you not realizing that you can't come off looking great when you have limited intelligence).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> You said "employees always buy in". You didnt make any distinction so "always" would apply to all employees.



Okay....look at the full statement, tard.



> Employees always have to 'buy in.' It's the good organizations who find people to 'buy in' and get rid of the ones who don't.



Does that full statement not clearly acknowledge that there are times that employees don't buy in? Could I have made my statement clearer for a retard like you who can't focus beyond 4 or 5 words at a time? Maybe. Maybe, I should have said, 'Employees should always have to buy in.'

But again, this goes back to you fallaciously arguing stupid stuff because you have limited intelligence. Maybe, you should take a breather.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> I'd say shooting a career FG of 48% was pretty good for a SF that is not really an offensive player.  Where did you see me use the term optimal? Are you deflecting because you dont know what you are talking about or are  you just stupid?



Did you have to explicitly use the term optimal? You were arguing that Marion's was fine, which is synonymous with optimal. Again, fifth grade intelligence in play here. You're just biting off more than you can chew, laughing stock boy.

If the Spurs had taken the same approach to Leonard that the Suns took with Marion, they would not be in the playoffs right now. But morons like you would be saying, well Kawhi shot 48 percent and played good defense....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> I'm very close to what NBA players do.





Asclepias said:


> Seem like I have more knowledge of the Spurs than you do as a casual fan.



The dichotomy of laughing stock boy. Tries to come off as an expert and then only about twenty minutes or so later calls himself a casual fan.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seem like I have more knowledge of the Spurs than you do as a casual fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dichotomy of laughing stock boy. Tries to come off as an expert and then only about twenty minutes or so later calls himself a casual fan.
Click to expand...

Reading comprehension doesnt seem to be your strong suit. I was talking about you.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said "employees always buy in". You didnt make any distinction so "always" would apply to all employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....look at the full statement, tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees always have to 'buy in.' It's the good organizations who find people to 'buy in' and get rid of the ones who don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that full statement not clearly acknowledge that there are times that employees don't buy in? Could I have made my statement clearer for a retard like you who can't focus beyond 4 or 5 words at a time? Maybe. Maybe, I should have said, 'Employees should always have to buy in.'
> 
> But again, this goes back to you fallaciously arguing stupid stuff because you have limited intelligence. Maybe, you should take a breather.
Click to expand...

I did look at the full statement retard. Where did you specify they only get rid of *some* of the employees that dont buy in?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seem like I have more knowledge of the Spurs than you do as a casual fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dichotomy of laughing stock boy. Tries to come off as an expert and then only about twenty minutes or so later calls himself a casual fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension doesnt seem to be your strong suit. I was talking about you.
Click to expand...


Irony...I would have had to of assumed you were talking about yourself seeing as how I never called myself a casual fan. And again, this is why you're laughing stock boy.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say shooting a career FG of 48% was pretty good for a SF that is not really an offensive player.  Where did you see me use the term optimal? Are you deflecting because you dont know what you are talking about or are  you just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to explicitly use the term optimal? You were arguing that Marion's was fine, which is synonymous with optimal. Again, fifth grade intelligence in play here. You're just biting off more than you can chew, laughing stock boy.
> 
> If the Spurs had taken the same approach to Leonard that the Suns took with Marion, they would not be in the playoffs right now. But morons like you would be saying, well Kawhi shot 48 percent and played good defense....
Click to expand...

No stupid. Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.

Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year you idiot. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball. 

.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LOL @ Chris Paul. Listen to that scream like he just got shanked.

Chris Paul wails like a banshee - Streamable


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to what NBA players do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seem like I have more knowledge of the Spurs than you do as a casual fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dichotomy of laughing stock boy. Tries to come off as an expert and then only about twenty minutes or so later calls himself a casual fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension doesnt seem to be your strong suit. I was talking about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony...I would have had to of assumed you were talking about yourself seeing as how I never called myself a casual fan. And again, this is why you're laughing stock boy.
Click to expand...

I called you a casual fan because you dont know shit. Idiots like you make me laugh trying to talk about stuff you have no experience with or knowledge of.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.
> 
> Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball.
> 
> .



Well, either way. I asked if you thought Marion's shot was optimal; and the answer seems to be no. If that's the case, then let's bring it back to what that means rather than trifling about the meaning of words. Marion could have very well been a star or semi-star player who led the Suns to a championship had he fixed his shot.

And as it relates to Rivers, guards especially can't get away with terrible shot mechanics. They have to be able to get off their shot quicker and often in more traffic from an already lower, less shielded point. Magic got away with shooting jumpers from his waist because he was 6'10", played with Kareem and would get open shots off of double teams; and he had a baby hook shot to boot. It won't work for Rivers in the long run. And to claim it worked for Marion would be egregious (if not simple minded). He never fixed his shot, which is why he was limited to one handed runners and corner shots even when he was finally winning a ring with the Mavs as a role player. In Rivers case, he'll likely not ever have that chance because he won't be a 6'9" body who can guard Lebron f'ing James.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> I called you a casual fan because you dont know shit. Idiots like you make me laugh trying to talk about stuff you have no experience with or knowledge of.



You've demonstrated an inept knowledge and application of basketball; and I know you've been laughed off of other boards for this type of nonsense. As such, I could care less what a nit wit such as you calls me. You were probably hoping this could be your last vestige where you could pretend like you were an aficionado. I am more than happy to expose you as the fraud you are. Others can decide for themselves, though.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.
> 
> Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way. I asked if you thought Marion's shot was optimal; and the answer seems to be no. If that's the case, then let's bring it back to what that means rather than trifling about the meaning of words. Marion could have very well been a star or semi-star player who led the Suns to a championship had he fixed his shot.
> 
> And as it relates to Rivers, guards especially can't get away with terrible shot mechanics. They have to be able to get off their shot quicker and often in more traffic from a lower point. Magic got away with shooting jumpers from his waist because he was 6'10", played with Kareem and would get open shots, and had a baby hook shot to boot. It won't work for Rivers in the long run. And to claim it worked for Marion would be egregious. He never fixed his shot, which is why he was limited to one handed runners and corner shots even when he was finally winning a ring with the Mavs as a role player. In Rivers case, he'll likely not ever have that chance because he won't be a 6'9" body who can guard Lebron f'ing James.
Click to expand...

You should quit while you are ahead dude. I already clowned you on Kawhi's shooting %. Havent you learned your lesson? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marion was an All-Star 4 times. What do you mean he could have very well been a star or semi star? He was. No player is going to single handedly lead any team to a championship. Even MJ had to learn that the hard way Marions role was to defend and shoot off any Nash  penetration when he was with Phoenix. Thanks for affirming that statement by agreeing his defense on Lebron was the catalyst for him winning a ring with the Mavs. The point in all of this is it doesnt matter how bad your mechanics are to be honest. What matters is if your shots go in no matter how bad they are. Ask Jamaal Wilkes about that.


.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called you a casual fan because you dont know shit. Idiots like you make me laugh trying to talk about stuff you have no experience with or knowledge of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated an inept knowledge and application of basketball; and I know you've been laughed off of other boards for this type of nonsense. As such, I could care less what a nit wit such as you calls me. You were probably hoping this could be your last vestige where you could pretend like you were an aficionado. I am more than happy to expose you as the fraud you are. Others can decide for themselves, though.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that thinks 47% is better than 48%. Of course you care or you would have never tried to argue your case. All you did is succeed in exposing yourself as someone that talks without knowing what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> You should quit while you are ahead dude.


Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.  
Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
Click to expand...

I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.



The idiom applies to people who are actually ahead, dumb ass. Apparently you know as much about figures of speech as you do the NBA and logical arguments.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiom applies to people who are actually ahead, dumb ass. Apparently you know as much about figures of speech as you do the NBA and logical arguments.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that praised Kawhi Leonards 47% shooting and criticized Shawn Marions 48% shooting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiom applies to people who are actually ahead, dumb ass. Apparently you know as much about figures of speech as you do the NBA and logical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that praised Kawhi Leonards 47% shooting and criticized Shawn Marions 48% shooting.
Click to expand...


Yea, that never happened, dude. The example I gave you was hypothetical, idiot. And for that matter, the number I gave was 48 for Kawhi, not 47.

And to add further context, the numbers never explicitly mattered to my argument(s) in the second place. I was talking about Marion not maximizing his offensive abilities. I never once made it a comparison of those two guys' numbers either, moron.

*You should quit while you're behind (not ahead). *


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiom applies to people who are actually ahead, dumb ass. Apparently you know as much about figures of speech as you do the NBA and logical arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that praised Kawhi Leonards 47% shooting and criticized Shawn Marions 48% shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that never happened, dude. The example I gave you was hypothetical, idiot. And for that matter, the number I gave was 48 for Kawhi, not 47.
> 
> And to add further context, the numbers never explicitly mattered to my argument(s) in the second place. I was talking about Marion not maximizing his offensive abilities. I never once made it a comparison of those two guys' numbers either, moron.
> 
> *You should quit while you're behind (not ahead). *
Click to expand...

You didnt give a number for Kawhi but if you did say 48% you still wouldnt know what you were talking about because Kawhi shot 47% this season. Careerwise he is 49% 1 whole percentage point higher than Marions career 48%  Lets quote your post.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> And Marion's shot was terrible. He shot from the waist and had a terrible release and that limited his offensive scoring options. He had a limited mid range game because of it.



Marion shot mechanics was not a problem. He shot 48% from the field. He never was a offensive player to start with. You sound like fucking fool.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I missed game 6 and 7 of the Clips v Spurs camping out in the wilderness beyond radio or cell reception. Am I a little surprised the Clips won? Yes. But I was one of maybe two guys in this thread who gave them a puncher's chance because they played better than even vs the Spurs in the first two games.
Saw last night's game where Houston had about 4,087 turnovers. Hack-a-Jordan doesn't work when the Clips can retaliate with hack-the-Howard-and-Smith. There's nobody on the Warriors you can hack-a-Shaq. 

I'm a Warriors fan, always have been. I don't feel like their post-season has even started yet. Conley is banged up for the Grizz. If the Warriors win tonight, the real excitement won't even start until they face the Rockets or Clippers, two teams they hate.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> I missed game 6 and 7 of the Clips v Spurs camping out in the wilderness beyond radio or cell reception. Am I a little surprised the Clips won? Yes. But I was one of maybe two guys in this thread who gave them a puncher's chance because they played better than even vs the Spurs in the first two games.
> Saw last night's game where Houston had about 4,087 turnovers. Hack-a-Jordan doesn't work when the Clips can retaliate with hack-the-Howard-and-Smith. There's nobody on the Warriors you can hack-a-Shaq.
> 
> I'm a Warriors fan, always have been. I don't feel like their post-season has even started yet. Conley is banged up for the Grizz. If the Warriors win tonight, the real excitement won't even start until they face the Rockets or Clippers, two teams they hate.


Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.

I love the new superstars in the league. Time for Kobe and Duncan to go. Next year I hope okc is good. My pistons? I love the NBA. I hope Dwight doesnt win but I love harden. 

Anyone but lebron. Lol I never like the favorite. Never appreciated or liked Jordan or Kobe either. Or never rooted for them.


----------



## sealybobo

Even Carl Malone is jealous of rip Hamilton or any 2nd stringer if he has a ring. He wishes he knew what it felt like to be a part of that.


----------



## Treeshepherd

sealybobo said:


> Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.



Calling the Dubs a "shoe in", it makes me nervous. As a fan of the Warriors, never ever being the favorite, I don't know how to react except for cautious optimism.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the Dubs a "shoe in", it makes me nervous. As a fan of the Warriors, never ever being the favorite, I don't know how to react except for cautious optimism.
Click to expand...

The year the pistons won with coach Larry brown no one saw us coming. We were good but how could we beat shaq and Kobe 2 time champs? We amazingly got rasheed wallace the piece we needed.

Besides houston but you got home court advantage.

And just like lebron lost a key player magic was out the year the bad boys won their firstso there was an asterisk on that championship but then we back to backed. Lot of pride and bragging rights after your team wins but not a moment before.

Larry brown put up 16 or 20 wins. However many it takes to win a championship. Every win that number got smaller but they focused on 1 game at a time.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the Dubs a "shoe in", it makes me nervous. As a fan of the Warriors, never ever being the favorite, I don't know how to react except for cautious optimism.
Click to expand...

Even if you are up 3 games to 0 you'll still nervously watch game 4. Weirder things have happened. All of the sudden its game 6 you've lost 2 in a row...


----------



## Treeshepherd

The Clippers and the Warriors hate each other. The same can be said for the Rockets and the Warriors. 

Everyone hates LeBron, and there is no facking way anyone can convince me that the Bulls have anything wrapped up.

I actually like the Bullets, errrr, Washington whatevers to make it to the finals.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> The Clippers and the Warriors hate each other. The same can be said for the Rockets and the Warriors.
> 
> Everyone hates LeBron, and there is no facking way anyone can convince me that the Bulls have anything wrapped up.
> 
> I actually like the Bullets, errrr, Washington whatevers to make it to the finals.


I thought the bulls were going to blow it but lebron seems to be unable to will his team to victory like Kobe or Jordan did.


----------



## Treeshepherd

sealybobo said:


> I thought the bulls were going to blow it but lebron seems to be unable to will his team to victory like Kobe or Jordan did.



It's a long campaign. I like the Wizards in the East.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.
Click to expand...

I argue like this over politics but not sports. Geez! Marion underachieved if you ask me. You had to remind me he won a ring with the macs. And now that I take that into account and remember his suns days I'd say he had a good NBA career. But I use to think he was amazing all of the sudden he kind of puddered. Reminds me of staudimire on NY Knicks. I thought he'd be somebody but nope. Guess you are stuck with the team you are on.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the bulls were going to blow it but lebron seems to be unable to will his team to victory like Kobe or Jordan did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a long campaign. I like the Wizards in the East.
Click to expand...

I dont know much about them. I dont have cable anymore so I dont get to watch ESPN or TNT. I can't imagine the wizards in the finals. I hope so. Then I'll get to know them when I watch the eastern conference finals and NBA finals.

Who you pick to win it all?


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the bulls were going to blow it but lebron seems to be unable to will his team to victory like Kobe or Jordan did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a long campaign. I like the Wizards in the East.
Click to expand...

They just lost. Lol its only a long campaign if you dont get swept. Its not like this team has any experience. How has this happened in 1 year? No mavs Lakers heat spurs okc 

What world does clippers and grizzleys have the most playoff experience? Washington Atlanta bulls rockets warriors? This is the strangest playoffs ever..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should quit while you are ahead dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you could admit that I'm ahead.
> Alright then, I could 'quit while I'm ahead.' I guess I've adequately exposed you as the laughing stock boy that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you are too dumb to know the idiom basically means you have already exposed yourself as a dumbass. Dont make it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I argue like this over politics but not sports. Geez! Marion underachieved if you ask me. You had to remind me he won a ring with the macs. And now that I take that into account and remember his suns days I'd say he had a good NBA career. But I use to think he was amazing all of the sudden he kind of puddered. Reminds me of staudimire on NY Knicks. I thought he'd be somebody but nope. Guess you are stuck with the team you are on.
Click to expand...


Steve Nash made Stoudemire like John Stockton made Karl Malone. Stoudemire seemed to get old relatively fast. I wasn't arguing that Marion was bad. From a fantasy p.o.v., he was a top three player for a few years though. I was saying that his lack of fundamentals particularly in his shot prevented him from being a great player though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed game 6 and 7 of the Clips v Spurs camping out in the wilderness beyond radio or cell reception. Am I a little surprised the Clips won? Yes. But I was one of maybe two guys in this thread who gave them a puncher's chance because they played better than even vs the Spurs in the first two games.
> Saw last night's game where Houston had about 4,087 turnovers. Hack-a-Jordan doesn't work when the Clips can retaliate with hack-the-Howard-and-Smith. There's nobody on the Warriors you can hack-a-Shaq.
> 
> I'm a Warriors fan, always have been. I don't feel like their post-season has even started yet. Conley is banged up for the Grizz. If the Warriors win tonight, the real excitement won't even start until they face the Rockets or Clippers, two teams they hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.
> 
> I love the new superstars in the league. Time for Kobe and Duncan to go. Next year I hope okc is good. My pistons? I love the NBA. I hope Dwight doesnt win but I love harden.
> 
> Anyone but lebron. Lol I never like the favorite. Never appreciated or liked Jordan or Kobe either. Or never rooted for them.
Click to expand...


GS should win now that the Spurs are out and Love has injured his shoulder.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the Dubs a "shoe in", it makes me nervous. As a fan of the Warriors, never ever being the favorite, I don't know how to react except for cautious optimism.
Click to expand...

Did they lose at home last night? The regular season and first round are different than deep in the playoffs. Looks like no ones a shoe in. Starting to get interesting.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee. 

John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards. 

Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic. 

Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs lost in an ugly game for them last night. They missed a ton of shots they normally hit. The Grizz played some good D but I dont think that was the issue. Dubs looked out of sorts with no rhythm to their game. Conley is a stud.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GS is the most talented team left in the playoffs; but if they have a weakness it's that they're soft and can lose in grinder -- especially when the jumpers aren't falling.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.


At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.

I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.

Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.

Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.

I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.

You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.

There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat. 

Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
Click to expand...

The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.


----------



## sealybobo

I


Asclepias said:


> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
Click to expand...

Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
Click to expand...

Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.
Click to expand...

Why do you call the golden state warriors that?


----------



## sealybobo

Warriors? As in w's


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.
Click to expand...

Well their participation was unmemorable. Last year I remember okc spurs clippers and memphis out west. Losing in the first or second round isnt what I mean. I mean at least conference finals. Even teams who lose in the conference finals dont have real playoff experience. I'm sure you know what I mean. But I know what u mean too. It can be done. In fact none of the teams in it have finals experience. Except lebron. Pierce Perkins gasol.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well their participation was unmemorable. Last year I remember okc spurs clippers and memphis out west. Losing in the first or second round isnt what I mean. I mean at least conference finals. Even teams who lose in the conference finals dont have real playoff experience. I'm sure you know what I mean. But I know what u mean too. It can be done. In fact none of the teams in it have finals experience. Except lebron. Pierce Perkins gasol.
Click to expand...

Depends on what you mean by memorable. They took the Spurs to 6 in the second round. The next year Bogut got hurt so the Clips beat them in the first round. but it still went 7.  How did you not remember that?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> 
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well their participation was unmemorable. Last year I remember okc spurs clippers and memphis out west. Losing in the first or second round isnt what I mean. I mean at least conference finals. Even teams who lose in the conference finals dont have real playoff experience. I'm sure you know what I mean. But I know what u mean too. It can be done. In fact none of the teams in it have finals experience. Except lebron. Pierce Perkins gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you mean by memorable. They took the Spurs to 6 in the second round. The next year Bogut got hurt so the Clips beat them in the first round. but it still went 7.  How did you not remember that?
Click to expand...

Hard to remember the losers. Lol

Who lost to Bret carve or Joe Montana? I dont know. I only remember the winners. But curry is making a name for himself this year. Wheaties box?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> 
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well their participation was unmemorable. Last year I remember okc spurs clippers and memphis out west. Losing in the first or second round isnt what I mean. I mean at least conference finals. Even teams who lose in the conference finals dont have real playoff experience. I'm sure you know what I mean. But I know what u mean too. It can be done. In fact none of the teams in it have finals experience. Except lebron. Pierce Perkins gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you mean by memorable. They took the Spurs to 6 in the second round. The next year Bogut got hurt so the Clips beat them in the first round. but it still went 7.  How did you not remember that?
Click to expand...

So lebron lost a buzzer beater last night? Who's on today? I think clippers are on at 8pm tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Atlanta has the NBAs best record. Most impressively, they've dominated against the West. Tonight they host east rival D.C.. Wizards have a killer lineup with Wall and Gortat. Humphries and Nene fit in nicely.
> 
> The East is better than anyone imagined, and there's no clear favorite in the West.
> 
> Bulls at Rockets tonight. Rose is 100%. Dwightmare is broken down. Bulls are just behind the Raptors and Wizards, and just ahead of Cleveland.
> 
> Dallas at Golden State. Rondo is out, but Parsons, Ellis and Nowitzki have been playing well.
> The Warriors look bad when they aren't sinking 3s. They had a stretch of missing 20 in a row. Lost to Utah. But at (38-8), I can't complain.


Interesting to look back and almost everyone you talked about is still in it. 

I think hawks bulls grizzleys and clippers will advance. Or that's what I want to see because I'm in no way an expert nor would I put any money on it. I just really dont want lebron to advance and I sort of want to see curry choke. I dont know why I just dont want him to win it before Durant. I'm going to say hawks clippers in the finals and clippers win. But really I'll be happy for anyone except lebron. I would even be happy for cleveland I just dont want him catching Jordan.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealyDetroit.ost: 11346848 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home to see the 4th quarter of the Warriors game last night. Uninspiring performance. Game 3 becomes super important in the state of Tennessee.
> 
> John Wall has a busted up wrist for the Wizards. That puts a damper on the House of Zards.
> 
> Tonight in the NBA da Bulls strive to go up 2-0. LeBron James will do everything in his considerable amount of power to stop that from happening. Irving vs Rose is titanic.
> 
> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.
> 
> 
> 
> At the half the cave were up big. I told my dad bulls would come back. Please tell me they did.
> 
> I'm now rooting against golden state. You're suppose to lose one year and learn from it before you win. Look at Durant. Still hasn't climbed that mountain. Curry can't just win the first year they show promise.
> 
> Maybe I'm rooting for Memphis clippers or bulls. Teams that have been working on it for years.
> 
> Cleveland wizards golden state rockets need to learn this year and maybe win next year.
> 
> I remember Atlanta last year in the playoffs so maybe they deserve it this year.
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Every championship team seems to lose before they win. Lebron wade, Kobe shaq.
> 
> There's one that won right away. Shaq wade heat.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MJ and Pippen Bulls didnt lose their first trip to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. But it did take them a few years to figure out detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dubs have been in the playoffs now for 3 years in a row.
Click to expand...

I remember the grizzleys as being the more veteran and playoff experienced team, and they are showing it now. Held the dubs to 39 in the first held. What's up curry? Gasols the leading scorer so far. This is great! Lol. And looks like Atlanta lost. I thought they would be better than washington. Must be so frustrating for atlanta and dub fans to have such high hopes all just to be let down.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller and Alonzo mourning and Ewing and Barkley all came close but fell short in the end. Actually mourning won with shaq in Miami, but you get my point. Golden state certainly does look legit. And with cleveland injured, they seem a shoe in at this point. Certainly the favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the Dubs a "shoe in", it makes me nervous. As a fan of the Warriors, never ever being the favorite, I don't know how to react except for cautious optimism.
Click to expand...

I spoke too soon! Jinked you. Ha! Lol sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.
> 
> Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way. I asked if you thought Marion's shot was optimal; and the answer seems to be no. If that's the case, then let's bring it back to what that means rather than trifling about the meaning of words. Marion could have very well been a star or semi-star player who led the Suns to a championship had he fixed his shot.
> 
> And as it relates to Rivers, guards especially can't get away with terrible shot mechanics. They have to be able to get off their shot quicker and often in more traffic from an already lower, less shielded point. Magic got away with shooting jumpers from his waist because he was 6'10", played with Kareem and would get open shots off of double teams; and he had a baby hook shot to boot. It won't work for Rivers in the long run. And to claim it worked for Marion would be egregious (if not simple minded). He never fixed his shot, which is why he was limited to one handed runners and corner shots even when he was finally winning a ring with the Mavs as a role player. In Rivers case, he'll likely not ever have that chance because he won't be a 6'9" body who can guard Lebron f'ing James.
Click to expand...

Zack randolf reminds me of Marion. He seems like he's great or could be great but seems to have under achieved. I think winning a ring gives a player a lot of street credit. If randolf helps the grizzleys win a championship itll definately add to his legacy. And if Marion had a ring we wouldnt be crying about his mechanics.

I actually came looking for this post because I thought you guys were arguing about Zack not Marion.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.
> 
> Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way. I asked if you thought Marion's shot was optimal; and the answer seems to be no. If that's the case, then let's bring it back to what that means rather than trifling about the meaning of words. Marion could have very well been a star or semi-star player who led the Suns to a championship had he fixed his shot.
> 
> And as it relates to Rivers, guards especially can't get away with terrible shot mechanics. They have to be able to get off their shot quicker and often in more traffic from an already lower, less shielded point. Magic got away with shooting jumpers from his waist because he was 6'10", played with Kareem and would get open shots off of double teams; and he had a baby hook shot to boot. It won't work for Rivers in the long run. And to claim it worked for Marion would be egregious (if not simple minded). He never fixed his shot, which is why he was limited to one handed runners and corner shots even when he was finally winning a ring with the Mavs as a role player. In Rivers case, he'll likely not ever have that chance because he won't be a 6'9" body who can guard Lebron f'ing James.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zack randolf reminds me of Marion. He seems like he's great or could be great but seems to have under achieved. I think winning a ring gives a player a lot of street credit. If randolf helps the grizzleys win a championship itll definately add to his legacy. And if Marion had a ring we wouldnt be crying about his mechanics.
> 
> I actually came looking for this post because I thought you guys were arguing about Zack not Marion.
Click to expand...


Zack was a long two shooter and bad defensive player when he came into the league. Nobody ever expected more than what he has achieved. If he as an older and slower player wins a ring as a main player then he will have exceeded expectations. I'm not trashing him though. Sure, it could happen. But I'm just saying that it's not like he is Tim Duncan or had KG/Anthony Davis type of talent.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.
> 
> Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way. I asked if you thought Marion's shot was optimal; and the answer seems to be no. If that's the case, then let's bring it back to what that means rather than trifling about the meaning of words. Marion could have very well been a star or semi-star player who led the Suns to a championship had he fixed his shot.
> 
> And as it relates to Rivers, guards especially can't get away with terrible shot mechanics. They have to be able to get off their shot quicker and often in more traffic from an already lower, less shielded point. Magic got away with shooting jumpers from his waist because he was 6'10", played with Kareem and would get open shots off of double teams; and he had a baby hook shot to boot. It won't work for Rivers in the long run. And to claim it worked for Marion would be egregious (if not simple minded). He never fixed his shot, which is why he was limited to one handed runners and corner shots even when he was finally winning a ring with the Mavs as a role player. In Rivers case, he'll likely not ever have that chance because he won't be a 6'9" body who can guard Lebron f'ing James.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zack randolf reminds me of Marion. He seems like he's great or could be great but seems to have under achieved. I think winning a ring gives a player a lot of street credit. If randolf helps the grizzleys win a championship itll definately add to his legacy. And if Marion had a ring we wouldnt be crying about his mechanics.
> 
> I actually came looking for this post because I thought you guys were arguing about Zack not Marion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zack was a long two shooter and bad defensive player when he came into the league. Nobody ever expected more than what he has achieved. If he as an older and slower player wins a ring as a main player then he will have exceeded expectations. I'm not trashing him though. Sure, it could happen. But I'm just saying that it's not like he is Tim Duncan or had KG/Anthony Davis type of talent.
Click to expand...

He did a great job tonight.  Seems the warriors can't stop him. No he's no Garnett.

How about Paul Pierce? Game winning shot for washington. It'd be cool for him to get another ring. Hof player.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine is synonymous with sufficient not optimal as in "just fine" Yes I did have to explicitly use the term optimal. You shouldnt be stupid and guess.
> 
> Kawhi is a career 49% shooter moron. 47% this year. Youve shown you are nothing but a casual fan that knows nothing about your own team let alone basketball.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way. I asked if you thought Marion's shot was optimal; and the answer seems to be no. If that's the case, then let's bring it back to what that means rather than trifling about the meaning of words. Marion could have very well been a star or semi-star player who led the Suns to a championship had he fixed his shot.
> 
> And as it relates to Rivers, guards especially can't get away with terrible shot mechanics. They have to be able to get off their shot quicker and often in more traffic from an already lower, less shielded point. Magic got away with shooting jumpers from his waist because he was 6'10", played with Kareem and would get open shots off of double teams; and he had a baby hook shot to boot. It won't work for Rivers in the long run. And to claim it worked for Marion would be egregious (if not simple minded). He never fixed his shot, which is why he was limited to one handed runners and corner shots even when he was finally winning a ring with the Mavs as a role player. In Rivers case, he'll likely not ever have that chance because he won't be a 6'9" body who can guard Lebron f'ing James.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zack randolf reminds me of Marion. He seems like he's great or could be great but seems to have under achieved. I think winning a ring gives a player a lot of street credit. If randolf helps the grizzleys win a championship itll definately add to his legacy. And if Marion had a ring we wouldnt be crying about his mechanics.
> 
> I actually came looking for this post because I thought you guys were arguing about Zack not Marion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zack was a long two shooter and bad defensive player when he came into the league. Nobody ever expected more than what he has achieved. If he as an older and slower player wins a ring as a main player then he will have exceeded expectations. I'm not trashing him though. Sure, it could happen. But I'm just saying that it's not like he is Tim Duncan or had KG/Anthony Davis type of talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did a great job tonight.  Seems the warriors can't stop him. No he's no Garnett.
> 
> How about Paul Pierce? Game winning shot for washington. It'd be cool for him to get another ring. Hof player.
Click to expand...


I like Pierce and root for him. But it would be a shame if Atlanta got eliminated. They're a better team, imo.

Too bad Pierce is mostly used in a spread offense even if he is making his threes. He's one of the best elbow players ever. Great mid range shooter. I saw him play the Lakers pre KG and he was burying one 19-21 footer after another in warm-ups and in the game.


----------



## Papageorgio

All four lower seeds are up 2-1. This has been a very unpredictable playoff. The Warriors I would have thought a 3-0 lead. I didn't think Memphis was that tough.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA is where its at.  Lob City, bitches.

There isn't a single player in the playoffs that can stop Blake Griffin.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> LA is where its at.  Lob City, bitches.
> 
> There isn't a single player in the playoffs that can stop Blake Griffin.


I always thought he's a very limited shooter. Is that true?  I'm thinking Memphis might beat them? If they can beat curry why not the clippers? We won't know until they play each other. And what happened during the regular season between the two?


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Clippers Houston resume their hack-a-series tonight with probably a better effort from the Rockets this time.


Nope.  No better effort.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I always thought he's a very limited shooter. Is that true?  I'm thinking Memphis might beat them? If they can beat curry why not the clippers? We won't know until they play each other. And what happened during the regular season between the two?


Blake's shooting has gotten much better.

If the Clippers beat the Rockets, the next round will be worth the watch.  They don't get along with the Warriors.  There will be fights if they face them.  It'd be like the old Chiefs and Raiders.  Benches could clear.

As for the Grizzly's, they would be playing the Clips with a chip on their shoulder.  The last two times they met them in the playoffs, the Clips made them their bitch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> All four lower seeds are up 2-1. This has been a very unpredictable playoff. The Warriors I would have thought a 3-0 lead. I didn't think Memphis was that tough.



* Jeff Green's gonna have to step up at least in spurts though if the Griz are going to close out the Warriors.
* The Rockets are pretenders; so no surprise they're laying their egg.
* Bulls aren't great, but they're deeper than the Cavs w/o Love.
* Hawks have a great system but lack the go to player in the playoffs. If they win Game 4, they're in good shape to make it to an ECF though.

Personally, I have a hard time watching with the best team (Spurs) out. I was thinking maybe GS deserved the ring in lieu. But they're just showing some glaring weaknesses, especially on the road. I wouldn't mind seeing a team like Memphis who has paid their dues advance. Probably more than anything, I'm just rooting for LBJ to not get another ring.


----------



## Maxx

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought he's a very limited shooter. Is that true?  I'm thinking Memphis might beat them? If they can beat curry why not the clippers? We won't know until they play each other. And what happened during the regular season between the two?
> 
> 
> 
> Blake's shooting has gotten much better.
> 
> *If the Clippers beat the Rockets, the next round will be worth the watch*.  They don't get along with the Warriors.  There will be fights if they face them.  It'd be like the old Chiefs and Raiders.  Benches could clear.
> 
> As for the Grizzly's, they would be playing the Clips with a chip on their shoulder.  The last two times they met them in the playoffs, the Clips made them their bitch.
Click to expand...


I agree a Clippers - Warriors conference final would be awesome and that's very likely what we are going to get!

Love watching Blake Griffin but I think what is really driving their success right now is how everyone has settled into their roles and when they need someone to step up it can come from more than just CP or BG.

It's hard not to root for Doc Rivers. I have a hard time not rooting for any team he is coaching.


----------



## Billo_Really

Maxx said:


> I agree a Clippers - Warriors conference final would be awesome and that's very likely what we are going to get!
> 
> Love watching Blake Griffin but I think what is really driving their success right now is how everyone has settled into their roles and when they need someone to step up it can come from more than just CP or BG.
> 
> It's hard not to root for Doc Rivers. I have a hard time not rooting for any team he is coaching.


For me, it took some work to root for him, because I'm a Laker fan. 

And I still remember when he played point guard for the Kings.


----------



## Billo_Really

Chicago will come out of the east.


----------



## Maxx

Laker fan???? Ugh

Find a comfortable seat on the Clipper bandwagon cause the Lakers are going to continue to suck the big one until the Buss kids die of old age.


----------



## Papageorgio

Maxx said:


> Laker fan???? Ugh
> 
> Find a comfortable seat on the Clipper bandwagon cause the Lakers are going to continue to suck the big one until the Buss kids die of old age.



Buss' kids do suck. They might have the power of the Laker brand but they are slowly destroying that.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> All four lower seeds are up 2-1. This has been a very unpredictable playoff. The Warriors I would have thought a 3-0 lead. I didn't think Memphis was that tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Jeff Green's gonna have to step up at least in spurts though if the Griz are going to close out the Warriors.
> * The Rockets are pretenders; so no surprise they're laying their egg.
> * Bulls aren't great, but they're deeper than the Cavs w/o Love.
> * Hawks have a great system but lack the go to player in the playoffs. If they win Game 4, they're in good shape to make it to an ECF though.
> 
> Personally, I have a hard time watching with the best team (Spurs) out. I was thinking maybe GS deserved the ring in lieu. But they're just showing some glaring weaknesses, especially on the road. I wouldn't mind seeing a team like Memphis who has paid their dues advance. Probably more than anything, I'm just rooting for LBJ to not get another ring.
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with any of these teams except lebron. Yes grizzleys and clippers have paid the most dues. It should be one of their years.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Chicago will come out of the east.


Not so sure now. They needed to win tonight but let lebron steal home court back. Bulls may have blown it tonight. Is gasol coming back?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though. 

Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business. 

I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said. 

Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.


Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
Click to expand...


I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Buss' kids do suck. They might have the power of the Laker brand but they are slowly destroying that.


One of the Buss kids sucks.

The other sucks Phil Jackson.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
Click to expand...


Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buss' kids do suck. They might have the power of the Laker brand but they are slowly destroying that.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Buss kids sucks.
> 
> The other sucks Phil Jackson.
Click to expand...


What Jim and Phil do in their free time is their own business.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
Click to expand...

I think we disagree about just about everything then.  What dont you like about him? He's quiet and really good. I remember thinking he made a mistake for leaving okc and that he probably couldn't lead a team on his own without westbrooke and Durant and here he is leading his team in the playoffs. Why dont you like him? 

Do you like Dwight howard? Why? He was such an asshole in Orlando.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.


David Blatt almost gave that game away with rookie coach mistakes.

During the timeout, he was drawing a play that had Lebron taking the ball out of bounds with no chance of a shot.  King James overruled him and they ran another play.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
Click to expand...


Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
Click to expand...

Why is harden a bitch at all? Seems to be always serious and professional plus he's amazing. Almost MVP.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.
Click to expand...


I can see that___

To split hairs, I think he was mainly giving Kobe the finger. All the same, the Lakers knew they had to choose between Kobe and him; they absolutely knew it, and they made their choice. So, in a way he was giving the Lakers the finger too.

At the end of the day though, Howard is one of the most immature athletes I've ever seen.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.
Click to expand...

Yea he didn't fit in there either. So when he flakes on the rockets that'll be team number 3. But instead he will never learn to shoot free throws and end up being a liability like Ben wallace but without all the rebounds and tenacious D.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.


Then I guess I'm not okay.

Have you seen how a former Laker has transformed Golden State into the best team in the league?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that___
> 
> To split hairs, I think he was mainly giving Kobe the finger. All the same, the Lakers knew they had to choose between Kobe and him; they absolutely knew it, and they made their choice. So, in a way he was giving the Lakers the finger too.
> 
> At the end of the day though, Howard is one of the most immature athletes I've ever seen.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that about harden. Never hear anything negative about the guy. What? On or off the court?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess I'm not okay.
> 
> Have you seen how a former Laker has transformed Golden State into the best team in the league?
Click to expand...

Was curry a former laker? And they let him go? For old Kobe?

I do love it that the Lakers suck and Kobe is going out like this. But he's got his 4 rings.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Yea he didn't fit in there either. So when he flakes on the rockets that'll be team number 3. But instead he will never learn to shoot free throws and end up being a liability like Ben wallace but without all the rebounds and tenacious D.


That was a good movie.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Was curry a former laker? And they let him go? For old Kobe?
> 
> I do love it that the Lakers suck and Kobe is going out like this. But he's got his 4 rings.


Jerry West is a Warrior consultant.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that___
> 
> To split hairs, I think he was mainly giving Kobe the finger. All the same, the Lakers knew they had to choose between Kobe and him; they absolutely knew it, and they made their choice. So, in a way he was giving the Lakers the finger too.
> 
> At the end of the day though, Howard is one of the most immature athletes I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that about harden. Never hear anything negative about the guy. What? On or off the court?
Click to expand...


Howard, you mean? Oh, every one in LA market knew about these two. They hated each other. Kobe resented them bringing in Howard as an heir apparent and Howard hated Kobe like everyone hates Kobe.There was story after story about it. But even without those, you could see it on the court.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> David Blatt almost gave that game away with rookie coach mistakes.
> 
> During the timeout, he was drawing a play that had Lebron taking the ball out of bounds with no chance of a shot.  King James overruled him and they ran another play.
Click to expand...

That is no question lebron team.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is harden a bitch at all? Seems to be always serious and professional plus he's amazing. Almost MVP.
Click to expand...


Hardin is a scorer, he couldn't guard a fence post.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls missed a huge opportunity, says Captain Obvious. Good game, though.
> 
> Warriors couldn't have beaten the Timberwolves these last two games. But, they're healthy and essentially in the same position as the Cavs were in before winning today. Just gotta take care of business.
> 
> I'm bummed that John Wall is out. I thought Washington really had a chance to go to the finals. Now, they really need Ramon Sessions to play out of his mind. Still, there's a chance, as Lloyd Christmas once said.
> 
> Clippers-Houston tonight. I wish I could like Houston more. Never been a Dwightmare fan. I liked the Olajuwon teams with Drexler and Elie and Sam Cassell.  I liked Robert Horry before he became a Laker. I'm a fan of James Harden and if the Clippers are going to advance I at least hope they have to work for it. So, I'm rooting for Harden to score 58 points tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone would be rooting for harden if Dwight howard wasn't his teammate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd root for Houston if Hardin wasn't on the team. So I guess you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard's a bigger bitch than Harden, is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is harden a bitch at all? Seems to be always serious and professional plus he's amazing. Almost MVP.
Click to expand...


I don't know. I"m speaking more from a fan p.o.v. He just doesn't seem very likeable. Some of his teammates might resent that he over-dribbles, but I don't think he's a cancer like Kobe or Westbrook.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that would give the Lakers the finger and walk away is okay by me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess I'm not okay.
> 
> Have you seen how a former Laker has transformed Golden State into the best team in the league?
Click to expand...


I love Mr. Clutch an all-time great.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Whatever, I'm rooting for the Rockets tonight. I just want the series to go 7.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was curry a former laker? And they let him go? For old Kobe?
> 
> I do love it that the Lakers suck and Kobe is going out like this. But he's got his 4 rings.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West is a Warrior consultant.
Click to expand...

That's like when mike Tyson fired that great trainer and was never the same. 

I'd love for the Lakers to go the way the Knicks have since the 1970s. The Lakers have won enough. Kobe 4 and how many under magic? Enough already. Let Memphis okc golden state washington Atlanta Minnesota nets or anyone new win for a change.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he didn't fit in there either. So when he flakes on the rockets that'll be team number 3. But instead he will never learn to shoot free throws and end up being a liability like Ben wallace but without all the rebounds and tenacious D.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good movie.
Click to expand...

I love the greatest song in the world. Yes that movie had some great songs. Jack black is amazing. I bet papageoge doesnt like him.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he didn't fit in there either. So when he flakes on the rockets that'll be team number 3. But instead he will never learn to shoot free throws and end up being a liability like Ben wallace but without all the rebounds and tenacious D.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the greatest song in the world. Yes that movie had some great songs. Jack black is amazing. I bet papageoge doesnt like him.
Click to expand...


I bet you're trolling and can't spell my name.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Whatever, I'm rooting for the Rockets tonight. I just want the series to go 7.


When I'm rooting against lebron or Dwight howard I dont like giving them games. The bulls dont have the right mentality giving them game 4 and not being up 3-1. I dont think they recover from that. So then we will have to worry Atlanta or Washington can get it done. Then the team that comes out of the west. I think lebron beatable but what team in it isnt? So please hurry get James out so then I can hope for game 7 series. 

Oh and lebron just made NBA legendary history in my book hitting that game winner. I give him a lot of shit but he truly is the best player on the planet. I dont think he's mentally a competitor like mj was but he is the best basketball player physically of all time.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he didn't fit in there either. So when he flakes on the rockets that'll be team number 3. But instead he will never learn to shoot free throws and end up being a liability like Ben wallace but without all the rebounds and tenacious D.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the greatest song in the world. Yes that movie had some great songs. Jack black is amazing. I bet papageoge doesnt like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're trolling and can't spell my name.
Click to expand...

Do you like jack black?

I already found something in common with you. I dont like Lakers either.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he didn't fit in there either. So when he flakes on the rockets that'll be team number 3. But instead he will never learn to shoot free throws and end up being a liability like Ben wallace but without all the rebounds and tenacious D.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the greatest song in the world. Yes that movie had some great songs. Jack black is amazing. I bet papageoge doesnt like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're trolling and can't spell my name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like jack black?
> 
> I already found something in common with you. I dont like Lakers either.
Click to expand...

Love Jack Black an underrated actor.


----------



## Maxx

*I'd love for the Lakers to go the way the Knicks have since the 1970s.*

You are definitely getting your wish.
The Buss trust fund babies have thoroughly fucked that team up from the front office all the way down the roster.
LA is a Clipper town now.

I'm glad to see the Clippers winning big tonight but this thing is getting painful to watch.
Hopefully they wrap it up in 5 and give CP some time to recover.


----------



## Billo_Really

Maxx said:


> *I'd love for the Lakers to go the way the Knicks have since the 1970s.*
> 
> You are definitely getting your wish.
> The Buss trust fund babies have thoroughly fucked that team up from the front office all the way down the roster.
> LA is a Clipper town now.
> 
> I'm glad to see the Clippers winning big tonight but this thing is getting painful to watch.
> Hopefully they wrap it up in 5 and give CP some time to recover.


The Clippers are now the favorites to win it all.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I already found something in common with you. I dont like Lakers either.


I've been a Laker fan since 1965 (when I was 8 years old).


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already found something in common with you. I dont like Lakers either.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Laker fan since 1965 (when I was 8 years old).
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Do you know who the Clippers were, when they first came into the NBA?


----------



## Papageorgio

Yep, the Buffalo Braves, they had Bob "Can Do" McAdoo and Ernie D. 

The team started in 1970 with the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Portland Trailblazers which surprised everyone with the best record of the three.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already found something in common with you. I dont like Lakers either.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Laker fan since 1965 (when I was 8 years old).
Click to expand...

The Lakers and Celtics were my first experience with basketball and I would love those teams but they beat my bad boys so I stopped rooting for them as soon as the pistons were competitive.

I love it that 2 of the 3 pistons championships were against the Lakers. 88-89 and 2004.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Yep, the Buffalo Braves, they had Bob "Can Do" McAdoo and Ernie D.
> 
> The team started in 1970 with the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Portland Trailblazers which surprised everyone with the best record of the three.


Very good!

Okay, do you know who the Trailblazers star was that first year?

Hint: His first name was Geoff.


----------



## Billo_Really

I can't believe what I just saw.  Cleveland's Delavadova leg-locks Tai Gibson and it is Gibson that gets the flagrant 2.  That is bullshit!  Fuck the ref's!


----------



## Billo_Really

BTW, the Lakers are going to wheel and deal their draft picks to get Boogie Cousins and will have nothing but cap space when all those stars become free agents.

*Boogie*

*  LA*

*Money
*
Who could turn that down?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> I can't believe what I just saw.  Cleveland's Delavadova leg-locks Tai Gibson and it is Gibson that gets the flagrant 2.  That is bullshit!  Fuck the ref's!


Its really a shame cleveland lost their second best player. I would have liked to see who'd win between them and washington or Atlanta or golden state or clippers.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> BTW, the Lakers are going to wheel and deal their draft picks to get Boogie Cousins and will have nothing but cap space when all those stars become free agents.
> 
> *Boogie*
> 
> *  LA*
> 
> *Money
> *
> Who could turn that down?


Until youre sure to make the playoffs again, calm down. Then you got to advance. Then wi it all? Its so hard. That's why I'm so happy to have seen Detroit do it 3 times in my life. As a lion fan I know what its like to be a suns fan or Utah golden state Milwaukee NY Knicks and nets. Cleveland atlanta Memphis okc clippers. Since bird and magic none of these teams have won a ring and I dont remember before that so I consider that "in my lifetime". I know Knicks and 76rs won back in those days but that's bs. Before sealybobo.


----------



## Greenbeard

sealybobo said:


> Its really a shame cleveland lost their second best player. I would have liked to see who'd win between them and washington or Atlanta or golden state or clippers.



Ye of little faith.

Cavs in 6 against the Bulls, a damn fine fight (probably a win) against whoever makes the Eastern Conference Finals. And then a goddamn dogfight in the Finals. Now is their time!


----------



## sealybobo

Greenbeard said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really a shame cleveland lost their second best player. I would have liked to see who'd win between them and washington or Atlanta or golden state or clippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye of little faith.
> 
> Cavs in 6 against the Bulls, a damn fine fight (probably a win) against whoever makes the Eastern Conference Finals. And then a goddamn dogfight in the Finals. Now is their time!
Click to expand...

You think lebron can still do it? OK, I didn't think they'd beat the bulls without love and I dont think the cave will win the east but Atlanta and washington aren't so great I can see lebron beating either of them but...

Can they beat the clippers or warriors? You know what? Fucking lebron gonna fucking do it. No way! Damn it! Young ass inexperienced teams not ready. Lebron the king? Or is this another year where he falls apart in the finals. Remember? Cramps!


----------



## Greenbeard

sealybobo said:


> You think lebron can still do it? OK, I didn't think they'd beat the bulls without love and I dont think the cave will win the east but Atlanta and washington aren't so great I can see lebron beating either of them but...
> 
> Can they beat the clippers or warriors? You know what? Fucking lebron gonna fucking do it. No way! Damn it! Young ass inexperienced teams not ready. Lebron the king? Or is this another year where he falls apart in the finals. Remember? Cramps!



Healthy, the Cavs beat anybody.

Before tonight, I assumed Kyrie's injuries were enough that they'd lose eventually (making squeaking past the Bulls but ultimately in the conference finals). But I've got newfound hope after seeing Kyrie tonight. But it'll be a dogfight all the way through.


----------



## sealybobo

Greenbeard said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think lebron can still do it? OK, I didn't think they'd beat the bulls without love and I dont think the cave will win the east but Atlanta and washington aren't so great I can see lebron beating either of them but...
> 
> Can they beat the clippers or warriors? You know what? Fucking lebron gonna fucking do it. No way! Damn it! Young ass inexperienced teams not ready. Lebron the king? Or is this another year where he falls apart in the finals. Remember? Cramps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy, the Cavs beat anybody.
> 
> Before tonight, I assumed Kyrie's injuries were enough that they'd lose eventually (making squeaking past the Bulls but ultimately in the conference finals). But I've got newfound hope after seeing Kyrie tonight. But it'll be a dogfight all the way through.
Click to expand...


I hope curry and the warriors or Blake and the clippers are too much for lebron then we will have a competitive rivalry going. Otherwise it'll just be another year of lebron. Yawn. Lol. Wouldnt you like to see lebron lose to curry?


----------



## sealybobo

Or see the clippers totally frustrate king James?


----------



## Greenbeard

sealybobo said:


> I hope curry and the warriors or Blake and the clippers are too much for lebron then we will have a competitive rivalry going. Otherwise it'll just be another year of lebron. Yawn. Lol. Wouldnt you like to see lebron lose to curry?



No. I'd rather not see Cleveland lose to anybody.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the Buffalo Braves, they had Bob "Can Do" McAdoo and Ernie D.
> 
> The team started in 1970 with the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Portland Trailblazers which surprised everyone with the best record of the three.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good!
> 
> Okay, do you know who the Trailblazers star was that first year?
> 
> Hint: His first name was Geoff.
Click to expand...


Geoff Petrie from Princeton. He tied with Dave Cowens for the ROY award. He saved Sidney Wicks life, it was in Italy I think, Wicks was in the ocean and started to drown, Petrie swam out to save him. Petrie was later a GM in Portland, Sacramento and Golden St., not sure where he is now. Loved those teams.

Darrell Imhoff played for the Blazers at the end of his career, what was he noted for?


----------



## Rocko

Greenbeard said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think lebron can still do it? OK, I didn't think they'd beat the bulls without love and I dont think the cave will win the east but Atlanta and washington aren't so great I can see lebron beating either of them but...
> 
> Can they beat the clippers or warriors? You know what? Fucking lebron gonna fucking do it. No way! Damn it! Young ass inexperienced teams not ready. Lebron the king? Or is this another year where he falls apart in the finals. Remember? Cramps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy, the Cavs beat anybody.
> 
> Before tonight, I assumed Kyrie's injuries were enough that they'd lose eventually (making squeaking past the Bulls but ultimately in the conference finals). But I've got newfound hope after seeing Kyrie tonight. But it'll be a dogfight all the way through.
Click to expand...


This ^^^^ I think they need to wrap up the Bulls series in 6 and hope the Hawks Wizards go to 7 games. That way they maximize the rest Kyrie gets. I don't think either Atlanta or the Wizards would really challenge the Cavs. The big test will come in the finals, I'm thinking LA or the Dubs.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> I can't believe what I just saw.  Cleveland's Delavadova leg-locks Tai Gibson and it is Gibson that gets the flagrant 2.  That is bullshit!  Fuck the ref's!


You missed the fact that Taj elbowed Della in the head and knocked him down.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> BTW, the Lakers are going to wheel and deal their draft picks to get Boogie Cousins and will have nothing but cap space when all those stars become free agents.
> 
> *Boogie*
> 
> *  LA*
> 
> *Money
> *
> Who could turn that down?


Anyone that thinks Kobe is a narcissistic asshole.  Which a lot of people seem to think in the NBA.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> You missed the fact that Taj elbowed Della in the head and knocked him down.


Aside from the shove in the back, it looked like a flop to me.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Anyone that thinks Kobe is a narcissistic asshole.  Which a lot of people seem to think in the NBA.


Kobe will be out of the league by that time.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe what I just saw.  Cleveland's Delavadova leg-locks Tai Gibson and it is Gibson that gets the flagrant 2.  That is bullshit!  Fuck the ref's!
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the fact that Taj elbowed Della in the head and knocked him down.
Click to expand...


Everyone missed that because it didn't happen.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Geoff Petrie from Princeton. He tied with Dave Cowens for the ROY award. He saved Sidney Wicks life, it was in Italy I think, Wicks was in the ocean and started to drown, Petrie swam out to save him. Petrie was later a GM in Portland, Sacramento and Golden St., not sure where he is now. Loved those teams.
> 
> Darrell Imhoff played for the Blazers at the end of his career, what was he noted for?


Don't bring up Sidney Wicks!  I'm still pissed off over that game between UCLA and Long Beach State.  Wooden vs Tark.  If it wasn't for the ref's giving Wicks an early birthday present, the Niners would of beat their ass!

Wicks, Patterson, Rowe, Bibby and Booker_*...............FUCK THEM!*_


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Geoff Petrie from Princeton. He tied with Dave Cowens for the ROY award. He saved Sidney Wicks life, it was in Italy I think, Wicks was in the ocean and started to drown, Petrie swam out to save him. Petrie was later a GM in Portland, Sacramento and Golden St., not sure where he is now. Loved those teams.
> 
> Darrell Imhoff played for the Blazers at the end of his career, what was he noted for?


Darrell Imhoff was the center when I first started following the Lakers.  They traded him for my favorite NBA player of all time_*................the Big Dipper.*_


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I hope curry and the warriors or Blake and the clippers are too much for lebron then we will have a competitive rivalry going. Otherwise it'll just be another year of lebron. Yawn. Lol. Wouldnt you like to see lebron lose to curry?


Unless they don't find an answer to Zack Randolph, everybody will lose to Curry.

Did you see how he made Chris Paul look like a high school kid?


----------



## Billo_Really

Greenbeard said:


> Healthy, the Cavs beat anybody.


Even against a healthy OKC?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe what I just saw.  Cleveland's Delavadova leg-locks Tai Gibson and it is Gibson that gets the flagrant 2.  That is bullshit!  Fuck the ref's!
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the fact that Taj elbowed Della in the head and knocked him down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone missed that because it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

I said you missed it. Everyone else saw it. Thats why Taj was ejected.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the fact that Taj elbowed Della in the head and knocked him down.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the shove in the back, it looked like a flop to me.
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought at first. I thought he flopped until I saw the shove in the back. He hit Della in the head on the screen pretty hard. Not to mention he threw Della across the lane in the prior play. The whole incident was the fault of the refs not calling fouls when they should.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff Petrie from Princeton. He tied with Dave Cowens for the ROY award. He saved Sidney Wicks life, it was in Italy I think, Wicks was in the ocean and started to drown, Petrie swam out to save him. Petrie was later a GM in Portland, Sacramento and Golden St., not sure where he is now. Loved those teams.
> 
> Darrell Imhoff played for the Blazers at the end of his career, what was he noted for?
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell Imhoff was the center when I first started following the Lakers.  They traded him for my favorite NBA player of all time_*................the Big Dipper.*_
Click to expand...


Also Imhoff was the starting center in the game that the Big Dipper scored 100 points.


----------



## Asclepias

The Wizards run may have just ended on one of the most basic plays in basketball. A blockout.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Also Imhoff was the starting center in the game that the Big Dipper scored 100 points.


I thought that was Walt Bellamy?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Imhoff was the starting center in the game that the Big Dipper scored 100 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was Walt Bellamy?
Click to expand...


Here is the box score of that game. 

Philadelphia Warriors vs New York Knicks Box Score March 2 1962 Basketball-Reference.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips. 

It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.

But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.


You missed one of the most bizarre comebacks in NBA history. Harden was on the bench the whole time and JSmooth looked like the MVP candidate.  I almost turned the game off when the Clips were up 19 but I kept watching. I was stunned at the end of the game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed one of the most bizarre comebacks in NBA history. Harden was on the bench the whole time and JSmooth looked like the MVP candidate.  I almost turned the game off when the Clips were up 19 but I kept watching. I was stunned at the end of the game.
Click to expand...


Well, it's Game 7 now; and that's always must see TV in any sport.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.


I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.

But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.

Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
Click to expand...

Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.

Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.


----------



## Asclepias

A mathematical rendition of the the Clippers collapse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
Click to expand...


GS are the favorites. Cleveland is not a great team at the end of the day. I'd probably take the Clips over the Cavs too. But the Clippers lack of depth is going to be a problem in any series.


----------



## Asclepias

Curry was his usual ridiculous self tonight.  Memphis had to be wondering what in the hell they were supposed to do to stop him.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
Click to expand...

I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.

We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
Click to expand...


The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You can laugh all you want; but a prime Bird would have a prime LBJ for lunch every day of the week. Bird was a bad man. LBJ's not even that good of a shooter for f's sake.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
Click to expand...

Bird is GOAT?!! 

Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?

Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.

Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.

When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You can laugh all you want; but a prime Bird would have a prime LBJ for lunch every day of the week. Bird was a bad man. LBJ's not even that good of a shooter for f's sake.


What makes you think a prime Bird would even be able to keep up with LBJ? You must be high or something.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
Click to expand...


Well, you're a fanboy; and your analysis is always out of whack. Bird beat the so-called goat MJ 14 straight times at one point. Think about that.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're a fanboy; and your analysis is always out of whack. Bird beat the so-called goat MJ 14 straight times at one point. Think about that.
Click to expand...

I think you meant the Celtics beat the Bulls 14 straight times. You casual fans always make the assumption Bird and MJ were playing one on one. Bird even said MJ was god disguised as a bball player.

NBA.com God Disguised as Michael Jordan


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

People like to relegate Timmy to GOAT PF as to not talk about him for GOAT. Dude's a bedrock. He's been way better than Jordan by most metrics; except for the fact that Jordan was a freak in terms of scoring and athleticism. But when you bring it back to what that means for a team, Timmy was simply better.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're a fanboy; and your analysis is always out of whack. Bird beat the so-called goat MJ 14 straight times at one point. Think about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you meant the Celtics beat the Bulls 14 straight times. You casual fans always make the assumption Bird and MJ were playing one on one. Bird even said MJ was god disguised as a bball player.
> 
> NBA.com God Disguised as Michael Jordan
Click to expand...


No, I mean Bird did. Yes, basketball is a team game. But if you're gonna claim GOAT, then you don't get your ass handed to you 14 times in a row. That's not how it works.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> People like to relegate Timmy to GOAT PF as to not talk about him for GOAT. Dude's a bedrock. He's been way better than Jordan by most metrics; except for the fact that Jordan was a freak in terms of scoring and athleticism. But when you bring it back to what that means for a team, Timmy was simply better.


I think winning every single NBA championship you went to is far more impressive than what Timmy did. When its time to win MJ has no equal dude. You are making yourself sound like a hater.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're a fanboy; and your analysis is always out of whack. Bird beat the so-called goat MJ 14 straight times at one point. Think about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you meant the Celtics beat the Bulls 14 straight times. You casual fans always make the assumption Bird and MJ were playing one on one. Bird even said MJ was god disguised as a bball player.
> 
> NBA.com God Disguised as Michael Jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Bird did. Yes, basketball is a team game. But if you're gonna claim GOAT, then you don't get your ass handed to you 14 times in a row. That's not how it works.
Click to expand...

Then you must be high like said. Bird never played MJ one on one. Bird had 3 HOFers with him and thats the reason the Celtics beat the Bulls. You casual fans are a riot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're a fanboy; and your analysis is always out of whack. Bird beat the so-called goat MJ 14 straight times at one point. Think about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you meant the Celtics beat the Bulls 14 straight times. You casual fans always make the assumption Bird and MJ were playing one on one. Bird even said MJ was god disguised as a bball player.
> 
> NBA.com God Disguised as Michael Jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Bird did. Yes, basketball is a team game. But if you're gonna claim GOAT, then you don't get your ass handed to you 14 times in a row. That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must be high like said. Bird never played MJ one on one. Bird had 3 HOFers with him and thats the reason the Celtics beat the Bulls. You casual fans are a riot.
Click to expand...


You don't know anything about history, do you? In one of those games, it was a playoff game. In the midst of that run, Bird went into Chicago in a close out playoff game. McHale was out injured. Walton was a shell of himself by then. Fred freaking Roberts was the starting PF in a seven man rotation. He played 37 minutes. Chicago went into the 4th quarter of that game up 5. Jordan would miss all of his 4th quarter shots and Bird would rattle off 15 straight points, and the C's would cruise to the victory. But I guess that's just teammates, right?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're a fanboy; and your analysis is always out of whack. Bird beat the so-called goat MJ 14 straight times at one point. Think about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you meant the Celtics beat the Bulls 14 straight times. You casual fans always make the assumption Bird and MJ were playing one on one. Bird even said MJ was god disguised as a bball player.
> 
> NBA.com God Disguised as Michael Jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Bird did. Yes, basketball is a team game. But if you're gonna claim GOAT, then you don't get your ass handed to you 14 times in a row. That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must be high like said. Bird never played MJ one on one. Bird had 3 HOFers with him and thats the reason the Celtics beat the Bulls. You casual fans are a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know anything about history, do you? In one of those games, it was a playoff game. In the midst of that run, Bird went into Chicago in a close out playoff game. McHale was out injured. Walton was a shell of himself by then. Fred freaking Roberts was the starting PF in a seven man rotation. He played 37 minutes. Chicago went into the 4th quarter of that game up 5. Jordan would miss all of his 4th quarter shots and Bird would rattle off 15 straight points, and the C's would cruise to the victory. But I guess that's just teammates, right?
Click to expand...

1 whole game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was Bird guarding MJ?  Youre just a white boy with GWH syndrome.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
Click to expand...

Lebron like magic could play every position including center. 

Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.

Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.

Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
Click to expand...

Completely agree except Kobe was 1st fiddle for 2 of his 4 rings. The 2 with gasol he was finals MVP.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree except Kobe was 1st fiddle for 2 of his 4 rings. The 2 with gasol he was finals MVP.
Click to expand...

Kobe has 5 rings. 3 with Shaq and 2 with Gasol


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree except Kobe was 1st fiddle for 2 of his 4 rings. The 2 with gasol he was finals MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe has 5 rings. 3 with Shaq and 2 with Gasol
Click to expand...

Really! I forgot one of those. I bet it kills him to be 1 shy of mj.

Kobe was the greatest player after mj and before lebron.

I bet Kobe dreams of beating lebron in a NBA finals before he retires.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree except Kobe was 1st fiddle for 2 of his 4 rings. The 2 with gasol he was finals MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe has 5 rings. 3 with Shaq and 2 with Gasol
Click to expand...

I dont think he was second fiddle like pippen was to mj. It was more like magic had Kareem or wade had shaq.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
Click to expand...


Yea, Jordan wasn't going to have three-peats against the Dr. J, Magic, Isiah, (Jordan) either. And Bird very well might have had his threepeat had his elbow not been injured in 85. But at any rate, when you're losing to another team that has a claim for greatest of all-time after going through the Bad Boys and the previous 'bad boys' (Dr. J's very physical Sixers with Barkley), then that sometimes happens.

Bird never played with a great athlete E.G. Pippen either. He would have ran off more rings had Len Bias not died. He was still pushing, playing MJ even with a broken back and age.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bird is GOAT?!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong Bird was a bad MF but there is no way he is even in the conversation for GOAT unless you are a Boston fan or a white guy that cant stand to be truthful with yourself. What are you basing this off of?
> 
> Duncan is the GOAT at PF. He is not by any stretch the best player to ever play the game.
> 
> Kobe? Dont make me laugh. He was second fiddle for the bulk of his rings. You could say he was in  the top 15 or top 3 SG but definitely not GOAT.
> 
> When its all said and done Lebron will either be the GOAT or 2nd best player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree except Kobe was 1st fiddle for 2 of his 4 rings. The 2 with gasol he was finals MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe has 5 rings. 3 with Shaq and 2 with Gasol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really! I forgot one of those. I bet it kills him to be 1 shy of mj.
> 
> Kobe was the greatest player after mj and before lebron.
> 
> I bet Kobe dreams of beating lebron in a NBA finals before he retires.
Click to expand...

I'd take a healthy T-Mac over Kobe though to be honest.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, Jordan wasn't going to have three-peats against the Dr. J, Magic, Isiah, (Jordan) either. And Bird very well might have had his threepeat had his elbow not been injured in 85. But at any rate, when you're losing to another team that has a claim for greatest of all-time after going through the Bad Boys and the previous 'bad boys' (Dr. J's very physical Sixers with Barkley), then that sometimes happens.
> 
> Bird never played with a great athlete E.G. Pippen either. He would have ran off more rings had Len Bias not died. He was still pushing, playing MJ even with a broken back and age.
Click to expand...

Bird played with 3...countem...3 HOFers. Give it a rest dude. Even iF Bird had been completely healthy they werent going to beat the Bulls. That team is in the discussion for the greatest teams of all time.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
Click to expand...


Duncan 5 rings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, Jordan wasn't going to have three-peats against the Dr. J, Magic, Isiah, (Jordan) either. And Bird very well might have had his threepeat had his elbow not been injured in 85. But at any rate, when you're losing to another team that has a claim for greatest of all-time after going through the Bad Boys and the previous 'bad boys' (Dr. J's very physical Sixers with Barkley), then that sometimes happens.
> 
> Bird never played with a great athlete E.G. Pippen either. He would have ran off more rings had Len Bias not died. He was still pushing, playing MJ even with a broken back and age.
Click to expand...

He is ONE OF the goat just will never be but you make great arguments.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sidetracked and didn't watch that choke job by the Clips.
> 
> It's a shame the Spurs lost the two seed on the last day. I think they'd already be in the WCF right about now. Playing the Clips in the first round on the road was the last thing they needed.
> 
> But the Clips not closing out a wounded Rockets team at home; it's in large part cos they're wearing down; just no depth on that team. A deep Spurs would have had more of an advantage against them the deeper the playoffs went.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
Click to expand...


Ring counting is dumb, imo; but it's 6 to 5 and would be even if Pop didn't take him out in the last 30 seconds of the 2013 Finals for some reason.

Duncan's Spurs have won 50 plus every season he's been in the league. MJ started his career with three losing seasons and only started to win when Jordan B (Pippen) came to town. MJ was great though; don't get me wrong. I'm just saying there's a lot of false narratives out there b/c it's in the corporatists' interests.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncan 5 rings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It sucks so bad had my pistons won game 7 in 05 we would have won back to back and I would have seen 4 piston championships in my lifetime. I still feel blessed to have seen 3.

Hurts a lot less because we won the year before.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ring counting is dumb, imo; but it's 6 to 5 and would be even if Pop didn't take him out in the last 30 seconds of the 2013 Finals for some reason.
> 
> Duncan's Spurs have won 50 plus every season he's been in the league. MJ started his career with three losing seasons and only started to win when Jordan B (Pippen) came to town. MJ was great though; don't get me wrong. I'm just saying there's a lot of false narratives out there b/c it's in the corporatists' interests.
Click to expand...

You have a lot of ifs.  It doesnt work that way. What happened happened. Let it go. Even if the Spurs had 6 rings during Ducans run they still were not won in the manner MJ's Bulls did the feat. MJ is undefeated in Finals appearances. Who else can make that claim and still be considered the number 1 option on his team?


----------



## Papageorgio

When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the clips or golden state were good enough to beat lebron. Now not so sure. I dont think Atlanta will do it but let's hope. The clips and warriors have shown sign of weakness but I think golden state did well bouncing back after losing game 1.
> 
> But none of them have lebron experience or the spurs.
> 
> Lebron will one day be the greatest player ever. Better than Jordan. Lebron numbers are sick. I use to say mj and still do but not sure that will be the consensus forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Clips better worry about beating Houston and stop choking. Atlanta and Dubs are the only teams left that can beat the Cavs. Cavs are rolling on one wheel right now and that is Lebron.
> 
> Doubt Lebron will ever reach the status MJ has in the fans minds. Numbers wise he may become better but his style of play is not the ruthless scoring machine MJ was. Fans seem to appreciate MJ's style of play more than they do Lebrons mastery of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I bet people said that about mj when comparing him to greats that came before him.
> 
> We will have the argument when he's done and people who argue for lebron will have a strong case.  Much better case than people who compare mj to Kobe. Kobe has 4 rings lebron only 2 but already lebron is superior and has surpassed Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MJ vs Lebron debate is wrong. Bird is GOAT and Duncan is in the discussion. Big media will always make it a Lebron vs. MJ vs. Kobe debate for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron like magic could play every position including center.
> 
> Jordan dominated for 3 years took a break then dominated for 3 more years. 2 3peats. Lebron and bird didn't dominate like that. Magic was greater than bird.
> 
> Duncan's a completely different conversation. He's goat for power forwards but not the same thing as a bird magic Jordan lebron type. He's also not the greatest center of all time. Not saying I wouldnt pick him first over lebron but no way I'd take Duncan over Jordan.
> 
> Jordan 6 rings Duncan 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ring counting is dumb, imo; but it's 6 to 5 and would be even if Pop didn't take him out in the last 30 seconds of the 2013 Finals for some reason.
> 
> Duncan's Spurs have won 50 plus every season he's been in the league. MJ started his career with three losing seasons and only started to win when Jordan B (Pippen) came to town. MJ was great though; don't get me wrong. I'm just saying there's a lot of false narratives out there b/c it's in the corporatists' interests.
Click to expand...

Last year I would have laughed at anyone saying lebron is the greatest but I'm starting to listen.

Jordan won 3 in a row then 3 in a row again. Duncan and lebron never dominated like that. Its why Jordan seems so great. To completely dominate the sport for 6 years is amazing.

Duncan is a rock.

Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

People think the Spurs were just a team that was good for a long stretch. No, that's a myth. This is how close they were to winning five straight; as they won in 03, 05, and 07.

04 - The .04 nonsense and then they would have likely beat the Pistons with homecourt advantage.
06 - Ginobili inexplicably fouls Dirk at the rim to give him a three point play and force OT (A questionable call though)

Tim Duncan was pretty close to making a Bill Russell type of championship run, frankly. And that's not because he's merely GOAT PF. He's absolutely in the discussion for GOAT. You take away those years and he was still competing against Shaq/Kobe Lakers and Webber/Stoy/Bibby/Vlade Kings before that and the Durant/Westbrook Thunder after that and oh, btw owning Lebron head to head. No, he's overlooked because he's not playing the Knicks, Lakers, Bulls and doesn't hop five feet off the ground; but he is arguably the GOAT. Imo, it's Bird. But anyone that said Duncan, I wouldn't call them crazy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?



But they would have if Bosh hadn't went out. Lebron makes a huge difference though; so I'm not arguing the larger point. But Miami was on the downhill, which imo is why he left; not because he wanted to win for Cleveland like he sells.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And this is the fact(s) that Jordan jockers can never come to grips with; just what impact Jordan had on a team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Bird played with 3...countem...3 HOFers. Give it a rest dude. Even iF Bird had been completely healthy they werent going to beat the Bulls. That team is in the discussion for the greatest teams of all time.


No team in NBA history would beat the '87 Lakers.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pippen was that good along with Phil.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the fact(s) that Jordan jockers can never come to grips with; just what impact Jordan had on a team.
Click to expand...

His impact was shown in the fact the Bulls didnt reach the Finals. It was also shown when a rusty Jordan came back at the end of the season and still almost got to the Finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bird played with 3...countem...3 HOFers. Give it a rest dude. Even iF Bird had been completely healthy they werent going to beat the Bulls. That team is in the discussion for the greatest teams of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> No team in NBA history would beat the '87 Lakers.
Click to expand...


The 86 C's would have crushed them. The injured 87 C's almost beat them, anyhow.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Really! I forgot one of those. I bet it kills him to be 1 shy of mj.
> 
> Kobe was the greatest player after mj and before lebron.
> 
> I bet Kobe dreams of beating lebron in a NBA finals before he retires.


Fuck MJ!

Russell has more rings than fingers.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they would have if Bosh hadn't went out. Lebron makes a huge difference though; so I'm not arguing the larger point. But Miami was on the downhill, which imo is why he left; not because he wanted to win for Cleveland like he sells.
Click to expand...

How was Miami on the down hill. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the fact(s) that Jordan jockers can never come to grips with; just what impact Jordan had on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His impact was shown in the fact the Bulls didnt reach the Finals. It was also shown when a rusty Jordan came back at the end of the season and still almost got to the Finals.
Click to expand...


Again, you don't know your history. The 94 Bulls make the championship instead of the Knicks if not for a bad call. Yes, Jordan was a difference maker. But he was not the dominant all encompassing presence that Jordan jockers pretend he was.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The 86 C's would have crushed them. The injured 87 C's almost beat them, anyhow.


They never had a chance.  Even the media at that time was talking in terms of the poor, injured Celtics, having to play this juggernaut of a Laker team.

The '87 Lakers, was the greatest team in NBA history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they would have if Bosh hadn't went out. Lebron makes a huge difference though; so I'm not arguing the larger point. But Miami was on the downhill, which imo is why he left; not because he wanted to win for Cleveland like he sells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was Miami on the down hill. This ought to be interesting.
Click to expand...


Uh, did you not see the Heat get rocked by the largest per game average in NBA Finals history? Or was that just water over your brain? Ray Allen left and Wade was breaking down. Not to mention, there was an emerging riff between Lebron and Bosh. Haslem was gone. The Heat got rid of Miller. Battier was gone. Even James Jones was more negligible. When you're playing a past prime Birdman 40 minutes a game in a finals, you've got issues.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the fact(s) that Jordan jockers can never come to grips with; just what impact Jordan had on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His impact was shown in the fact the Bulls didnt reach the Finals. It was also shown when a rusty Jordan came back at the end of the season and still almost got to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't know your history. The 94 Bulls make the championship instead of the Knicks if not for a bad call. Yes, Jordan was a difference maker. But he was not the dominant all encompassing presence that Jordan jockers pretend he was.
Click to expand...

Again you show your casual fanship and lack of knowledge regarding the facts. They were a bad call from going back to the ECF's not the Finals.


----------



## Billo_Really

Has anyone heard of that poll regarding who would win in a one-on-one between Jordan and Lebron?

34% picked Jordan.

They picked Jordan "now" over Lebron.  Jordan at 52, playing Lebron now.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they would have if Bosh hadn't went out. Lebron makes a huge difference though; so I'm not arguing the larger point. But Miami was on the downhill, which imo is why he left; not because he wanted to win for Cleveland like he sells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was Miami on the down hill. This ought to be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, did you not see the Heat get rocked by the largest per game average in NBA Finals? Or was that just water over your brain? Ray Allen left and Wade was breaking down. Not to mention, there was an emerging riff between Lebron and Bosh. Haslem was gone. The Heat got rid of Miller. Battier was gone. Even James Jones was more negligible. When you're laying past prime Birdman 40 minutes a game in a finals, you've got issues.
Click to expand...

They got their asses beat by a Spurs team that played arguably the most perfect basketball anyone has seen in years. Who told you there was a riff between Lebron and Bosh? Wade says he feels better than he has in years. Why do haters refuse to believe Lebron wanted to win a chip for his home city?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Has anyone heard of that poll regarding who would win in a one-on-one between Jordan and Lebron?
> 
> 34% picked Jordan.
> 
> They picked Jordan "now" over Lebron.  Jordan at 52, playing Lebron now.


34% or them were obviously idiots.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 86 C's would have crushed them. The injured 87 C's almost beat them, anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> They never had a chance.  Even the media at that time was talking in terms of the poor, injured Celtics, having to play this juggernaut of a Laker team.
> 
> The '87 Lakers, was the greatest team in NBA history.
Click to expand...


Well, the media would never say anything untruthful lol. But they weren't really saying that with too much conviction. Nobody in their right mind would look past Larry Bird. The C's were all banged up though. Larry and DJ were the only ones in their top six that would have been playing if they were regular season games. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken foot against doctor's advice. They told him that his career would be shortened if he played, and they were right. The Chief was on two severely sprained ankles. Walton was just gone. And Ainge had bitten the injury bug with his ankles as well.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Again, you don't know your history. The 94 Bulls make the championship instead of the Knicks if not for a bad call. Yes, Jordan was a difference maker. But he was not the dominant all encompassing presence that Jordan jockers pretend he was.


This was the most dominant player in NBA history.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Well, the media would never say anything untruthful lol. But they weren't really saying that with too much conviction. Nobody in their right mind would look past Larry Bird. The C's were all banged up though. Larry and DJ were the only ones in their top six that would have been playing if they were regular season games. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken foot against doctor's advice. They told him that his career would be shortened if he played, and they were right. The Chief was on two severely sprained ankles. Walton was just gone. And Ainge had bitten the injury bug with his ankles as well.


Wouldn't of mattered if they were healthy, they still would've lost.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of that poll regarding who would win in a one-on-one between Jordan and Lebron?
> 
> 34% picked Jordan.
> 
> They picked Jordan "now" over Lebron.  Jordan at 52, playing Lebron now.
> 
> 
> 
> 34% or them were obviously idiots.
Click to expand...


But the point is that there are a lot of stupid Jordan fans. They've been brainwashed. That's the just the percent of completely brainwashed minions. Most fanboys like yourself are living in a dream land of sorts. I doubt you even knew Bird had handed Jordan his ass 14 times in a row before I told you.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't know your history. The 94 Bulls make the championship instead of the Knicks if not for a bad call. Yes, Jordan was a difference maker. But he was not the dominant all encompassing presence that Jordan jockers pretend he was.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the most dominant player in NBA history.
Click to expand...

I cant speak on Wilt since that was way before my time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you don't know your history. The 94 Bulls make the championship instead of the Knicks if not for a bad call. Yes, Jordan was a difference maker. But he was not the dominant all encompassing presence that Jordan jockers pretend he was.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the most dominant player in NBA history.
Click to expand...



I can respect the argument that Wilt is GOAT; but I just don't agree. He's probably better than Jordan for what it's worth. And that takes me back to the original point, it's only the fanboys who think the argument for GOAT is Lebron vs. MJ.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> They got their asses beat by a Spurs team that played arguably the most perfect basketball anyone has seen in years. Who told you there was a riff between Lebron and Bosh? Wade says he feels better than he has in years. Why do haters refuse to believe Lebron wanted to win a chip for his home city?


You could tell the game right after the Heat win, the Heat had no chance to win the series.

The Spurs just opened up a can of whoop-ass.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of that poll regarding who would win in a one-on-one between Jordan and Lebron?
> 
> 34% picked Jordan.
> 
> They picked Jordan "now" over Lebron.  Jordan at 52, playing Lebron now.
> 
> 
> 
> 34% or them were obviously idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the point is that there are a lot of stupid Jordan fans. They've been brainwashed. That's the just the percent of completely brainwashed minions. Most fanboys like yourself are living in a dream land of sorts. I doubt you even knew Bird had handed Jordan his ass 14 times in a row before I told you.
Click to expand...

Lots of MJ fans have been brainwashed. I am not one of them. I dont think MJ in his prime could beat Lebron one on one. He was too small. You still never proved Bird handed Jordan his ass. Bird is the one that described Jordan as god. Not the other way around. Like I said you suffer from great white hope syndrome. Its ok but just know I know.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I cant speak on Wilt since that was way before my time.


I saw him play and there was many times I'd hear Chick Hearn go,_* "Ball into Wilt, slam dunk."*_ 

And Wilt would be still turning toward the hoop.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the media would never say anything untruthful lol. But they weren't really saying that with too much conviction. Nobody in their right mind would look past Larry Bird. The C's were all banged up though. Larry and DJ were the only ones in their top six that would have been playing if they were regular season games. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken foot against doctor's advice. They told him that his career would be shortened if he played, and they were right. The Chief was on two severely sprained ankles. Walton was just gone. And Ainge had bitten the injury bug with his ankles as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't of mattered if they were healthy, they still would've lost.
Click to expand...


The hell it wouldn't. Flash back to 86; everyone said nobody, even a healthy Lakers would even have a chance vs. the C's that year. Look I believe that Magic's Lakers are easily the second greatest team ever. But in 86 the greatest team ever, the 86 C's was at the height of their powers. We're just lucky we got the two greatest teams ever to come along at that time. Even then, people were like, it's never gonna get better than this; just no way.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Lots of MJ fans have been brainwashed. I am not one of them. I dont think MJ in his prime could beat Lebron one on one. He was too small. You still never proved Bird handed Jordan his ass. Bird is the one that described Jordan as god. Not the other way around. Like I said you suffer from great white hope syndrome. Its ok but just know I know.


He cheated on defense playing the passing lanes instead of guarding a man, he was the 3rd best player on his college team, it took him 6 years in the league just to get relevant; Jordan isn't even in my top 10.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant speak on Wilt since that was way before my time.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him play and there was many times I'd hear Chick Hearn go,_* "Ball into Wilt, slam dunk."*_
> 
> And Wilt would be still turning toward the hoop.
Click to expand...

I envision Wilt as the Shaq of his time. The difference is he only had one other real challenger during his prime in Russell. Shaq played against a lot of great centers.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The hell it wouldn't. Flash back to 86; everyone said nobody, even a healthy Lakers would even have a chance vs. the C's that year. Look I believe that Magic's Lakers are easily the second greatest team ever. But in 86 the greatest team ever, the 86 C's was at the height of their powers. We're just lucky we got the two greatest teams ever to come along at that time. Even then, people were like, it's never gonna get better than this; just no way.


I will concede that was a good team.

Probably the 3rd best passing team of all time.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I envision Wilt as the Shaq of his time. The difference is he only had one other real challenger during his prime in Russell. Shaq played against a lot of great centers.


Wilt was Shaq with talent.

He was also the strongest player ever to play in the NBA.  I liked the fact that nobody would fight him.  Except for Ali. 

Wilt also had 20,000 women.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of MJ fans have been brainwashed. I am not one of them. I dont think MJ in his prime could beat Lebron one on one. He was too small. You still never proved Bird handed Jordan his ass. Bird is the one that described Jordan as god. Not the other way around. Like I said you suffer from great white hope syndrome. Its ok but just know I know.
> 
> 
> 
> He cheated on defense playing the passing lanes instead of guarding a man, he was the 3rd best player on his college team, it took him 6 years in the league just to get relevant; Jordan isn't even in my top 10.
Click to expand...

You just lost me on that one. MJ was a lockdown defender. Yes he and Pippen played the passing lanes but know one in their right mind would say it took 6 years for him to be relevant or that he is not in their top ten.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I envision Wilt as the Shaq of his time. The difference is he only had one other real challenger during his prime in Russell. Shaq played against a lot of great centers.


Bill Russell, is basketball deity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of that poll regarding who would win in a one-on-one between Jordan and Lebron?
> 
> 34% picked Jordan.
> 
> They picked Jordan "now" over Lebron.  Jordan at 52, playing Lebron now.
> 
> 
> 
> 34% or them were obviously idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the point is that there are a lot of stupid Jordan fans. They've been brainwashed. That's the just the percent of completely brainwashed minions. Most fanboys like yourself are living in a dream land of sorts. I doubt you even knew Bird had handed Jordan his ass 14 times in a row before I told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of MJ fans have been brainwashed. I am not one of them. I dont think MJ in his prime could beat Lebron one on one. He was too small. You still never proved Bird handed Jordan his ass. Bird is the one that described Jordan as god. Not the other way around. Like I said you suffer from great white hope syndrome. Its ok but just know I know.
Click to expand...


Dude, he was talking of Jordan's performance on a certain night. Jordan jockers pretend that Bird was making an admission of inferiortiy. As f'ing if, dude. The C's still won that game and swept the Bulls. Bird still owned Jordan the very next game in his house.

And of course a prime Jordan could have handled a prime Lebron. The dude was 6'6" and Lebron's post game is not that vaunted. But honestly, I don't have a dog in the fight on Lebron vs. Jordan. I think it's even; though I tend to give Jordan the edge cos of his freak athleticism and huge hands.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> You just lost me on that one. MJ was a lockdown defender. Yes he and Pippen played the passing lanes but know one in their right mind would say it took 6 years for him to be relevant or that he is not in their top ten.


Jordan also got shutdown every time he played Michael Cooper.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I envision Wilt as the Shaq of his time. The difference is he only had one other real challenger during his prime in Russell. Shaq played against a lot of great centers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt was Shaq with talent.
> 
> He was also the strongest player ever to play in the NBA.  I liked the fact that nobody would fight him.  Except for Ali.
> 
> Wilt also had 20,000 women.
Click to expand...

I know Al Attles and he told me the same thing about Wilt being strong.  Its just hard for me to envision Wilt in the 90's NBA dominating like he did back then.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I envision Wilt as the Shaq of his time. The difference is he only had one other real challenger during his prime in Russell. Shaq played against a lot of great centers.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Russell, is basketball deity.
Click to expand...


Most under-rated ever?


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And of course a prime Jordan could have handled a prime Lebron. The dude was 6'6" and Lebron's post game is not that vaunted. But honestly, I don't have a dog in the fight on Lebron vs. Jordan. I think it's even; though I tend to give Jordan the edge cos of his freak athleticism and huge hands.


You don't consider Lebron athletic?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I know Al Attles and he told me the same thing about Wilt being strong.  Its just hard for me to envision Wilt in the 90's NBA dominating like he did back then.


He'd do the same thing today as he would back then. 

So would Russell.  If you want proof of that, just look at Anthony Davis.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of that poll regarding who would win in a one-on-one between Jordan and Lebron?
> 
> 34% picked Jordan.
> 
> They picked Jordan "now" over Lebron.  Jordan at 52, playing Lebron now.
> 
> 
> 
> 34% or them were obviously idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the point is that there are a lot of stupid Jordan fans. They've been brainwashed. That's the just the percent of completely brainwashed minions. Most fanboys like yourself are living in a dream land of sorts. I doubt you even knew Bird had handed Jordan his ass 14 times in a row before I told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of MJ fans have been brainwashed. I am not one of them. I dont think MJ in his prime could beat Lebron one on one. He was too small. You still never proved Bird handed Jordan his ass. Bird is the one that described Jordan as god. Not the other way around. Like I said you suffer from great white hope syndrome. Its ok but just know I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, he was talking of Jordan's performance on a certain night. Jordan jockers pretend that Bird was making an admission of inferiortiy. As f'ing if, dude. The C's still won that game and swept the Bulls. Bird still owned Jordan the very next game in his house.
> 
> And of course a prime Jordan could have handled a prime Lebron. The dude was 6'6" and Lebron's post game is not that vaunted. But honestly, I don't have a dog in the fight on Lebron vs. Jordan. I think it's even; though I tend to give Jordan the edge cos of his freak athleticism and huge hands.
Click to expand...

Sound like he was admitting inferiority to me.

"He is the most exciting, awesome player in the game today. I think it's just God disguised as Michael Jordan."
-Larry Bird

You must be crazy if you think MJ would be able to stop Lebron one on one.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Most under-rated ever?


You're calling the greatest winner, in team sports history, "under-rated"?


----------



## Billo_Really

Who would win in a fight?

Rudy LaRusso or Bailey Howell?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost me on that one. MJ was a lockdown defender. Yes he and Pippen played the passing lanes but know one in their right mind would say it took 6 years for him to be relevant or that he is not in their top ten.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan also got shutdown every time he played Michael Cooper.
Click to expand...

That was a young MJ. An MJ that didnt have a team that could compete against the Lakers.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Al Attles and he told me the same thing about Wilt being strong.  Its just hard for me to envision Wilt in the 90's NBA dominating like he did back then.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd do the same thing today as he would back then.
> 
> So would Russell.  If you want proof of that, just look at Anthony Davis.
Click to expand...

Russell didnt play like AD did he?


----------



## Billo_Really

The greatest passing teams of all time:

'70 Knicks
'77 Trailblazers
'86 Celtics


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> That was a young MJ. An MJ that didnt have a team that could compete against the Lakers.


Cooper shut him down every time they played.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Russell didnt play like AD did he?


AD is the closest thing to Russell.

With better offense; not as good defense.

Russell was the best defensive player in league history and it's not even close.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a young MJ. An MJ that didnt have a team that could compete against the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper shut him down every time they played.
Click to expand...

I dont recall that. I do recall it being harder for MJ to score against the Lakers though. You got a link to some stats on your shutdown claim?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell didnt play like AD did he?
> 
> 
> 
> AD is the closest thing to Russell.
> 
> With better offense; not as good defense.
> 
> Russell was the best defensive player in league history and it's not even close.
Click to expand...

I agree that he was the best defensive player. I saw some footage of him on Youtube and he was unreal.


----------



## Billo_Really

Here's all the NBA teams that would've beaten any of the '90's Bulls teams:


'87 Lakers
'86 Celtics
'77 Trailblazers
'70 Knicks
'71 Bucks
'72 Lakers
'67 Warriors


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I dont recall that. I do recall it being harder for MJ to score against the Lakers though. You got a link to some stats on your shutdown claim?


I'm going off of what I remember, but I'll dig up some stats, just to be fair.


----------



## Rocko

Yeah nobody shutdown Jordan. Joe Dumars did the best at containing him, but no one shut him down. Ever.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I agree that he was the best defensive player. I saw some footage of him on Youtube and he was unreal.


I love YouTube!

They say know one ever blocked the sky hook and there's a video on there of Wilt blocking it twice!


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont recall that. I do recall it being harder for MJ to score against the Lakers though. You got a link to some stats on your shutdown claim?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going off of what I remember, but I'll dig up some stats, just to be fair.
Click to expand...

I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> Yeah nobody shutdown Jordan. Joe Dumars did the best at containing him, but no one shut him down. Ever.


Dumars isn't Michael Cooper.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that he was the best defensive player. I saw some footage of him on Youtube and he was unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love YouTube!
> 
> They say know one ever blocked the sky hook and there's a video on there of Wilt blocking it twice!
Click to expand...

That was goal tending on the second block!


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.


Shutdown meaning not doing what you usually do and not doing it, when you usually do it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> That was goal tending on the second block!


What are you, some kind of Jabbar homer?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont recall that. I do recall it being harder for MJ to score against the Lakers though. You got a link to some stats on your shutdown claim?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going off of what I remember, but I'll dig up some stats, just to be fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.
Click to expand...


well then Joe Dumars use to shut him down on the regs.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah nobody shutdown Jordan. Joe Dumars did the best at containing him, but no one shut him down. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumars isn't Michael Cooper.
Click to expand...

I like them both. Dumars was MJ's best defender. He grew up with MJ in the NBA


----------



## Rocko

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdown meaning not doing what you usually do and not doing it, when you usually do it.
Click to expand...


No shut down means shut down completely as in render him totally ineffective.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I like them both. Dumars was MJ's best defender. He grew up with MJ in the NBA


Dumars had a good baseline shot.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> No shut down means shut down completely as in render him totally ineffective.


That's what I said.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdown meaning not doing what you usually do and not doing it, when you usually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shut down means shut down completely as in render him totally ineffective.
Click to expand...

Actually I have to go with this definition for everyone else not MJ. I just wanted to be fair since I have never seen anyone shutdown MJ.


----------



## Billo_Really

Who's going to win tomorrow?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Who's going to win tomorrow?


I hope the Clips even though they may get blown out.  I want them to play my Dubs because they hate each other.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to win tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Clips even though they may get blown out.  I want them to play my Dubs because they hate each other.
Click to expand...


The Clippers have a lot of pressure on them to win tomorrow. If they lose Chris Paul is going to be considered king of the first round.  I agree Dubs Clips would be the best series.


----------



## Rocko

Billo_Really said:


> Who's going to win tomorrow?



gun to my head Houston.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rocko said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.
Click to expand...


I never stated that, I just stated a fact, you are free to draw any conclusion from that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdown meaning not doing what you usually do and not doing it, when you usually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shut down means shut down completely as in render him totally ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have to go with this definition for everyone else not MJ. I just wanted to be fair since I have never seen anyone shutdown MJ.
Click to expand...


Even Jordan's bad games were good.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never stated that, I just stated a fact, you are free to draw any conclusion from that.
Click to expand...


Ok, it sounded like you were building a case for Lebron. My point was there are many things that go into consideration in determining who is better. Personally Ive seen them both play, and there's no question in my mind Jordan had a bigger impact.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.
Click to expand...


Like I say, I can see it going either way. I personally pick Jordan for one vs. one. But the case is especially there for LBJ if you're taking into account a player's effect on a team.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I say, I can see it going either way. I personally pick Jordan for one vs. one. But the case is especially there for LBJ if you're taking into account a player's effect on a team.
Click to expand...


I don't know about that. If you were to give a prime Jordan Bosh and Wade there's no way they lose to the Mavs or Spurs in the finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont recall that. I do recall it being harder for MJ to score against the Lakers though. You got a link to some stats on your shutdown claim?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going off of what I remember, but I'll dig up some stats, just to be fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.
Click to expand...


As many times as Jordan would shoot, it would be hard to hold him that far under his average.

There were plenty of times that he was held under 35 percent shooting though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I say, I can see it going either way. I personally pick Jordan for one vs. one. But the case is especially there for LBJ if you're taking into account a player's effect on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. If you were to give a prime Jordan Bosh and Wade there's no way they lose to the Mavs or Spurs in the finals.
Click to expand...


I don't think the Miami pieces were any better than what Jordan had; worse frankly. I could see Jordan losing those finals. And in fact, Jordan would have a much harder time co-existing b/c he is not the passer that LBJ is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont recall that. I do recall it being harder for MJ to score against the Lakers though. You got a link to some stats on your shutdown claim?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going off of what I remember, but I'll dig up some stats, just to be fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define shut down as 6 pts or more below your season average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well then Joe Dumars use to shut him down on the regs.
Click to expand...


Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Yeah nobody shutdown Jordan. Joe Dumars did the best at containing him, but no one shut him down. Ever.



Nate McMillan did in the 96 Finals. Jordan only exploded in the one game as he scored under 30 in all the other games. Jordan was 5-19 with 22 points in the clinching Game 6 and 6-19 for 23 points in Game 4. And both those games hit the 6 under average standard too.

The Bulls only scored over 100 twice in that series. Unfortunately, the Sonics choked away that series.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they would have if Bosh hadn't went out. Lebron makes a huge difference though; so I'm not arguing the larger point. But Miami was on the downhill, which imo is why he left; not because he wanted to win for Cleveland like he sells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was Miami on the down hill. This ought to be interesting.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Miami didnt even make the playoffs in the weak east without lebron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they would have if Bosh hadn't went out. Lebron makes a huge difference though; so I'm not arguing the larger point. But Miami was on the downhill, which imo is why he left; not because he wanted to win for Cleveland like he sells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was Miami on the down hill. This ought to be interesting.
Click to expand...

I dont see why Miami wouldnt be in the playoffs right now if lebron would have stayed.

But wades getting old and bosh got hurt this year. I think lebron didn't like the vibe and bolted. They can't complain. He won them 2 rings. That's double what they got from shaq.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the fact(s) that Jordan jockers can never come to grips with; just what impact Jordan had on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His impact was shown in the fact the Bulls didnt reach the Finals. It was also shown when a rusty Jordan came back at the end of the season and still almost got to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you don't know your history. The 94 Bulls make the championship instead of the Knicks if not for a bad call. Yes, Jordan was a difference maker. But he was not the dominant all encompassing presence that Jordan jockers pretend he was.
Click to expand...

What more can you ask after 2 3peats. He owned the league for 6 years.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jordan retired the first time, the Bulls went from 57 wins to 55 wins. Cleveland was the worst team when Lebron was drafted, and they made the playoffs and to the finals. The year after Lebron left they had the worst record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is that supposed to mean Lebron is better than Jordan? He is not.
Click to expand...

If Jordan played against lebron mj and the Phil jackson bulls would have mentally shut lebron down much like Dallas and the spurs did those years lebron lost in Miami. Lebron was the greatest physical specimen on the floor but not a winner. He didn't will the victory. In fact he was stunned.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 86 C's would have crushed them. The injured 87 C's almost beat them, anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> They never had a chance.  Even the media at that time was talking in terms of the poor, injured Celtics, having to play this juggernaut of a Laker team.
> 
> The '87 Lakers, was the greatest team in NBA history.
Click to expand...

Pistons lucky magic got hurt in the 88-89 finals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I gotta laugh at the clippers...that is all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I had misremembered the 94 Bulls-Knicks details. Pippen did likely commit the foul at the end of Game 5. But the difference is that call is not made if MJ is on the team. Stern always went with the bigger cash cow.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta laugh at the clippers...that is all.


I dont see them ever winning a championship. But what do I know? Who can I see pulling it off? Besides someone who's already done it? I can see golden state or okc. Everyone else I'll be shocked. Like the year dirk won it. Didn't see that one coming. 

I dont see Memphis Atlanta washington clippers or this bulls team ever actually pulling it off.

Can't believe cleveland is still in it without love. That's how good lebron is.

How many eastern conference and finals has lebron been to since 2006? Seems like every year.


----------



## Asclepias

MJ to me was the best but Pippen is by far my favorite player ever in the NBA.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> MJ to me was the best but Pippen is by far my favorite player ever in the NBA.


I forget how great he was because he was in Jordan's shadow but basically it'd be like if wade and lebron played together. They would never be beat, right? Or if you put shaq and Kobe together or magic Kareem and worthy all on the same team those teams would never lose. Only those teams didn't always win. Kobe and shaq won 3, right? Pippen and mj won 6 fucking times. Yea, pippen is under rated. My bad. I wish pippen would have won 1 in portland that one year. That would have raised his goat rating IMO.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJ to me was the best but Pippen is by far my favorite player ever in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget how great he was because he was in Jordan's shadow but basically it'd be like if wade and lebron played together. They would never be beat, right? Or if you put shaq and Kobe together or magic Kareem and robert horry on the same team those teams would never lose. Only those teams didn't always win. Kobe and shaq won 3, right? Pippen and mj won 6 fucking times. Yea, pippen is under rated. My bad. I wish pippen would have won 1 in portland that one year. That would have raised his goat rating IMO.
Click to expand...

To me its a little different than Lebron and Wade.  MJ and Pippen together have to be the best duo of all time on both sides of the ball.  You gotta remember they did it 6 times without a great center in an era full of great centers.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I forget how great he was because he was in Jordan's shadow but basically it'd be like if wade and lebron played together. They would never be beat, right? Or if you put shaq and Kobe together or magic Kareem and worthy all on the same team those teams would never lose. Only those teams didn't always win. Kobe and shaq won 3, right? Pippen and mj won 6 fucking times. Yea, pippen is under rated. My bad. I wish pippen would have won 1 in portland that one year. That would have raised his goat rating IMO.


That Laker team went to the finals 9 times in 10 years.  It would've been  10 out of 10, if it wasn't for that bullshit, luck shot by Sampson in '86.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJ to me was the best but Pippen is by far my favorite player ever in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget how great he was because he was in Jordan's shadow but basically it'd be like if wade and lebron played together. They would never be beat, right? Or if you put shaq and Kobe together or magic Kareem and robert horry on the same team those teams would never lose. Only those teams didn't always win. Kobe and shaq won 3, right? Pippen and mj won 6 fucking times. Yea, pippen is under rated. My bad. I wish pippen would have won 1 in portland that one year. That would have raised his goat rating IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me its a little different than Lebron and Wade.  MJ and Pippen together have to be the best duo of all time on both sides of the ball.  You gotta remember they did it 6 times without a great center in an era full of great centers.
Click to expand...

Pippen and mj did it on both sides of the court indeed. How was Tim Duncan all time defense? I know he was good defensively but was he goat great?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forget how great he was because he was in Jordan's shadow but basically it'd be like if wade and lebron played together. They would never be beat, right? Or if you put shaq and Kobe together or magic Kareem and worthy all on the same team those teams would never lose. Only those teams didn't always win. Kobe and shaq won 3, right? Pippen and mj won 6 fucking times. Yea, pippen is under rated. My bad. I wish pippen would have won 1 in portland that one year. That would have raised his goat rating IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> That Laker team went to the finals 9 times in 10 years.  It would've been  10 out of 10, if it wasn't for that bullshit, luck shot by Sampson in '86.
Click to expand...

Yea with magic worthy and Kareem or with Kobe and shaq.  

God magic was great though. Showtime.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.


Bowen was a good defensive player.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJ to me was the best but Pippen is by far my favorite player ever in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget how great he was because he was in Jordan's shadow but basically it'd be like if wade and lebron played together. They would never be beat, right? Or if you put shaq and Kobe together or magic Kareem and robert horry on the same team those teams would never lose. Only those teams didn't always win. Kobe and shaq won 3, right? Pippen and mj won 6 fucking times. Yea, pippen is under rated. My bad. I wish pippen would have won 1 in portland that one year. That would have raised his goat rating IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me its a little different than Lebron and Wade.  MJ and Pippen together have to be the best duo of all time on both sides of the ball.  You gotta remember they did it 6 times without a great center in an era full of great centers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pippen and mj did it on both sides of the court indeed. How was Tim Duncan all time defense? I know he was good defensively but was he goat great?
Click to expand...

I would say yes. He wasnt spectacular but he deflected and blocked a lot of shots.  He was rarely out of position and took a lot of charges at least in key moments.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Yea with magic worthy and Kareem or with Kobe and shaq.
> 
> God magic was great though. Showtime.


Magic was the Bob Gibson of basketball.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea with magic worthy and Kareem or with Kobe and shaq.
> 
> God magic was great though. Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic was the Bob Gibson of basketball.
Click to expand...

Magic made me start playing basketball. I owe him alot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
Click to expand...


Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face 


But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
Click to expand...

Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
Click to expand...


Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.

Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.

Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
Click to expand...

I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though

"Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
Click to expand...


Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
Click to expand...

Bird was a pompous asshole but he backed up his shit talk on the court.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
Click to expand...


Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
Click to expand...

MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
Click to expand...



MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.

Emulating black players....


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen was very important to the Bulls; some argue more important MJ.
> 
> Not saying anything bad on Pippen. He was a stud on defense. But what I meant is that the term Kobe stopper, etc was invented cos of guys like Bowen. Before Nate McMillan and later Bowen, limited offensive players like them weren't getting starting roles and big minutes.
> 
> Though, for the record this is what Larry Bird thought of Scottie and MJ's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
Click to expand...

Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the clip and I never heard him say what he thought about their defense.  He did say this about Pippen though
> 
> "Pippen will always be remembered for his tenacious defense, among other things. Bird admitted Pippen was one of the toughest he ever faced on that end of the floor, saying: “He was one of the best. He and Michael Cooper gave me the most problems.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
Click to expand...


Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.

But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
Click to expand...


I didnt say he did it to act Black. Larry Bird was a white white boy hillbilly from French Lick Indiana.  I said he saw the value of it playing with Black guys. Thats where he learned it from.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> 
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say he did it to act Black. Larry Bird was a white white boy hillbilly from French Lick Indiana.  I said he saw the value of it playing with Black guys. Thats where he learned it from.
Click to expand...


Chicken or the egg. Larry played with black talkers. He would have likely been a talker either way.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea with magic worthy and Kareem or with Kobe and shaq.
> 
> God magic was great though. Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic was the Bob Gibson of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magic made me start playing basketball. I owe him alot.
Click to expand...

I was a great assist point guard. Wasn't a great shot so took a lot of pride in setting people up. I owe it to magic. He made assists cool. Being the fascillitator. Actually a couple years ago I played a pick up game. Me and 4 13 year olds vs 5 15 year olds and we won. I only made 1 basket but set those kids up with perfect passes so they had wide open shots. 

I know there are other better assist men but magic made it cool. Looking one way then passing to a guy the other way. 

Only magic wasn't doing it because he was a bad shot. I'd rather people high five me for the great pass and not be mad at me for missing a shot I should have taken. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
Click to expand...

I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?

Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.

Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.
Click to expand...


Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate McMillan did a pretty good job on Jordan. It would have been fun to see Bowen or Kawhi going at Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.
Click to expand...

Can't believe Ewing never won a ring. Or Reggie miller,.morning,. Barkley, Carl Malone, Gary Payton.

I know mourning won but he was a bench player then with shaq and wade. 

Jordan ruined a lot of legacies and I dont think stern gave the bulls all those rings. It would have done the ratings good if Jordan had a rival.

Its not a rivalry if Jordan wins every time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen was a good defensive player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't believe Ewing never won a ring. Or Reggie miller,.morning,. Barkley, Carl Malone, Gary Payton.
> 
> I know mourning won but he was a bench player then with shaq and wade.
> 
> Jordan ruined a lot of legacies and I dont think stern gave the bulls all those rings. It would have done the ratings good if Jordan had a rival.
> 
> Its not a rivalry if Jordan wins every time.
Click to expand...


Agreed; except Payton did get a cheapie with the Heat. I think in a fairly officiated league, most or all of those players would have gotten rings. But MJ was a ratings blitz for the league and they had every incentive to cater to him and keep the rings rolling in. People forget that there were a lot of teams that were just better than those Bulls teams that won in those 90's. Six rings defied logic/math. Stern was always aiding and abetting. Only the Jordan jockers deny that.

Though, a quick note on Barkley; he could've won rings had he committed more to fitness. In 92, it is widely acknowledged that Barkley was the most dominant force on the Dream Team.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good villain. His flying karate kick to Wally's face
> 
> 
> But seriously, Bowen is top five defensive perimeter player of all-time. He was a revolutionary force. Wing defensive players weren't such a valued commodity before him.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't believe Ewing never won a ring. Or Reggie miller,.morning,. Barkley, Carl Malone, Gary Payton.
> 
> I know mourning won but he was a bench player then with shaq and wade.
> 
> Jordan ruined a lot of legacies and I dont think stern gave the bulls all those rings. It would have done the ratings good if Jordan had a rival.
> 
> Its not a rivalry if Jordan wins every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed; except Payton did get a cheapie with the Heat. I think in a fairly officiated league, most or all of those players would have gotten rings. But MJ was a ratings blitz for the league and they had every incentive to cater to him and keep the rings rolling in. People forget that there were a lot of teams that were just better than those Bulls teams that won in those 90's. Six rings defied logic/math. Stern was always aiding and abetting. Only the Jordan jockers deny that.
> 
> Though, a quick note on Barkley; he could've won rings had he committed more to fitness. In 92, it is widely acknowledged that Barkley was the most dominant force on the Dream Team.
Click to expand...

Now I'm rooting for Atlanta v warriors but if what you say is true it will be cave v warriors. Curry v Lebron

I say the league needs a rivalry so no incentive to stop curry from spanking lebron like dirk and Duncan did. 

I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old. The best would have been Utah wins the rematch and mj wins the 3rd meeting. 

If what you say is true magic would have always beat Larry. Lol. But Larry was good for bringing in white viewers.

I think you are a mj hater.

I asked my 13 year old if he knew how good pippen was and he said "he'll always live in mj's shadow. Told you so. From the mouths of babes.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea with magic worthy and Kareem or with Kobe and shaq.
> 
> God magic was great though. Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic was the Bob Gibson of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magic made me start playing basketball. I owe him alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a great assist point guard. Wasn't a great shot so took a lot of pride in setting people up. I owe it to magic. He made assists cool. Being the fascillitator. Actually a couple years ago I played a pick up game. Me and 4 13 year olds vs 5 15 year olds and we won. I only made 1 basket but set those kids up with perfect passes so they had wide open shots.
> 
> I know there are other better assist men but magic made it cool. Looking one way then passing to a guy the other way.
> 
> Only magic wasn't doing it because he was a bad shot. I'd rather people high five me for the great pass and not be mad at me for missing a shot I should have taken. Lol
Click to expand...

I started off a PG then became a combo guard. I loved assisting more than scoring though.  Watching Magic work his wizardry gave me an appreciation for assist before I ever played a game. it came in handy because I was only allowed to play with adults that only wanted to shoot. So I concentrated on assists, dribbling and defense.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, Bird told Pippen he was going to hit the shot in his face. The only question is whether he called out the spot too like he did with X-Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
Click to expand...

Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea with magic worthy and Kareem or with Kobe and shaq.
> 
> God magic was great though. Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic was the Bob Gibson of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magic made me start playing basketball. I owe him alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a great assist point guard. Wasn't a great shot so took a lot of pride in setting people up. I owe it to magic. He made assists cool. Being the fascillitator. Actually a couple years ago I played a pick up game. Me and 4 13 year olds vs 5 15 year olds and we won. I only made 1 basket but set those kids up with perfect passes so they had wide open shots.
> 
> I know there are other better assist men but magic made it cool. Looking one way then passing to a guy the other way.
> 
> Only magic wasn't doing it because he was a bad shot. I'd rather people high five me for the great pass and not be mad at me for missing a shot I should have taken. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started off a PG then became a combo guard. I loved assisting more than scoring though.  Watching Magic work his wizardry gave me an appreciation for assist before I ever played a game. it came in handy because I was only allowed to play with adults that only wanted to shoot. So I concentrated on assists, dribbling and defense.
Click to expand...

I love driving hard and going up to shoot but last second dumping it off to someone wide open because 2 guys collapse on me. Secret is? Just let me shoot. I'll probably miss. Argh! I appreciate their skills. Except Dwight Howard. He sucks. Should be ashamed of himself can't shoot a fucking free throw. I never got him or shaq or Ben wallace. Practice every day retards!

But I was wrong about cabs and I said warriors were going to fold after game 1 and I thought clippers would advance.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you think Jordan talked so much? He wanted to be like Larry. He probably ripped his like Mike campaign from that.
> 
> 
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
Click to expand...


Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJ didnt talk because he wanted to be like Larry. Larry talked because he was emulating the Black players. Thats what Black players do to gain a mental advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
Click to expand...

All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJ actually recruited LB (offered a ton of money) to be a part of the like Mike campaign. It was easy money; and LB turned it down. LB talked because he knew he was the man, PERIOD.
> 
> Emulating black players....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
Click to expand...


Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was emulating Black players. I have met very few white guys that talk trash on the court. All of them learned it from Black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
Click to expand...

All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old



Go back and look at the ratings and you'll have your answer. The only ratings on par with the Bulls finals were Celts/Lakers. Even Shaq/Kobe was only like 70 percent of the MJ finals. The Spurs/Nets and Spurs/Pistons were  like 35 percent of an MJ Finals. That's a lot of money left on the table when the 'wrong' team makes it to the finals. Once you get that, all the subtle missed calls and who they go for or don't go for will make a lot more sense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> 
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.

I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:

1. Much stronger soccer culture.
2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
Click to expand...

Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed. 

No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing. 

There are more white euro stars than white american ones


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> 
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
Click to expand...


First off, it very much matters from a genetical p.o.v. Second off, I'd argue that you're hyping the 'embrace' angle. For instance, Michayl Thompson has been very outspoken about insisting that his son Klay appreciate both sides of his genetic base. He's talked about it on his radio show too many times to count.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys maybe talk the most trash on the court; but they hardly invented it.
> 
> But I do wish more white guys would talk. I think some of them would be better for it. Some of them are too nice for their own good. They fail to realize that talking gets the competitive juices flowing and gets into their opponent's head, which is why LB talked; not because he had some desire to 'act black.'
> 
> 
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
Click to expand...

I heard as more and more blacks make it out of poverty, less of them go into sports. 

I dont know if there's any truth to it but I notice lass blacks in baseball and more poor hispanics.


----------



## sealybobo

I 


TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the ratings and you'll have your answer. The only ratings on par with the Bulls finals were Celts/Lakers. Even Shaq/Kobe was only like 70 percent of the MJ finals. The Spurs/Nets and Spurs/Pistons were  like 35 percent of an MJ Finals. That's a lot of money left on the table when the 'wrong' team makes it to the finals. Once you get that, all the subtle missed calls and who they go for or don't go for will make a lot more sense.
Click to expand...

Oh I've seen it. 2005 they gave it to the spurs.

But OK let mj make the finals but why cheat so he wins? They already have the ratings. What benefit is there to him winning everytime?

This reminds me of WWF. They always let hulk hogan win. There must have been a financial benefit but as a viewer I never got it. It was the same thing every week for years.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> 
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
Click to expand...

If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.

Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, it very much matters from a genetical p.o.v. Second off, I'd argue that you're hyping the 'embrace' angle. For instance, Michayl Thompson has been very outspoken about insisting that his son Klay appreciate both sides of his genetic base. He's talked about it on his radio show too many times to count.
Click to expand...

No it doesnt matter at all. You forget white people made up these categories and have no clue what Black is anyway. I dont subscribe to categories designed by white people and neither do most Black people. Halle Berry for instance has a daughter with a white guy and she says her daughter is Black. Just because Thompson is outspoken his son embrace both sides doesnt make Klay white. My oldest is half white and I do the same thing but make no mistake about it she is a Black woman.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwat? Greatest white of all time? Dirk? I mean besides bird. Stockton?  And I mean since bird. I dont care about before bird. I mean since. Bill lambeer. Walton? I'm thinking of all the great teams and players on those teams and I'm having a hard time thinking of white superstars or legends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard as more and more blacks make it out of poverty, less of them go into sports.
> 
> I dont know if there's any truth to it but I notice lass blacks in baseball and more poor hispanics.
Click to expand...

For a long time the easiest way to achieve success was through sports. Actually it still is for most in the ghettos but for those that are raised in the suburbs its just another option.

There are less american Blacks but if you look at the Hispanics most of them are of African descent.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All before bird. Its like us Greeks who brag about inventing democracy. Yea but what have we done since or lately. Who are the greats today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
Click to expand...

JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.


----------



## Asclepias

There is one guy I would put up their with Duncan as the GOAT at PF. Kevin Garnett. He didnt have as much success as Duncan but he was a force and with the right team would have had more success.


----------



## sealybobo

Simple test. Ask someone in the kkk if they are white.

But then would a greek like me even be white enough? They mean Aryan.


----------



## sealybobo

Simple test. Ask someone in the kkk if they are white.

But then would a greek like me even be white enough? They mean Aryan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the ratings and you'll have your answer. The only ratings on par with the Bulls finals were Celts/Lakers. Even Shaq/Kobe was only like 70 percent of the MJ finals. The Spurs/Nets and Spurs/Pistons were  like 35 percent of an MJ Finals. That's a lot of money left on the table when the 'wrong' team makes it to the finals. Once you get that, all the subtle missed calls and who they go for or don't go for will make a lot more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I've seen it. 2005 they gave it to the spurs.
> 
> But OK let mj make the finals but why cheat so he wins? They already have the ratings. What benefit is there to him winning everytime?
> 
> This reminds me of WWF. They always let hulk hogan win. There must have been a financial benefit but as a viewer I never got it. It was the same thing every week for years.
Click to expand...


Why? Cos a "champion" sells.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> If they are half black they are black.



Oh, the one drop rule, huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowen is top 5 but he wasnt revolutionary. Pippen was revolutionary and thats why Bowen was valued. Everyone wanted a Pippen clone.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't believe Ewing never won a ring. Or Reggie miller,.morning,. Barkley, Carl Malone, Gary Payton.
> 
> I know mourning won but he was a bench player then with shaq and wade.
> 
> Jordan ruined a lot of legacies and I dont think stern gave the bulls all those rings. It would have done the ratings good if Jordan had a rival.
> 
> Its not a rivalry if Jordan wins every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed; except Payton did get a cheapie with the Heat. I think in a fairly officiated league, most or all of those players would have gotten rings. But MJ was a ratings blitz for the league and they had every incentive to cater to him and keep the rings rolling in. People forget that there were a lot of teams that were just better than those Bulls teams that won in those 90's. Six rings defied logic/math. Stern was always aiding and abetting. Only the Jordan jockers deny that.
> 
> Though, a quick note on Barkley; he could've won rings had he committed more to fitness. In 92, it is widely acknowledged that Barkley was the most dominant force on the Dream Team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm rooting for Atlanta v warriors but if what you say is true it will be cave v warriors. Curry v Lebron
> 
> I say the league needs a rivalry so no incentive to stop curry from spanking lebron like dirk and Duncan did.
> 
> I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old. The best would have been Utah wins the rematch and mj wins the 3rd meeting.
> 
> If what you say is true magic would have always beat Larry. Lol. But Larry was good for bringing in white viewers.
> 
> I think you are a mj hater.
> 
> I asked my 13 year old if he knew how good pippen was and he said "he'll always live in mj's shadow. Told you so. From the mouths of babes.
Click to expand...


I root for Atlanta. They're teh least hatable. Yea, I'm a hater. If I don't love a team, I hate em,


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd and Blake Griffin are both half white; and Stephen Curry is one quarter white, I believe. Klay Thompson is half white as well. Just throwing that out there. Steve Nash just won a couple MVPs not that long ago. Manu Ginobili is considerably white; just not in the Northwestern Euro mold. People been throwing out MJ love. He's not getting those last three rings without Toni Kukoc. Not to mention Steve Kerr and John Paxson both iced championships for him. White Chocolate (Jason Williams) is arguably the most entertaining player to play in the NBA. Though, the Kings traded him for the half white Mike Bibby to get them over the top. Kevin Love is over-rated, imo; but pulling down 20-20's night in and night out when he was in Minnesota is something. The Gasol brothers have been top centers in the league for like a decade now. JMO, but I think AMMO (Adam Morrison) was going to come on strong and play like he did in college before he blew out his knee in the preseason of year 2. He takes a lot of heat for being a bust; but knee injuries often do players in.Frankly, there have been a lot of good white players; but yea, there's been a shortage in white all-stars at times....and someone already mentioned Dirk.
> 
> 
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those guys you listed consider themselves Black. I know JKidd personally and he would beat you up if you called him white! Curry is not white at all. Both his parents are Black not biracial.  John Stockton was the last white american guy to start an all star game. The problem is not with being white. Its the socialization of the american masses into believing basketball is a Black mans game. American whites simply need to believe. European players ball hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
Click to expand...

Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> There is one guy I would put up their with Duncan as the GOAT at PF. Kevin Garnett. He didnt have as much success as Duncan but he was a force and with the right team would have had more success.



KG was too weak on the box, imo. And some say he choked when the moment got too big. I guess he is worthy of discussion. He was the real MVP in 08; but they had to give Kobe his lifetime achievement award MVP instead. It'd be interesting where he'd rank if he had played on better teams sooner.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
Click to expand...


You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one guy I would put up their with Duncan as the GOAT at PF. Kevin Garnett. He didnt have as much success as Duncan but he was a force and with the right team would have had more success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KG was too weak on the box, imo. And some say he choked when the moment got too big. I guess he is worthy of discussion. He was the real MVP in 08; but they had to give Kobe his lifetime achievement award MVP instead. It'd be interesting where he'd rank if he had played on better teams sooner.
Click to expand...

He was always pretty skinny so that makes since. Its easy to say someone choked when they are the sole superstar on the team with no real help. All the attention is on them and no one remembers that scrub A didnt shoot, pass, etc  when he was supposed to and put him in a bad position.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> 
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
Click to expand...

I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't believe Ewing never won a ring. Or Reggie miller,.morning,. Barkley, Carl Malone, Gary Payton.
> 
> I know mourning won but he was a bench player then with shaq and wade.
> 
> Jordan ruined a lot of legacies and I dont think stern gave the bulls all those rings. It would have done the ratings good if Jordan had a rival.
> 
> Its not a rivalry if Jordan wins every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed; except Payton did get a cheapie with the Heat. I think in a fairly officiated league, most or all of those players would have gotten rings. But MJ was a ratings blitz for the league and they had every incentive to cater to him and keep the rings rolling in. People forget that there were a lot of teams that were just better than those Bulls teams that won in those 90's. Six rings defied logic/math. Stern was always aiding and abetting. Only the Jordan jockers deny that.
> 
> Though, a quick note on Barkley; he could've won rings had he committed more to fitness. In 92, it is widely acknowledged that Barkley was the most dominant force on the Dream Team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm rooting for Atlanta v warriors but if what you say is true it will be cave v warriors. Curry v Lebron
> 
> I say the league needs a rivalry so no incentive to stop curry from spanking lebron like dirk and Duncan did.
> 
> I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old. The best would have been Utah wins the rematch and mj wins the 3rd meeting.
> 
> If what you say is true magic would have always beat Larry. Lol. But Larry was good for bringing in white viewers.
> 
> I think you are a mj hater.
> 
> I asked my 13 year old if he knew how good pippen was and he said "he'll always live in mj's shadow. Told you so. From the mouths of babes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I root for Atlanta. They're teh least hatable. Yea, I'm a hater. If I don't love a team, I hate em,
Click to expand...

I dont hate lebron I just prefer mj. And I hated mj until after he was done. Actually I rooted for mj and rip Hamilton before he became a champion in Detroit. I wanted to see mj come back. 

Who knows one day I might say lebron better than mj. Right now I dont want to see lebron in another NBA final. I want to see curry v Atlanta. Only way I'll root for lebron is if Dwight makes the finals. And I like harden so I'm a bit torn. I would also be happy for cleveland and the owner spends a lot of money in Detroit. Dan gilbert quicken loan.

And in a way I'd like to see lebron be that damn good. But he can't beat curry, can he?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one guy I would put up their with Duncan as the GOAT at PF. Kevin Garnett. He didnt have as much success as Duncan but he was a force and with the right team would have had more success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KG was too weak on the box, imo. And some say he choked when the moment got too big. I guess he is worthy of discussion. He was the real MVP in 08; but they had to give Kobe his lifetime achievement award MVP instead. It'd be interesting where he'd rank if he had played on better teams sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was always pretty skinny so that makes since. Its easy to say someone choked when they are the sole superstar on the team with no real help. All the attention is on them and no one remembers that scrub A didnt shoot, pass, etc  when he was supposed to and put him in a bad position.
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. There wasn't 1 all star on the 04 pistons and the 88-91 pistons werent called the bad boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they consider themselves. Genetics don't lie. I'll take Jason Kidd on in a fight any day. I have no love for wife beaters.
> 
> I think the reason you don't see more Euro stars is two fold:
> 
> 1. Much stronger soccer culture.
> 2. There attitudes are too passive. They stand in awe of individual talent too much. They're great system players; but they need to butch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does matter what they consider themselves. They only count as white in your mind. In their mind, actions, culture, genetics etc they are Black. Every single one of the guys you listed.
> 
> No you wouldnt take Kidd on in a fight but you get an a for effort at attempting to appear convincing.
> 
> There are more white euro stars than white american ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
Click to expand...

Xbox?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stern changed the rules specifically for Jordan (or he never would have gotten those three peats). The Bad Boys and early 90's Knicks teams were bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe Ewing never won a ring. Or Reggie miller,.morning,. Barkley, Carl Malone, Gary Payton.
> 
> I know mourning won but he was a bench player then with shaq and wade.
> 
> Jordan ruined a lot of legacies and I dont think stern gave the bulls all those rings. It would have done the ratings good if Jordan had a rival.
> 
> Its not a rivalry if Jordan wins every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed; except Payton did get a cheapie with the Heat. I think in a fairly officiated league, most or all of those players would have gotten rings. But MJ was a ratings blitz for the league and they had every incentive to cater to him and keep the rings rolling in. People forget that there were a lot of teams that were just better than those Bulls teams that won in those 90's. Six rings defied logic/math. Stern was always aiding and abetting. Only the Jordan jockers deny that.
> 
> Though, a quick note on Barkley; he could've won rings had he committed more to fitness. In 92, it is widely acknowledged that Barkley was the most dominant force on the Dream Team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm rooting for Atlanta v warriors but if what you say is true it will be cave v warriors. Curry v Lebron
> 
> I say the league needs a rivalry so no incentive to stop curry from spanking lebron like dirk and Duncan did.
> 
> I dont see the incentive to give mj 3 in a row 2 times. It got really old. The best would have been Utah wins the rematch and mj wins the 3rd meeting.
> 
> If what you say is true magic would have always beat Larry. Lol. But Larry was good for bringing in white viewers.
> 
> I think you are a mj hater.
> 
> I asked my 13 year old if he knew how good pippen was and he said "he'll always live in mj's shadow. Told you so. From the mouths of babes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I root for Atlanta. They're teh least hatable. Yea, I'm a hater. If I don't love a team, I hate em,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate lebron I just prefer mj. And I hated mj until after he was done. Actually I rooted for mj and rip Hamilton before he became a champion in Detroit. I wanted to see mj come back.
> 
> Who knows one day I might say lebron better than mj. Right now I dont want to see lebron in another NBA final. I want to see curry v Atlanta. Only way I'll root for lebron is if Dwight makes the finals. And I like harden so I'm a bit torn. I would also be happy for cleveland and the owner spends a lot of money in Detroit. Dan gilbert quicken loan.
> 
> And in a way I'd like to see lebron be that damn good. But he can't beat curry, can he?
Click to expand...


I rooted for Wizards MJ. I tend to like an underdog.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> 
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
Click to expand...


Yea, youre 'informational' services aren't required or wanted.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, youre 'informational' services aren't required or wanted.
Click to expand...

Next time dont try to play tough guy just because you know you would never have to put up.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are half black they are black. I didn't ask who the greatest half blacks were.
> 
> Jason Kidd can't be tough. Is he? Those point guards look small but in person you realize they are huge.
> 
> 
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
Click to expand...

Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> JKidd is '6"4, strong as a bull, and built like a tank. Gat wouldnt want any parts of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
Click to expand...

its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, youre 'informational' services aren't required or wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time dont try to play tough guy just because you know you would never have to put up.
Click to expand...


 Kicking small wife beater's ass is playing the tough guy! I think your inferiority complex is showing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
Click to expand...


Kidd's a 6'2" middle aged white guy who was never nowhere as tough as you purport in the first place. I wouldn't tangle with anyone for the f of it. But no, I wouldn't back down against wife beater Kidd if it came down to it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, youre 'informational' services aren't required or wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time dont try to play tough guy just because you know you would never have to put up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking small wife beater's ass is playing the tough guy! I think your inferiority complex is showing.
Click to expand...

Claiming you would is playing tough guy. Since I'm not in danger of you ever beating me personally I think your conclusion missed the mark.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidd's a 6'2" middle aged white guy who was never nowhere as tough as you purport in the first place. I wouldn't tangle with anyone for the f of it. But no, I wouldn't back down against wife beater Kidd if it came down to it.
Click to expand...

I didnt say you would back down. You would probably run if you ever got up the nerve to call him white.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.


Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.


JJ was '6'6 Mash is 6'8"  You sound like a retard Gat.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want to have sex with him. He's 6'2" and old; I'd kick his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
Click to expand...

I wouldnt either. I'd just talk shit behind his back. Lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> JJ was '6'6 Mash is 6'8"  You sound like a retard Gat.
Click to expand...


JJ was eventually listed 6'6". He was basically 6'3 3/4 coming out of college. Mashburn is 6'8" There was never a need to embelish his height. Look at the pic. Kidd is giving up 6 or 7 inches on him; not four (that it would be if he were 6'4"). MORON.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt either. I'd just talk shit behind his back. Lol
Click to expand...

In fairness that all Gats doing as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
Click to expand...


 Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> JJ was '6'6 Mash is 6'8"  You sound like a retard Gat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JJ was eventually listed 6'6". He was basically 6'3 3/4 coming out of college. Mashburn is 6'8" There was never a need to embelish his height. Look at the pic. Kidd is giving up 6 or 7 inches on him; not four (that it would be if he were 6'4"). MORON.
Click to expand...

I dont have to look at the pic. If Kidd was '6'2 we would have been the same height.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre projecting. I know him personally. He is 6'4" and has been about that height every since the 11th grade when I met him. The only way you could kick his ass is if you could do it remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt either. I'd just talk shit behind his back. Lol
Click to expand...

Who are some other tough guys in the NBA? Malone barkley. I wonder if Dwight howard is tough. I bet not. Was Ron arrest tough or just crazy?

Lebron would be but he doesnt seem violent.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
Click to expand...

You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> JJ was '6'6 Mash is 6'8"  You sound like a retard Gat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JJ was eventually listed 6'6". He was basically 6'3 3/4 coming out of college. Mashburn is 6'8" There was never a need to embelish his height. Look at the pic. Kidd is giving up 6 or 7 inches on him; not four (that it would be if he were 6'4"). MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to look at the pic. If Kidd was '6'2 we would have been the same height.
Click to expand...

Except you were on your knees the entire time obviously. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
Click to expand...

Basketball players are bigger than they look. Amare stoudemire went on Kelly & michael and made michael strahan look like a little kid.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball players are bigger than they look. Amare stoudemire went on Kelly & michael and made michael strahan look like a little kid.
Click to expand...

I didnt realize how big Shaq was until I saw him standing next to Antonio Davis. He made Tone look like a high schooler and thats a big dude.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim to know him personally. That means nothing to me. That claim rarely holds true online. And if you did know him that would just make you biased anyhow. No, I see him. He's not the imposing figure you make him out to be. And I would kick his ass or otherwise get insome good shots if it came down to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt either. I'd just talk shit behind his back. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are some other tough guys in the NBA? Malone barkley. I wonder if Dwight howard is tough. I bet not. Was Ron arrest tough or just crazy?
> 
> Lebron would be but he doesnt seem violent.
Click to expand...

JR Rider was a stone cold thug.  I've seen him turn around knock people out in the gym on several occasions. He loved to fight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want trying to get you to agree you believed me. I was just letting you know the facts. You wouldnt kick his ass at all. Your belief is not required. I was just informing you.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt either. I'd just talk shit behind his back. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are some other tough guys in the NBA? Malone barkley. I wonder if Dwight howard is tough. I bet not. Was Ron arrest tough or just crazy?
> 
> Lebron would be but he doesnt seem violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR Rider was a stone cold thug.  I've seen him turn around knock people out in the gym on several occasions. He loved to fight.
Click to expand...


Yea, I bet you did lines with him, too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball players are bigger than they look. Amare stoudemire went on Kelly & michael and made michael strahan look like a little kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt realize how big Shaq was until I saw him standing next to Antonio Davis. He made Tone look like a high schooler and thats a big dude.
Click to expand...


Shaq makes everyone look small. Dude is a freak of nature. If he had practiced, he would have been the most dominant ever instead of just saying it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember James toney the pro boxer? Before he went up to heavyweight I would have kicked his ass in a fight. I was a college wrestler and pretty tough. I valet parked his car and I would have destroyed him in a fight. Not a boxing match. When I told my dad when we were watching him fight Roy Jones Jr. My dad laughed. It bothered me but on TV he looks like a beast in person he's a skinny black with boxing skills. Boxers can't fight. Mma I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> its the other way with Kidd. He looks a lot smaller on TV than he does in person. Same thing with Antonio Davis if you remember him. Both of them were no joke in a fight. Yes depending on the circumstances anyone can be beat. I just dont believe for an instance Gat would even consider tangling with Kidd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt either. I'd just talk shit behind his back. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are some other tough guys in the NBA? Malone barkley. I wonder if Dwight howard is tough. I bet not. Was Ron arrest tough or just crazy?
> 
> Lebron would be but he doesnt seem violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR Rider was a stone cold thug.  I've seen him turn around knock people out in the gym on several occasions. He loved to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I bet you did lines with him, too.
Click to expand...

No I dont do drugs and I didnt really like the vibe I got from him. The people he ran with were gangstas. I was able to stay away from that stuff.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
Click to expand...


If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball players are bigger than they look. Amare stoudemire went on Kelly & michael and made michael strahan look like a little kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt realize how big Shaq was until I saw him standing next to Antonio Davis. He made Tone look like a high schooler and thats a big dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaq makes everyone look small. Dude is a freak of nature. If he had practiced, he would have been the most dominant ever instead of just saying it.
Click to expand...

Uuh he was the most dominant. Dudes developed flu like symptoms when they saw him on the schedule. Remember when opposing centers would catch Shaqitis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.



*This. *

This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
Click to expand...

So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
Click to expand...

Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
Click to expand...


Yea, the 6'4" guy happens to appear to be seven inches smaller than the 6'8" guy.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball players are bigger than they look. Amare stoudemire went on Kelly & michael and made michael strahan look like a little kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt realize how big Shaq was until I saw him standing next to Antonio Davis. He made Tone look like a high schooler and thats a big dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaq makes everyone look small. Dude is a freak of nature. If he had practiced, he would have been the most dominant ever instead of just saying it.
Click to expand...

He settled. But he won a ring without Kobe and I bet that was his favorite one. And Kobe probably liked those gasol rings better too.

But shaq won enough. 

Hard to be a motivated millionaire. 

I burned out on wrestling after 1 year in college.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the 6'4" guy happens to appear to be seven inches smaller than the 6'8" guy.
Click to expand...

You have bad eyes and no link to support your claim.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason Kidd wasn't throwing down a lot of dunks in his career; cos he was never sniffing 6'4". And ass-but doesn't personally know him. Just stop with your tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
Click to expand...


It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
Click to expand...

How big was his cock ladies? Geez! We'll argue anything huh? And call each other names over Jason Kidd height. Wow. Love usmb.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the 6'4" guy happens to appear to be seven inches smaller than the 6'8" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have bad eyes and no link to support your claim.
Click to expand...


Break out your ruler and put it to scale. Links? I know what's what. I'm not your paralegal. It's not my job to spell shit out for you.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"
Click to expand...

I'm 5'7 and could grab the rim in highschool. My idol was spud Webb. And I went to college with earl boykin. 5'6 and could dunk.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was a reason. He didnt have hops and was a pass first point guard in the NBA. He had plenty of dunks in high school but you wouldnt know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"
Click to expand...

Further proof you dont know anything about basketball. Jumping isnt the real issue. its timing. Thats why you can be '6"11, athletic  and not be able to dunk.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the 6'4" guy happens to appear to be seven inches smaller than the 6'8" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have bad eyes and no link to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break out your ruler and put it to scale. Links? I know what's what. I'm not your paralegal. It's not my job to spell shit out for you.
Click to expand...

Why dont you pull out a link that supports your claim? I think that would be a lot easier.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big was his cock ladies? Geez! We'll argue anything huh? And call each other names over Jason Kidd height. Wow. Love usmb.
Click to expand...

Hold on let me ask my wife. She was best friends with his girl friend in high school.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pass first has nothing to do with it. When you're 6'4" the dunks come easy. When you're 6 1 1/4" without great hops in the first place; not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'7 and could grab the rim in highschool. My idol was spud Webb. And I went to college with earl boykin. 5'6 and could dunk.
Click to expand...


This whole thing got me to thinking back to when I could dunk. It was an exhilarating feeling; at least when you're doing it fast and free. I mean, I'll dunk on a dunk court now and it's not at all the same. That's what it's like for Kobe and Pierce, etc when they get older. The thrill is gone b/c the dunks are slower and less forceful.


----------



## Asclepias

Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the 6'4" guy happens to appear to be seven inches smaller than the 6'8" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have bad eyes and no link to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break out your ruler and put it to scale. Links? I know what's what. I'm not your paralegal. It's not my job to spell shit out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you pull out a link that supports your claim? I think that would be a lot easier.
Click to expand...


I couldn't tell you if such links exist. They often don't or would otherwise be very difficult to find. Look, it's common for teams to embellish heights. This is no secret, dude. At one point, ESPN did a piece on this and showed how about 80 percent plus of players were 1-2 inches smaller than advertised.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have never played basketball in your life. Just because you are '6'4 doesnt mean you can dunk. I know a guy that was '611' and couldnt dunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'7 and could grab the rim in highschool. My idol was spud Webb. And I went to college with earl boykin. 5'6 and could dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole thing got me to thinking back to when I could dunk. It was an exhilarating feeling; at least when you're doing it fast and free. I mean, I'll dunk on a dunk court now and it's not at all the same. That's what it's like for Kobe and Pierce, etc when they get older. The thrill is gone b/c the dunks are slower and less forceful.
Click to expand...

You could never dunk. You already proved that you have never played basketball before. Jumping off a trampoline doesnt count.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.



 You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the 6'4" guy happens to appear to be seven inches smaller than the 6'8" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have bad eyes and no link to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break out your ruler and put it to scale. Links? I know what's what. I'm not your paralegal. It's not my job to spell shit out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you pull out a link that supports your claim? I think that would be a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell you if such links exist. They often don't or would otherwise be very difficult to find. Look, it's common for teams to embellish heights. This is no secret, dude. At one point, ESPN did a piece on this and showed how about 80 percent plus of players were 1-2 inches smaller than advertised.
Click to expand...

No link then you have no credibility. I am well aware of the tendency to inflate height. They had me listed at '6"3 in high school and I was barely '6"1 at the time.  However that doesnt help your claim. Not at all.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".
Click to expand...


Sure Gat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> You could never dunk. You already proved that you have never played basketball before. Jumping off a trampoline doesnt count.



I know I've called you out for your nonsense at every turn; but you're just making yourself look bitter.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could never dunk. You already proved that you have never played basketball before. Jumping off a trampoline doesnt count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've called you out for your nonsense at every turn; but you're just making yourself look bitter.
Click to expand...

You've only made yourself look foolish Gat. You should stop before I get the hiccups laughing at you.


----------



## Asclepias

Payton and JKidd. Still waiting for some sort of evidence besides your opinion Gat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Gat.
Click to expand...


It's the simple truth of the matter; and one reason why he's dribbling all over; cos he's small and fast and with that low center of gravity can knife to where he wants to get. You probably think Chris Paul is really 6'1" or 6'2" or whatever height they made up for him.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Gat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the simple truth of the matter; and one reason why he's dribbling all over; cos he's small and fast and with that low center of gravity can knife to where he wants to get. You probably think Chris Paul is really 6'1" or 6'2" or whatever height they made up for him.
Click to expand...

No CP3 is about 6 ft tall. I have met him before. I know a lot of NBA players.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Payton and JKidd. Still waiting for some sort of evidence besides your opinion Gat.



Payton probably comes in at 6'2" give or take. He's not sniffing the 6'4" that he's listed at. And posting cut off pics means not much. Players posture can have a big impact.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payton and JKidd. Still waiting for some sort of evidence besides your opinion Gat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payton probably comes in at 6'2" give or take. He's not sniffing the 6'4" that he's listed at. And posting cut off pics means not much. Players posture can have a big impact.
Click to expand...

Paytons is '6"4 I know him too. I specifically picked that picture because they have the exact same posture. So far you neglected to provide anything at all to support your claim. What gives Gat?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Gat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the simple truth of the matter; and one reason why he's dribbling all over; cos he's small and fast and with that low center of gravity can knife to where he wants to get. You probably think Chris Paul is really 6'1" or 6'2" or whatever height they made up for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No CP3 is about 6 ft tall. I have met him before. I know a lot of NBA players.
Click to expand...


You know nobody. Stop pretending. And CP comes in at about 5'9 to 5'10. I think Wake Forest even listed him at 5'8 or 5'9 at one point.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Parker who is '6"3 standing next to JKidd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Gat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the simple truth of the matter; and one reason why he's dribbling all over; cos he's small and fast and with that low center of gravity can knife to where he wants to get. You probably think Chris Paul is really 6'1" or 6'2" or whatever height they made up for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No CP3 is about 6 ft tall. I have met him before. I know a lot of NBA players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nobody. Stop pretending. And CP comes in at about 5'9 to 5'10. I think Wake Forest even listed him at 5'8 or 5'9 at one point.
Click to expand...

It'll be ok Gat. 

I didnt pull out a measuring tape or ask CP3 his height. All I know was I was noticeably taller than him. If you cant supply any proof other than your word then the issue is dead to me. Let me know if you ever find something.


----------



## Asclepias

I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have demonstrated my point more perfectly. Everyone and their dog in Spurs land knows that Parker isn't even 6'1".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Gat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the simple truth of the matter; and one reason why he's dribbling all over; cos he's small and fast and with that low center of gravity can knife to where he wants to get. You probably think Chris Paul is really 6'1" or 6'2" or whatever height they made up for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No CP3 is about 6 ft tall. I have met him before. I know a lot of NBA players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nobody. Stop pretending. And CP comes in at about 5'9 to 5'10. I think Wake Forest even listed him at 5'8 or 5'9 at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be ok Gat.
> 
> I didnt pull out a measuring tape or ask CP3 his height. All I know was I was noticeably taller than him. If you cant supply any proof other than your word then the issue is dead to me. Let me know if you ever find something.
Click to expand...


I was at a Dodgers game that CP threw out opening pitch. It was pretty obvious that he was not sniffing 6'. During this last season or the one before, CP found a fountain of youth and was springing for dunks even over people for about a week or two. His teammates went crazy each time (way crazier than they ever got for a Blake or Jordan lob city dunk); cos they know CP ain't that tall and if he's getting up there, then he's bringing it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're 6'4" (and under 30) and can't dunk it's because you're fat or don't have an ounce of athleticism.
> 
> 
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'7 and could grab the rim in highschool. My idol was spud Webb. And I went to college with earl boykin. 5'6 and could dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole thing got me to thinking back to when I could dunk. It was an exhilarating feeling; at least when you're doing it fast and free. I mean, I'll dunk on a dunk court now and it's not at all the same. That's what it's like for Kobe and Pierce, etc when they get older. The thrill is gone b/c the dunks are slower and less forceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could never dunk. You already proved that you have never played basketball before. Jumping off a trampoline doesnt count.
Click to expand...

So when's the fist games start?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6


And Jason Kidd was amazing. He won with dirk right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6



Shaw is probably about 6'5". But in that pic, Shaw is bending at the knees and leaning down. I don't think you get the limitations of some of these pics you post.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> And Jason Kidd was amazing. He won with dirk right?



I always love Jason Kidd's game if not the person.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big was his cock ladies? Geez! We'll argue anything huh? And call each other names over Jason Kidd height. Wow. Love usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on let me ask my wife. She was best friends with his girl friend in high school.
Click to expand...

It says 6'4"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias It's no surprise that you're so in disbelief about the real heights of players. Fanboys don't typically question these matters, and they find it hard to suspend their disbelief when reality comes along.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jason Kidd was amazing. He won with dirk right?
Click to expand...

Yeah and led the Nets to the Finals and lost.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaw is probably about 6'5". But in that pic, Shaw is bending at the knees and leaning down. I don't think you get the limitations of some of these pics you post.
Click to expand...

Yeah he is bending more than Kidd thats why they look about the same size. I forgot your eyes are going so you cant acurately judge height.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then you are in agreement being '6'4 has nothing to do with being able to dunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with it. Only the hops impaired aren't dunking at 6'4"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'7 and could grab the rim in highschool. My idol was spud Webb. And I went to college with earl boykin. 5'6 and could dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole thing got me to thinking back to when I could dunk. It was an exhilarating feeling; at least when you're doing it fast and free. I mean, I'll dunk on a dunk court now and it's not at all the same. That's what it's like for Kobe and Pierce, etc when they get older. The thrill is gone b/c the dunks are slower and less forceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could never dunk. You already proved that you have never played basketball before. Jumping off a trampoline doesnt count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when's the fist games start?
Click to expand...

Tomorrow at 6pm.


----------



## Asclepias

PST


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaw is probably about 6'5". But in that pic, Shaw is bending at the knees and leaning down. I don't think you get the limitations of some of these pics you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he is bending more than Kidd thats why they look about the same size. I forgot your eyes are going so you cant acurately judge height.
Click to expand...


Worthy of repeating apparently:

I don't think you get the limitations of some of these pics you post.

Who's go the major knee bend in that pic? Who looks like they're in a semi-sit position (as if leaning on a stool)?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt resist. One last pic for you Gat. B Shaw and Kidd. B is '6"5 - '6"6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaw is probably about 6'5". But in that pic, Shaw is bending at the knees and leaning down. I don't think you get the limitations of some of these pics you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he is bending more than Kidd thats why they look about the same size. I forgot your eyes are going so you cant acurately judge height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worthy of repeating apparently:
> 
> I don't think you get the limitations of some of these pics you post.
> 
> Who's go the major knee bend in that pic? Who looks like they're in a semi-sit position (as if leaning on a stool)?
Click to expand...

Youre playing checkers and I'm playing chess. Give it a rest since you dont have a single link to support your claim.


----------



## Asclepias

MJ 6'6" Payton 6'4"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> MJ 6'6" Payton 6'4"



Minus about an inch and a half on each player, dude. I get that this is hard on you, fanboy.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big was his cock ladies? Geez! We'll argue anything huh? And call each other names over Jason Kidd height. Wow. Love usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on let me ask my wife. She was best friends with his girl friend in high school.
Click to expand...


Did he beat the shit out of her?


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jackson's (right) true height was 6'4." Kidd comes in at about 6'1" (6'2" it could be argued) Stop telling your tall tales, Ascelpias. You don't know Jason Kidd. We all know your full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This. *
> 
> This was check mate. Any further talk is postgame chatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate is in chess. Thats a picture with 3 guys '6"4, '6"6, and '6"8 like I told you before. If you want to claim checkmate link to anything on the internet that supports your claim. Your opinion holds not an ounce of credibility with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big was his cock ladies? Geez! We'll argue anything huh? And call each other names over Jason Kidd height. Wow. Love usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on let me ask my wife. She was best friends with his girl friend in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he beat the shit out of her?
Click to expand...

Yep. She made a million excuses for him then he got some other girl pregnant and she finally wised up.


----------



## Papageorgio

I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.


Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.


----------



## Asclepias

Hook Mitchell from Oakland CA. Baddest mofo to ever not play in the NBA. He and JR Rider were tight for awhile


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.



Then again, Mike Tyson beat women...and he was pretty tough...

My point was that I'd be plenty motivated in a fight against a woman beater. Maybe, I was saying I'd kick his ass for effect first and foremost; but in no way is Kidd the tough guy that Asc is selling. Kidd is just a middle aged dude at this point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
Click to expand...


The tales you like to tell...


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tales you like to tell...
Click to expand...

Youre just mad I found a photo of Jason and Gary standing together and they are the same size like I told you. 6'4" That guy in between them is Jaime. He is 6'5". We went to Jr high together.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Mike Tyson beat women...and he was pretty tough...
> 
> My point was that I'd be plenty motivated in a fight against a woman beater. Maybe, I was saying I'd kick his ass for effect first and foremost; but in no way is Kidd the tough guy that Asc is selling. Kidd is just a middle aged dude at this point.
Click to expand...

Kidd would knock your silly ass out with one punch. Stop kidding yourself Gat!  (no pun intended)

Jason in high school (at the Coliseum in Oakland it looks like) dunking.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Kidd would knock your silly ass out with one punch. Stop kidding yourself Gat!  (no pun intended)



You and Kidd should get a room.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tales you like to tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad I found a photo of Jason and Gary standing together and they are the same size like I told you. 6'4" That guy in between them is Jaime. He is 6'5". We went to Jr high together.
Click to expand...


Checkmate (That went down).


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tales you like to tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad I found a photo of Jason and Gary standing together and they are the same size like I told you. 6'4" That guy in between them is Jaime. He is 6'5". We went to Jr high together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Checkmate (That went down).
Click to expand...

Checkmate means you won. What did you win?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tales you like to tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad I found a photo of Jason and Gary standing together and they are the same size like I told you. 6'4" That guy in between them is Jaime. He is 6'5". We went to Jr high together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Checkmate (That went down).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate means you won. What did you win?
Click to expand...


You playin' the game, and you askin' me? Get out of here with that nonsense, fool.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tales you like to tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad I found a photo of Jason and Gary standing together and they are the same size like I told you. 6'4" That guy in between them is Jaime. He is 6'5". We went to Jr high together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Checkmate (That went down).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checkmate means you won. What did you win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You playin' the game, and you askin' me? Get out of here with that nonsense, fool.
Click to expand...

I had already won the game. You sounded like you were starting another. Did I miss something or were you just being silly again?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I love driving hard and going up to shoot but last second dumping it off to someone wide open because 2 guys collapse on me. Secret is? Just let me shoot. I'll probably miss. Argh! I appreciate their skills. Except Dwight Howard. He sucks. Should be ashamed of himself can't shoot a fucking free throw. I never got him or shaq or Ben wallace. Practice every day retards!
> 
> But I was wrong about cabs and I said warriors were going to fold after game 1 and I thought clippers would advance.


Lebron is a pretty good passer and so was Bird.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Jerry West, John Havlicek, Pete Maravich, Rick Barry, Dave Cowens, George Mikan, Bob Cousy.


That's close to mine.  But I'd have Walton in there over Mikan.

Doesn't anyone remember Don Ford?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Can't believe Ewing never won a ring.


John Starks can give you the answer to that.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I miss the great D. Bad boys spurs bulls. They rarely scored over 100. Today teams score over 100 too much. No great D's. Miami wasn't great at D. Was Kobe's Lakers or Dirk's mavs good defensive teams?
> 
> Are the Warriors or clippers or atlant or cavs great defensive teams? Remember how "dirty" the bad boys were? Loved it.
> 
> Remember someone always fouled out of a game or at least came close? I dont see that anymore.


I was watching sports news one night and the sportscaster was doing the college scores.  He starts off by saying,
_"How would you like to be a college coach, come home to your wife and say,_ _*"Honey, we scored a 128 points tonight, but lost by 50!"*"_​
Jerry Tarkanian's Runnin' Rebels set the NCAA record that night by scoring 178 points.


----------



## Billo_Really

*We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> *We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*



BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> *We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*


I heard Detroit gets a top 5? What team are you?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
Click to expand...

I'd be concerned giving Kobe a 2nd rounder. Who's a dominant center or power forward coming out. 

I hope the pistons pick the biggest center. We've never had a Patrick Ewing, Alonzo mourning, Dwight howard, shaq, Kareem, Duncan, 

I'm sick I just heard Dwight's team is winning.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be concerned giving Kobe a 2nd rounder. Who's a dominant center or power forward coming out.
> 
> I hope the pistons pick the biggest center. We've never had a Patrick Ewing, Alonzo mourning, Dwight howard, shaq, Kareem, Duncan,
> 
> I'm sick I just heard Dwight's team is winning.
Click to expand...


You had Bob Lanier, he was a solid center. He made a few all star teams. 

Kobe is done, he is to old and his body is all used up.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side with Gats on this one, the bitch beat women, he can't be a very tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Siding wont change the fact I've seen him wreck plenty of guys that could fight.. I found this old photo of a pro-am team I was supposed to play on when he had just graduated from high school (somehow). This pic brings back some good memories.
Click to expand...

He looks like someone who could fight.

I saw Payton in a bar in L.A. he didn't look tough but everyone of these guys could be mma tough for all I know. They are certainly high flying athletic men. Professionals who make millions.

Who's shaw?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be concerned giving Kobe a 2nd rounder. Who's a dominant center or power forward coming out.
> 
> I hope the pistons pick the biggest center. We've never had a Patrick Ewing, Alonzo mourning, Dwight howard, shaq, Kareem, Duncan,
> 
> I'm sick I just heard Dwight's team is winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had Bob Lanier, he was a solid center. He made a few all star teams.
> 
> Kobe is done, he is to old and his body is all used up.
Click to expand...

I only remember bad boys to today. Best we had was Ben wallace and bill lambeer.

Each time the pistons won it was multiple guys.

In fact we were talking about white guys. We had a back up center in 04 who was 7 foot and good. He left us for more money. Can't remember his name. I'll be back.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We get the 2nd pick in the draft, bitches!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be concerned giving Kobe a 2nd rounder. Who's a dominant center or power forward coming out.
> 
> I hope the pistons pick the biggest center. We've never had a Patrick Ewing, Alonzo mourning, Dwight howard, shaq, Kareem, Duncan,
> 
> I'm sick I just heard Dwight's team is winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had Bob Lanier, he was a solid center. He made a few all star teams.
> 
> Kobe is done, he is to old and his body is all used up.
Click to expand...

I just looked it up. Ben wallace was the shortest guy of Corliss williamson, sheed wallace, zeljko rebraca, elden Campbell and mehmet our. All those big bodies playing hack a shaq. And Chauncey billups and teyshon prince shutting Kobe and Reggie miller down.


----------



## sealybobo

Mehmet our was a bad white baller.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Mehmet our was a bad white baller.


He had almost 10 good years. He can be proud. He's turkish by the way. It was hard for me a greek to root for him. Lol.

I'm having a conversation by myself.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.


We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.

Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> He had almost 10 good years. He can be proud. He's turkish by the way. It was hard for me a greek to root for him. Lol.
> 
> I'm having a conversation by myself.


Do you know the greek army motto?

_*"Never leave your buddy's behind!"*_​


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I just looked it up. Ben wallace was the shortest guy of Corliss williamson, sheed wallace, zeljko rebraca, elden Campbell and mehmet our. All those big bodies playing hack a shaq. And Chauncey billups and teyshon prince shutting Kobe and Reggie miller down.


The Lakers would've won 4 in a row, if it wasn't for the Pistons.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> He looks like someone who could fight.


The NBA's all time bad boy's were:
Wilt
Moses Malone
Lonnie Shelton
Kermit Washington
Al Attles
Maurice Lucas
Shaq
Artis Gilmore
Truck Robinson​These are the guys you just did not want to fight.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like someone who could fight.
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA's all time bad boy's were:
> Wilt
> Moses Malone
> Lonnie Shelton
> Kermit Washington
> Al Attles
> Maurice Lucas
> Shaq
> Artis Gilmore
> Truck Robinson​These are the guys you just did not want to fight.
Click to expand...


What about Bob Love and Chet Walker. Those two Bulls were nothing to mess with.


----------



## Rocko

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like someone who could fight.
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA's all time bad boy's were:
> Wilt
> Moses Malone
> Lonnie Shelton
> Kermit Washington
> Al Attles
> Maurice Lucas
> Shaq
> Artis Gilmore
> Truck Robinson​These are the guys you just did not want to fight.
Click to expand...


Two words: Willis Reed
Two more words: Jerry Stackhouse

Btw Fuck the Lakers for doing well in the draft lottery.  I hope Okafor is a bust.


----------



## kiwiman127

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
Click to expand...


Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.


----------



## Papageorgio

kiwiman127 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
Click to expand...


How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?


----------



## kiwiman127

Papageorgio said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
Click to expand...


Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.


----------



## Papageorgio

kiwiman127 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
Click to expand...


On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.

Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.


----------



## kiwiman127

Papageorgio said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFD, the Lakers are losers, the Buss kiddies have busted the Leakers.
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
Click to expand...

0+

Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.


----------



## Papageorgio

kiwiman127 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
Click to expand...


And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.


----------



## kiwiman127

Papageorgio said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not.
Garnett did not want to get traded in 2007, he wanted to stay.  Kevin Love on the other hand was mishandled.  He would have stuck around if the Wolves had given him a five year max contract, Minnesota chose to offer him four years. And that all happened while David Kahn was GM.  The world knows that David Kahn was probably one of the worse GM's in the history of the NBA.
Stephon Marbury left Minny because he wanted to be the number one stud, with KG there, Marbury was never be "the
Now why don't you name me all these guys who bailed out of Minny?  Also, isn't true that even the major markets have had stars leave, such as LA?  So, exactly what are you implying?
Also, where exactly is your city.
I think we could have an interesting discussion, even with your negative attitude.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like someone who could fight.
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA's all time bad boy's were:
> Wilt
> Moses Malone
> Lonnie Shelton
> Kermit Washington
> Al Attles
> Maurice Lucas
> Shaq
> Artis Gilmore
> Truck Robinson​These are the guys you just did not want to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two words: Willis Reed
> Two more words: Jerry Stackhouse
> 
> Btw Fuck the Lakers for doing well in the draft lottery.  I hope Okafor is a bust.
Click to expand...

What about jerry? I hoped him and grant hill could be like mj and pippen but it didn't work. But jerry could ball.

He's the perfect example of how if you dont win a championship for us in Detroit I hardly remember you. 

Did stack house win in Dallas with dirk?


----------



## sealybobo

kiwiman127 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got the No.2 pick, a big player coming back which will be his rookie season, a rookie this past year who made the "all rookie 1st team" and lots and lots of cap space.
> 
> Jimmy can't possibly blow this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
Click to expand...


I remember the year the pistons broke up some girl said "oh well next year will be a rebuilding year. That was around 2007. Lol

But I believe the pistons are close. Missing a couple pieces.


----------



## sealybobo

kiwiman127 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> Garnett did not want to get traded in 2007, he wanted to stay.  Kevin Love on the other hand was mishandled.  He would have stuck around if the Wolves had given him a five year max contract, Minnesota chose to offer him four years. And that all happened while David Kahn was GM.  The world knows that David Kahn was probably one of the worse GM's in the history of the NBA.
> Stephon Marbury left Minny because he wanted to be the number one stud, with KG there, Marbury was never be "the
> Now why don't you name me all these guys who bailed out of Minny?  Also, isn't true that even the major markets have had stars leave, such as LA?  So, exactly what are you implying?
> Also, where exactly is your city.
> I think we could have an interesting discussion, even with your negative attitude.
Click to expand...

He loves to argue and bust balls and talk smack. Just give it back. I think he's a bucks fan.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


Ha! Clippers got you back huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Clippers got you back huh?
Click to expand...


Spurs blew it. I otherwise knew the Clips were pretenders.

Though, if the Spurs were to lose, this might have been the best for them; to go out early. After three deep runs in a row and injuries, I think they could use the extra time off.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Clippers got you back huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs blew it. I otherwise knew the Clips were pretenders.
> 
> Though, if the Spurs were to lose, this might have been the best for them; to go out early. After three deep runs in a row and injuries, I think they could use the extra time off.
Click to expand...

You think Tim has one more in him? I thought they were done 4 years ago so I won't count them out. The spurs are proof it is very difficult to win back to back.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> You think Tim has one more in him?


I don't give a shit.  He's not the greatest Spur of all time. 

That title, goes to the...

*ICE MAN!*​


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> Two words: Willis Reed
> Two more words: Jerry Stackhouse
> 
> Btw Fuck the Lakers for doing well in the draft lottery.  I hope Okafor is a bust.


Fuck Willis Reed.  Oooh, my hip hurts.  My hip hurts.  Fuck him!

Stackhouse was a pothead.

Okafor, is a stretch 4.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> What about jerry? I hoped him and grant hill could be like mj and pippen but it didn't work. But jerry could ball.
> 
> He's the perfect example of how if you dont win a championship for us in Detroit I hardly remember you.
> 
> Did stack house win in Dallas with dirk?


Dallas only won once. 

They couldn't do it with Adrian Dantley and they couldn't do it with Mark Aguire.


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> Yep, the Lakers did well in the lottery.
> My Wolves also were winners and will continue to have the best young core in the NBA with Wiggens, LaVine, Mohammad, Dieng, Rubio and Okafor or Towns as the core. Now, if only we can stay healthy.


You gotta give it to them, they do ball on defense.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> What about Bob Love and Chet Walker. Those two Bulls were nothing to mess with.


Are you afraid of a guy named Butterbean?

Chet the Jet didn't have to fight, he was just cool.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Tim has one more in him?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.  He's not the greatest Spur of all time.
> 
> That title, goes to the...
> 
> *ICE MAN!*​
Click to expand...

Shooting guard vs. Power forward. And I'd have to put Tim above him. Even though me and the iceman were born in the same town Detroit, and he went to my alma mater eastern michigan university.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about jerry? I hoped him and grant hill could be like mj and pippen but it didn't work. But jerry could ball.
> 
> He's the perfect example of how if you dont win a championship for us in Detroit I hardly remember you.
> 
> Did stack house win in Dallas with dirk?
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas only won once.
> 
> They couldn't do it with Adrian Dantley and they couldn't do it with Mark Aguire.
Click to expand...

They were pistons before that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Curry is not white at all.



Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Bob Love and Chet Walker. Those two Bulls were nothing to mess with.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid of a guy named Butterbean?
> 
> Chet the Jet didn't have to fight, he was just cool.
Click to expand...


What about the Big E or Spencer Haywood?  

Maurice was one tough ball player, his standing up to the Sixers in game 2 was the turn around series in 77.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio

kiwiman127 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that out of Minnesota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> Garnett did not want to get traded in 2007, he wanted to stay.  Kevin Love on the other hand was mishandled.  He would have stuck around if the Wolves had given him a five year max contract, Minnesota chose to offer him four years. And that all happened while David Kahn was GM.  The world knows that David Kahn was probably one of the worse GM's in the history of the NBA.
> Stephon Marbury left Minny because he wanted to be the number one stud, with KG there, Marbury was never be "the
> Now why don't you name me all these guys who bailed out of Minny?  Also, isn't true that even the major markets have had stars leave, such as LA?  So, exactly what are you implying?
> Also, where exactly is your city.
> I think we could have an interesting discussion, even with your negative attitude.
Click to expand...


Not negative, just stating reality. 

The Lakers lost Howard. That was it. Go back and see which player voluntarily left the Lakers 

Not sure what difference it makes who my team is, it doesn't change the fact Minnesota will not keep their players, small cities lose stars all the time. San Antonio is the only consistent small town winner. Watch OKC, they will lose either Durant or Westbrook. Portland is ready to lose Aldridge. When was the last time Minnesota nabbed a top tier free agent? If you are a star do you want to go to Minnesota and enjoy the -20 winters or New York, Boston, Los Angeles, Miami where brand exposure is greater. 

Look at the finals this year, it is an anomaly of sorts. Cleveland hasn't been this far since LeBron the home town hero, who left has comeback 2009. Atlanta's first conference finals since 1970 years The Rockets haven't been this far since 1997. Warriors last saw the conference finals in 1976.

Small market teams have a tough time in the NBA, not negative, just reality.


----------



## kiwiman127

Papageorgio said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not very often over the last 10 years..  You should keep up with sports a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> Garnett did not want to get traded in 2007, he wanted to stay.  Kevin Love on the other hand was mishandled.  He would have stuck around if the Wolves had given him a five year max contract, Minnesota chose to offer him four years. And that all happened while David Kahn was GM.  The world knows that David Kahn was probably one of the worse GM's in the history of the NBA.
> Stephon Marbury left Minny because he wanted to be the number one stud, with KG there, Marbury was never be "the
> Now why don't you name me all these guys who bailed out of Minny?  Also, isn't true that even the major markets have had stars leave, such as LA?  So, exactly what are you implying?
> Also, where exactly is your city.
> I think we could have an interesting discussion, even with your negative attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not negative, just stating reality.
> 
> The Lakers lost Howard. That was it. Go back and see which player voluntarily left the Lakers
> 
> Not sure what difference it makes who my team is, it doesn't change the fact Minnesota will not keep their players, small cities lose stars all the time. San Antonio is the only consistent small town winner. Watch OKC, they will lose either Durant or Westbrook. Portland is ready to lose Aldridge. When was the last time Minnesota nabbed a top tier free agent? If you are a star do you want to go to Minnesota and enjoy the -20 winters or New York, Boston, Los Angeles, Miami where brand exposure is greater.
> 
> Look at the finals this year, it is an anomaly of sorts. Cleveland hasn't been this far since LeBron the home town hero, who left has comeback 2009. Atlanta's first conference finals since 1970 years The Rockets haven't been this far since 1997. Warriors last saw the conference finals in 1976.
> 
> Small market teams have a tough time in the NBA, not negative, just reality.
Click to expand...


Oh, I understand the major market versus the small market and also the weather thing that some folks like to expound.  And there is some truism to that.
I was born in New Zealand, came to the US when I was six, lived a few years in Southern Cal but basically grew up in The Bay Area and I also lived in Seattle.  I transferred to the University of Minnesota after a couple of years at San Jose State.
I then moved back to the West Coast.  And how I ended back in Minny was just pure luck.  Now I really love living here. The Twin Cites have been called the best in America and attractive for young adults. The main reason is the quality of life. It's not a cow town, it's very cosmopolitan and vibrant, especially for young professionals. By the way, Twin Cities are not a small market, Minneapolis is a mid-market.  We do after all have professional baseball, football, hockey and basketball here, plus a Big Ten college venue. 
The weather can be an issue but a person adjusts. 
Here's a link to one of the many very positive articles about Minneapolis.
The Miracle of Minneapolis - The Atlantic
The culture of the Timberwolves has changed since Flip Saunders return and even more so since KG's return.  KG isn't the player he used to be by any stretch of the imagination, but he's a terrific mentor and teacher.  It's a fact that both Wiggens and LaVine contribute their late season improvement to KG. 
David Kahn basically destroyed the Wolves future by his lack of knowledge about he game of basketball, plus his abrasive approach with dealing with players.
Regarding large markets/vs smaller markets, has that hurt San Antonio or Memphis? Has the weather hurt Toronto, Detroit or Chicago?  And then Cleveland isn't the greatest city in the world by any stretch.
Endorsement money, the Twin Cites are home to several high profile Fortune 500 companies.  Secondly, if a player's skill's lift them to superstar status, the player could live in Siberia and still get major endorsements.
True, Minneapolis isn't New York or LA but as we have seen, both cities aren't attracting the big name stars they used to because their organizations are screwed up.  Players want to play for good organizations. San Antonio and Memphis are great examples of that. And many players don't want to but up with the pressures ,of the biggest stages in the NBA.
So, I see where you are coming from but I see parts of your argument partial correct but not absolutely true.
OH and you forget Pau Gasol leaving LA for Chicago.


----------



## Papageorgio

Enjoy Minneapolis, let me know when you sign a top free agent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> What about the Big E or Spencer Haywood?
> 
> Maurice was one tough ball player, his standing up to the Sixers in game 2 was the turn around series in 77.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be more afraid of Unseld, than Elvin.

I'm still pissed off at Haywood for beating the Lakers  with only one second left on the clock.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> They were pistons before that.


Aguire was unstoppable at DePaul.

And Adrian played for my boys in South Bend.


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked.


Are you talking about Kevin Love or Stan Love?


----------



## sealybobo

So it looks like its going to be cleveland vs golden state. Who know how golden state is going to do against lebron and crew. I hope and think golden state will dominate but I could see the games being close and lebron taking over. 

I could also see curry being the MVP of the finals.

What I can't see is Atlanta or rockets in the finals, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## sealybobo

Warriors won again. Very close game. Sorry Dwight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias 

ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.

Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## Treeshepherd

kiwiman127 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the sports boards the Wolves fans claim this almost every year. Hell one year after the Blazers drafted LA a Wolves fan went on and on how great the Wolves were going to be. They thought Love was the difference maker.
> 
> Let me know when you get another .500 season sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> Garnett did not want to get traded in 2007, he wanted to stay.  Kevin Love on the other hand was mishandled.  He would have stuck around if the Wolves had given him a five year max contract, Minnesota chose to offer him four years. And that all happened while David Kahn was GM.  The world knows that David Kahn was probably one of the worse GM's in the history of the NBA.
> Stephon Marbury left Minny because he wanted to be the number one stud, with KG there, Marbury was never be "the
> Now why don't you name me all these guys who bailed out of Minny?  Also, isn't true that even the major markets have had stars leave, such as LA?  So, exactly what are you implying?
> Also, where exactly is your city.
> I think we could have an interesting discussion, even with your negative attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not negative, just stating reality.
> 
> The Lakers lost Howard. That was it. Go back and see which player voluntarily left the Lakers
> 
> Not sure what difference it makes who my team is, it doesn't change the fact Minnesota will not keep their players, small cities lose stars all the time. San Antonio is the only consistent small town winner. Watch OKC, they will lose either Durant or Westbrook. Portland is ready to lose Aldridge. When was the last time Minnesota nabbed a top tier free agent? If you are a star do you want to go to Minnesota and enjoy the -20 winters or New York, Boston, Los Angeles, Miami where brand exposure is greater.
> 
> Look at the finals this year, it is an anomaly of sorts. Cleveland hasn't been this far since LeBron the home town hero, who left has comeback 2009. Atlanta's first conference finals since 1970 years The Rockets haven't been this far since 1997. Warriors last saw the conference finals in 1976.
> 
> Small market teams have a tough time in the NBA, not negative, just reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand the major market versus the small market and also the weather thing that some folks like to expound.  And there is some truism to that.
> I was born in New Zealand, came to the US when I was six, lived a few years in Southern Cal but basically grew up in The Bay Area and I also lived in Seattle.  I transferred to the University of Minnesota after a couple of years at San Jose State.
> I then moved back to the West Coast.  And how I ended back in Minny was just pure luck.  Now I really love living here. The Twin Cites have been called the best in America and attractive for young adults. The main reason is the quality of life. It's not a cow town, it's very cosmopolitan and vibrant, especially for young professionals. By the way, Twin Cities are not a small market, Minneapolis is a mid-market.  We do after all have professional baseball, football, hockey and basketball here, plus a Big Ten college venue.
> The weather can be an issue but a person adjusts.
> Here's a link to one of the many very positive articles about Minneapolis.
> The Miracle of Minneapolis - The Atlantic
> The culture of the Timberwolves has changed since Flip Saunders return and even more so since KG's return.  KG isn't the player he used to be by any stretch of the imagination, but he's a terrific mentor and teacher.  It's a fact that both Wiggens and LaVine contribute their late season improvement to KG.
> David Kahn basically destroyed the Wolves future by his lack of knowledge about he game of basketball, plus his abrasive approach with dealing with players.
> Regarding large markets/vs smaller markets, has that hurt San Antonio or Memphis? Has the weather hurt Toronto, Detroit or Chicago?  And then Cleveland isn't the greatest city in the world by any stretch.
> Endorsement money, the Twin Cites are home to several high profile Fortune 500 companies.  Secondly, if a player's skill's lift them to superstar status, the player could live in Siberia and still get major endorsements.
> True, Minneapolis isn't New York or LA but as we have seen, both cities aren't attracting the big name stars they used to because their organizations are screwed up.  Players want to play for good organizations. San Antonio and Memphis are great examples of that. And many players don't want to but up with the pressures ,of the biggest stages in the NBA.
> So, I see where you are coming from but I see parts of your argument partial correct but not absolutely true.
> OH and you forget Pau Gasol leaving LA for Chicago.
Click to expand...


The future looks hopeful in Utah and Minny. I like those two young teams. 

The T-Wolves have had health problems with Rubio and Big Pek. 

Pekovic might be done, or a shadow of his former self. But Pek's foot problems gave Gorgui Dieng a chance to start last year and he played well. Throw in Garnett for a dozen minutes and you'll likely draft a 19 year old like Karl Towns with the bullet. 

At PF, you've got former #1 overall pick Anthony Bennett. He's only 22 and has time to redeem himself from bust status. At 6'10" with that tough MSU mentality, Adreian Payne looks like the real future at PF. Then, of course, you can play Garnett here too. 

Wiggins is your SF and the Love trade continues to look better and better. Too bad he only got to play 31 games with Rubio. You've got yet another 22 year old in Shabazz Muhammad, the 14th pick of the 2013 draft. 

Zach LaVine can play both guard positions. Kevin Martin is still under contract. With Rubio's fragility, the T-Wolves need to find some guards somewhere. You don't win without good starting guards and a couple of guys on the bench. If I'm the T-Wolves, I'd think about skipping Towns and Okafor and take D'Angelo Russell. Maybe work a trade to switch picks with L.A..


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0+
> 
> Well they were wrong. Love wasn't a team player and his defense sucked. Most knowledgeable fans knew that, but just like partisans, some look at only one side, their side after eating up the Wolves marketing sales pitches.  Some folks will believe anything if it makes them feel good.
> It'll probably be a couple of years down the pike before they hit .500 ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as soon as the kids can get out of Minnesota, they will leave, just like everyone else. Garnett was an exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> Garnett did not want to get traded in 2007, he wanted to stay.  Kevin Love on the other hand was mishandled.  He would have stuck around if the Wolves had given him a five year max contract, Minnesota chose to offer him four years. And that all happened while David Kahn was GM.  The world knows that David Kahn was probably one of the worse GM's in the history of the NBA.
> Stephon Marbury left Minny because he wanted to be the number one stud, with KG there, Marbury was never be "the
> Now why don't you name me all these guys who bailed out of Minny?  Also, isn't true that even the major markets have had stars leave, such as LA?  So, exactly what are you implying?
> Also, where exactly is your city.
> I think we could have an interesting discussion, even with your negative attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not negative, just stating reality.
> 
> The Lakers lost Howard. That was it. Go back and see which player voluntarily left the Lakers
> 
> Not sure what difference it makes who my team is, it doesn't change the fact Minnesota will not keep their players, small cities lose stars all the time. San Antonio is the only consistent small town winner. Watch OKC, they will lose either Durant or Westbrook. Portland is ready to lose Aldridge. When was the last time Minnesota nabbed a top tier free agent? If you are a star do you want to go to Minnesota and enjoy the -20 winters or New York, Boston, Los Angeles, Miami where brand exposure is greater.
> 
> Look at the finals this year, it is an anomaly of sorts. Cleveland hasn't been this far since LeBron the home town hero, who left has comeback 2009. Atlanta's first conference finals since 1970 years The Rockets haven't been this far since 1997. Warriors last saw the conference finals in 1976.
> 
> Small market teams have a tough time in the NBA, not negative, just reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand the major market versus the small market and also the weather thing that some folks like to expound.  And there is some truism to that.
> I was born in New Zealand, came to the US when I was six, lived a few years in Southern Cal but basically grew up in The Bay Area and I also lived in Seattle.  I transferred to the University of Minnesota after a couple of years at San Jose State.
> I then moved back to the West Coast.  And how I ended back in Minny was just pure luck.  Now I really love living here. The Twin Cites have been called the best in America and attractive for young adults. The main reason is the quality of life. It's not a cow town, it's very cosmopolitan and vibrant, especially for young professionals. By the way, Twin Cities are not a small market, Minneapolis is a mid-market.  We do after all have professional baseball, football, hockey and basketball here, plus a Big Ten college venue.
> The weather can be an issue but a person adjusts.
> Here's a link to one of the many very positive articles about Minneapolis.
> The Miracle of Minneapolis - The Atlantic
> The culture of the Timberwolves has changed since Flip Saunders return and even more so since KG's return.  KG isn't the player he used to be by any stretch of the imagination, but he's a terrific mentor and teacher.  It's a fact that both Wiggens and LaVine contribute their late season improvement to KG.
> David Kahn basically destroyed the Wolves future by his lack of knowledge about he game of basketball, plus his abrasive approach with dealing with players.
> Regarding large markets/vs smaller markets, has that hurt San Antonio or Memphis? Has the weather hurt Toronto, Detroit or Chicago?  And then Cleveland isn't the greatest city in the world by any stretch.
> Endorsement money, the Twin Cites are home to several high profile Fortune 500 companies.  Secondly, if a player's skill's lift them to superstar status, the player could live in Siberia and still get major endorsements.
> True, Minneapolis isn't New York or LA but as we have seen, both cities aren't attracting the big name stars they used to because their organizations are screwed up.  Players want to play for good organizations. San Antonio and Memphis are great examples of that. And many players don't want to but up with the pressures ,of the biggest stages in the NBA.
> So, I see where you are coming from but I see parts of your argument partial correct but not absolutely true.
> OH and you forget Pau Gasol leaving LA for Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The future looks hopeful in Utah and Minny. I like those two young teams.
> 
> The T-Wolves have had health problems with Rubio and Big Pek.
> 
> Pekovic might be done, or a shadow of his former self. But Pek's foot problems gave Gorgui Dieng a chance to start last year and he played well. Throw in Garnett for a dozen minutes and you'll likely draft a 19 year old like Karl Towns with the bullet.
> 
> At PF, you've got former #1 overall pick Anthony Bennett. He's only 22 and has time to redeem himself from bust status. At 6'10" with that tough MSU mentality, Adreian Payne looks like the real future at PF. Then, of course, you can play Garnett here too.
> 
> Wiggins is your SF and the Love trade continues to look better and better. Too bad he only got to play 31 games with Rubio. You've got yet another 22 year old in Shabazz Muhammad, the 14th pick of the 2013 draft.
> 
> Zach LaVine can play both guard positions. Kevin Martin is still under contract. With Rubio's fragility, the T-Wolves need to find some guards somewhere. You don't win without good starting guards and a couple of guys on the bench. If I'm the T-Wolves, I'd think about skipping Towns and Okafor and take D'Angelo Russell. Maybe work a trade to switch picks with L.A..
Click to expand...

What about the pistons? Watch out. You didn't see 04 coming.


----------



## Treeshepherd

sealybobo said:


> What about the pistons? Watch out. You didn't see 04 coming.



I know nothing about the Pistons, or any of the cellar dwellers in the East.

I'm so ready for Warriors-Cavs. Everything else is a forgone conclusion.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the pistons? Watch out. You didn't see 04 coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing about the Pistons, or any of the cellar dwellers in the East.
> 
> I'm so ready for Warriors-Cavs. Everything else is a forgone conclusion.
Click to expand...


We could have/should have made the playoffs this year.  We showed signs and then tanked at the end.  We just aren't playing like a team.  That's why we hired VanGundy.  We need a few more pieces then we will be a playoff team and THEN we can make another couple moves and be a contender.  But I can't deny we are eastern bottom dwellers right now, damn it.  

One things for sure.  Someone new is going to win a championship.  Either Warriors/Cleveland/Houston or Atlanta.  I put them in that order of which I think it will happen.  I'm predicting Warriors but there is no way for me to know.  It's more I hope Curry and Co. can do it.  That will be a great rivalry if him and Lebron battle every year along with guys like Durant.  We need a champion Curry in the league.  Not another decade of Lebron winning 6 rings like MJ did.  Give Durant one too while you are at it.  I'd love to root for Harden but he has that Dwight guy on his team and that guy aint winnin nuthin.  I hope.  

Houston with Hakeem in between Jordan's 6 is the last one to win a championship.  I know Atlanta probably won with Dominique Wilkins or in the 70's but that was before my time.  When did Atlanta ever win a championship?  I can't root for Cleveland because I don't want it to be a Lebron year, but I do root/hope for the city of Cleveland and all the other players on his team if they win.  I just don't root for Lebron.  But if he wins this year there will be more and more talk about him being the greatest.  He already is in a lot of ways.  MJ is still the best but a few more rings and a decade of him being the face of the NBA and dominating like he does, I don't think anyone will say Jordan is still the best unless they are just Lebron haters.


----------



## sealybobo

I can go from being a hater to totally respecting a team.  All it took was Duncan beating Lebron and now I'm a Duncan fan, even after what he did to my 2005 Pistons.  And I hated on Lebron until he won.  I have to admit I've always rooted for Durant.  I hated MJ until he retired.  Thought Dirk sucked until he won a ring.  Hated Ray Allen until he won a ring.  

Alan Iverson is not a team player.  Know why we say that?  Because he single handedly got his team to the finals but then single handedly blew it.  Had he won I'd be singing a different tune.  And he won game 1 of the finals but then Kobe and Shaq swept him.  Reggie Miller?  LOSER!  Ewing and Barkley?  Pussies!  LOL


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curry is not white at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).
Click to expand...

White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles


A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.


----------



## Asclepias

How bout them Dubs? Curry is showing the rest of the NBA fans why he was the MVP.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Asclepias said:


> How bout them Dubs? Curry is showing the rest of the NBA fans why he was the MVP.



I've always been a Warriors fan. Of course, I'm rooting for them. They got lucky last night. 

It's weird, though, I've enjoyed some of the other playoff series more. 
Houston-Clippers was highly entertaining. Clippers-Spurs was incredible. Wizards-Hawks had last second shots by Pearce, one that went in, one that didn't, and one that got taken away on replay. Cleveland-Bulls was entertaining for the first 4 games. 

I'm hoping for a good game tonight. Carrol is out, I think, but so might be Irving.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curry is not white at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.
Click to expand...


Full blooded African Americans don't have blue green eyes and blond eyes, period. And you basically tried to state something as a fact; and silly me, I figured maybe you had heard something, so I let it slide at the time. But now, I'm just reminded that you're fond of pretending you know sh** that you don't know.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
Click to expand...


Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curry is not white at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full blooded African Americans don't have blue green eyes and blond eyes, period. And you basically tried to state something as a fact; and silly me, I figured maybe you had heard something, so I let it slide at the time. But now, I'm just reminded that you're fond of pretending you know sh** that you don't know.
Click to expand...

Yeah actually they do. Evidently you must be white and not know this.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
Click to expand...

Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
Click to expand...


Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curry is not white at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full blooded African Americans don't have blue green eyes and blond eyes, period. And you basically tried to state something as a fact; and silly me, I figured maybe you had heard something, so I let it slide at the time. But now, I'm just reminded that you're fond of pretending you know sh** that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah actually they do. Evidently you must be white and not know this.
Click to expand...


Evidently, you're still a moron and haven't spent as much time around blacks as you purport or otherwise just know basic genetic realities.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
Click to expand...


It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
Click to expand...

Former NFL has nothing to do with NBA clown.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curry is not white at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full blooded African Americans don't have blue green eyes and blond eyes, period. And you basically tried to state something as a fact; and silly me, I figured maybe you had heard something, so I let it slide at the time. But now, I'm just reminded that you're fond of pretending you know sh** that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah actually they do. Evidently you must be white and not know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently, you're still a moron and haven't spent as much time around blacks as you purport or otherwise just know basic genetic realities.
Click to expand...

I am Black. Been around Black people all my life. My cousins have green and gray eyes and dark skin. Your one Black friend doesnt count for all Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.
Click to expand...

True some fudge their heights. Especially when they are short but that doesnt cut it in the NBA because you will be called out. Have you ever heard anyone dispute the 6'4" height of Kidd or Payton? If you have please provide a link. I would be curious to see who disputed it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> ESPN radio host notes the rule that NBA players are listed an inch and a half more than they actually are. Warning: Listening is not recommended for fanboys.
> 
> Max Marcellus hr3 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Former NFL has nothing to do with NBA clown.
Click to expand...


Like I said, your argument was moronic. But may I refer you to this reality, fanboy:

NBA Tonight Page 57 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, his kid naturally ended up with light hair and green eyes; because we all know that happens in kids of full African descent (sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full blooded African Americans don't have blue green eyes and blond eyes, period. And you basically tried to state something as a fact; and silly me, I figured maybe you had heard something, so I let it slide at the time. But now, I'm just reminded that you're fond of pretending you know sh** that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah actually they do. Evidently you must be white and not know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently, you're still a moron and haven't spent as much time around blacks as you purport or otherwise just know basic genetic realities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Black. Been around Black people all my life. My cousins have green and gray eyes and dark skin. Your one Black friend doesnt count for all Blacks.
Click to expand...


Hazelish and a tinge of green in some cases (and likely cos they have deeper Euro roots). But no, full blooded blacks don't have blue in their eyes like Curry's daughter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True some fudge their heights. Especially when they are short but that doesnt cut it in the NBA because you will be called out. Have you ever heard anyone dispute the 6'4" height of Kidd or Payton? If you have please provide a link. I would be curious to see who disputed it.
Click to expand...


Nobody gets publicly called out by other players for height fudgin, jackass. They know who butters their bread; and throwing wrenches into NBA marketing is not what they do.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Former NFL has nothing to do with NBA clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, your argument was moronic. But may I refer you to this reality, fanboy:
> 
> NBA Tonight Page 57 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

Your argument is simplistic and puerile. You havent linked one person saying Kidd was not 6'4". Until you accomplish that.....checkmate.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True some fudge their heights. Especially when they are short but that doesnt cut it in the NBA because you will be called out. Have you ever heard anyone dispute the 6'4" height of Kidd or Payton? If you have please provide a link. I would be curious to see who disputed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody gets publicly called out, jackass.
Click to expand...

Yes they do jackass. For example Big Babby Davis. Plenty of NBA player have commented he is not really 6'7".


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are not the only people with light hair and green eyes. Typical white boy misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full blooded African Americans don't have blue green eyes and blond eyes, period. And you basically tried to state something as a fact; and silly me, I figured maybe you had heard something, so I let it slide at the time. But now, I'm just reminded that you're fond of pretending you know sh** that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah actually they do. Evidently you must be white and not know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently, you're still a moron and haven't spent as much time around blacks as you purport or otherwise just know basic genetic realities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Black. Been around Black people all my life. My cousins have green and gray eyes and dark skin. Your one Black friend doesnt count for all Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hazelish and a tinge of green in some cases (and likely cos they have deeper Euro roots). But no, full blooded blacks don't have blue in their eyes like Curry's daughter.
Click to expand...

Yes actually they do. I also have niece with blue eyes, blondish hair, and dark skin


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Former NFL has nothing to do with NBA clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, your argument was moronic. But may I refer you to this reality, fanboy:
> 
> NBA Tonight Page 57 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is simplistic and puerile. You havent linked one person saying Kidd was not 6'4". Until you accomplish that.....checkmate.
Click to expand...


 Desperation is a bitch. And this is postgame, guy. I already done won this one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Yes actually they do. I also have niece with blue eyes, blondish hair, and dark skin



Then they're not full blooded blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes actually they do. I also have niece with blue eyes, blondish hair, and dark skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they're not full blooded blacks.
Click to expand...

Yes they are.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Former NFL has nothing to do with NBA clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, your argument was moronic. But may I refer you to this reality, fanboy:
> 
> NBA Tonight Page 57 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is simplistic and puerile. You havent linked one person saying Kidd was not 6'4". Until you accomplish that.....checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation is a bitch. And this is postgame, guy. I already done won this one.
Click to expand...

No link = checkmate for me.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real radio host? OMG! It must be true then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True some fudge their heights. Especially when they are short but that doesnt cut it in the NBA because you will be called out. Have you ever heard anyone dispute the 6'4" height of Kidd or Payton? If you have please provide a link. I would be curious to see who disputed it.
Click to expand...

I saw Gary Payton in a bar. Not 6'4


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing you that the pundits know the shell game that is out there. Fanboys like you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True some fudge their heights. Especially when they are short but that doesnt cut it in the NBA because you will be called out. Have you ever heard anyone dispute the 6'4" height of Kidd or Payton? If you have please provide a link. I would be curious to see who disputed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw Gary Payton in a bar. Not 6'4
Click to expand...


Yea, but that's not a link. Apparently, Ascelpias has to hear it from Bill Simmons....Oh, wait, he's not a former player. He's gonna need a link from Shawn Kemp's blog if he has one--which I doubt. If he's not paying for any of his 30 children, he's not going online and busting Gary Payton for saying he's two inches taller than he really is. Maybe Detlef Shrempf spoke about this? Maybe he used some cool German sounding word for liar. You're ridiculous, Ascelpias. You've been hit in the face with reality a bunch of times now. Accept it; stop being a fanboy.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting people that couldnt hack playing sports isnt showing me anything at all. You keep trying then I am going to have to give you a cigarette to go with that blindfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, not that your argument isn't moronic (like you), but the co-host a former NFL player was in agreement, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been known for years that NBA players fudge their height, I heard it all the time on the network broadcast but more so when I listen to local broadcasts. The NBA channel on Sirius/XM have joked about the real height of players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True some fudge their heights. Especially when they are short but that doesnt cut it in the NBA because you will be called out. Have you ever heard anyone dispute the 6'4" height of Kidd or Payton? If you have please provide a link. I would be curious to see who disputed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw Gary Payton in a bar. Not 6'4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, but that's not a link. Apparently, Ascelpias has to hear it from Bill Simmons....Oh, wait, he's not a former player. He's gonna need a link from Shawn Kemp's blog if he has one--which I doubt. If he's not paying for any of his 30 children, he's not going online and busting Gary Payton for saying he's two inches taller than he really is. Maybe Detlef Shrempf spoke about this? Maybe he used some cool German sounding word for liar. You're ridiculous, Ascelpias. You've been hit in the face with reality a bunch of times now. Accept it; stop being a fanboy.
Click to expand...

How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.



I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
Click to expand...


Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.
Click to expand...

It wasn't this way until this round. Think the clippers would have given a better fight and Paul pierce would have given cleveland a better fight. Who knocked our San antonio? The clippers? They used up all their focus beating spurs. Probably felt like the won a championship already. Lol


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't this way until this round. Think the clippers would have given a better fight and Paul pierce would have given cleveland a better fight. Who knocked our San antonio? The clippers? They used up all their focus beating spurs. Probably felt like the won a championship already. Lol
Click to expand...


The first round had one good series. Clips and Spurs,the rest were pretty predictable in fact I think the first round had 7 out of 8 series go 2-0.

The last round was predictable. Warriors win, the Cavs win, the Hawks win. The only series that was interesting was the Rockets and the Clips, but we all knew they'd get knocked out by the Warriors fairly quickly. 

Two 3-0 isn't interesting and at this point who do you cheer for or not cheer for? 

I like basketball but they don't have the teams or guys to hate. LeBron went home, can't hate him or the Cavs who have played well. Atlanta, who even plays for. Them, can't hate them or like them. Houston has Howard but he isn't the guy he was a couple years ago, just don't care about him. Even Kobe who everyone hated is so bad that you feel sorry for him. 

A few years ago you could hate the Bulls for always winning, the Pistons had the bad boys. Larry Bird was so good, you hated him. Magic and the Lakers and ShowTime? Got sick of that.

Who do we root against now? The Neat are nothing, the Knicks you feel sorry for, who can get made at a team that can't win and even lose in the lottery. 

We need teams and players that we can love or hate.

Look at the NFL, Patriots and Brady, Dallas Cowboys. You can hate those teams. Up until last year we had the 49ers to love or hate. Even their off season is interesting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't this way until this round. Think the clippers would have given a better fight and Paul pierce would have given cleveland a better fight. Who knocked our San antonio? The clippers? They used up all their focus beating spurs. Probably felt like the won a championship already. Lol
Click to expand...


Clipper have no depth. They were glorified pretenders.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't this way until this round. Think the clippers would have given a better fight and Paul pierce would have given cleveland a better fight. Who knocked our San antonio? The clippers? They used up all their focus beating spurs. Probably felt like the won a championship already. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first round had one good series. Clips and Spurs,the rest were pretty predictable in fact I think the first round had 7 out of 8 series go 2-0.
> 
> The last round was predictable. Warriors win, the Cavs win, the Hawks win. The only series that was interesting was the Rockets and the Clips, but we all knew they'd get knocked out by the Warriors fairly quickly.
> 
> Two 3-0 isn't interesting and at this point who do you cheer for or not cheer for?
> 
> I like basketball but they don't have the teams or guys to hate. LeBron went home, can't hate him or the Cavs who have played well. Atlanta, who even plays for. Them, can't hate them or like them. Houston has Howard but he isn't the guy he was a couple years ago, just don't care about him. Even Kobe who everyone hated is so bad that you feel sorry for him.
> 
> A few years ago you could hate the Bulls for always winning, the Pistons had the bad boys. Larry Bird was so good, you hated him. Magic and the Lakers and ShowTime? Got sick of that.
> 
> Who do we root against now? The Neat are nothing, the Knicks you feel sorry for, who can get made at a team that can't win and even lose in the lottery.
> 
> We need teams and players that we can love or hate.
> 
> Look at the NFL, Patriots and Brady, Dallas Cowboys. You can hate those teams. Up until last year we had the 49ers to love or hate. Even their off season is interesting.
Click to expand...


I saw the writing on the wall. I still haven't watched a minute of the conference finals. Gonna watch my first hockey playoff game of the year tomorrow; conference finals tied series 2-2 Game 5, Ducks hosting the Blackhawks. Should be a good one.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't this way until this round. Think the clippers would have given a better fight and Paul pierce would have given cleveland a better fight. Who knocked our San antonio? The clippers? They used up all their focus beating spurs. Probably felt like the won a championship already. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first round had one good series. Clips and Spurs,the rest were pretty predictable in fact I think the first round had 7 out of 8 series go 2-0.
> 
> The last round was predictable. Warriors win, the Cavs win, the Hawks win. The only series that was interesting was the Rockets and the Clips, but we all knew they'd get knocked out by the Warriors fairly quickly.
> 
> Two 3-0 isn't interesting and at this point who do you cheer for or not cheer for?
> 
> I like basketball but they don't have the teams or guys to hate. LeBron went home, can't hate him or the Cavs who have played well. Atlanta, who even plays for. Them, can't hate them or like them. Houston has Howard but he isn't the guy he was a couple years ago, just don't care about him. Even Kobe who everyone hated is so bad that you feel sorry for him.
> 
> A few years ago you could hate the Bulls for always winning, the Pistons had the bad boys. Larry Bird was so good, you hated him. Magic and the Lakers and ShowTime? Got sick of that.
> 
> Who do we root against now? The Neat are nothing, the Knicks you feel sorry for, who can get made at a team that can't win and even lose in the lottery.
> 
> We need teams and players that we can love or hate.
> 
> Look at the NFL, Patriots and Brady, Dallas Cowboys. You can hate those teams. Up until last year we had the 49ers to love or hate. Even their off season is interesting.
Click to expand...

Curry lebron should be good. Lebron Durant next year. 

You can't hate the spurs either. Lol.

Hawks washington wasn't good? Clippers going down to Houston? Lebron loses love but then gasol went out. You are right I dont hate anyone.

Except Dwight howard. I'm glad he's not what he use to be. Hope he missed his window because he acted like an ass in Orlando.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did golden state beat the rockets so badly last night? I can't believe this round of the playoffs are the worse. Cleveland and golden state had more trouble in the first and second rounds. Atlanta and Houston dont even seem like they deserve to be in it still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. When the Spurs blew their chances to put away the Clips, we lost out on what would've been the real NBA Finals, Warriors vs Spurs. I haven't watched one minute of the WCF or ECF yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the worst playoffs in recent history. Who wants to watch series we all know,the results before they start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't this way until this round. Think the clippers would have given a better fight and Paul pierce would have given cleveland a better fight. Who knocked our San antonio? The clippers? They used up all their focus beating spurs. Probably felt like the won a championship already. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first round had one good series. Clips and Spurs,the rest were pretty predictable in fact I think the first round had 7 out of 8 series go 2-0.
> 
> The last round was predictable. Warriors win, the Cavs win, the Hawks win. The only series that was interesting was the Rockets and the Clips, but we all knew they'd get knocked out by the Warriors fairly quickly.
> 
> Two 3-0 isn't interesting and at this point who do you cheer for or not cheer for?
> 
> I like basketball but they don't have the teams or guys to hate. LeBron went home, can't hate him or the Cavs who have played well. Atlanta, who even plays for. Them, can't hate them or like them. Houston has Howard but he isn't the guy he was a couple years ago, just don't care about him. Even Kobe who everyone hated is so bad that you feel sorry for him.
> 
> A few years ago you could hate the Bulls for always winning, the Pistons had the bad boys. Larry Bird was so good, you hated him. Magic and the Lakers and ShowTime? Got sick of that.
> 
> Who do we root against now? The Neat are nothing, the Knicks you feel sorry for, who can get made at a team that can't win and even lose in the lottery.
> 
> We need teams and players that we can love or hate.
> 
> Look at the NFL, Patriots and Brady, Dallas Cowboys. You can hate those teams. Up until last year we had the 49ers to love or hate. Even their off season is interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall. I still haven't watched a minute of the conference finals. Gonna watch my first hockey playoff game of the year tomorrow; conference finals tied series 2-2 Game 5, Ducks hosting the Blackhawks. Should be a good one.
Click to expand...

Great time to become a hockey fan. Trust me you missed nothing.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Good game last night. Overtime, anyway.

LeBron either re-aggravated his ankle, or he was hamming it up for his hometown crowd like a drama queen. With no Irving or Love, it's quite the story for the sports industry.


----------



## Billo_Really

Last time the Warriors won the title, they had one of the greatest centers of all time.  Can anyone name him?

And no, it wasn't Clifford Ray.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Great time to become a hockey fan. Trust me you missed nothing.


Go Ducks!

I work just down the street from the Honda Center.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Last time the Warriors won the title, they had one of the greatest centers of all time.  Can anyone name him?
> 
> And no, it wasn't Clifford Ray.


Who?


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Good game last night. Overtime, anyway.
> 
> LeBron either re-aggravated his ankle, or he was hamming it up for his hometown crowd like a drama queen. With no Irving or Love, it's quite the story for the sports industry.



Lebron is finally the greatest of all time in my book. Or at least will be before he is done. How many finals has he been in?  This year is erasing the memories of dirk and Duncan schooling him. And who beat him when he went to the finals with cleveland before he went to Miami?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Last time the Warriors won the title, they had one of the greatest centers of all time.  Can anyone name him?
> 
> And no, it wasn't Clifford Ray.



George Johnson? 

In 1976 the year after their championship they drafted Robert Parrish.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> George Johnson?
> 
> In 1976 the year after their championship they drafted Robert Parrish.


I was thinking Nate Thurmond.  But maybe he had retired by them.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Who?


He looked like a big James Hardin, but could only dunk.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Johnson?
> 
> In 1976 the year after their championship they drafted Robert Parrish.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Nate Thurmond.  But maybe he had retired by them.
Click to expand...


He went to Chicago for a couple of years. Played under Dick Motta.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> He looked like a big James Hardin, but could only dunk.
Click to expand...


I agree, he was a tough center.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> He went to Chicago for a couple of years. Played under Dick Motta.


I wonder why he did that when the Bulls already had the perennial all timer, Tom Boerwinkle.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went to Chicago for a couple of years. Played under Dick Motta.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why he did that when the Bulls already had the perennial all timer, Tom Boerwinkle.
Click to expand...

Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.


----------



## sealybobo

The other day someone was actually bragging about how good Adrian dantley and mark Aguirre were. This person wasn't even talking about the 1988 pistons when he was talking about them. And I have to admit I dont even remember them being pivotal to us winning, but I do admit they were two great roleplayers. It was like we had two starting lineups that year. Maybe one of the best teams of all time. Joe dumars isaih thomas James Edwards Vinny johnson bill lambeer Dennis rodman john salley rick mahorn. Jordan grew up playing this.

And the pistons grew up losing to Boston and Lakers.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.


They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._

No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> The other day someone was actually bragging about how good Adrian dantley and mark Aguirre were. This person wasn't even talking about the 1988 pistons when he was talking about them. And I have to admit I dont even remember them being pivotal to us winning, but I do admit they were two great roleplayers. It was like we had two starting lineups that year. Maybe one of the best teams of all time. Joe dumars isaih thomas James Edwards Vinny johnson bill lambeer Dennis rodman john salley rick mahorn. Jordan grew up playing this.
> 
> And the pistons grew up losing to Boston and Lakers.


All Dumars had was that baseline shot.  Edwards was a washed up former Laker.  Laimbeer and Mahorn were thugs.  All Rodman could do was play defense.  Salley was good coming off the bench.  But you did have Isaiah.  When he had it going, there was nobody in the league that could stop him.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.
> 
> 
> 
> They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._
> 
> No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.
Click to expand...

Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I agree, he was a tough center.


Do you remember Rick Roberson?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other day someone was actually bragging about how good Adrian dantley and mark Aguirre were. This person wasn't even talking about the 1988 pistons when he was talking about them. And I have to admit I dont even remember them being pivotal to us winning, but I do admit they were two great roleplayers. It was like we had two starting lineups that year. Maybe one of the best teams of all time. Joe dumars isaih thomas James Edwards Vinny johnson bill lambeer Dennis rodman john salley rick mahorn. Jordan grew up playing this.
> 
> And the pistons grew up losing to Boston and Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> All Dumars had was that baseline shot.  Edwards was a washed up former Laker.  Laimbeer and Mahorn were thugs.  All Rodman could do was play defense.  Salley was good coming off the bench.  But you did have Isaiah.  When he had it going, there was nobody in the league that could stop him.
Click to expand...

Vinny johnson was a great backup when he was on the bench resting.

Rodman was a rebounding machine.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.


You combine Stockton, Kidd and Iverson....

....and you got Isaiah.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Vinny johnson was a great backup when he was on the bench resting.
> 
> Rodman was a rebounding machine.


Wilt got 55 rebounds in one game.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vinny johnson was a great backup when he was on the bench resting.
> 
> Rodman was a rebounding machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt got 55 rebounds in one game.
Click to expand...

When's the next wilt or shaq coming?

OH! Did you hear Dwight howard called himself a champion. Apparently winning is not a requirement to Dwight. I think he's a spoiled millionaire who will never win a ring because of Dwight.


----------



## sealybobo

Dwight did get Orlando to the finals in 2009. Omg it took 6 years to get this close all to fall short to an upstart team in a year where okc wasn't in it. Who knows if Dwight will ever get this close again. I'm sure the money makes it easier to deal.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, he was a tough center.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember Rick Roberson?
Click to expand...


Yes, he played for the Trailblazers one year, he was small but very good are defense, he helped Portland. No opposing center scored more than either 10 or 11 points against him that season. He got traded to the Jazz and then Kansas City.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.
> 
> 
> 
> They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._
> 
> No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.
Click to expand...


Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double for a whole season, he was the man. I'd take Magic over Kidd or Iverson. Stockton was a great PG, so was Earl Monroe and Walt Frazier. Chauncey Billups was an underrated PG.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.
> 
> 
> 
> They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._
> 
> No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double for a whole season, he was the man. I'd take Magic over Kidd or Iverson. Stockton was a great PG, so was Earl Monroe and Walt Frazier. Chauncey Billups was an underrated PG.
Click to expand...

I think Chauncey billups threw the 05 finals. My buddy said it while the playoffs were happening so I got to watch for it while it was happening and he soooo threw that entire series.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.
> 
> 
> 
> They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._
> 
> No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double for a whole season, he was the man. I'd take Magic over Kidd or Iverson. Stockton was a great PG, so was Earl Monroe and Walt Frazier. Chauncey Billups was an underrated PG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Chauncey billups threw the 05 finals. My buddy said it while the playoffs were happening so I got to watch for it while it was happening and he soooo threw that entire series.
Click to expand...

Why would he do that?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.
> 
> 
> 
> They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._
> 
> No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double for a whole season, he was the man. I'd take Magic over Kidd or Iverson. Stockton was a great PG, so was Earl Monroe and Walt Frazier. Chauncey Billups was an underrated PG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Chauncey billups threw the 05 finals. My buddy said it while the playoffs were happening so I got to watch for it while it was happening and he soooo threw that entire series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that?
Click to expand...

Money? Gambling debts. Threat to your family. The entire league is wwe? I dont know but all of the sudden Mr big shot is turning the ball over charging traveling tossing up airballs and commiting stupid fouls. Very obvious.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! He ranks up there with the Sonic's Tom Burleson.
> 
> 
> 
> They did have one of the best defensive guards in the history of the NBA.........._Bob Weiss._
> 
> No, I'm kidding!  Jerry Sloan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget centers & power forwards. Forget even the big guards like lebron and mj. I'm talking the isaih thomas john stockton point guards. The little point guards. Who are the best point guards? Jason kid Alan Iverson guys who were great assist and shooters who ran the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double for a whole season, he was the man. I'd take Magic over Kidd or Iverson. Stockton was a great PG, so was Earl Monroe and Walt Frazier. Chauncey Billups was an underrated PG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Chauncey billups threw the 05 finals. My buddy said it while the playoffs were happening so I got to watch for it while it was happening and he soooo threw that entire series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that?
Click to expand...

And wasn't this a year before that NBA ref got busted for cheating and went to prison? Donaghy? He officiated the 05 piston spurs finals.


----------



## sealybobo

Chauncey already had a ring and maybe was strongarmed by the mob. Maybe donaghy was too. Anyone who gets caught up with the Mob. Who knows what clubs Chauncey frequented but I bet he wasn't hanging out at any dive bars. Lot of shady vip's I these clubs. Often the club owner is mob.


----------



## Papageorgio

I don't buy it, anyone can have a bad series.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I don't buy it, anyone can have a bad series.


If you knew to watch for it and each time down he turns it over for no good reason, runs right over a guy for an offensive charge, then fouls the best shooter at the worst time and airballs and travels. 

Now fast forward to know donaghy got busted in 06 and he officiated the 05 finals. 

Admit stranger things have happened. I'm not taking the spurs rings away but god damn it we were one game from a fucking repeat you dont know how bad that loss fucking hurts. The only thing that makes it all OK is at least we have 04 but seriously I'm worked up about 05. You hit an NBA nerve of mine. Fucking billups. Mr big shot. Shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy it, anyone can have a bad series.
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew to watch for it and each time down he turns it over for no good reason, runs right over a guy for an offensive charge, then fouls the best shooter at the worst time and airballs and travels.
> 
> Now fast forward to know donaghy got busted in 06 and he officiated the 05 finals.
> 
> Admit stranger things have happened. I'm not taking the spurs rings away but god damn it we were one game from a fucking repeat you dont know how bad that loss fucking hurts. The only thing that makes it all OK is at least we have 04 but seriously I'm worked up about 05. You hit an NBA nerve of mine. Fucking billups. Mr big shot. Shit.
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## Papageorgio

These playoffs are way to drawn out. A week to wait for the beginning of the finals?

Any momentum the publicity or excitement it had going into the series is totally lost.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> These playoffs are way to drawn out. A week to wait for the beginning of the finals?
> 
> Any momentum the publicity or excitement it had going into the series is totally lost.


They'll spend the time hyping it up. Look how hype mayweather was after 10 years. You can't wait 2 weeks? You sound anxious.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> These playoffs are way to drawn out. A week to wait for the beginning of the finals?
> 
> Any momentum the publicity or excitement it had going into the series is totally lost.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll spend the time hyping it up. Look how hype mayweather was after 10 years. You can't wait 2 weeks? You sound anxious.
Click to expand...


Anxious? No, just takes too long. Why a week wait after month and a half of playoffs?

Mayweather? Glad you like the wife beater, he won't get a dime from me. You can support the guy.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Chauncey already had a ring and maybe was strongarmed by the mob. Maybe donaghy was too. Anyone who gets caught up with the Mob. Who knows what clubs Chauncey frequented but I bet he wasn't hanging out at any dive bars. Lot of shady vip's I these clubs. Often the club owner is mob.


Take off that tinfoil hat. Chauncey wouldnt throw a game.


----------



## Rocko

I got the cavs in 6


----------



## Papageorgio

Warriors in six.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs in 7.  My only issue is I would love to see Lebron get another ring.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Dubs in 7.  My only issue is I would love to see Lebron get another ring.



That would be awesome if the finals went 7 games.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vinny johnson was a great backup when he was on the bench resting.
> 
> Rodman was a rebounding machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt got 55 rebounds in one game.
Click to expand...


Wilt was on the Warriors before he was a Laker.

One of the great Warrior rebounders was Larry Smith, aka Mr. Mean. He played for the Warriors from 1980 thru '89. 12.1 rebounds per game in his rookie year. Led the league in offensive rebounds in '85. He was only 6'8", but tenacious.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'll agree with Asclepias, Warriors in 7. Home court advantage. 

I'm still amazed at how good Cleveland made out on trades. Mosgov, JR Smith, Shumpert, etc.. Mid-season trades saved their team. Then again, they could have Wiggins for the next dozen years instead of a hurt Kevin Love. 

It'll come down to 3 point shooting, as all series involving the Warriors do. Cleveland can shoot from the perimeter, including little Delavedova from St. Mary's via Australia.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rebounding, the discussion is Chamberlin or Russell, no one else came close. Those two averaged 20 plus boards a game over their careers. 

The argument might be for the third best, I put Moses Malone in that mix.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chauncey already had a ring and maybe was strongarmed by the mob. Maybe donaghy was too. Anyone who gets caught up with the Mob. Who knows what clubs Chauncey frequented but I bet he wasn't hanging out at any dive bars. Lot of shady vip's I these clubs. Often the club owner is mob.
> 
> 
> 
> Take off that tinfoil hat. Chauncey wouldnt throw a game.
Click to expand...

That's how they get away with it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Rebounding, the discussion is Chamberlin or Russell, no one else came close. Those two averaged 20 plus boards a game over their careers.
> 
> The argument might be for the third best, I put Moses Malone in that mix.


How about Ben wallace and Dennis rodman. The two best rebounders in piston history.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebounding, the discussion is Chamberlin or Russell, no one else came close. Those two averaged 20 plus boards a game over their careers.
> 
> The argument might be for the third best, I put Moses Malone in that mix.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Ben wallace and Dennis rodman. The two best rebounders in piston history.
Click to expand...


Rodman has to be in the discussion, Wallace not when compared to Wes Unseld, Nate Thurmond and The Big E.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Rodman has to be in the discussion, Wallace not when compared to Wes Unseld, Nate Thurmond and The Big E.


One could probably argue Rodman was the 2nd best rebounding forward in NBA history?

Happy Hairston was the first.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Wilt was on the Warriors before he was a Laker.
> 
> One of the great Warrior rebounders was Larry Smith, aka Mr. Mean. He played for the Warriors from 1980 thru '89. 12.1 rebounds per game in his rookie year. Led the league in offensive rebounds in '85. He was only 6'8", but tenacious.


Wilt was a Philidelphia Warrior.

Larry Smith was good.  Rebounding is all about get position and backing someone out of the way.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double for a whole season, he was the man. I'd take Magic over Kidd or Iverson. Stockton was a great PG, so was Earl Monroe and Walt Frazier. Chauncey Billups was an underrated PG.


Do you remember when Calvin Murphy raced the entire Rocket team from baseline to baseline dribbling two basketballs and they were just flat out running?

Calvin won!


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Atlanta has the NBAs best record. Most impressively, they've dominated against the West. Tonight they host east rival D.C.. Wizards have a killer lineup with Wall and Gortat. Humphries and Nene fit in nicely.
> 
> The East is better than anyone imagined, and there's no clear favorite in the West.
> 
> Bulls at Rockets tonight. Rose is 100%. Dwightmare is broken down. Bulls are just behind the Raptors and Wizards, and just ahead of Cleveland.
> 
> Dallas at Golden State. Rondo is out, but Parsons, Ellis and Nowitzki have been playing well.
> The Warriors look bad when they aren't sinking 3s. They had a stretch of missing 20 in a row. Lost to Utah. But at (38-8), I can't complain.


Are you excited for the finals? Who would have thought cleveland would still be in it with love out. What happened to Atlanta?


----------



## Papageorgio

When do the finals start? 

I am ready for football, ESPN radio is keyed in on it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> When do the finals start?
> 
> I am ready for football, ESPN radio is keyed in on it.


Thursday. I can't wait for football either.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> When do the finals start?
> 
> I am ready for football, ESPN radio is keyed in on it.


they start in about 45 minutes and if LeBron beats curry this is going to cement his legacy as one of the greatest I hope curry wins so there is a rivalry in the NBA


----------



## sealybobo

Who will win a championship in the next ten years? Detroit, spurs, Knicks, Lakers, heat, Orlando, Memphis, houston, Atlanta, clippers or nj? How many of them will even make the conference finals?


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> I think the only competition from the east any of the top 6 in the west have to worry about is the Cavs.  And that's only if they keep proving they've found their rhythm.


Golden State live by the three die by the three


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only competition from the east any of the top 6 in the west have to worry about is the Cavs.  And that's only if they keep proving they've found their rhythm.
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State live by the three die by the three
Click to expand...

If true, then they'll die by the three.  They're down 10 after 1 quarter.  I've turned down several bets on this series.  Golden State is the better team, but there's no way I'm picking them against Lebron.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do the finals start?
> 
> I am ready for football, ESPN radio is keyed in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> they start in about 45 minutes and if LeBron beats curry this is going to cement his legacy as one of the greatest I hope curry wins so there is a rivalry in the NBA
Click to expand...


I have no favorite, I don't care who wins, basketball ended a week ago, I'm on to baseball and then football.


----------



## sealybobo

I wouldn't even no more spaghetti if it wasn't for this finals he's pretty good C this is like to be great you have to win a NBA championship or at least be in the NBA Finals pretty good game so pre


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do the finals start?
> 
> I am ready for football, ESPN radio is keyed in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> they start in about 45 minutes and if LeBron beats curry this is going to cement his legacy as one of the greatest I hope curry wins so there is a rivalry in the NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no favorite, I don't care who wins, basketball ended a week ago, I'm on to baseball and then football.
Click to expand...

it's true I don't care who wins this but I am rooting for Golden State I'd like LeBron to have a rival and not dominate the league for 6 years like Jordan


----------



## Rocko

Not only did the cavs throw that game away it looks like Kyrie maybe seriously hurt. If he is, I don't think the cavs will win the series anymore.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Not only did the cavs throw that game away it looks like Kyrie maybe seriously hurt. If he is, I don't think the cavs will win the series anymore.


I think LeBron made a positive impact on his legacy this year win or lose he was great he got his team to the finals he can't win them all. and I'm sure he will win more before he's done and I know winning Championships is a team effort so if his team isn't the best team that doesn't mean he's not the best player and he clearly is amazing but still at this point I think Jordan is the greatest ever he just seem to have more competitive drive but LeBron has the most talent by far amazing now there are also weakness is in lebrons game but not much I mean you have to be being picky and petty but just you just not Jordan not yet but notice I think LeBron is already past Kobe Bryan who has 5 championships so who has more championships isn't the only factor in how your ranked but still at this point I think Jordan 6 rings makes him better in my opinion but I believe that lebron will be the greatest before he's retired


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Not only did the cavs throw that game away it looks like Kyrie maybe seriously hurt. If he is, I don't think the cavs will win the series anymore.


I don't know why but I don't want guys like LeBron and Kobe to fall short of catching Michael Jordan. mike was special and I just don't see the same determination and drive and competitive spirit that might head and LeBron James. he is amazing and I do wish him well and I like him as a player and I think he will go down as the greatest when it's all said and done but he's just not my sorry


----------



## boedicca

Go Warriors!    Yay!


----------



## sealybobo

boedicca said:


> Go Warriors!    Yay!


this is like the 1988 1989 pistons when they beat the Lakers and Magic Johnson was hurt and wasn't playing in the finals. we didn't care of that team was healthy or not. that's their problem. I'm happy that LeBron will finally have a rival besides Tim Duncan. I thought it would be Kevin Durant but that remains to be seen. I wonder if OKC will be better then Golden State next year. I wonder how many championships LeBron James will win. he may not win that many in a city like Cleveland. maybe Kobe Bryan will go play with him next year for league minimum. or Dwight Howard. or would the white be a liability rather than a positive. he didn't help harden at all. Lol


----------



## Papageorgio

When do they play game two?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ah time for the 2nd half.  And pretty much a tie game.  Now, Papageorgio, is when game 2 REALLY  begins.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Ah time for the 2nd half.  And pretty much a tie game.  Now, Papageorgio, is when game 2 REALLY  begins.


I don't understand how and why Cleveland is still in this game either Golden State is not playing their hearts out or LeBron is that damn good. but I think you're right I don't think they really play hard until the second half. if this were the bad boys they'd be winning by 20 points right now they would show no mercy hell you never know Cleveland wins this one and they are right back in this. everyone thinks Cleveland is done it would be amazing if they were tied 1 to 1 tomorrow morning


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> When do they play game two?


how was the hockey game today you know what I actually saw that game today I caught it in the start of the third. Didn't miss much but now this game right now here it's been interesting the whole game back and forth Cleveland actually winning right now wow


----------



## sealybobo

I think the difference is Golden State has a good bench they got good role players coming off the bench that can kind of run the office


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah time for the 2nd half.  And pretty much a tie game.  Now, Papageorgio, is when game 2 REALLY  begins.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how and why Cleveland is still in this game either Golden State is not playing their hearts out or LeBron is that damn good. but I think you're right I don't think they really play hard until the second half. if this were the bad boys they'd be winning by 20 points right now they would show no mercy hell you never know Cleveland wins this one and they are right back in this. everyone thinks Cleveland is done it would be amazing if they were tied 1 to 1 tomorrow morning
Click to expand...

Golden State is NOT the bad boys.  But their depth should win them the 2nd half.


----------



## sealybobo

I would like to see Barbosa and iguidala win a championship


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah time for the 2nd half.  And pretty much a tie game.  Now, Papageorgio, is when game 2 REALLY  begins.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how and why Cleveland is still in this game either Golden State is not playing their hearts out or LeBron is that damn good. but I think you're right I don't think they really play hard until the second half. if this were the bad boys they'd be winning by 20 points right now they would show no mercy hell you never know Cleveland wins this one and they are right back in this. everyone thinks Cleveland is done it would be amazing if they were tied 1 to 1 tomorrow morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden State is NOT the bad boys.  But their depth should win them the 2nd half.
Click to expand...

I will be honest I have no pony in this race and if LeBron does it and proved me wrong well then I guess I'll be able to say I saw it happen I don't hate the Yani I just don't necessarily root for him I would hope for example that Kevin Durant would win over him and I thought it was funny when Tim Duncan with them or when Dirk Nowitzki beat him. its the same way I root against Peyton Manning or Tom Brady I like them I know they're great but you know I'm rooting for the other guy what can you do


----------



## sealybobo

I never once rooted for Jordan any of the six seasons he won but I respect and appreciate what I saw


----------



## sealybobo

I didn't even like magic Johnson or Larry Bird because I was a piston fan and they worked the bad boys so much I couldn't stand them but now looking back I appreciate their greatness


----------



## sealybobo

I did root for Shaq when he went to Miami because I wanted him to shove it in Kobe's face and when one without Kobe. plus I didn't know weighed at the time he was young and I was happy for him to win the championship - they were a good dynamic duo but usually I root for the underdogs


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah time for the 2nd half.  And pretty much a tie game.  Now, Papageorgio, is when game 2 REALLY  begins.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how and why Cleveland is still in this game either Golden State is not playing their hearts out or LeBron is that damn good. but I think you're right I don't think they really play hard until the second half. if this were the bad boys they'd be winning by 20 points right now they would show no mercy hell you never know Cleveland wins this one and they are right back in this. everyone thinks Cleveland is done it would be amazing if they were tied 1 to 1 tomorrow morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden State is NOT the bad boys.  But their depth should win them the 2nd half.
Click to expand...

Golden State might not even win. oh my God who is this Villanueva guy? how huge is this and getting to cement his legacy I guess on NBA finals history. there's a lot of guys that I remember fondly NBA Finals history they might not be Hall of Famers but when it came down to when it really mattered they delivered and that Villanuova guy did tonight. That's what I'm taking about. this s*** just got real interesting


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Rocko

Lebron was great tonight, but Delly's D on Curry was huge. Hopefully the cavs can win the next two in Cleveland!


----------



## fbj

All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's

Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring


----------



## TheOldSchool

fbj said:


> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring


If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.


----------



## fbj

TheOldSchool said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.
Click to expand...



he can never be on Jordan's level because he leaves teams after they lose.    MJ never did that


----------



## DGS49

After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.

This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.


----------



## fbj

DGS49 said:


> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.




No one should be MVP when they shoot 3's from half court


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring


no kidding I used to always hear live by the three die by the three. I should have seen this coming. the way the games played in the finals is not the same way it's played in the regular season. And I did say before these finals that Golden State doesn't deserve to win this year because you need to lose first to learn how to win. so this would be typical or what should have been expected of a team even though golden state has the best record in the league during the regular season and home court advantage that doesn't really matter when another team like Cleveland clamps down on you defensively and they have the greatest player on the planet who's got plenty of playoff experience.. seems like the only people who beat lebron are people who are older than him Dirk Nowitzki Tim Duncan. who will be the first young nba superstar to dethrone the king. I didn't want LeBron to pass Michael Jordan but that can change my opinion and attitude I'm a total bandwagon fan. I'll jump on the bandwagon. We are watching greatness.

and this doesn't mean I'm rooting for LeBron I still hope curry beats them but I think it's cool if they don't. maybe it's better that the NBA championship stay in a small elite bunch. it won't mean as much if everyone has a championship make curry have to work for it. it is completely possible that him and his team never make it to the finals ever again. Durant will be healthy next year and his team's going to have a better draft pick than Golden State


----------



## fbj

Where is he??


----------



## sealybobo

this isn't a question to all of you basketball fans who are fans of teams that never win NBA championships. Since 2004 pistons won the championship and they should have repeated in 2005 but that's a different story only 5 teams have won an NBA championship the heat Celtics Dallas Spurs and Lakers.what is it like being in Atlanta fans for the Clippers fan or Orlando or any of those other teams that never win championships?


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Where is he??


first NBA Finals. if you go back and look at every great team or great champion usually see this your first Finals. you got to lose before you win.


----------



## sealybobo

I would like to see more green when a NBA championship he works hard I like guys like that


----------



## sealybobo

just as I say that he picks up his fourth personal


----------



## sealybobo

another guy I'm going to remember because of these finals Shumpert.probably didn't spell it right but you know who I mean the guy playing with LeBron. Villinauoava too.


----------



## sealybobo

LeBron James is having a Michael Jordan type game right now.


----------



## sealybobo

I can totally see Golden State winning game 4 in the series being tied can it be anybody's game even if Golden State won tonight I wouldn't put LeBron out of it and even though LeBron one tonight I'm not counting curry out either


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he can never be on Jordan's level because he leaves teams after they lose.    MJ never did that
Click to expand...

Actually MJ left to go play baseball.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.


No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
Click to expand...

The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
Click to expand...

That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
Click to expand...

curry got his team to the finals clearly he's an MVP. but I totally get what you're saying I'm not arguing with you I'm just saying it doesn't have to go to LeBron every year there's other guys like harden did a great job. LeBron doesn't have a cancer on his team like Dwight Howard. and you are right the award could go to lebron every year but seeing as how curry had the year he had this year I'd say it wasn't a fix going to him.. guy pointed out to me last night that currys numbers are almost all better than Reggie Millers. don't don't forget how many finals LeBron choked in


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
Click to expand...

is curry better than Kevin Durant?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
Click to expand...

I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Games 1 and 2 of the NBA final, is it clear to everyone now that L. James is the most valuable player of this era?  Stephan Curry?  You gotta be joking.
> 
> This is a repeat of the absurd MVP's that went to Steve Nash, when Shaq was so far and away the most valuable player that the writers forgot to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
Click to expand...

Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
Click to expand...

Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
Click to expand...

Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him. 

I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
Click to expand...

Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
Click to expand...

I feel the exact same way. I was a hater. but actually that's a good thing that means he's so great that I can't stand him because he's not on my team. and I wanted to believe and I hoped you would never catch Michael Jordan but now a part of me says I hope he does but please let Durant curry and other superstars win a couple here in there too. they were talking about this on the radio. people were trying to say that Michael did it was less than LeBron did the first year Michael won the championship but he had Pippen. they were also saying that Jordan be the better team he beat the Lakers nobody's comparing Golden State today with the Lakers of that year are they?


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Steph won the MVP fair and square. You can give the Finals MVP to Lebron if they win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
Click to expand...

are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
Click to expand...

or miss them all like you did last night. Lol I thought durant was the king of the shooters I thought Kevin Durant was money all the sudden Curry's the greatest? I think Kevin Durant was just hurt this year


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
Click to expand...

Yeah let me amend what I said.  When he's playing with fire he wins 99/100 times.  Sometimes he's just too nonchalant.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
Click to expand...

I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest


----------



## fbj

Lebron about to win the title with 4 CLOWNS

Goofy ass Delly
Ghetto ass JR smith
Throwback Shumpert
Goofy Russian Dude


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Lebron about to win the title with 4 CLOWNS
> 
> Goofy ass Delly
> Ghetto ass JR smith
> Throwback Shumpert
> Goofy Russian Dude


it's like they're playing a game where LeBron and curry are the captains and James says to curry you go ahead and pick the first four guys and I'll take the last 4 and James still wins.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he can never be on Jordan's level because he leaves teams after they lose.    MJ never did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually MJ left to go play baseball.
Click to expand...


I think he got involved in gambling and Stern and he made a deal.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he can never be on Jordan's level because he leaves teams after they lose.    MJ never did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually MJ left to go play baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he got involved in gambling and Stern and he made a deal.
Click to expand...

In the 30 for 30 about MJ going to play baseball a guy laughs that off and says to go look at pictures of David Sterns pants during that period; that the area around the knees was completely worn out from the time he spent on his knees begging Jordan to stay.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he can never be on Jordan's level because he leaves teams after they lose.    MJ never did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually MJ left to go play baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he got involved in gambling and Stern and he made a deal.
Click to expand...

Another urban legend with no proof but lots of speculation.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fuck golden state does is SHOOT THREE's
> 
> Congrats Lebron on your 3rd ring
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets it done, I'll put him above Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he can never be on Jordan's level because he leaves teams after they lose.    MJ never did that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually MJ left to go play baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he got involved in gambling and Stern and he made a deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another urban legend with no proof but lots of speculation.
Click to expand...

Baseball may have banned Pete Rose for gambling, but imagine if it had been Ruth.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or miss them all like you did last night. Lol I thought durant was the king of the shooters I thought Kevin Durant was money all the sudden Curry's the greatest? I think Kevin Durant was just hurt this year
Click to expand...

Curry hit 6 three pointers last night.  What game were you watching?  KD has a good shot but nobody shoots like Curry. I've watched him since he was a rookie and he is the only person I would ever admit shoots better than me.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors would have won 10 more games if you switched out Curry with Lebron.  I like Curry, but Lebron is the MVP every year.  The NBA just doesn't want the same guy getting the award over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
Click to expand...

When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
Click to expand...

KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true but Lebron doesnt play on the Dubs. Curry does and led them to the best record while breaking his own 3pt shooting record.  MVP doesnt mean "best player". Everyone knows Lebron is better than Curry. People who think otherwise dont know basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
Click to expand...

weird how the spurs could never win two in a row


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
Click to expand...

What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
Click to expand...

I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
Click to expand...

Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
Click to expand...

How about this one:

Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
Click to expand...

maybe Westbrook Harden and Kevin Durant would have won a championship together


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
Click to expand...

if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?
Click to expand...

I think Cleveland would have been just fine if they stayed healthy and this is actually scary next year what are they going to look like?


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> 
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
Click to expand...

2 together!


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
Click to expand...

I think KD and Westbrook have great chemistry.  They just need a coach that can convince them to value the ball and make smart decisions. Both are young and Westbrook in particular needs to find a balance between his emotions and thinking.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe Westbrook Harden and Kevin Durant would have won a championship together
Click to expand...

Yeah I think OKC messed up on that one. They valued their jump shooting PF more than their scorer/distributor. It worked out for Harden well in the long run.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Cleveland would have been just fine if they stayed healthy and this is actually scary next year what are they going to look like?
Click to expand...

I think they should spend Love's money on someone else.  I'd have to look at the list of free agents, but I'm sure there's someone there that would be a better fit.  And they'll be kicking themselves for passing on the freebie of drafting Wiggins.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would stop my 6'11" Curry?  Can you imagine Curry at that height? He would hit 3 pointers from half court with regularity.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
Click to expand...

They need a low post player at PF since KD and Westbrook are murder from the outside.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think KD and Westbrook have great chemistry.  They just need a coach that can convince them to value the ball and make smart decisions. Both are young and Westbrook in particular needs to find a balance between his emotions and thinking.
Click to expand...

The right coach would certainly help, but I would love to see Durant unleashed as the unquestionable #1 scorer on a team.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe.  But you can't rely on 3 pointers to win playoffs.  Lebron is a beast.  I've been a hater for most of his career, especially after "the decision," but I have to admit when he's playing with the eye of the tiger nobody can stop him.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 on this finals because of the Cavs injuries, but my money's on Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?
Click to expand...

I'm on the fence about this one.  I think Lebron would have been great for Wiggins development but he doesnt space the floor. Love by his very presence spaces the floor at least and he can sometimes rebound. I think there are cheaper alternatives but if he goes then thats more wear and tear on Lebron and Kyrie.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think KD and Westbrook have great chemistry.  They just need a coach that can convince them to value the ball and make smart decisions. Both are young and Westbrook in particular needs to find a balance between his emotions and thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right coach would certainly help, but I would love to see Durant unleashed as the unquestionable #1 scorer on a team.
Click to expand...

They need to move Westbrook to SG and get a defensive PG. KD should always be the number 1 option but how do you hold Westbrook back?  That dude has such a killer instinct. I think its more highly developed than KD's.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the fence about this one.  I think Lebron would have been great for Wiggins development but he doesnt space the floor. Love by his very presence spaces the floor at least and he can sometimes rebound. I think there are cheaper alternatives but if he goes then thats more wear and tear on Lebron and Kyrie.
Click to expand...

Maybe but you want a guy who NEEDS to play in the 4th quarter.  The Cavs decided many times it would be better for love to sit then.  That's not a guy I want to spend money on when I have the potential GOAT on my team.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 together!
Click to expand...

I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think KD and Westbrook have great chemistry.  They just need a coach that can convince them to value the ball and make smart decisions. Both are young and Westbrook in particular needs to find a balance between his emotions and thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right coach would certainly help, but I would love to see Durant unleashed as the unquestionable #1 scorer on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need to move Westbrook to SG and get a defensive PG. KD should always be the number 1 option but how do you hold Westbrook back?  That dude has such a killer instinct. I think its more highly developed than KD's.
Click to expand...

Dude that's a FASCINATING scenario!  Westbrook to SG, I never even thought of that switch.  But could he handle that blow to his ego?

But I will add that maybe the reason that KD's killer instinct isn't more developed is because he has to share.  Look what Lebron's doing in these finals now that he can't share for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what makes this Finals so much fun for me. I want GS to win because thats where I am from but I have always thought Lebron was an amazing player.  I remember seeing a video of him in high school and thought to myself that he was going to be better than MJ.  When I saw Curry in the NCAA tournament I told my best friend he was gong to be a star in the NBA and he laughed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe Westbrook Harden and Kevin Durant would have won a championship together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think OKC messed up on that one. They valued their jump shooting PF more than their scorer/distributor. It worked out for Harden well in the long run.
Click to expand...

it worked out for hardened but not if he wants to win a championship he's not going to do it with Dwight Howard


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> 
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
Click to expand...

He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe Westbrook Harden and Kevin Durant would have won a championship together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think OKC messed up on that one. They valued their jump shooting PF more than their scorer/distributor. It worked out for Harden well in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it worked out for hardened but not if he wants to win a championship he's not going to do it with Dwight Howard
Click to expand...

Yeah Dwight Howard's a disaster.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the fence about this one.  I think Lebron would have been great for Wiggins development but he doesnt space the floor. Love by his very presence spaces the floor at least and he can sometimes rebound. I think there are cheaper alternatives but if he goes then thats more wear and tear on Lebron and Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe but you want a guy who NEEDS to play in the 4th quarter.  The Cavs decided many times it would be better for love to sit then.  That's not a guy I want to spend money on when I have the potential GOAT on my team.
Click to expand...

love is replaceable


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> 
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.
Click to expand...

how do I not remember that?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about his and Westbrook's chemistry?  Westbrook was a beast when the load was put on his shoulders alone.  Imagine if Durant was somewhere that he was unquestionably the guy?  Look what happened to Harden; he left and competed for MVP this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe Westbrook Harden and Kevin Durant would have won a championship together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think OKC messed up on that one. They valued their jump shooting PF more than their scorer/distributor. It worked out for Harden well in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it worked out for hardened but not if he wants to win a championship he's not going to do it with Dwight Howard
Click to expand...

He will if Howard stops thinking he should have plays ran for him as the #1 option. Howard is a monster on defense. His problem is mental. He lets everyone get to him and tries to pretend they dont.  Once he lets go of wanting to please everyone and just plays he will be able to win a championship.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> 
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Who came out of retirement and won another ring?


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> 
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do I not remember that?
Click to expand...

Hold on maybe I'm being crazy.  Let me google it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even weirder that they've been so good for so long.  If I recall right, Tim Duncan has more 50+ win seasons than many franchises.
> 
> 
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who came out of retirement and won another ring?
Click to expand...

Robinson, but I'm double checking.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about Kevin Durant. I thought he would have won a championship right now. I think when it's all said and done he will be one of the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> KD will definitely get a ring before he is gone if his foot heals correctly.  Brooks was the reason the team couldnt get over the hump. We will see how this next coach works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Westbrook is the answer I don't think he's Durants pippen. or they definitely need one more piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Kevin Love was kind of an awkward fit on the Cavs team all year; could Andrew Wiggins have been Lebron's Pippen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the fence about this one.  I think Lebron would have been great for Wiggins development but he doesnt space the floor. Love by his very presence spaces the floor at least and he can sometimes rebound. I think there are cheaper alternatives but if he goes then thats more wear and tear on Lebron and Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe but you want a guy who NEEDS to play in the 4th quarter.  The Cavs decided many times it would be better for love to sit then.  That's not a guy I want to spend money on when I have the potential GOAT on my team.
Click to expand...

I think Love would be better off somewhere else to be honest.  I thought he was awesome in college.  There is something with his personality that seems to keep him distant from his teammates. My uncle knows him from when he was a kid and says he has changed.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I recall him and David Robinson what are championship together and that's like forever ago
> 
> 
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who came out of retirement and won another ring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robinson, but I'm double checking.
Click to expand...

Naw. Robinson won a ring then retired.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.


----------



## Rocko

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.



No he didn't, tard.


----------



## Rocko

You probably got David Robinson confused with Glen robinson.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
Click to expand...

Well you're going to feel stupid when you look it up.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.


I think Robinson got hurt in 00 and thats how they got Duncan if I remember correctly. He retired in 03.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> You probably got David Robinson confused with Glen robinson.


2002-03 San Antonio Spurs Roster and Stats Basketball-Reference.com


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
Click to expand...

Hey monkey dont call people tard.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Robinson got hurt in 00 and thats how they got Duncan if I remember correctly. He retired in 03.
Click to expand...

Duncan's been in the league since '97.  He won that year with Robinson and again in 2003.


----------



## Rocko

TheOldSchool said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you're going to feel stupid when you look it up.
Click to expand...


Yep, I'm an idiot. I can't believe I didn't know that. Well done is all I can say.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Robinson got hurt in 00 and thats how they got Duncan if I remember correctly. He retired in 03.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duncan's been in the league since '97.  He won that year with Robinson and again in 2003.
Click to expand...

Thats right. Robinson got hurt the prior season and thats how they got Duncan. He never retired until 03 though.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
Click to expand...


Shudup,  tard.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 together!
> 
> 
> 
> I would get that wrong and a trivia question then because I think David Robinson won his last year and then went out a champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came out of retirement and won another one.  In glorious fashion too.  His rebounding was ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who came out of retirement and won another ring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robinson, but I'm double checking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw. Robinson won a ring then retired.
Click to expand...

that's how I remember it too


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shudup,  tard.
Click to expand...

I am the Alpha and the Omega,


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shudup,  tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the Alpha and the Omega,
Click to expand...


You're an omega male, yes.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you're going to feel stupid when you look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm an idiot. I can't believe I didn't know that. Well done is all I can say.
Click to expand...

Hey I had to doublecheck.  It's been a long time since then.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shudup,  tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the Alpha and the Omega,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an omega male, yes.
Click to expand...

I'm also an alpha male. I am who is, and who was, and who is to come.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you're going to feel stupid when you look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm an idiot. I can't believe I didn't know that. Well done is all I can say.
Click to expand...

Everyone already knows youre an idiot. Stop looking for pity.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shudup,  tard.
Click to expand...

But seriously though the majority of people with disabled children feel bad when "retard" is used as an insult.  It's not that hard to take it out of your vocabulary.  Those people deserve as much dignity as you or I.


----------



## Rocko

TheOldSchool said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shudup,  tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But seriously though the majority of people with disabled children feel bad when "retard" is used as an insult.  It's not that hard to take it out of your vocabulary.  Those people deserve as much dignity as you or I.
Click to expand...


Are you serious?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you're going to feel stupid when you look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm an idiot. I can't believe I didn't know that. Well done is all I can say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone already knows youre an idiot. Stop looking for pity.
Click to expand...


Who's looking for pitty?? I man up when I'm wrong. Fortunately I don't have to do it often.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you're going to feel stupid when you look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm an idiot. I can't believe I didn't know that. Well done is all I can say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone already knows youre an idiot. Stop looking for pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's looking for pitty?? I man up when I'm wrong. Fortunately I don't have to do it often.
Click to expand...

Yes fortunately you aren't a man so that would make sense.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Robinson won with the Spurs in '99 and '03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey dont call people tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shudup,  tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But seriously though the majority of people with disabled children feel bad when "retard" is used as an insult.  It's not that hard to take it out of your vocabulary.  Those people deserve as much dignity as you or I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...

Rarely, but yes in this particular instance it strikes close to home.  I don't get mad at people for using the word because I used to as a kid and I know a lot of people don't care, but I respect people who don't.  I've worked with many families who feel hurt and genuinely sad when they hear someone insult someone else by calling them 'retarded.' So I guess Rocko, I would like to ask you to reconsider using that word as an insult in the future.  If you do, well that's fine, but if you don't, well I hope that boosts your Karma.


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> is curry better than Kevin Durant?
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
Click to expand...



Which is why Popovich is overrated


----------



## TheOldSchool

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Popovich is overrated
Click to expand...

Are you kidding?!  Pop is among rarified air.  All time wins, championships... The man should have a trophy named after him.


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Popovich is overrated
Click to expand...


Now that is funny!


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  Curry can do more than KD.  KD is a match up problem because of his height and gets better looks at the rim. If he could shoot like Curry he would be better than Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lebron and your KD/Curry hybrid equal supporting casts in a 7 game playoff, and Lebrons team wins 99/100 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you forgetting the LeBron of the years when Dirk Nowitzki for Tim Duncan spank him like a little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Dallas beat the Heat they had a great defensive scheme. Send Lebron left and make him a jump shooter.  Worked great. The next year Lebron worked on that and won a ring. Spurs were simply a better team than the Heat last year. I dont think an all star team could have beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how the spurs could never win two in a row
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Popovich is overrated
Click to expand...

Pop overrated?  Did someone call him the almighty or something?  Pop is one of the best coaches in history.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Missed Tuesday's game. 

Looking forward to tonight's game.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.


I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games


----------



## Treeshepherd

Go Dubs.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Go Dubs.


Cleveland's role players are rolling all over your dubs. Shumpert the two big and delle are all doing their jobs and the Dubs seem like one trick ponies


----------



## Billo_Really

Kobe said the Warriors are playing like they expect to be in a few more Finals.


----------



## Papageorgio

Watching my first playoff game tonight. 

The pace seems to favor the Warriors.


----------



## sealybobo

,


Billo_Really said:


> Kobe said the Warriors are playing like they expect to be in a few more Finals.


exactly and I wouldn't count on that with Kevin Durant hopefully being healthy next year. but hey Kobe I don't think was necessarily great his first few years trying to win a championship. if I recall correctly him and check struggled trying to win they had to get Phil Jackson to come teach them how


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Watching my first playoff game tonight.


Ever? 

So you missed:
Willis Reed's, _"Ooh, my hip hurts!  My hip hurts!"_
Hondo and Jabbar going back and forth with game winning shots.
Cowens diving after a loose ball.​



Papageorgio said:


> The pace seems to favor the Warriors.


That it does.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> ,
> 
> exactly and I wouldn't count on that with Kevin Durant hopefully being healthy next year. but hey Kobe I don't think was necessarily great his first few years trying to win a championship. if I recall correctly him and check struggled trying to win they had to get Phil Jackson to come teach them how


Let me get this straight, you agree with Kobe's assessment of the Warriors in the Finals, but still used this as an opportunity to trash him?

I don't want Durant.  He's damaged goods.  He's got a foot injury and is going to be another Yao Ming.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> exactly and I wouldn't count on that with Kevin Durant hopefully being healthy next year. but hey Kobe I don't think was necessarily great his first few years trying to win a championship. if I recall correctly him and check struggled trying to win they had to get Phil Jackson to come teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you agree with Kobe's assessment of the Warriors in the Finals, but still used this as an opportunity to trash him?
> 
> I don't want Durant.  He's damaged goods.  He's got a foot injury and is going to be another Yao Ming.
Click to expand...

why was David Lee out game 2&3? I don't think kerr is substituting his players as well as he did in game 1. there was this guy mo something?I think they said he won a national championship in college?I haven't seen him since game 1


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> exactly and I wouldn't count on that with Kevin Durant hopefully being healthy next year. but hey Kobe I don't think was necessarily great his first few years trying to win a championship. if I recall correctly him and check struggled trying to win they had to get Phil Jackson to come teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you agree with Kobe's assessment of the Warriors in the Finals, but still used this as an opportunity to trash him?
> 
> I don't want Durant.  He's damaged goods.  He's got a foot injury and is going to be another Yao Ming.
Click to expand...

if you have read my previous post you'll see that if I hate you as a basketball player it's a sign of respect. I hate Kobe like I hate Jordan like I hate LeBron. and I'm starting to think it would be nice if curry and Golden State win. it is kind of nice not caring who wins. usually I really want one team or the other to win but this year I don't care which team wins. I would sort of like to see LeBron only still have two championships after this season is over but if you win he will deserve it. it's hard to not like LeBron


----------



## Treeshepherd

Papageorgio said:


> The pace seems to favor the Warriors.



Usher sang the slowest, most drawn out National Anthem in history. 

Once the game started, I agree, it was much faster with the Dubs playing Bogut a total of 3 minutes. David Lee (6'9") really only played 15 minutes, though it seemed like more. They went mostly with 2 guards and 3 forwards and gassed LeBron out, plus he got his head sliced open by the camera. Mosgov had a career game, but that was the trade-off. 

Good game 4. Game 1 was entertaining. Game 2 was tough to watch for 3 quarters, but then the Warriors went on a run to get to OT. I missed game 3.


----------



## Rocko

Hey Look It s LeBron s Dick NSFW Probably


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> Hey Look It s LeBron s Dick NSFW Probably



Looks like the cavs came up a little short


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
Click to expand...

Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.


----------



## Steinlight

Lebron is a very good goy that makes Dan Gilbert a lot of money. Of course this successful organization is led by a jewish owner, Dan Gilbert, and a Jewish coach David Blatt. It is no coincidence either.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pace seems to favor the Warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usher sang the slowest, most drawn out National Anthem in history.
> 
> Once the game started, I agree, it was much faster with the Dubs playing Bogut a total of 3 minutes. David Lee (6'9") really only played 15 minutes, though it seemed like more. They went mostly with 2 guards and 3 forwards and gassed LeBron out, plus he got his head sliced open by the camera. Mosgov had a career game, but that was the trade-off.
> 
> Good game 4. Game 1 was entertaining. Game 2 was tough to watch for 3 quarters, but then the Warriors went on a run to get to OT. I missed game 3.
Click to expand...

game 3 was not good for the Dubs


----------



## Judicial review

The Cavs really deserve to win the NBA championship.  I'm from Ohio and I just heard of them today. Lol...


----------



## sealybobo

Judicial review said:


> The Cavs really deserve to win the NBA championship.  I'm from Ohio and I just heard of them today. Lol...


that's probably because you're white and watch hockey


----------



## Judicial review

sealybobo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cavs really deserve to win the NBA championship.  I'm from Ohio and I just heard of them today. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> that's probably because you're white and watch hockey
Click to expand...


I'm a baseball guy, but hate Ohio teams.  I don't fit in here.


----------



## sealybobo

,*z then you are alright with me


Judicial review said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cavs really deserve to win the NBA championship.  I'm from Ohio and I just heard of them today. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> that's probably because you're white and watch hockey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a baseball guy, but hate Ohio teams.  I don't fit in here.
Click to expand...

 then you are ok by me lol


----------



## Papageorgio

If the Warriors continue their play in game 5, this series is over in six. They wore out Lebron. The talent is deeper, more athleticism, better scores, faster. 

LeBron is the only reason the Cavs could stay close. He is by far the best player in the league, it's not even close. Curry, is all finesse, Hardin can't play defense to save his life. Lebron can score, rebound, defend, steal, assist, you name it. 

I still want the Warriors to win it all.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> If the Warriors continue their play in game 5, this series is over in six. They wore out Lebron. The talent is deeper, more athleticism, better scores, faster.
> 
> LeBron is the only reason the Cavs could stay close. He is by far the best player in the league, it's not even close. Curry, is all finesse, Hardin can't play defense to save his life. Lebron can score, rebound, defend, steal, assist, you name it.
> 
> I still want the Warriors to win it all.


I say it will go 7 with the Dubs winning it all.. Lebron has another game in him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thank goodness the warriors won last night.oakland is in danger of losing ALL their sports teams.the warriors pretty much being good as gone in a couple of years so the city of oakland  deserves a championship more than anyone.I hope the warriors win it all and then when they do move to san fran in a couple of years.they suck just like they have the last forty years in oakland.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> If the Warriors continue their play in game 5, this series is over in six. They wore out Lebron. The talent is deeper, more athleticism, better scores, faster.
> 
> LeBron is the only reason the Cavs could stay close. He is by far the best player in the league, it's not even close. Curry, is all finesse, Hardin can't play defense to save his life. Lebron can score, rebound, defend, steal, assist, you name it.
> 
> I still want the Warriors to win it all.


it seemed like Steve Kerr was not making the proper adjustments and substitutionsin games 2 and 3. Let's see if cleveland makes the proper adjustments in the next game.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> thank goodness the warriors won last night.oakland is in danger of losing ALL their sports teams.the warriors pretty much being good as gone in a couple of years so the city of oakland  deserves a championship more than anyone.I hope the warriors win it all and then when they do move to san fran in a couple of years.they suck just like they have the last forty years in oakland.


how can you say they deserve more than Cleveland? California has a lot of Champions what does Ohio have?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank goodness the warriors won last night.oakland is in danger of losing ALL their sports teams.the warriors pretty much being good as gone in a couple of years so the city of oakland  deserves a championship more than anyone.I hope the warriors win it all and then when they do move to san fran in a couple of years.they suck just like they have the last forty years in oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> how can you say they deserve more than Cleveland? California has a lot of Champions what does Ohio have?
Click to expand...


under normal circumstances I would not be rooting for Oakland and I would agree cleveland deserves this championship but like i said,this isnt normal circumstances.

If I had a crystal ball and knew things would work out for at least the A's and Raiders to stay then i would indeed be pulling for cleveland but i dont have a crystal ball in front of me so I have to pull for the warriors under these circumstances.

cleveland at least doesnt have to worry about losing all their sports teams.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Warriors continue their play in game 5, this series is over in six. They wore out Lebron. The talent is deeper, more athleticism, better scores, faster.
> 
> LeBron is the only reason the Cavs could stay close. He is by far the best player in the league, it's not even close. Curry, is all finesse, Hardin can't play defense to save his life. Lebron can score, rebound, defend, steal, assist, you name it.
> 
> I still want the Warriors to win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> it seemed like Steve Kerr was not making the proper adjustments and substitutionsin games 2 and 3. Let's see if cleveland makes the proper adjustments in the next game.
Click to expand...


I still question Kerr and some of his decisions, but he is a rookie coach, so I give him a break on that end.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
Click to expand...

Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
Click to expand...

When did he make even 1 all NBA defensive team? In terms of the NBA Delly is a scrub. Dude wasnt even drafted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
Click to expand...


off topic for a second here but-

you know it sure is  funny and odd that one of your own who your a fan of,CAN  accept "FACTS" that deflategate is the worst scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal but you cant.Odd how he isnt in denial that a sport that is near and dear to him has been tainted and tarnished  like you are.

Jim Kelly says there s no doubt Tom Brady cheated For The Win


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did he make even 1 all NBA defensive team? In terms of the NBA Delly is a scrub. Dude wasnt even drafted.
Click to expand...


So what if he wasn't drafted? That's ancient history by now. The guy's been shutting the MVP down in the finals, and has been killing in the post season in general. This is only his second year in the pros, plenty of time for him to make all NBA defensive teams.


----------



## Rocko

9/11 inside job said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> off topic for a second here but-
> 
> you know it sure is  funny and odd that one of your own who your a fan of,CAN  accept "FACTS" that deflategate is the worst scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal but you cant.Odd how he isnt in denial that a sport that is near and dear to him has been tainted and tarnished  like you are.
> 
> Jim Kelly says there s no doubt Tom Brady cheated For The Win
Click to expand...


Shaq recently said he used to deflate the balls before each game. How come nobody cares about that? Jerry rice stickum..nobody cares?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did he make even 1 all NBA defensive team? In terms of the NBA Delly is a scrub. Dude wasnt even drafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if he wasn't drafted? That's ancient history by now. The guy's been shutting the MVP down in the finals, and has been killing in the post season in general. This is only his second year in the pros, plenty of time for him to make all NBA defensive teams.
Click to expand...

If he was so good someone would have drated him at least. St Marys talks up their players big time. For people to take a pass on him indicates he is a scrub. So you admit he never made any all defensive teams? Good. Delly hasnt shut down anyone. What is Curry averaging again?  He will never make a all defensive team. You must be fucking high.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did he make even 1 all NBA defensive team? In terms of the NBA Delly is a scrub. Dude wasnt even drafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if he wasn't drafted? That's ancient history by now. The guy's been shutting the MVP down in the finals, and has been killing in the post season in general. This is only his second year in the pros, plenty of time for him to make all NBA defensive teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was so good someone would have drated him at least. St Marys talks up their players big time. For people to take a pass on him indicates he is a scrub. So you admit he never made any all defensive teams? Good. Delly hasnt shut down anyone. What is Curry averaging again?  He will never make a all defensive team. You must be fucking high.
Click to expand...

So John Starks was a scrub then? He was never drafted. It doesn't matter if he was never drafted, he's in the NBA, jerk off. I never said he has made an all defensive team to this point. You must be slow. Curry's numbers against Delly have been extremely sub par. look them up.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did he make even 1 all NBA defensive team? In terms of the NBA Delly is a scrub. Dude wasnt even drafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if he wasn't drafted? That's ancient history by now. The guy's been shutting the MVP down in the finals, and has been killing in the post season in general. This is only his second year in the pros, plenty of time for him to make all NBA defensive teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was so good someone would have drated him at least. St Marys talks up their players big time. For people to take a pass on him indicates he is a scrub. So you admit he never made any all defensive teams? Good. Delly hasnt shut down anyone. What is Curry averaging again?  He will never make a all defensive team. You must be fucking high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So John Starks was a scrub then? He was never drafted. It doesn't matter if he was never drafted, he's in the NBA, jerk off. I never said he has made an all defensive team to this point. You must be slow. Curry's numbers against Delly have been extremely sub par. look them up.
Click to expand...

John Starks played when there was no internet. No one really knew about him. Delly isnt even close to John Starks in talent dude. LOL!  Delly was on a pretty good team in college. He had lots of exposure. Face it. He is a scrub that worked hard and made the team on grit and determination not talent or ability. His own coach at St Marys said he couldnt guard anyone but the reason they kept him is because he never gave up trying.  You said he had the ability to make an all defensive team. You are a moron if you really believe that.  Currys numbers are down because he is off not because of Delly.  Curry is averaging 23.5 points, 6.3 assists, 4.5 rebounds, 1.5 steals in the Finals. Not too much different from his season averages.

Stephen Curry Stats - Golden State Warriors - ESPN

You sound like the typical no basketball knowledge having idiot.


----------



## Papageorgio

Jerry Rice admitted to using stickum.

Jerry Rice on stickum use All players did it 

His excuse is everyone did it. 

Now twist and excuse his cheating.


----------



## Papageorgio

Now let's get back to the thread topic, NBA  and take football BS to another thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

Warriors are who they were for the first three series. I think they have woke up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
Click to expand...

are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
Click to expand...


You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
Click to expand...


Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.


I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.


----------



## fbj

Only way GS wins is if they win Game 5

The end


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Jerry Rice admitted to using stickum.
> 
> Jerry Rice on stickum use All players did it
> 
> His excuse is everyone did it.
> 
> Now twist and excuse his cheating.


As far as stickum goes, _*Fred Biletnikoff* _was the stikum king.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Only way GS wins is if they win Game 5
> 
> The end


You didn't see game 4?  This series is over.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only way GS wins is if they win Game 5
> 
> The end
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see game 4?  This series is over.
Click to expand...


If GS doesn't win Game 5 to regain full control of home court advanatage, the CAVS will win in Game 6


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> if you have read my previous post you'll see that if I hate you as a basketball player it's a sign of respect. I hate Kobe like I hate Jordan like I hate LeBron. and I'm starting to think it would be nice if curry and Golden State win. it is kind of nice not caring who wins. usually I really want one team or the other to win but this year I don't care which team wins. I would sort of like to see LeBron only still have two championships after this season is over but if you win he will deserve it. it's hard to not like LeBron


LeBron is responsible for a full 50% of the Cavs offense, he can't sustain that.  The Cavs are done.  LeBron is spent and has no help.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> If GS doesn't win Game 5 to regain full control of home court advanatage, the CAVS will win in Game 6


Cavs don't have the horses to go full throttle like that.  The Warriors are too deep and can throw too many fresh legs at them.  It's over.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.


He cuts too easy.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If GS doesn't win Game 5 to regain full control of home court advanatage, the CAVS will win in Game 6
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs don't have the horses to go full throttle like that.  The Warriors are too deep and can throw too many fresh legs at them.  It's over.
Click to expand...



We will see.    The problem with GS is they still live and die by the three point shot which is not how you win a title


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
Click to expand...

i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
Click to expand...

Did he make any all NBA defensive teams?


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed Tuesday's game.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
Click to expand...

of course I appreciate the way he's playing it's exactly the way I play. I play really tight defense and hustle a lot. why.? Because I'm not that good.we've seen this with other superstars. they put some scrub on him and he hounds him the whole game. anyways it seems the magic is gone. they can only give that kind of effort 1 game. he'll have to do that two more times. Dale is trying to be Bruce Bowen


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
Click to expand...

reminds me of that Asian guy came from Harvard Jeremy Lin. lol they thought he was the next great thing and he is pretty good but certainly not a champion or All Star


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> When did he make even 1 all NBA defensive team? In terms of the NBA Delly is a scrub. Dude wasnt even drafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if he wasn't drafted? That's ancient history by now. The guy's been shutting the MVP down in the finals, and has been killing in the post season in general. This is only his second year in the pros, plenty of time for him to make all NBA defensive teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was so good someone would have drated him at least. St Marys talks up their players big time. For people to take a pass on him indicates he is a scrub. So you admit he never made any all defensive teams? Good. Delly hasnt shut down anyone. What is Curry averaging again?  He will never make a all defensive team. You must be fucking high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So John Starks was a scrub then? He was never drafted. It doesn't matter if he was never drafted, he's in the NBA, jerk off. I never said he has made an all defensive team to this point. You must be slow. Curry's numbers against Delly have been extremely sub par. look them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Starks played when there was no internet. No one really knew about him. Delly isnt even close to John Starks in talent dude. LOL!  Delly was on a pretty good team in college. He had lots of exposure. Face it. He is a scrub that worked hard and made the team on grit and determination not talent or ability. His own coach at St Marys said he couldnt guard anyone but the reason they kept him is because he never gave up trying.  You said he had the ability to make an all defensive team. You are a moron if you really believe that.  Currys numbers are down because he is off not because of Delly.  Curry is averaging 23.5 points, 6.3 assists, 4.5 rebounds, 1.5 steals in the Finals. Not too much different from his season averages.
> 
> Stephen Curry Stats - Golden State Warriors - ESPN
> 
> You sound like the typical no basketball knowledge having idiot.
Click to expand...

the way I remember it Starks had his opportunity to shine playing with Patrick Ewing and he didn't deliver. yes he was a good player but just not a champion.


----------



## Paulie

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you have read my previous post you'll see that if I hate you as a basketball player it's a sign of respect. I hate Kobe like I hate Jordan like I hate LeBron. and I'm starting to think it would be nice if curry and Golden State win. it is kind of nice not caring who wins. usually I really want one team or the other to win but this year I don't care which team wins. I would sort of like to see LeBron only still have two championships after this season is over but if you win he will deserve it. it's hard to not like LeBron
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron is responsible for a full 50% of the Cavs offense, he can't sustain that.  The Cavs are done.  LeBron is spent and has no help.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. They have an extra day off and he's a physical anomaly. The rest of these guys barely played all season so they should have plenty in their tank. People aren't realizing it but they're probably better off without Kyrie. Dova probably wouldn't be in there much and curry would be getting much better looks. This thing ain't over yet at all


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you have read my previous post you'll see that if I hate you as a basketball player it's a sign of respect. I hate Kobe like I hate Jordan like I hate LeBron. and I'm starting to think it would be nice if curry and Golden State win. it is kind of nice not caring who wins. usually I really want one team or the other to win but this year I don't care which team wins. I would sort of like to see LeBron only still have two championships after this season is over but if you win he will deserve it. it's hard to not like LeBron
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron is responsible for a full 50% of the Cavs offense, he can't sustain that.  The Cavs are done.  LeBron is spent and has no help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. They have an extra day off and he's a physical anomaly. The rest of these guys barely played all season so they should have plenty in their tank. People aren't realizing it but they're probably better off without Kyrie. Dova probably wouldn't be in there much and curry would be getting much better looks. This thing ain't over yet at all
Click to expand...

I don't think any of us would put a thousand dollars on the next game. who knows which Cleveland team will show up and which Golden State team will show up.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Rice admitted to using stickum.
> 
> Jerry Rice on stickum use All players did it
> 
> His excuse is everyone did it.
> 
> Now twist and excuse his cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as stickum goes, _*Fred Biletnikoff* _was the stikum king.
Click to expand...


No kidding, if the ball was anywhere near him it would stick to him. I don't think he ever had to use his hands. lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
Click to expand...


Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadova will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
Click to expand...

imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
Click to expand...


They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
Click to expand...

that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
Click to expand...


They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that red-headed prick!  Dellvadova  looks a little like him, but Twardzik was a better ball-handler, shooter, passer and drove to the hoop a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
Click to expand...

and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
> 
> 
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship
Click to expand...

thank god the warriors won last night,they could not have afforded to go down 3 to 1 and expect to win anything.that game saved their season.I am feeling much better about their chances now after giving up on them when they lost at home after not just beating them but making it a blowout no less.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Twardzik, of course I'm a Blazer fan. That guy would go after every loose ball. I also think he was a better player than Dellvadova. After this series Dellvadove will fade, he is a role player but he is not a starter and I am sure he doesn't make many NBA rosters.
> 
> 
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship
Click to expand...


Yep, and odds are they will win two more games this season and 83 wins total. Tell me again why it is bad to shot a lot of threes?


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> imagine that's all LeBron James needs to win. says a lot about LeBron. all you have to do you is your job with LeBron you will win. now Golden State is also trying to do their job so it might not be as easy as it sounds. much deeper team. I think that is Steve Kerr's fault. isnt he a fairly new coac? Didn't somebody say it was his first year? He needs to substitute better. Match ups. Mix it up. In then out then shoot a 3. Golden State is just throwing up threes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank god the warriors won last night,they could not have afforded to go down 3 to 1 and expect to win anything.that game saved their season.I am feeling much better about their chances now after giving up on them when they lost at home after not just beating them but making it a blowout no less.
Click to expand...

to me it seems like Cleveland still has this one in the bag. I've seen plenty of championship series and this one seems typical back and forth I expect Cleveland to come out strong in game 5


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won 67 games throwing up threes, how do you argue with that?
> 
> 
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank god the warriors won last night,they could not have afforded to go down 3 to 1 and expect to win anything.that game saved their season.I am feeling much better about their chances now after giving up on them when they lost at home after not just beating them but making it a blowout no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to me it seems like Cleveland still has this one in the bag. I've seen plenty of championship series and this one seems typical back and forth I expect Cleveland to come out strong in game 5
Click to expand...


I expect the Cavs to go smaller but I think the Warriors will prevail, I think game four is the turning point. The other side is I don't underestimate James.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave Twardzik for the Trailblazers in the mid 70's and early 80's. He was called the polish pinball.
Click to expand...


Never heard of him. I'll have to youtube him later.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank god the warriors won last night,they could not have afforded to go down 3 to 1 and expect to win anything.that game saved their season.I am feeling much better about their chances now after giving up on them when they lost at home after not just beating them but making it a blowout no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to me it seems like Cleveland still has this one in the bag. I've seen plenty of championship series and this one seems typical back and forth I expect Cleveland to come out strong in game 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect the Cavs to go smaller but I think the Warriors will prevail, I think game four is the turning point. The other side is I don't underestimate James.
Click to expand...

James is the only reason I am not 100% sure the Dubs have this on lock.  I think its going 7.


----------



## Judicial review

The Cavs will win a Lebron will and can carry a team and is the next Michael Jordan.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reminds me of that Asian guy came from Harvard Jeremy Lin. lol they thought he was the next great thing and he is pretty good but certainly not a champion or All Star
Click to expand...

Lin would make an all NBA team before Delly.  He is a legit backup guard.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that that Dellavedova makes the same amount for the entire season that James makes in three games
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
Click to expand...


So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.


----------



## Rocko

Judicial review said:


> The Cavs will win a Lebron will and can carry a team and is the next Michael Jordan.



I wish you casual fans would SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT MJ AND LEBRON. Better yet just shut the fuck up period!


----------



## Judicial review

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
Click to expand...


Defense wins basketball games.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Delly is a scrub. Lebron is the best player on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
Click to expand...

What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.


----------



## Judicial review

Rocko said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cavs will win a Lebron will and can carry a team and is the next Michael Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you casual fans would SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT MJ AND LEBRON. Better yet just shut the fuck up period!
Click to expand...


No, I will not.  Lebron is from my home state and was in high school when i was.  I knew about him before any of the country. So... You shut the fuck up.  Have a nice day btw.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
Click to expand...


Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.

Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha at Delly's a scrub. Now I know you don't don't know anything about basketball. Delly has the ability to make an all NBA defense team. Yes he's that good. You obviously know not what you speek of. Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
Click to expand...


At least I don't pretend I played semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.
> 
> Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.
Click to expand...

I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
Click to expand...

I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about that white guy from Australia being an all-star after one good game? That's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I played semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
Click to expand...

At least I didnt pretend to know something about basketball when its apparent you dont know much of anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Delly all NBA Defensive team! LOL! First team or second?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.
> 
> Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.
Click to expand...


I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.
> 
> Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
Click to expand...

Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
Click to expand...


Yeah you made it sound like you and him played together. And that picture you showed us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything


----------



## Judicial review

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him guys that pla together. And that picture you should us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
Click to expand...


Why is your name ROCKO?  You in porn bro?


----------



## Rocko

Judicial review said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> 
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him guys that pla together. And that picture you should us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is your name ROCKO?  You in porn bro?
Click to expand...


Dude you're not even a flee..just get lost would be my advice.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> 
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.
> 
> Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
Click to expand...


So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him played together. And that picture you showed us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
Click to expand...

We did play together. Just not semi pro. I think your reading comprehension is on par with your basketball knowledge.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.
> 
> Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
Click to expand...

I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> 
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him played together. And that picture you showed us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did play together. Just not semi pro. I think your reading comprehension is on par with your basketball knowledge.
Click to expand...


Sure you played together...i believe that as much as I believe all the other crap you post....still waiting for your list of pgs that are better defensively than delly.


----------



## Judicial review

Rocko said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him guys that pla together. And that picture you should us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is your name ROCKO?  You in porn bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you're not even a flee..just get lost would be my advice.
Click to expand...


Dude, you are an ant compared to me on this board.  Keep it up we'll have to nominate you for the USMB board ass award.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I stopped reading after I read I appreciate his scrubbiness.
> 
> Do you now understand why everyone considers you a joke? Serious question.
> 
> 
> 
> I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
Click to expand...



I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him played together. And that picture you showed us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did play together. Just not semi pro. I think your reading comprehension is on par with your basketball knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you played together...i believe that as much as I believe all the other crap you post....still waiting for your list of pgs that are better defensively than delly.
Click to expand...

I didnt ask you to believe me. Not really my concern what you believe. Hell, you think Delly can make an all NBA defensive team. What would I look like soliciting your opinion..... on anything?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only understand why everyone is laughing at your claim Delly will make any all NBA team. You should stop before you lose the little credibility you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
Click to expand...

Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass? 

You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!


----------



## Rocko

Anyone will tell you Delly is one of the better defensive pgs in the league. And that was before this playoff run that he's had , which has taken him new heights. Another Asslips fail.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Anyone will tell you Delly is one of the better defensive pgs in the league. And that was before this playoff run that he's had , which has taken him new heights. Another Asslips fail.


No one has told me that except your dumb ass.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
Click to expand...



Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by that comment. What's so crazy about it? Name some pgs better than Delly on D. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!
Click to expand...


OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.
Click to expand...

You should stop thinking people on basketball boards know what they are talking about and actually go out and learn the game. Now I see why your head is screwed up. You think people on basketball boards know what they are talking about. News flash. They are weekend warriors like you. I cant believe you admitted you get your basketball knowledge from online! That was pretty pathetic!


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing by it only makes you look stupid. Every other first and second string guard in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!
Click to expand...

OMG! You are a fucking retard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."

You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should stop thinking people on basketball boards know what they are talking about and actually go out and learn the game. Now I see why your head is screwed up. You think people on basketball boards know what they are talking about. News flash. They are weekend warriors like you. I cant believe you get you basketball knowledge from online! That was pretty pathetic!
Click to expand...


Truth be told - I don't even post on those boards because the fans are so knowledgeable about the game it's ridiculous.  They know about the salary cap and everything.  These are people that live on boards disecting everything you can possibly think of about the game.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So name some pgs better on defense if it's that easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You are a fucking retard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."
> 
> You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should stop thinking people on basketball boards know what they are talking about and actually go out and learn the game. Now I see why your head is screwed up. You think people on basketball boards know what they are talking about. News flash. They are weekend warriors like you. I cant believe you get you basketball knowledge from online! That was pretty pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth be told - I don't even post on those boards because the fans are so knowledgeable about the game it's ridiculous.  They know about the salary cap and everything.  These are people that live on boards dieting everything you can possibly think of about the game.
Click to expand...

Too late dude. You actually told me to go listen to some clowns that read spreadsheets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sorry they intimidated you. Let me be the first to let you know I dont even post on one because its pretty obvious its a bunch of accountants and people that played in jr high. Sort of like you.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. All the 1rst and 2nd string guards in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You are a fucking retard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."
> 
> You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?
Click to expand...

I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should stop thinking people on basketball boards know what they are talking about and actually go out and learn the game. Now I see why your head is screwed up. You think people on basketball boards know what they are talking about. News flash. They are weekend warriors like you. I cant believe you get you basketball knowledge from online! That was pretty pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth be told - I don't even post on those boards because the fans are so knowledgeable about the game it's ridiculous.  They know about the salary cap and everything.  These are people that live on boards dieting everything you can possibly think of about the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late dude. You actually told me to go listen to some clowns that read spreadsheets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they intimidated you. Let me be the first to let you know I dont even post on one because its pretty obvious its a bunch of accountants and people that played in jr high. Sort of like you.
Click to expand...


Ummm no I played in HS, all four years, thank you.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should stop thinking people on basketball boards know what they are talking about and actually go out and learn the game. Now I see why your head is screwed up. You think people on basketball boards know what they are talking about. News flash. They are weekend warriors like you. I cant believe you get you basketball knowledge from online! That was pretty pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth be told - I don't even post on those boards because the fans are so knowledgeable about the game it's ridiculous.  They know about the salary cap and everything.  These are people that live on boards dieting everything you can possibly think of about the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late dude. You actually told me to go listen to some clowns that read spreadsheets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they intimidated you. Let me be the first to let you know I dont even post on one because its pretty obvious its a bunch of accountants and people that played in jr high. Sort of like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm no I played in HS, all four years, thank you.
Click to expand...

Sure you did.


----------



## Judicial review

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on a basketball board and say all first string pgs play better D than Delly and I guarantee you you will get laughed off the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should stop thinking people on basketball boards know what they are talking about and actually go out and learn the game. Now I see why your head is screwed up. You think people on basketball boards know what they are talking about. News flash. They are weekend warriors like you. I cant believe you get you basketball knowledge from online! That was pretty pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth be told - I don't even post on those boards because the fans are so knowledgeable about the game it's ridiculous.  They know about the salary cap and everything.  These are people that live on boards dieting everything you can possibly think of about the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late dude. You actually told me to go listen to some clowns that read spreadsheets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they intimidated you. Let me be the first to let you know I dont even post on one because its pretty obvious its a bunch of accountants and people that played in jr high. Sort of like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm no I played in HS, all four years, thank you.
Click to expand...


name 1 poster here who cares?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. You know nothing about the game of basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You are a fucking retard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."
> 
> You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.
Click to expand...


Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for resting your case. Dont you wonder why everyone is calling you an ass?
> 
> You dont even realize there are only 2 spots for PG's on the All NBA defensive teams. You are a fucking epic moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You are a fucking retard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."
> 
> You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3
Click to expand...

Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG there are 3 spots. There is first team, second team and third team. Must I educate you on everything?!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! You are a fucking retard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."
> 
> You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
Click to expand...


Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! You are a fucking retard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA All-Defensive Team - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *NBA All-Defensive Team* is an annual National Basketball Association (NBA) honor given since the 1968–69 NBA season to the best defensive players during the regular season. *The All-Defensive Team is generally composed of two five-man lineups, a first and a second team, comprising a total of 10 roster spots.* Voting is conducted by a panel of 123 writers and broadcasters."
> 
> You need to stop. Youre making my stomach hurt you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
Click to expand...

I really should take advantage of you like this but.....sure. What are we betting?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me there isn't an all defensive third team?
> 
> 
> 
> I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
Click to expand...


Sig bet... three months....deal?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think youre getting an  All NBA Defensive team mixed up with an All NBA team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL


----------



## Papageorgio

Judicial review said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him guys that pla together. And that picture you should us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is your name ROCKO?  You in porn bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you're not even a flee..just get lost would be my advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are an ant compared to me on this board.  Keep it up we'll have to nominate you for the USMB board ass award.
Click to expand...


You still sticking by your impeachment bs or you ready to admit you were dead wrong, just like I said?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well done, you were right, I was wrong....but Delly could still make a second team behind cp3
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
Click to expand...


You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
Click to expand...

Ok. 

I was just throwing names out there because pretty much everyone is better than Delly on defense. Thats why Lillard is top 30 in defensive rating and Delly cant even make the cut and get to top 40.

NBA Real Plus-Minus - National Basketball Association - ESPN


----------



## Asclepias

FYI Rocko. Its even worse for you than I thought. I forgot there are actually 4 spots but he has to compete with SG's as well as PG's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://ak-static.cms.nba.com/wp-con...05/2014-15-NBA-All-Defensive-Team-Results.pdf


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Did he make any all NBA defensive teams?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Judicial review

Papageorgio said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you made it sound like you and him guys that pla together. And that picture you should us, claiming it was your pic....i saw that pic on NBA TV but I didn't say anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is your name ROCKO?  You in porn bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you're not even a flee..just get lost would be my advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are an ant compared to me on this board.  Keep it up we'll have to nominate you for the USMB board ass award.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still sticking by your impeachment bs or you ready to admit you were dead wrong, just like I said?
Click to expand...


I was wrong about this 1 thing my entire time here on USMB.  However, I'm 100% correct about John Kasich.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that basketball in the regular season. Its like how they play defense in an all-star game. they don't. this is the playoffs biatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 14-5 in the playoffs, throwing up threes. Seems your theory is flawed, biatch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they are 2 wins away from an NBA championship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank god the warriors won last night,they could not have afforded to go down 3 to 1 and expect to win anything.that game saved their season.I am feeling much better about their chances now after giving up on them when they lost at home after not just beating them but making it a blowout no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to me it seems like Cleveland still has this one in the bag. I've seen plenty of championship series and this one seems typical back and forth I expect Cleveland to come out strong in game 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect the Cavs to go smaller but I think the Warriors will prevail, I think game four is the turning point. The other side is I don't underestimate James.
Click to expand...

I don't understand him either. He can be so great and dominant and then just stop all of the sudden. this is why I don't think he's as competitive as Michael Jordan. physically the most talented basketball player ever he doesn't seem to have the heart or mentality of MJ


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been watching the entire playoffs. He was 5 and 0 as a starter before last night. I literally have never seen anyone dive on the floor for loose balls as much as I've see Delly do it. Only a jackass like Asslips doesn't appreciate what Delly has brought to the game in these playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate his hustle. You got a little too excited claiming he could make an all NBA defensive team and he was stopping Curry. I know you are probably suffering from GWH syndrome but you need to pump your brakes on that silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before he's a scrub and now you appreciate the guy. Male up your mind already. Maybe the dude is not shutting Curry down according to the stats, but anyone who has been watching this series knows in games 2 and 3 Delly was killing it defensively. You would know if you were actually watching the games. Too bad not watching the games doesn't stop you from running your trap though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What confused you? Delly is still a scrub and I appreciate his scrubbiness. You do realize you can appreciate the effort a scrub puts forth right? He is diving on loose balls and coming up with valuable possessions. He is bumping people all over the court and making them watch out for him possibly injuring them. He is an asset for his team.  Now if you want to call that basketball talent then that lets me know you probably sat the bench in middle school and got cut in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't pretend I playe semi pro ball with Jason Kidd. That was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt pretend I played semi pro with Jay. I said I was supposed to play with him.
Click to expand...

yes you said you should have been on that team you did not say you were in that picture if I recall correctly


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
Click to expand...




Rocko said:


> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.



Asclepias is known for being more of a fanboy than a knowledgeable basketball connoisseur. He's been laughed off of other boards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> I was just throwing names out there because pretty much everyone is better than Delly on defense. Thats why Lillard is top 30 in defensive rating and Delly cant even make the cut and get to top 40.
> 
> NBA Real Plus-Minus - National Basketball Association - ESPN
Click to expand...


Real plus minus is not a defensive rating, genius. And it's no secret that Lillard is a defensive liability, fanboy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

As a team, Cleveland's defensive rating has went from 104.1 regular season to 99.6 postseason. Now, some of that is teams being allowed to be more physical in the postseason. But Dellavedova's increased minutes would seem to have played some part in that as well. I don't know how good Dellavedova is on defense in general. I thought he was average at best the times I saw him in the regular season. But let me say a few things:

1. Irving (like Lillard) is a well known defensive liability. And I'm guessing that fanboy chimed in without realizing that.
2. Besides, Kawhi Leonard, Dellavedova has played the best defense on Curry that I've seen anybody play on him in the regular season and playoffs. Now, I don't believe that means he's suddenly a great defender. It just means he's had a nice little stretch of games. But it has been aided by Curry being cold from the field in a way that he hasn't been all year long; so yea, I'm sure Dellavedova may be getting a little two much credit. 
3. Dellavedova's defense is a distant second to Kawhi Leondard. Had the Spurs played the Warriors, that series would have likely went to the Spurs.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias is known for being more of a fanboy than a knowledgeable basketball connoisseur. He's been laughed off of other boards.
Click to expand...

If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> I was just throwing names out there because pretty much everyone is better than Delly on defense. Thats why Lillard is top 30 in defensive rating and Delly cant even make the cut and get to top 40.
> 
> NBA Real Plus-Minus - National Basketball Association - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real plus minus is not a defensive rating, genius. And it's no secret that Lillard is a defensive liability, fanboy.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you didnt check the link idiot. Figures because you are a moron.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list. 

Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are. 

Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Ok.
> 
> I was just throwing names out there because pretty much everyone is better than Delly on defense. Thats why Lillard is top 30 in defensive rating and Delly cant even make the cut and get to top 40.
> 
> NBA Real Plus-Minus - National Basketball Association - ESPN


The best defensive player I ever saw, was a guy named Cornell down at Vets Park.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.


Best defensive guard in the history of the NBA, was Walt Frazier.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he make any all NBA defensive teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
Click to expand...

i was being sarcastic. He did make an all star team once in the ABA.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.


I think that the reason some players are not seen as good defensive players when they are actually better than they look is a simple one. The coaches want them to conserve their energy for the offensive side of the game.  It would piss me off when my coaches would put me on someone I thought was not a challenge instead of taking the best player.  When I got older I understood why. I was better on the offensive end and had the energy left to shut down the best player at the end of the game.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Best defensive guard in the history of the NBA, was Walt Frazier.
Click to expand...

I read his book in my junior year of highschool and thats what turned me into a two way player. I had previously focused only on offense but I picked up some good tips and a pride in defense from Clyde.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> i was being sarcastic. He did make an all star team once in the ABA.


Only because he deflated the balls at half-time.

Wait a second, what thread am I in?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I read his book in my junior year of highschool and thats what turned me into a two way player. I had previously focused only on offense but I picked up some good tips and a pride in defense from Clyde.


I'm still pissed off over the '70 Finals.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read his book in my junior year of highschool and thats what turned me into a two way player. I had previously focused only on offense but I picked up some good tips and a pride in defense from Clyde.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still pissed off over the '70 Finals.
Click to expand...

I wasnt even cognizant yet..


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Best defensive guard in the history of the NBA, was Walt Frazier.
Click to expand...


I like Clyde however my pick for best defensive PG all time is Gary Payton.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I like Clyde however my pick for best defensive PG all time is Gary Payton.


Even over Dennis Johnson?  Or Jerry Sloan?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I wasnt even born.


I was 13 and had been a Laker fan for 5 years.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Best defensive guard in the history of the NBA, was Walt Frazier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Clyde however my pick for best defensive PG all time is Gary Payton.
Click to expand...

You should thank me.


----------



## Billo_Really

My pick for 2nd best defensive guard of all time is Michael Cooper.

Al Attles was pretty good too.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt even born.
> 
> 
> 
> I was 13 and had been a Laker fan for 5 years.
Click to expand...

I thought you had typed 60 instead of 70. I was just born.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Clyde however my pick for best defensive PG all time is Gary Payton.
> 
> 
> 
> Even over Dennis Johnson?  Or Jerry Sloan?
Click to expand...


Yeah. Payton, Frazier, DJ, Slater Martin and then Norman Van Lier.


----------



## fbj

I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense

They need to make three's to score pts
They need to be on the fast break to score pts

I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense
> 
> They need to make three's to score pts
> They need to be on the fast break to score pts
> 
> I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside


Thats 2 dimensions in your post.  Just sayin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Go warriors


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense
> 
> They need to make three's to score pts
> They need to be on the fast break to score pts
> 
> I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 2 dimensions in your post.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...



Ok well they are offensively predictable


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense
> 
> They need to make three's to score pts
> They need to be on the fast break to score pts
> 
> I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 2 dimensions in your post.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well they are offensively predictable
Click to expand...

Predictable but hard to stop.


----------



## Papageorgio

They won 67 regular and 14 playoff wins, hard to argue with the Warrior's success.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.



Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:

1. Has picked up the intensity.
2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
3. Curry has went cold.

Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
Click to expand...

You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.



   

Idiot fanboy strikes again!

Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
Click to expand...


Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
Click to expand...

Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense
> 
> They need to make three's to score pts
> They need to be on the fast break to score pts
> 
> I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 2 dimensions in your post.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well they are offensively predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predictable but hard to stop.
Click to expand...



But if the 3 pointers are not falling then what??


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
Click to expand...

Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense
> 
> They need to make three's to score pts
> They need to be on the fast break to score pts
> 
> I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 2 dimensions in your post.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well they are offensively predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predictable but hard to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But if the 3 pointers are not falling then what??
Click to expand...

Curry and Thompson both drive and dish or score.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
Click to expand...


Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:

Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk

And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?
Click to expand...


Doubling down on your retardation, eh? I already posted that you posted a plus/minus link; not a defense rating link.

And Harden isn't 'adequate' on defense. He's terrible on defense.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?
Click to expand...


On Lillard are you talking all time or just this year?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
Click to expand...

I hate it when guys like Rondo disappear from the scene because their team is no good anymore. yes he was a very good point guard. remember that Jason Williams the white guy white chocolate maybe? He was good or alright. when you played with Chris Webber I believe?


----------



## sealybobo

see I wouldn't even know Jason Williams does it werent for the playoffs. didn't he also play with Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade when they won a championship?


----------



## sealybobo

Golden State is putting on a clinic


----------



## sealybobo

But will Cleveland come back in game six lol like it's over


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:
> 
> Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk
> 
> And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.
Click to expand...

maybe he got hurt? a couple years in the NBA can take its toll on you. especially when you played his heartmaybe? Couple years in the n_b_a can take its toll on you. Specially when you play as hard as rondo did. look at Larry Bird


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> I still have to go with the Cavs tonight since the Warriors are one-dimensional on offense
> 
> They need to make three's to score pts
> They need to be on the fast break to score pts
> 
> I never see the warriors come down and set be patience and set up a offensive plan.    They can only score from the outside


that's funny they're slam dunking left and right on Cleveland


----------



## Papageorgio

You lower your shoulder, set his arms and doesn't try to avoid contact. Definite flagrant foul.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> You lower your shoulder, set his arms and doesn't try to avoid contact. Definite flagrant foul.


6 minutes left in the third and LeBron was 1 assist away from a triple double he is amazing


----------



## sealybobo

and will LeBron run out of gas? is conditioning his problem? maybe he's so good he doesn't feel he needs to practice endurance training


----------



## Papageorgio

Pace has favored the Cavs.


----------



## sealybobo

to me curry is just a great score ball handler offensive player but he certainly not dominating the game


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Pace has favored the Cavs.


under a hundred favors the Cavs over a hundred favors the Warriors


----------



## sealybobo

I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up


----------



## sealybobo

Barbosa was six man of the year one year


----------



## sealybobo

n Andre Iguodala has been an all star and all NBA player.


----------



## sealybobo

wasn't someone on here the other day talking smack about Andre Iguodala? god I hope he wins an NBA championship


----------



## sealybobo

this is going seven games


----------



## sealybobo

Golden State better win the next game. game 7 is anyone's game and I would not want to play with lebron in the game 7. is the next game in Cleveland? This is pretty much going seven games and this will be heartbreaking for Golden State to be up 3 to 2 and not finish it


----------



## sealybobo

we've all seen bigger chokes than this if Golden State doesn't win it'll be a choke but not the biggest of all time


----------



## sealybobo

I have a few questions. how many finals will LeBron James be in before he retires? How many championships will he win before he retires? I can't see him not being in the finals next year or the year after that or the year after that


----------



## Papageorgio

I think the Warriors win game six in Cleveland. The Warriors wore them down in the fourth and I think the Warriors wear them down by the end of the third, in game six


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.


I C LeBron James winning the next game and the game after that. I hope not and I can also see LeBron winning the next game and Golden State winning game 7 too but I just would not feel good about Golden State if they don't win the next game and how are they going to do that in Cleveland?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I C LeBron James winning the next game and the game after that. I hope not and I can also see LeBron winning the next game and Golden State winning game 7 too but I just would not feel good about Golden State if they don't win the next game and how are they going to do that in Cleveland?
Click to expand...

I think Cavs win the next game and Dubs win game 7.  If it was anyone but Lebron I would say its over the next game. Dubs are simply a better team and the Cavs really only have 1 player that will make a difference.


----------



## Papageorgio

Curry is playing much better and they seem to have a lot more gas in the tank at the end of games. Warriors wrap it up Tuesday.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Lillard are you talking all time or just this year?
Click to expand...

This year and last year..


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Lillard are you talking all time or just this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year and last year..
Click to expand...

I just read on Facebook something that hit me. LeBron James Kobe Bryant Carmelo Anthony all grew up wanting to be Michael Jordan. michael Jordan is still the greatest


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dellavedova if he was listed as a PG he would rank 32nd, on the list.
> 
> Not sure if I buy the into many of those stats and how accurate they are.
> 
> Lillard is a good defender when Wes Mathews is on the floor, he isn't as effective when Mathews isn't. There are some players that make others a lot better. LeBron and Magic have the ability to make others better. Billups was another player that could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:
> 
> Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk
> 
> And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. How do you make 4 All NBA Defensive teams (2 first teams) without being a good defensive player? Only a fucking idiot thinks because he was slacking he suddenly cant do it. You should probably stick to offering your opinion on shuffle board.


----------



## fbj

Last time the NBA had a Game 7 on a Friday Night was 1970

wow


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up


No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
Click to expand...


IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
Click to expand...

Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
Click to expand...



Draymond Green needs to come off the bench


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
Click to expand...

Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.


----------



## Asclepias

I wonder if Rocko is going to show up tonight to tell us all some more about Delly the Curry stopper and future all NBA Defensive specialist?


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.
Click to expand...



He annoys me

1 He makes dumb passes

2. He can't make foul shots

3. He can't make open jump shots

4. He looks like a retarded michael jordan when he drives to the basket


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He annoys me
> 
> 1 He makes dumb passes
> 
> 2. He can't make foul shots
> 
> 3. He can't make open jump shots
> 
> 4. He looks like a retarded michael jordan when he drives to the basket
Click to expand...

The middle 3 means you must not have watched him all season.. I dont know what to make of your first and last complaint.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Lillard are you talking all time or just this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year and last year..
Click to expand...


There are only 32 teams, so he is third to the last?


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He annoys me
> 
> 1 He makes dumb passes
> 
> 2. He can't make foul shots
> 
> 3. He can't make open jump shots
> 
> 4. He looks like a retarded michael jordan when he drives to the basket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The middle 3 means you must not have watched him all season.. I dont know what to make of your first and last complaint.
Click to expand...



If you don't understand my first and last comment then you must need eye surgery


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He annoys me
> 
> 1 He makes dumb passes
> 
> 2. He can't make foul shots
> 
> 3. He can't make open jump shots
> 
> 4. He looks like a retarded michael jordan when he drives to the basket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The middle 3 means you must not have watched him all season.. I dont know what to make of your first and last complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't understand my first and last comment then you must need eye surgery
Click to expand...

Why would I need eye surgery?  He doesnt annoy me and he plays nothing like MJ.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot fanboy strikes again!
> 
> Is James Harden one of the best defensive guards in the league too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harden is barely adequate at defense. So tell me why Lillard is ranked as one of the top 30 defensive guards if you know your stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Lillard are you talking all time or just this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year and last year..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only 32 teams, so he is third to the last?
Click to expand...

2x32 is 64.  I dont get your logic?


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He annoys me
> 
> 1 He makes dumb passes
> 
> 2. He can't make foul shots
> 
> 3. He can't make open jump shots
> 
> 4. He looks like a retarded michael jordan when he drives to the basket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The middle 3 means you must not have watched him all season.. I dont know what to make of your first and last complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't understand my first and last comment then you must need eye surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I need eye surgery?  He doesnt annoy me and he plays nothing like MJ.
Click to expand...



Because if you have not seen him miss tons of open shots then that means you were not watching the games or you a blind fool  LOL


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
Click to expand...


You want a First Team All-NBA Defensive Player to come off the bench? 

Glad you aren't the coach.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean in this series or all the time? BTW I disagree. They won 67 games with him starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He annoys me
> 
> 1 He makes dumb passes
> 
> 2. He can't make foul shots
> 
> 3. He can't make open jump shots
> 
> 4. He looks like a retarded michael jordan when he drives to the basket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The middle 3 means you must not have watched him all season.. I dont know what to make of your first and last complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't understand my first and last comment then you must need eye surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I need eye surgery?  He doesnt annoy me and he plays nothing like MJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you have not seen him miss tons of open shots then that means you were not watching the games or you a blind fool  LOL
Click to expand...

Your first and last comment had nothing to do with missing shots. Sounded more like an aesthetics issue. Draymond shot 44% from the field this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> You want a First Team All-NBA Defensive Player to come off the bench?
> 
> Glad you aren't the coach.



In the NBA, it's not about who starts as much as who finishes. McHale was a great defender that came off the bench; as was Manu in prime. Something to be said for limiting minutes, too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive rating stats are highly irregular and only meant to be a barometer. They're ballpark, imo though. Dellavedova is:
> 
> 1. Has picked up the intensity.
> 2. Refs are allowing him to get away with some stuff.
> 3. Curry has went cold.
> 
> Lillard's just not a good defender. He's about as bad as Rondo. But yes, a good backcourt mate can mask a lot of defensive deficiencies. Rondo didn't look so bad til he went from Avery Bradley to Monta Ellis.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:
> 
> Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk
> 
> And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. How do you make 4 All NBA Defensive teams (2 first teams) without being a good defensive player? Only a fucking idiot thinks because he was slacking he suddenly cant do it. You should probably stick to offering your opinion on shuffle board.
Click to expand...


By hitting stat benchmarks...Kobe has made plenty of all defensive teams when for years he barely played any defense at all. I swear, it's like a crush your fanboy illusions one post after another.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Golden State better win the next game. game 7 is anyone's game and I would not want to play with lebron in the game 7. is the next game in Cleveland? This is pretty much going seven games and this will be heartbreaking for Golden State to be up 3 to 2 and not finish it



It's unlikely that the Warriors lose Game 6 and 7....If they do, maybe it's just as well. Give Cleveland their ring and the NBA won't have to cheat as hard for them when they play the Spurs next year in The Finals


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
Click to expand...

Andre Iguodala is capable of one-on-one scoring. And he is scoring against Cleveland. almost like he's the first option. I'm not talking about just shooting threes he's taking the ball of the court driving to the hole and scoring


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond Green needs to come off the bench
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a First Team All-NBA Defensive Player to come off the bench?
> 
> Glad you aren't the coach.
Click to expand...

you do when they can't shoot like Ben Wallace


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Rondo played without Avery when they won it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:
> 
> Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk
> 
> And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. How do you make 4 All NBA Defensive teams (2 first teams) without being a good defensive player? Only a fucking idiot thinks because he was slacking he suddenly cant do it. You should probably stick to offering your opinion on shuffle board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By hitting stat benchmarks...Kobe has made plenty of all defensive teams when for years he barely played any defense at all. I swear, it's like a crush your fanboy illusions one post after another.
Click to expand...

We arent talking about Kobe. We are talking about Rondo an offensively limited player. You didnt answer my question. How did Rondo make 4 All NBA Defensive teams  if he cant play defense? You mouth breathers that dont know much about basketball make me laugh.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Andre Iguodala and Barbosa to win a championship. do either of them already have one? Verbose mi with Dallas or Spurs I'm going to go look it up
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the Dubs have won a ring except the coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IGGY has outplayed Curry in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iggy has play great due in part to the attention Curry gets. Not saying he isnt good but he is getting wide open looks because of Steph. Watch the game within the game. Cavs are taking their chances with Iggy hoping that Steph wont beat them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andre Iguodala is capable of one-on-one scoring. And he is scoring against Cleveland. almost like he's the first option. I'm not talking about just shooting threes he's taking the ball of the court driving to the hole and scoring
Click to expand...

Slashing is what iggy does best. I'm talking about the open 3 point shots he is getting because they fear Curry.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.



Yeah well Delly spent a couple nights in the hospital - he's gassed out.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias is known for being more of a fanboy than a knowledgeable basketball connoisseur. He's been laughed off of other boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
Click to expand...


He is a defensive liability, you're just too stupid to understand it.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Rocko!. Delly couldnt make an All NBA defensive team if all the starting PGs in the league got kidnapped by aliens. That entire notion is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If we are still posting here by next year...I'll throw down on a bet...that's how confident I am in my boy Delly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias is known for being more of a fanboy than a knowledgeable basketball connoisseur. He's been laughed off of other boards.
Click to expand...


Why am I not surprised! ?!


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. What are we betting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig bet... three months....deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. You better hope Chris Paul, John Wall, Mike Conley, Damian Lillard, Marcus Smart, Avery Bradley (who plays PG sometimes), etc etc all tear an ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing your limited basketball knowledge.  Lillard sucks on D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias is known for being more of a fanboy than a knowledgeable basketball connoisseur. He's been laughed off of other boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Lillard is a defensive liability you are more retarded than Rocko. Lillard is one of the best defensive guards in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a defensive liability, you're just too stupid to understand it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well Delly spent a couple nights in the hospital - he's gassed out.
Click to expand...

Thats because he is a scrub.  Scrubs always wind up in the hospital after playing against talented players.  Still think he is going to be all NBA Defensive next year?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ahh man I am so happy.at the moment anyways.that would be so great to see the city of oakland have a championship to celebrate. They needed to win this game as badly as they needed game four in cleveland.

It will be much easier for them to win the championship now.even if they go to cleveland and lose,I dont see them coming back to oakland and losing game 7.they have been able to overcome diversity the whole year and have made the neccessary adjustments in their game to win now it looks like.

I really like that stephen curry.Unlike Lebron,HE is a class act.

Thank god the Cavs have one of their starters injured otherwise I dont think the warriors would have a prayer of winning it all the fact that the cavs have taken them to game 6 despite the injurys.James is carrying the load cause he doesnt have the supporting cast.that guy is one hell of a ballplayer. no question about that.

something i dont get about Curry,why does that guy wear a mouthpiece and why does he always have it out of his mouth during breaks? lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son, don't tell me what I forget. I know way more about the game than you'll ever know. No, Rondo didnt play with Avery then. Rather he played with pre-knee injury KG, who probably had the best perimeter defensive season of any big in the history of the NBA in 08 if not the best season by a defensive anchor period.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:
> 
> Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk
> 
> And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. How do you make 4 All NBA Defensive teams (2 first teams) without being a good defensive player? Only a fucking idiot thinks because he was slacking he suddenly cant do it. You should probably stick to offering your opinion on shuffle board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By hitting stat benchmarks...Kobe has made plenty of all defensive teams when for years he barely played any defense at all. I swear, it's like a crush your fanboy illusions one post after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent talking about Kobe. We are talking about Rondo an offensively limited player. You didnt answer my question. How did Rondo make 4 All NBA Defensive teams  if he cant play defense? You mouth breathers that dont know much about basketball make me laugh.
Click to expand...


I did answer your question, numb nuts. The Kobe element was relevant if you could follow f'ing natural discourse. He has won I don't know how many all defensive teams awards while playing terrible to barely passable defense for the majority of those minutes. Kobe is not the other one...Rondo has benefited as well from the NBA marketing machine. He's never been a great defender and in fact he was terrible when he finally had to play defense in Dallas.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well Delly spent a couple nights in the hospital - he's gassed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because he is a scrub.  Scrubs always wind up in the hospital after playing against talented players.  Still think he is going to be all NBA Defensive next year?
Click to expand...


Twenty-five year olds who walk off the court on their own free will don't go to the hospital for cramps. He's playing possum just like Mike Miller did in the 2013 Finals; it's a patented LBJ ploy.


----------



## boedicca

As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!  

I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.



As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.

The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.


----------



## boedicca

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
Click to expand...



Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thanks to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
Click to expand...


Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.


----------



## boedicca

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
Click to expand...



You have shit for brains.   The Arena and Coliseum are located in a not good area - but they are convenient to BART and 880.    Anyone who actually knows Oakland understands not to look for restaurants near the Arena.

And:  You are a MORON.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.



Yeah I think it sucks for Oakland fans that they are called Golden State.Not being a basketball fan,I just assumed they always played in san fran since they were called Golden State.the players and owner should have demanded the league call them OAKLAND Warriors.

Once they move back to san fran,they of course will be called SAN FRANCISCO Warriors. I hope they win it all and when they leave for San Fran,they suck for the next forty years same as they did while in Oakland.

I will have had it with sports if the Raiders and A's join them and leave.their identity is Oakland.thats where they belong.I dont even like the Raiders.Never have other than when Rich Gannon was there but Oakland is their identity.same with the A's.thats where they belong.

Its like calling the yankees leaving new york and playing in Las Vegas or something.I just cant imiagine them being called anything other than new york yankees.same with the A's and Raiders.their city is their identity.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I just told you. Your claim was that Avery made Rondo look good. Rondo is (or was) a great on ball and help defender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you make these idiotic claims that defy common knowledge. Great defensive players don't take two years off on playing defense; that's something that limited defensive players with offensive mindsets do:
> 
> Rajon Rondo I haven t played defense in a couple of years ProBasketballTalk
> 
> And Rondo is not one of the best on ball defenders in the league. He's not even close to great, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. How do you make 4 All NBA Defensive teams (2 first teams) without being a good defensive player? Only a fucking idiot thinks because he was slacking he suddenly cant do it. You should probably stick to offering your opinion on shuffle board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By hitting stat benchmarks...Kobe has made plenty of all defensive teams when for years he barely played any defense at all. I swear, it's like a crush your fanboy illusions one post after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent talking about Kobe. We are talking about Rondo an offensively limited player. You didnt answer my question. How did Rondo make 4 All NBA Defensive teams  if he cant play defense? You mouth breathers that dont know much about basketball make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer your question, numb nuts. The Kobe element was relevant if you could follow f'ing natural discourse. He has won I don't know how many all defensive teams awards while playing terrible to barely passable defense for the majority of those minutes. Kobe is not the other one...Rondo has benefited as well from the NBA marketing machine. He's never been a great defender and in fact he was terrible when he finally had to play defense in Dallas.
Click to expand...

No you didnt answer my question dummy. You told me some bullshit story about Kobe. I asked about Rondo not Kobe. Facts are that Rondo made the Defensive team 4 times. You obviously are not remotely qualified to render an opinion. People that get paid to do so disagree with you. What in the hell makes you think I would believe your retarded opinion?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well Delly spent a couple nights in the hospital - he's gassed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because he is a scrub.  Scrubs always wind up in the hospital after playing against talented players.  Still think he is going to be all NBA Defensive next year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twenty-five year olds who walk off the court on their own free will don't go to the hospital for cramps. He's playing possum just like Mike Miller did in the 2013 Finals; it's a patented LBJ ploy.
Click to expand...

Sure he is. He is playing possum by spending the night in the hospital then getting lit up for 37 points in the next game. Face it. Delly is a scrub in the NBA.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
Click to expand...

You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
Click to expand...

What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
Click to expand...


Hey so what, its THEIR Dump..Dont rag on some other part of the city in the state you live in  just because its not as nice as yours.

I dont like the Raiders one bit at all but you know what? once in a great blue moon i like to go visit that city to see games out there because they got the most entertaining fans in the world.every sunday is halloween out there because they got the best fans in the country.

matter of fact Oakland Raider fans get a very unfair bad rap and you know what? they get that bad rap because of how the fans in LA behaved when the Raiders were there. It was only mostly thugs in LA that embraced them there when they played out there in LA.

They will never be allowed by the NFL to go back there again because the city doesnt want them there.the fans in LA dont know how to behave.

when Howie Long played for the raiders out in LA he said he stopped taking his family to games out there because of how bad the fans in LA behaved in the stands causing fights all the time.

He said that was NEVER  a problem for him his first two years in Oakland when the raiders drafted him.

Matter of fact the Oakland fans showed they had class when on a monday night game there,they cheered Brett Farve at halftime when he broke an NFL record.this DESPITE the fact they got blown out by the packers and they even had signs on the wall that were sympathetic to him because his father had died that week.

you know what your LA Raider fans did their last game of the year out there in LA against the kansas city chiefs? they cheered when Joe Montana got hurt.The OAKLAND fans NEVER do that cause they have class so you are in no position to be telling her that her city is a dump you idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs got this. Curry is pretty much tired of all the nonsense regarding Delly.  He lit his ass up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well Delly spent a couple nights in the hospital - he's gassed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because he is a scrub.  Scrubs always wind up in the hospital after playing against talented players.  Still think he is going to be all NBA Defensive next year?
Click to expand...

absolutely. that is exactly how I would play if somebody put me in there and told me to guard the best player in the world I'd be all over him I would harass him I would hound him I would be on him like glue. and I would probably be exhausted at the end of the game. it's also a lot different to do that for one game or seven games and do that for a whole season. I'm glad for the guy he'll probably get a raise next year but he's still just a bench player when the rest of the team gets healthy


----------



## boedicca

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey so what, its THEIR Dump..Dont rag on some other part of the city in the state you live in  just because its not as nice as yours.
> 
> I dont like the Raiders one bit at all but you know what? once in a great blue moon i like to go visit that city to see games out there because they got the most entertaining fans in the world.every sunday is halloween out there because they got the best fans in the country.
> 
> matter of fact Oakland Raider fans get a very unfair bad rap and you know what? they get that bad rap because of how the fans in LA behaved when the Raiders were there. It was only mostly thugs in LA that embraced them there when they played out there in LA.
> 
> They will never be allowed by the NFL to go back there again because the city doesnt want them there.the fans in LA dont know how to behave.
> 
> when Howie Long played for the raiders out in LA he said he stopped taking his family to games out there because of how bad the fans in LA behaved in the stands causing fights all the time.
> 
> He said that was NEVER  a problem for him his first two years in Oakland when the raiders drafted him.
> 
> Matter of fact the Oakland fans showed they had class when on a monday night game there,they cheered Brett Farve at halftime when he broke an NFL record.this DESPITE the fact they got blown out by the packers and they even had signs on the wall that were sympathetic to him because his father had died that week.
> 
> you know what your LA Raider fans did their last game of the year out there in LA against the kansas city chiefs? they cheered when Joe Montana got hurt.The OAKLAND fans NEVER do that cause they have class so you are in no position to be telling her that her city is a dupe idiot.
Click to expand...



Thank you.   LA RUINED the Raiders.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> Ahh man I am so happy.at the moment anyways.that would be so great to see the city of oakland have a championship to celebrate. They needed to win this game as badly as they needed game four in cleveland.
> 
> It will be much easier for them to win the championship now.even if they go to cleveland and lose,I dont see them coming back to oakland and losing game 7.they have been able to overcome diversity the whole year and have made the neccessary adjustments in their game to win now it looks like.
> 
> I really like that stephen curry.Unlike Lebron,HE is a class act.
> 
> Thank god the Cavs have one of their starters injured otherwise I dont think the warriors would have a prayer of winning it all the fact that the cavs have taken them to game 6 despite the injurys.James is carrying the load cause he doesnt have the supporting cast.that guy is one hell of a ballplayer. no question about that.
> 
> something i dont get about Curry,why does that guy wear a mouthpiece and why does he always have it out of his mouth during breaks? lol


I give some credit to Steve Kerr the coach of Golden State. don't forget LeBron James almost won game 1. apparently you never played a sport where you wore a mouthpiece when you get punched in the face broken teeth gums bite your tongue enough times you wear a mouthpiece. and in between action it's like a pacifier. you don't wear it the whole time uncomfortable to do so hard to breathe


----------



## Asclepias

Kerr is coaching pretty good now. He forced Cavs to go small by doubling Moz and making him commit 2 TO's and zero rebounds in 9 minutes. Then that spaced the floor further so Della could get no help and Curry roasted his ass.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
Click to expand...

I was at the stadium that Kobe plays at. Staple center? Across the street I stayed at the Holiday Inn. each night I would walk to get my dinner at various places and they were people living in boxes right on the street. Amazing the bums would come out for concerts or Laker games for clipper game and beg. some wood so weed or scalp tickets. Figueroa? Anyways this guy says give me the money and I'll go get you the weed and I say go get the weed bring it back and I'll give you the money he says the guy won't trust him with the weed unless he has the money I say your friend doesn't trust you and you want me to trust you with my money? He says son you better watch how you talk to people around here you're not in Kansas anymore and I said bitch I'm from Detroit mother effer. he back down. He thought he was going to intimidate me. Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
Click to expand...


LBJ was indeed disasterous for america.lol

Yeah this guy is an idiot.For example,he once came on my Rams thread and said the Rams are not coming back to LA.only someone living on a deserted island STILL believes in that BS.

for example, you tell him pesky little facts like the Rams have had a 20% dropoff in season ticket sales in st louis this season  because NOBODY in st louis believes they are staying there after this season and it STILL does not register with him they are leaving.

He once said as well that nobody in LA bats an eye out there about the Rams coming back to LA and when I proved him wrong on that as well with this post here on this thread with this video here in post # 1678
USMB Sports Bar Page 168 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

He ran off with his tail between his legs knowing he was cornered.

Other people as you can see,came on that thread and acknowleded they were coming back but not him though.

as you can see from that video in post #  1678 there,he is so full of shit when he says nobody in LA bats an eye about them coming back.

Lets see,for the first time ever since they been in st louis,they cancelled their yearly fanfest events they always have had,employee contracts end at the end of february this year instead of the customary end of may,not to mention that Rams owner stan kroneke said back in january that he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA.yet this fool STILL thinks its all for leverage for a new stadium in st louis where they have NO FAN SUPPORT. He is as clueless as USMB's resident troll rightwinger.

matter of fact last year on a monday night game against the 49ers.just five minutes before the game started in the pregame show,steve young said-will the Rams be back in LA next year? we have an owner who wants to move them there and I dont blame him.I look around here and all i see is a bunch of empty seats everywhere.

that was LAST year and it will be much worse this year with the 20% drop off in season ticket sales yet this fool thinks its all for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis.can you believe this idiot?


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LBJ was indeed disasterous for america.lol
> 
> Yeah this guy is an idiot.For example,he once came on my Rams thread and said the Rams are not coming back to LA.only someone living on a deserted island STILL believes in that BS.
> 
> for example, you tell him pesky little facts like the Rams have had a 20% dropoff in season ticket sales in st louis this season  because NOBODY in st louis believes they are staying there after this season and it STILL does not register with him they are leaving.
> 
> He once said as well that nobody in LA bats an eye out there about the Rams coming back to LA and when I proved him wrong on that as well with this post here on this thread with this video here in post # 1678
> USMB Sports Bar Page 168 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> He ran off with his tail between his legs knowing he was cornered.
> 
> Other people as you can see,came on that thread and acknowleded they were coming back but not him though.
> 
> as you can see from that video in post #  1678 there,he is so full of shit when he says nobody in LA bats an eye about them coming back.
> 
> Lets see,for the first time ever since they been in st louis,they cancelled their yearly fanfest events they always have had,employee contracts end at the end of february this year instead of the customary end of may,not to mention that Rams owner stan kroneke said back in january that he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA.yet this fool STILL thinks its all for leverage for a new stadium in st louis where they have NO FAN SUPPORT.
> 
> matter of fact last year on a monday night game against the 49ers.just five minutes before the game started in the pregame show,steve young said-will the Rams be in LA next year? we have an owner who wants to move them there and I dont blame him.I look around here and all i see is a bunch of empty seats everywhere.
> 
> that was LAST year and it will be much worse this year with the 20% drop off in season ticket sales yet this fool thinks its all for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis.can you believe this idiot?
Click to expand...

who gives a s***? Until their competitive I don't even know where the Rams are. Oakland St Louis Toronto whatever. But I guess it would suck if that guy is the st. Louis van and he's about to lose his team and he doesn't even know it so why don't you leave me alone jerk lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey so what, its THEIR Dump..Dont rag on some other part of the city in the state you live in  just because its not as nice as yours.
> 
> I dont like the Raiders one bit at all but you know what? once in a great blue moon i like to go visit that city to see games out there because they got the most entertaining fans in the world.every sunday is halloween out there because they got the best fans in the country.
> 
> matter of fact Oakland Raider fans get a very unfair bad rap and you know what? they get that bad rap because of how the fans in LA behaved when the Raiders were there. It was only mostly thugs in LA that embraced them there when they played out there in LA.
> 
> They will never be allowed by the NFL to go back there again because the city doesnt want them there.the fans in LA dont know how to behave.
> 
> when Howie Long played for the raiders out in LA he said he stopped taking his family to games out there because of how bad the fans in LA behaved in the stands causing fights all the time.
> 
> He said that was NEVER  a problem for him his first two years in Oakland when the raiders drafted him.
> 
> Matter of fact the Oakland fans showed they had class when on a monday night game there,they cheered Brett Farve at halftime when he broke an NFL record.this DESPITE the fact they got blown out by the packers and they even had signs on the wall that were sympathetic to him because his father had died that week.
> 
> you know what your LA Raider fans did their last game of the year out there in LA against the kansas city chiefs? they cheered when Joe Montana got hurt.The OAKLAND fans NEVER do that cause they have class so you are in no position to be telling her that her city is a dupe idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.   LA RUINED the Raiders.
Click to expand...



Indeed.Like i said,Howie Long and many other players said they stopped taking their familys to Raider games because they feared for their safety because of how bad the fans behaved in the stands and he NEVER had that problem bringing them to games in Oakland his first two years playing there.

I dont ever recall watching a Raiders game in oakland over the years where the fans cheered when one of the opposing players got hurt.I know many Raider fans that live there as well and they said that has never happened out there so he should be looking no further than his own city when telling people they have a city that is a dump.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LBJ was indeed disasterous for america.lol
> 
> Yeah this guy is an idiot.For example,he once came on my Rams thread and said the Rams are not coming back to LA.only someone living on a deserted island STILL believes in that BS.
> 
> for example, you tell him pesky little facts like the Rams have had a 20% dropoff in season ticket sales in st louis this season  because NOBODY in st louis believes they are staying there after this season and it STILL does not register with him they are leaving.
> 
> He once said as well that nobody in LA bats an eye out there about the Rams coming back to LA and when I proved him wrong on that as well with this post here on this thread with this video here in post # 1678
> USMB Sports Bar Page 168 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> He ran off with his tail between his legs knowing he was cornered.
> 
> Other people as you can see,came on that thread and acknowleded they were coming back but not him though.
> 
> as you can see from that video in post #  1678 there,he is so full of shit when he says nobody in LA bats an eye about them coming back.
> 
> Lets see,for the first time ever since they been in st louis,they cancelled their yearly fanfest events they always have had,employee contracts end at the end of february this year instead of the customary end of may,not to mention that Rams owner stan kroneke said back in january that he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA.yet this fool STILL thinks its all for leverage for a new stadium in st louis where they have NO FAN SUPPORT.
> 
> matter of fact last year on a monday night game against the 49ers.just five minutes before the game started in the pregame show,steve young said-will the Rams be in LA next year? we have an owner who wants to move them there and I dont blame him.I look around here and all i see is a bunch of empty seats everywhere.
> 
> that was LAST year and it will be much worse this year with the 20% drop off in season ticket sales yet this fool thinks its all for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis.can you believe this idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who gives a s***? Until their competitive I don't even know where the Rams are. Oakland St Louis Toronto whatever. But I guess it would suck if that guy is the st. Louis van and he's about to lose his team and he doesn't even know it so why don't you leave me alone jerk lol
Click to expand...


this post wasnt event directed at you so why are you taking this so personal going into meltdown mode?

oh and since your taking this so personal then just so you know,when they are back in LA,that will change,they will be competitive again cause every free agent in the world will want to come to LA and play.Nobody wants to sign with them now and play in the dump they play in NOW.  since  you want to talk about teams being competitive


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh man I am so happy.at the moment anyways.that would be so great to see the city of oakland have a championship to celebrate. They needed to win this game as badly as they needed game four in cleveland.
> 
> It will be much easier for them to win the championship now.even if they go to cleveland and lose,I dont see them coming back to oakland and losing game 7.they have been able to overcome diversity the whole year and have made the neccessary adjustments in their game to win now it looks like.
> 
> I really like that stephen curry.Unlike Lebron,HE is a class act.
> 
> Thank god the Cavs have one of their starters injured otherwise I dont think the warriors would have a prayer of winning it all the fact that the cavs have taken them to game 6 despite the injurys.James is carrying the load cause he doesnt have the supporting cast.that guy is one hell of a ballplayer. no question about that.
> 
> something i dont get about Curry,why does that guy wear a mouthpiece and why does he always have it out of his mouth during breaks? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I give some credit to Steve Kerr the coach of Golden State. don't forget LeBron James almost won game 1. apparently you never played a sport where you wore a mouthpiece when you get punched in the face broken teeth gums bite your tongue enough times you wear a mouthpiece. and in between action it's like a pacifier. you don't wear it the whole time uncomfortable to do so hard to breathe
Click to expand...


hey i dont follow basketball give me a break..again i only have causal interest in it this time unlike years past cause i badly want oakland to have a championship they badly deserve.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality upon re-entrance. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have shit for brains.   The Arena and Coliseum are located in a not good area - but they are convenient to BART and 880.    Anyone who actually knows Oakland understands not to look for restaurants near the Arena.
> 
> And:  You are a MORON.
Click to expand...


I was there for a convention earlier. If I had drove somewhere to eat, I'd have had to pay twenty bucks for parking upon re-entrance. That makes for a real expensive trip to Taco Bell or wherever.  And the fact that the arena is in a sh** area says all you need to know about Oakland is the point. The BS wouldn't have been happening if I was about pretty much anywhere else in Northern California. Just because you found what you think is a liveable neighborhood in Oakland doesn't mean the rest of us got to give props to that cesspool of a town.


----------



## boedicca

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality upon re-entrance. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have shit for brains.   The Arena and Coliseum are located in a not good area - but they are convenient to BART and 880.    Anyone who actually knows Oakland understands not to look for restaurants near the Arena.
> 
> And:  You are a MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there for a convention earlier. If I had drove somewhere to eat, I'd have had to pay twenty bucks for parking upon re-entrance. That makes for a real expensive trip to Taco Bell or wherever.  And the fact that the arena is in a sh** area says all you need to know about Oakland is the point. The BS wouldn't have been happening if I was about pretty much anywhere else in Northern California. Just because you found what you think is a liveable neighborhood in Oakland doesn't mean the rest of us got to give props to that cesspool of a town.
Click to expand...



Just proving you are utterly stoopid and/or a Liar.   The Oakland Convention Center is close to Jack London Square, Old Oakland, and Uptown, which all have fabulous restaurants.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.
Click to expand...


Are you fucking retarded? I put nearby in single quotes to indicate it wasn't all that nearby. I swear you make the biggest dumb fuck of yourself day in and day out.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality upon re-entrance. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have shit for brains.   The Arena and Coliseum are located in a not good area - but they are convenient to BART and 880.    Anyone who actually knows Oakland understands not to look for restaurants near the Arena.
> 
> And:  You are a MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there for a convention earlier. If I had drove somewhere to eat, I'd have had to pay twenty bucks for parking upon re-entrance. That makes for a real expensive trip to Taco Bell or wherever.  And the fact that the arena is in a sh** area says all you need to know about Oakland is the point. The BS wouldn't have been happening if I was about pretty much anywhere else in Northern California. Just because you found what you think is a liveable neighborhood in Oakland doesn't mean the rest of us got to give props to that cesspool of a town.
Click to expand...

Youre a clown! You do realize they have mansions in Oakland and not all of Oakland looks like the area by the Arena right?  I'm curious why you were at the Arena instead of the Convention Center if you were at a convention? Did you just get caught in a lie?


----------



## boedicca

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I put nearby in single quotes to indicate it wasn't all that nearby. I swear you make the biggest dumb fuck of yourself day in and day out.
Click to expand...



You are a dumbfuck.  Old Oakland is right next to the Convention Center, and unless you are paralyzed or excessively obese, a Very Short Walk.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I put nearby in single quotes to indicate it wasn't all that nearby. I swear you make the biggest dumb fuck of yourself day in and day out.
Click to expand...

Yes you are a fucking retard. You got caught in a lie.  Like I said you are full of runny shit.


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I put nearby in single quotes to indicate it wasn't all that nearby. I swear you make the biggest dumb fuck of yourself day in and day out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dumbfuck.  Old Oakland is right next to the Convention Center, and unless you are paralyzed or excessively obese, a Very Short Walk.
Click to expand...

That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality upon re-entrance. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have shit for brains.   The Arena and Coliseum are located in a not good area - but they are convenient to BART and 880.    Anyone who actually knows Oakland understands not to look for restaurants near the Arena.
> 
> And:  You are a MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there for a convention earlier. If I had drove somewhere to eat, I'd have had to pay twenty bucks for parking upon re-entrance. That makes for a real expensive trip to Taco Bell or wherever.  And the fact that the arena is in a sh** area says all you need to know about Oakland is the point. The BS wouldn't have been happening if I was about pretty much anywhere else in Northern California. Just because you found what you think is a liveable neighborhood in Oakland doesn't mean the rest of us got to give props to that cesspool of a town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just proving you are utterly stoopid and/or a Liar.   The Oakland Convention Center is close to Jack London Square, Old Oakland, and Uptown, which all have fabulous restaurants.
Click to expand...


Are you fucking retarded? I was at the Oracle Arena. I never said sh** about the Oakland Convention Center. I said I was at a convention (at f'ing Oracle Arena). Those destinations are five and a half miles apart.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I put nearby in single quotes to indicate it wasn't all that nearby. I swear you make the biggest dumb fuck of yourself day in and day out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are a fucking retard. You got caught in a lie.  Like I said you are full of runny shit.
Click to expand...


What lie? The fact that you and boedicca can't read doesn't make something a lie, MORON.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland is sh**. I saw it for myself. The news pretty well matches the reality. I didn't walk from the arena to a 'nearby' restaurant because it was a very dangerous place. So, I guess I was "intelligent." But nobody should have to make these kinds of decisions in America. So really, fuck Oakland and fuck you for hatin' on someone telling it how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nearby restaurant were you going to walk to? I knew you were full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I put nearby in single quotes to indicate it wasn't all that nearby. I swear you make the biggest dumb fuck of yourself day in and day out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are a fucking retard. You got caught in a lie.  Like I said you are full of runny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? The fact that you and boedicca doesn't make something a lie, MORON.
Click to expand...

The lie about being in Oakland. Its pretty obvious you are a liar.  You dont know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.



Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> The lie about being in Oakland. Its pretty obvious you are a liar.  You dont know what the fuck you are talking about.



Go ahead and explain how I am to have lied, moron.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lie about being in Oakland. Its pretty obvious you are a liar.  You dont know what the fuck you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how I am to have lied, moron.
Click to expand...

You lied idiot. If you need an explanation go read your posts to see if you can find your error.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
Click to expand...

You've never been in Oakland. There is pretty much nothing you can tell me that would make me believe that. Stop trying to convince me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Youre a clown! You do realize they have mansions in Oakland and not all of Oakland looks like the area by the Arena right?  I'm curious why you were at the Arena instead of the Convention Center if you were at a convention? Did you just get caught in a lie?



Like I'd tell an ass like you my fucking business. I said all along that I was at Oracle Arena. Then boedicca suddenly claimed it was the convention center cos she can't fucking read; and like the fucking moron you are, you called me a liar based on her retarded switching of facilities.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> You've never been in Oakland. There is pretty much nothing you can tell me that would make me believe that. Stop trying to convince me.



I won't try to convince you. I've stated fucking facts. It's not my damn problem if you don't accept them. I've been caught in no lie either. If you were a fucking real man you might actually apologize for calling me a liar (when you have no proof to the contrary and you did it based on someone elses's error in the first place). But you're nothing more than an internet wanker; so, I know that ain't happening..


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a clown! You do realize they have mansions in Oakland and not all of Oakland looks like the area by the Arena right?  I'm curious why you were at the Arena instead of the Convention Center if you were at a convention? Did you just get caught in a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'd tell an ass like you my fucking business. I said all along that I was at Oracle Arena. Then boedicca suddenly claimed it was the convention center cos she can't fucking read; and like the fucking moron you are, you called me a liar based on her retarded switching of facilities.
Click to expand...

Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've never been in Oakland. There is pretty much nothing you can tell me that would make me believe that. Stop trying to convince me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't try to convince you. I've stated fucking facts. It's not my damn problem if you don't accept them. I've been caught in no lie either. If you were a fucking real man you might actually apologize for calling me a liar. But you're nothing more than an internet wanker.
Click to expand...

You should have stopped at when you said you wont try to convince me. Youre trying to convince me again and I aint buying it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.



Yea, go ahead and tell me the lie already. Seriously are you five? Can you not do a simple thing? You'd rather just make baseless, incendiary accusations that hold no water? Tell me what I lied about. If you can't even do that, then you're lame even by your standards.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, go ahead and tell me the lie already. Seriously are you five? Can you not do a simple thing? You'd rather just make baseless, incendiary accusations that hold no water? Tell me what I lied about. If you can't even do that, then you're lame even by your standards.
Click to expand...

I thought I asked you to stop trying to convince me? Dont you have any pride? I'm not buying dude. Sorry.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> You should have stopped at when you said you wont try to convince me. Youre trying to convince me again and I aint buying it.



Did you miss the part where I said I have nothing to convince you of? I went to Oracle Arena and the area was sh**. And actully, now I recall that I had been there one time before that for an A's game some years earlier. So, I've been there twice. Perhaps, it's cos it wasn't at night and the basketball and baseball classes may have varied, but it wasn't as bad then. But it was still pretty crappy on the whole.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at when you said you wont try to convince me. Youre trying to convince me again and I aint buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part where I said I have nothing to convince you of? I went to Oracle Arena and the area was sh**. And actully, now I recall that I had been there one time before that for an A's game some years earlier. So, I've been there twice. Perhaps, it's cos it wasn't at night and the basketball and baseball classes may have varied, but it wasn't as bad then.
Click to expand...

Youre still trying to convince me. Give it a rest will ya? There is not much you can do to change my mind at this point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, go ahead and tell me the lie already. Seriously are you five? Can you not do a simple thing? You'd rather just make baseless, incendiary accusations that hold no water? Tell me what I lied about. If you can't even do that, then you're lame even by your standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I asked you to stop trying to convince me? Dont you have any pride? I'm not buying dude. Sorry.
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to convince you that I been to Oakland, no. I'm stating the facts of the matter. Go ahead tell me what I lied about now. If you can't even do that, then  you should stfu and stop playing the cretin.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, go ahead and tell me the lie already. Seriously are you five? Can you not do a simple thing? You'd rather just make baseless, incendiary accusations that hold no water? Tell me what I lied about. If you can't even do that, then you're lame even by your standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I asked you to stop trying to convince me? Dont you have any pride? I'm not buying dude. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you that I been to Oakland, no. I'm stating the facts of the matter. Go ahead tell me what I lied about now. If you can't even do that, then  you should stfu and stop playing the cretin.
Click to expand...

Thats called trying to convince me. Stop doing that. I dont believe. Save your wild stories for someone else.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko Papageorgio 

Go back and read the last few pages before this if you want to see AssClepto make perhaps more of an ass of himself than usual.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko Papageorgio
> 
> Go back and read the last few pages before this if you want to see AssClepto make perhaps more of an ass of himself than usual.


Calling for help wont convince me either. Just proves you are still trying very hard to make me believe you. I already caught you in the lie so it wont work.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias 

Given you enough chances to say what lie I allegedly stated; and you haven't attempted to do so (cos you know I haven't lied about anything). Clearly, you have nothing but butt-faced come-ons.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko Papageorgio
> 
> Go back and read the last few pages before this if you want to see AssClepto make perhaps more of an ass of himself than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for help wont convince me either. Just proves you are still trying very hard to make me believe you. I already caught you in the lie so it wont work.
Click to expand...


You're the only one that needs help, son. I'm calling upon them to witness your idiocy. If you don't like it, then stop playing the idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias
> 
> Given you enough chances to say what lie I allegedly stated; and you haven't attempted to do so (cos you know I haven't lied about anything). Clearly, you have nothing but butt-faced come-ons.


I'm not convinced. Stop begging its getting embarrassing.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko Papageorgio
> 
> Go back and read the last few pages before this if you want to see AssClepto make perhaps more of an ass of himself than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for help wont convince me either. Just proves you are still trying very hard to make me believe you. I already caught you in the lie so it wont work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only one that needs help, son. I'm calling upon them to witness your idiocy. If you don't like it, then stop playing the idiot.
Click to expand...

I called no one. You called out for help. What do you mean I dont like it?  I dont believe you . There is nothing to like or dislike.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?


TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
Click to expand...

I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
Click to expand...

Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.
Click to expand...

I guess I shouldn't be shocked same here in Detroit. it's why I don't go anywhere near it unless I'm going to a tiger game or lionr Red Wings game or some other event downtown but I stay clear of 75% of Detroit now that my grandma is dead. that crazy old lady stayed there until she was 92. got mugged in her seventies and eighties and still stayed. So we had to go into a very bad neighborhood once a week usually on Sundays early and we leave before dark. scary


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be shocked same here in Detroit. it's why I don't go anywhere near it unless I'm going to a tiger game Ryan or Red Wings game or some other event downtown but I stay clear of 75% of Detroit now that my grandma is died. that crazy old lady stay there until she was 92. got mugged in their seventies and eighties and still stay ed
Click to expand...

Sounds like she was pretty safe. Probably some knuckleheads that mugged her. Once you are a consistent part of the scenery you are safe. We had a couple of white kids in our neighborhood and nothing ever happened to them.


----------



## boedicca

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.
Click to expand...



When I lived in San Francisco, I felt that way about the parts of the Tenderloin and Bay View, hence never walked through either.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
Click to expand...


Of course, there's something wrong with it. I note that Oakland is sh** and Assface does nothing to defy the point. But I know he's probably more of a net wanker than an actual street thug and that he's actually just talking. And I never even said that I walked through the streets of Oakland in the first place (like he stated I said). I drove through some rough parts, and there was no way in hell I was getting out of my car. Hell, I was scared enough of being in the wrong place at the wrong time for a stray bullet to be coming through my window. And I been in LA plenty of times, and I've never quite felt like that there.

As for your Detroit stuff; well, I have a hard time imagining it being worse than the Oakland parts I saw; but who knows. Certainly there are stories of both towns. And for the record, I've never been to Detroit. If I was the person that Ass Face is pretending, I'd say I have been; but I haven't. I ain't going to Detroit without cause either. It ain't exactly a vacation destination. Though, I was considering a ski trip in Michigan back when I was living out in the Midwest.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be shocked same here in Detroit. it's why I don't go anywhere near it unless I'm going to a tiger game Ryan or Red Wings game or some other event downtown but I stay clear of 75% of Detroit now that my grandma is died. that crazy old lady stay there until she was 92. got mugged in their seventies and eighties and still stay ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like she was pretty safe. Probably some knuckleheads that mugged her. Once you are a consistent part of the scenery you are safe. We had a couple of white kids in our neighborhood and nothing ever happened to them.
Click to expand...

the neighbors were nice. I grew up with kids that still lived there when she died. my favorite were boonie choochoo and Man.

but actually she was the longest living person in that neighborhood it was once an all white neighborhood and she was the only white you didn't move soon she was a fixture in the neighborhood. some scumbag kid


----------



## boedicca

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, there's something wrong with it. I note that Oakland is sh** and Assface does nothing to defy the point. But I know he's probably more of a net wanker than an actual street thug and that he's actually just talking. And I never even said that I walked through the streets of Oakland in the first place (like he stated I said). I drove through some rough parts, and there was no way in hell I was getting out of my car. Hell, I was scared enough of being in the wrong place at the wrong time for a stray bullet to be coming through my window. And I been in LA plenty of times, and I've never quite felt like that there.
> 
> As for your Detroit stuff; well, I have a hard time imagining it being worse than the Oakland parts I saw; but who knows. Certainly there are stories of both towns. And for the record, I've never been to Detroit. If I was the person that Ass Face is pretending, I'd say I have been; but I haven't. I ain't going to Detroit without cause either. It ain't exactly a vacation destination. Though, I was considering a ski trip in Michigan back when I was living out in the Midwest.
Click to expand...




You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.



Even your analogies are lame and show just how un-street / what a net wanker you are. Kids end up on milk cartons, not grown ass men, jack ass.


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in San Francisco, I felt that way about the parts of the Tenderloin and Bay View, hence never walked through either.
Click to expand...

I cant remember the name of the area in SF where the pro am league used to be but it was pretty rough as well. My first girlfriend was from Bay View.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, there's something wrong with it. I note that Oakland is sh** and Assface does nothing to defy the point. But I know he's probably more of a net wanker than an actual street thug and that he's actually just talking. And I never even said that I walked through the streets of Oakland in the first place (like he stated I said). I drove through some rough parts, and there was no way in hell I was getting out of my car. Hell, I was scared enough of being in the wrong place at the wrong time for a stray bullet to be coming through my window. And I been in LA plenty of times, and I've never quite felt like that there.
> 
> As for your Detroit stuff; well, I have a hard time imagining it being worse than the Oakland parts I saw; but who knows. Certainly there are stories of both towns. And for the record, I've never been to Detroit. If I was the person that Ass Face is pretending, I'd say I have been; but I haven't. I ain't going to Detroit without cause either. It ain't exactly a vacation destination. Though, I was considering a ski trip in Michigan back when I was living out in the Midwest.
Click to expand...

we just bought property up near Boyne Mountain that's probably where you were going to go. you'd be surprised my boss is from England and he takes visitors and friends from back home down to Detroit all the time just do the Renaissance Center and Jose Luis Cobo Arena. you just wouldn't want to pull off on the wrong exit. my grandmother's neighborhood like it that bad to the seventies when I live there but it did turn off light before the 1980s it was a rough neighborhood for 30 plus years. hard to imagine it is more dangerous now that was the last time I was there 5 years ago but I hear it is here in the news all the time. we were lucky as a family nothing ever happened to any of us going there my grandma was insane for staying there so long. anyways I feel I have a badge of honor I went to an all black school only 3 of us whites in the entire school how many white people can say that?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its dangerous for the unaware. If you get caught in the wrong neighborhood chances are you could end up on a milkcarton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even your analogies are lame and show just how un-street / what a net wanker you are. Kids end up on milk cartons, not grown ass men, jack ass.
Click to expand...

Stop being mad you got caught in a lie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.


And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
Click to expand...

it's okay if you've never been to oakland you know. 

for example I had a layover in Amsterdam. that doesn't mean I went to Amsterdam that doesn't mean I've visited


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
Click to expand...

The fact you dont know your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## sealybobo

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, there's something wrong with it. I note that Oakland is sh** and Assface does nothing to defy the point. But I know he's probably more of a net wanker than an actual street thug and that he's actually just talking. And I never even said that I walked through the streets of Oakland in the first place (like he stated I said). I drove through some rough parts, and there was no way in hell I was getting out of my car. Hell, I was scared enough of being in the wrong place at the wrong time for a stray bullet to be coming through my window. And I been in LA plenty of times, and I've never quite felt like that there.
> 
> As for your Detroit stuff; well, I have a hard time imagining it being worse than the Oakland parts I saw; but who knows. Certainly there are stories of both towns. And for the record, I've never been to Detroit. If I was the person that Ass Face is pretending, I'd say I have been; but I haven't. I ain't going to Detroit without cause either. It ain't exactly a vacation destination. Though, I was considering a ski trip in Michigan back when I was living out in the Midwest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
Click to expand...

same with Eminem. nine mile Ferndale or something like that i grew up 6 mile and evergreen. everyone knows the dividing line 8 mile biatch


----------



## boedicca

TheGreatGatsby said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
Click to expand...



If you were at the Arena for a convention, then you are a dense idiot for not figuring out how to take BART to downtown or uptown, which are only a few minute ride away.

So, are You Are An Idiot, I suppose I can believe you actually were in Oakland and were TOO STUPID to figure out where the good stuff is.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact you dont know your ass from a hole in the ground.
Click to expand...

you know why were talking s***? Because there's nothing on TV. I'm watching hockey won nothing boring


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact you dont know your ass from a hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know why were talking s***? Because there's nothing on TV. I'm watching hockey won nothing boring
Click to expand...

Right?   I'm about to jump in the hot tub.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You havent walked the streets of Oakland. You would get your ass beat if you messed up and went into the wrong neighborhood.  Tell us where did you walk? I was raised in Oakland so dont get yourself caught in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to quote you in the black forum or the racism forum is it really that dangerous in Oakland where you get your ass beat just for walking in the wrong neighborhood? Don't you think there's something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb bitch has never been in Oakland. He read some stories on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not counting times I just passed through, I've been to Oakland one time. That one time was more than fucking enough. Just cos you come online and peddle lies to sell yourself doesn't mean the rest of us don't have anything better to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've walked through some pretty mean streets of Detroit and survived. luckily. every time I was there I would ask myself what the hell I was doing there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, there's something wrong with it. I note that Oakland is sh** and Assface does nothing to defy the point. But I know he's probably more of a net wanker than an actual street thug and that he's actually just talking. And I never even said that I walked through the streets of Oakland in the first place (like he stated I said). I drove through some rough parts, and there was no way in hell I was getting out of my car. Hell, I was scared enough of being in the wrong place at the wrong time for a stray bullet to be coming through my window. And I been in LA plenty of times, and I've never quite felt like that there.
> 
> As for your Detroit stuff; well, I have a hard time imagining it being worse than the Oakland parts I saw; but who knows. Certainly there are stories of both towns. And for the record, I've never been to Detroit. If I was the person that Ass Face is pretending, I'd say I have been; but I haven't. I ain't going to Detroit without cause either. It ain't exactly a vacation destination. Though, I was considering a ski trip in Michigan back when I was living out in the Midwest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we just bought property up near Boyne Mountain that's probably where you were going to go. you'd be surprised my boss is from England and he takes visitors and friends from back home down to Detroit all the time just do the Renaissance Center and Jose Luis Cobo Arena. you just wouldn't want to pull off on the wrong exit. my grandmother's neighborhood like it that bad to the seventies when I live there but it did turn off light before the 1980s it was a rough neighborhood for 30 plus years. hard to imagine it is more dangerous now that was the last time I was there 5 years ago but I hear it is here in the news all the time. we were lucky as a family nothing ever happened to any of us going there my grandma was insane for staying there so long. anyways I feel I have a badge of honor I went to an all black school only 3 of us whites in the entire school how many white people can say that?
Click to expand...


Yea, it was some place up north I foggily recall. I was surprised cos the elevation ain't that high. But if flat Minnesota has a slope, then I knew Michigan certainly must've had some runs, then.

Yea, I've taught in a school like the one you described. It was a crazy!


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were at the Arena for a convention, then you are a dense idiot for not figuring out how to take BART to downtown or uptown, which are only a few minute ride away.
> 
> So, are You Are An Idiot, I suppose I can believe you actually were in Oakland and were TOO STUPID to figure out where the good stuff is.
Click to expand...

The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> you know why were talking s***? Because there's nothing on TV. I'm watching hockey won nothing boring



Difference between shit talking and making an ass out of one's self though. Ass Face is just that desperate to get something on me for all the times I exposed him.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know why were talking s***? Because there's nothing on TV. I'm watching hockey won nothing boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difference between shit talking and making an ass out of one's self though. Ass Face is just that desperate to get something on me for all the times I exposed him.
Click to expand...

When was that? I dont recall ever talking to you to be honest. I usually remember people that have something on the ball. You must have exposed yourself to some old ladies and got confused.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.



I don't know what BART is. But I know that there was pretty well jack shit within reasonable walking distance of the arena. And whatever crappy food place I was considering was like a mile or so away. Very doable with two hours to spare; but pretty stupid in that sh**y neighborhood; not worth the risk. Hell, we all agreed earlier that it's a sh**y hood, so I don't even know why you're making this a topic. Guess your desperation is showing some more.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what BART is. But I know that there was pretty well jack shit within reasonable walking distance of the arena. And whatever crappy food place I was considering was like a mile or so away. Very doable with two hours to spare; but pretty stupid in that sh**y neighborhood; not worth the risk. Hell, we all agreed earlier that it's a sh**y hood, so I don't even know why you're making this a topic. Guess your desperation is showing some more.
Click to expand...

Like I said thats how we know you are lying. You cant miss BART unless you are a retard or blind.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> When was that? I dont recall ever talking to you to be honest. I usually remember people that have something on the ball. You must have exposed yourself to some old ladies and got confused.



What the fuck are you trippin' about now? You've been talkin' to me for like the past hour...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Like I said thats how we know you are lying. You cant miss BART unless you are a retard or blind.



Tell me what the fuck BART is for starters, tool. Sh** I've been there twice and not once in the last five years-ish. I already fucking said I don't know what it stands for and you go on babbling about how I was supposed to have seen it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was that? I dont recall ever talking to you to be honest. I usually remember people that have something on the ball. You must have exposed yourself to some old ladies and got confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you trippin' about now? You've been talkin' to me for like the past hour...
Click to expand...

I was replying to your comment.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what BART is. But I know that there was pretty well jack shit within reasonable walking distance of the arena. And whatever crappy food place I was considering was like a mile or so away. Very doable with two hours to spare; but pretty stupid in that sh**y neighborhood; not worth the risk. Hell, we all agreed earlier that it's a sh**y hood, so I don't even know why you're making this a topic. Guess your desperation is showing some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said thats how we know you are lying. You cant miss BART unless you are a retard or blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what the fuck BART is for starters, tool. Sh** I've been there twice and not once in the last five years-ish. I already fucking said I don't know what it stands for and you go on babbling about how I was supposed to have seen it.
Click to expand...

If you dont know what BART is you just admitted you are a retard or you were lying about being at the Oracle Arena.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Oaktown resident, I would love to see the Warriors win!
> 
> I do wish the sports announcers would mention Oakland more and Oracle/Bay Area/San Francisco less.  Oaklanders have supported (fanwise and moneywise) the Warriors for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone that went to a Warriors game pre playoff days, I can attest to the fan base being supportive. As someone who has walked the streets of Oakland and found them to be quite dangerous, I can say it doesn't bother me that that city isn't getting props.
> 
> The Warriors and A's play in sh** venues because Oakland is sh**. The sooner they move to San Jose or San Francisco or Santa Clara or wherever, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fuck you.   It's clear to me you know nothing about Oakland but the sensationalism you hear about on the news.  Much of Oakland is lovely and quite safe.   Like most big cities, Oakland has some bad neighborhoods (thank to LBJ and the Great Society).  Intelligent people know to avoid those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LBJ was indeed disasterous for america.lol
> 
> Yeah this guy is an idiot.For example,he once came on my Rams thread and said the Rams are not coming back to LA.only someone living on a deserted island STILL believes in that BS.
> 
> for example, you tell him pesky little facts like the Rams have had a 20% dropoff in season ticket sales in st louis this season  because NOBODY in st louis believes they are staying there after this season and it STILL does not register with him they are leaving.
> 
> He once said as well that nobody in LA bats an eye out there about the Rams coming back to LA and when I proved him wrong on that as well with this post here on this thread with this video here in post # 1678
> USMB Sports Bar Page 168 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> He ran off with his tail between his legs knowing he was cornered.
> 
> Other people as you can see,came on that thread and acknowleded they were coming back but not him though.
> 
> as you can see from that video in post #  1678 there,he is so full of shit when he says nobody in LA bats an eye about them coming back.
> 
> Lets see,for the first time ever since they been in st louis,they cancelled their yearly fanfest events they always have had,employee contracts end at the end of february this year instead of the customary end of may,not to mention that Rams owner stan kroneke said back in january that he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA.yet this fool STILL thinks its all for leverage for a new stadium in st louis where they have NO FAN SUPPORT. He is as clueless as USMB's resident troll rightwinger.
> 
> matter of fact last year on a monday night game against the 49ers.just five minutes before the game started in the pregame show,steve young said-will the Rams be back in LA next year? we have an owner who wants to move them there and I dont blame him.I look around here and all i see is a bunch of empty seats everywhere.
> 
> that was LAST year and it will be much worse this year with the 20% drop off in season ticket sales yet this fool thinks its all for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis.can you believe this idiot?
Click to expand...


I am going to ask nicely this is a basketball thread, not a Rams thread.

Please as a courtesy of other board members please keep your Rams out of this thread. We can go to the Rams thread if we want to comment. 

This is a basketball thread please respect others.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> If you dont know what BART is you just admitted you are a retard or you were lying about being at the Oracle Arena.



It's been five plus years, dude. Even if I knew at the time, I don't now. You won't say what BART is because you probably know that you have no real case; much in the same way that you won't say what lie I am supposed to have said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Googled it cos Ass Clepto wouldn't say...

BART is the public transit system. As near as I can figure, the station is across the freeway from the Colloseum; a bridge goes to it. Yes, that could've worked if I knew about it. I can see why dumb fuck didn't want to tell me. That's very easy to not know. It's a huge parking lot for the facilities. That was not even viewable from my truck. Someone would have had to have told me.

I'm not a public transportation hound in the second place; so it's pretty natural that I didn't figure that one out or even think of it. Being from LA, we don't think in terms of public transportation. Northern Cali (and many other parts of the country) is a different animal.

Also, given what I had seen of Oakland to that point, I wasn't in a mood to go adventuring like that. What I was considering was going through a not an exactly safe large parking lot and out on to some streets that were full of all kinds of thugs driving in. Once I decided against it, I just sat in my truck and listened to music and drank some drinks and snacked on whatever stuff I had. But it wasn't the hot meal I had wanted.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> If you dont know what BART is you just admitted you are a retard or you were lying about being at the Oracle Arena.



THIS POST DEMONSTRATES YOUR FULL FUCKING RETARDATION.

I didn't have to know the in's and out's of the fucking public transit station to get on a freeway, drive a few hundred plus mile freeway drive to the Collosesum....

Fucking ass hat.


----------



## sealybobo

boedicca said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were at the Arena for a convention, then you are a dense idiot for not figuring out how to take BART to downtown or uptown, which are only a few minute ride away.
> 
> So, are You Are An Idiot, I suppose I can believe you actually were in Oakland and were TOO STUPID to figure out where the good stuff is.
Click to expand...




TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said thats how we know you are lying. You cant miss BART unless you are a retard or blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what the fuck BART is for starters, tool. Sh** I've been there twice and not once in the last five years-ish. I already fucking said I don't know what it stands for and you go on babbling about how I was supposed to have seen it.
Click to expand...

earlier you said you were only there once


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know what BART is you just admitted you are a retard or you were lying about being at the Oracle Arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS POST DEMONSTRATES YOUR FULL FUCKING RETARDATION.
> 
> I didn't have to know the in's and out's of the fucking public transit station to get on a freeway, drive a few hundred plus mile freeway drive to the Collosesum....
> 
> Fucking ass hat.
Click to expand...

that's true I've been to Chicago and if somebody said the L maybe I wouldn't know if that means


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

...I'm starting to remember that bridge now. But can't remember if I knew about it at the time and decided against it or found out about it perhaps seeing signs as people were coming into the game. Cos there was an influx of people and I remember kinda now trying to figure where they were all coming from....think that's it now that I think of it. Not sure if I ever quite ascertained the proximity of the station or not; but yea, it's no real matter. Ass Face didn't prove a damn thing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> earlier you said you were only there once



Yea, and then I remembered that I had been there about five or six years earlier for an Angels game. If I remember something...I'm gonna say it. I probably had not recalled it before because we spent little to no time exploring Oakland. We knew it was sh**. We went and hung out in SF. And we had to pay a toll to go on the double decker bridge, which I thought was pretty lame. I had been in the bay area maybe fifteen years before that, and I didn't recall the toll then; but maybe. And I had technically been in Oakland then; but only passing through; I said that I had passed through other times like that.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> earlier you said you were only there once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and then I remembered that I had been there about five or six years earlier for an Angels game. If I remember something...I'm gonna say it. I probably had not recalled it because we spent little to no time exploring Oakland. We knew it was sh**. We went and hung out in SF. And we had to pay a toll to go on the double decker bridge, which I thought was pretty lame.
Click to expand...

I'm so bored this hockey game sucks I was hoping Tampa Bay Rays win so they could be at Game seven


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> earlier you said you were only there once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and then I remembered that I had been there about five or six years earlier for an Angels game. If I remember something...I'm gonna say it. I probably had not recalled it because we spent little to no time exploring Oakland. We knew it was sh**. We went and hung out in SF. And we had to pay a toll to go on the double decker bridge, which I thought was pretty lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so bored this hockey game sucks I was hoping Tampa Bay Rays win so they could be at Game seven
Click to expand...


Reminds me...yea, gonna watch that. Better than this sh** Gotta get back to work anyhow. Spent way too much time induldging Ass Clepto's BS.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know what BART is you just admitted you are a retard or you were lying about being at the Oracle Arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS POST DEMONSTRATES YOUR FULL FUCKING RETARDATION.
> 
> I didn't have to know the in's and out's of the fucking public transit station to get on a freeway, drive a few hundred plus mile freeway drive to the Collosesum....
> 
> Fucking ass hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's true I've been to Chicago and if somebody said the L maybe I wouldn't know if that means
Click to expand...


I been to Chicago once as well. I'm pretty sure that I was in Dearborne Station, but I'm not even hundred percent on that. Yea, people don't readily remember with exact clarity every detail. But that's not even really what happened here. Ass tool just ran with someone's miscomprehension and then tried to act like the egg wasn't all over his face.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know what BART is you just admitted you are a retard or you were lying about being at the Oracle Arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS POST DEMONSTRATES YOUR FULL FUCKING RETARDATION.
> 
> I didn't have to know the in's and out's of the fucking public transit station to get on a freeway, drive a few hundred plus mile freeway drive to the Collosesum....
> 
> Fucking ass hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's true I've been to Chicago and if somebody said the L maybe I wouldn't know if that means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I been to Chicago once as well. I'm pretty sure that I was in Dearborne Station, but I'm not even hundred percent on that. Yea, people don't readily remember with exact clarity every detail. But that's not even really what happened here. Ass tool just ran with someone's miscomprehension and then tried to act like the egg wasn't all over his face.
Click to expand...

I think he's just busting your balls


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a clown! You do realize they have mansions in Oakland and not all of Oakland looks like the area by the Arena right?  I'm curious why you were at the Arena instead of the Convention Center if you were at a convention? Did you just get caught in a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'd tell an ass like you my fucking business. I said all along that I was at Oracle Arena. Then boedicca suddenly claimed it was the convention center cos she can't fucking read; and like the fucking moron you are, you called me a liar based on her retarded switching of facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.
Click to expand...

Kinda like Brady and Belicheat of the cheats getting caught in a lie.EVERYONE in the world knows it other than  USMB's trolls pooper-AKA papagoria,trollstyle,and chrissy.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were at the Arena for a convention, then you are a dense idiot for not figuring out how to take BART to downtown or uptown, which are only a few minute ride away.
> 
> So, are You Are An Idiot, I suppose I can believe you actually were in Oakland and were TOO STUPID to figure out where the good stuff is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.
Click to expand...

I have changed my mind about LeBron James. michael Jordan is still the best ever. I'm so sick of hearing about how LeBron James is tired. Isaiah didn't get tired Michael Jordan didn't get tired Magic Johnson didn't get tired. Larry Bird didn't get tired. member the one year when he got cramps? What is it a conditioning problem? Or maybe I suspect that he's big so running around like Michael Jordan does is hard for him so maybe the Michael Jordan body is actually the best body to have if you want to be the greatest of all time. Michael Jordan played his ass off an entire game with the flu I doubt LeBron James would ever be able to do that


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were at the Arena for a convention, then you are a dense idiot for not figuring out how to take BART to downtown or uptown, which are only a few minute ride away.
> 
> So, are You Are An Idiot, I suppose I can believe you actually were in Oakland and were TOO STUPID to figure out where the good stuff is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have changed my mind about LeBron James. michael Jordan is still the best ever. I'm so sick of hearing about how LeBron James is tired. Isaiah didn't get tired Michael Jordan didn't get tired Magic Johnson didn't get tired. Larry Bird didn't get tired. member the one year when he got cramps? What is it a conditioning problem? Or maybe I suspect that he's big so running around like Michael Jordan does is hard for him so maybe the Michael Jordan body is actually the best body to have if you want to be the greatest of all time. Michael Jordan played his ass off an entire game with the flu I doubt LeBron James would ever be able to do that
Click to expand...


Jordan, Johnson, Bird, Thomas had a lot of help in their championship runs. When Jordan had no one around him, he wasn't close to a championship team. Let alone the  finals. Johnson had Jabbar, Wilkes and a cast of others that helped him. Bird had Parrish and McHale. Thomas had a great team around him. 

Other than LeBron, the Cavs have no one. He has carried them every game in these finals. I don't think he is the best ever, but give him a break.


----------



## sealybobo

I suspect either it's a conditioning problem or he's a big man but I don't believe that. if shaq could run his ass up and down the court for a full game so can LeBron


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a clown! You do realize they have mansions in Oakland and not all of Oakland looks like the area by the Arena right?  I'm curious why you were at the Arena instead of the Convention Center if you were at a convention? Did you just get caught in a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'd tell an ass like you my fucking business. I said all along that I was at Oracle Arena. Then boedicca suddenly claimed it was the convention center cos she can't fucking read; and like the fucking moron you are, you called me a liar based on her retarded switching of facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok you got caught in a lie. You know it, I know it, hell practically everyone knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda like Brady and Belicheat of the cheats getting caught in a lie.EVERYONE in the world knows it other than  USMB's trolls pooper-AKA papagoria,trollstyle,and chrissy.
Click to expand...


The hand job strikes again, what a little bitch, can't stay on topic and respect others. Fuck you, you asshole bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've Never Been To Oakland, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say this based on what now? The fact that you misread sh** and all you have is a piddly come-on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were at the Arena for a convention, then you are a dense idiot for not figuring out how to take BART to downtown or uptown, which are only a few minute ride away.
> 
> So, are You Are An Idiot, I suppose I can believe you actually were in Oakland and were TOO STUPID to figure out where the good stuff is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dumbass didnt know he could walk over to BART and be downtown in a matter of minutes. Thats how I know he was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have changed my mind about LeBron James. michael Jordan is still the best ever. I'm so sick of hearing about how LeBron James is tired. Isaiah didn't get tired Michael Jordan didn't get tired Magic Johnson didn't get tired. Larry Bird didn't get tired. member the one year when he got cramps? What is it a conditioning problem? Or maybe I suspect that he's big so running around like Michael Jordan does is hard for him so maybe the Michael Jordan body is actually the best body to have if you want to be the greatest of all time. Michael Jordan played his ass off an entire game with the flu I doubt LeBron James would ever be able to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan, Johnson, Bird, Thomas had a lot of help in their championship runs. When Jordan had no one around him, he wasn't close to a championship team. Let alone the  finals. Johnson had Jabbar, Wilkes and a cast of others that helped him. Bird had Parrish and McHale. Thomas had a great team around him.
> 
> Other than LeBron, the Cavs have no one. He has carried them every game in these finals. I don't think he is the best ever, but give him a break.
Click to expand...

who do the Golden State Warriors have beside curry?


----------



## Papageorgio

Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.


what happened last year when he had Wade Bosh and all of the supporting cast on the Miami Heat team?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.
> 
> 
> 
> what happened last year when he had Wade Bosh and all of the supporting cast on the Miami Heat team?
Click to expand...

My gosh, he has been in final consecutive finals, go back and find out how many other players have accomplished that feat since 1970.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.


in 1988-89 Magic Johnson was hurt and the Pistons beat them in the finals. we didn't care. sure I wonder what would have happened if magic was healthy but I don't think I'd want to find out


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.
> 
> 
> 
> what happened last year when he had Wade Bosh and all of the supporting cast on the Miami Heat team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh, he has been in final consecutive finals, go back and find out how many other players have accomplished that feat since 1970.
Click to expand...

and how can you imagine next year or the year after that or the year after that him not making the finals


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.
> 
> 
> 
> in 1988-89 Magic Johnson was hurt and the Pistons beat them in the finals. we didn't care. sure I wonder what would have happened if magic was healthy but I don't think I'd want to find out
Click to expand...


Right, take one good player out and you lose, LeBron lost two.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Klay Thompson an NBA Allstar, Defensive player of the year Green. 2nd Team All Defensive team Bogut. Iggy, Lee, Barnes, all of these are much better than anyone other than LeBron on the Cavs roster. And the have Barbosa.
> 
> 
> 
> in 1988-89 Magic Johnson was hurt and the Pistons beat them in the finals. we didn't care. sure I wonder what would have happened if magic was healthy but I don't think I'd want to find out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, take one good player out and you lose, LeBron lost two.
Click to expand...

I have a feeling LeBron James is going to win this game and game 7


----------



## Papageorgio

I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.


I'm not predicting anything. I know this game could turn on a dime and then who knows what happens game 7. as it seems right now looks like you're probably going to be correct


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.


yeah LeBron James is playing with a bunch of scrubs I think Jr Smith is the only one who's maybe a good 2nd stringer today. maybe a few years ago he might have been something. did you see that tall guy on Clevelands team try to dunk and fall short? That showed right there what kind of talent LeBron is playing with. And delle sucks. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.


I don't know why but I just don't want LeBron James to easily catch Michael Jordan on his six championships. Even if LeBron doesn't ki will probably when all said and done B the greatest of all time statistic wise. but just like I never wanted Kobe Bryant to catch Jordan I don't want LeBron to do it either and I fear he might. and I didn't even watch Michael Jordan to get those six championships. I don't think I was a Jordan fan until after he left. I like LeBron James but I can't root for him or Michael Jordan when they're not on my team I'm almost always going to root for the underdog. maybe I'm a hater. but I heard someone say to hate on someone like LeBron James and in sports is the ultimate sign of respect


----------



## sealybobo

I never rooted for Magic Johnson or Larry Bird Kobe Bryant and Shaquille O'Neal maybe I did root for Shaquille when he played with Dwyane Wade but that was because I liked shaq better than Kobe and wanted Shaq to win without Kobe. I certainly didn't root for Kobe when he won two with Gasol. but today I appreciate all these guys. the only reason I rooted for Karl Malone was because he was playing against Michael Jordan.

kind of weird that I don't like any of the greatest players while they're playing the game or at least I don't root for them. I can appreciate them and root against them at the same time


----------



## Papageorgio

During Jordan's tenure I was always ABC, (Anyone But Chicago).


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> During Jordan's tenure I was always ABC, (Anyone But Chicago).


could Cleveland have beat the Clippers San Antonio the Rockets Memphis? I meant all those teams are sorry they didn't win the Western Conference finals this year to be able to play LeBron all by himself with barely a team. Golden State is so lucky


----------



## sealybobo

I am happy for Golden State I think it's good that LeBron James has a rival and Stephan curry. I'm definitely happy for Andre Iguodala. babosa green and that team seems like a pretty decent team. not like one of the greatest teams of all time but a pretty busy with a lot of great or really good players. they won me over happy for golden state.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.


didn't LeBron win game 2 & 3 with this team? Why didn't he win two more games? He didn't have it in him. I think Jordan would have found a way. I know The Legend is probably better than the reality it just seems to me that jordan would have stuck his tongue out and just done it.


----------



## sealybobo

I think the ratings are through the roof because LeBrons Loosing. it's like Tiger Woods nobody's rooting for him.

sorry Cleveland maybe next year lol


----------



## sealybobo

Steve Kerr might one day be a legendary coach? He got a young inexperienced team to do it. To not choke. they could've easily when they went down two the 1 going into game four they held their composure. 

Bet lebron wins a ring next year.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> I am happy for Golden State I think it's good that LeBron James has a rival and Stephan curry. I'm definitely happy for Andre Iguodala. babosa green and that team seems like a pretty decent team. not like one of the greatest teams of all time but a pretty busy with a lot of great or really good players. they won me over happy for golden state.



They went 67-15, 16-5 in the playoffs. Best offense in the league, second best defense in the league. One of the largest point differentials of all time. Hell, I'll take them against many past champs.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't LeBron win game 2 & 3 with this team? Why didn't he win two more games? He didn't have it in him. I think Jordan would have found a way. I know The Legend is probably better than the reality it just seems to me that jordan would have stuck his tongue out and just done it.
Click to expand...


Jordan couldn't have done better than what we saw. LeBron has played five straight season playing from September to the end of June. He is human, he has a right to get tired. I don't like LeBron but he showed a hell of a lot in these playoffs.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

To think Cleveland came this close to being number one in something other than the number of rivers they can set on fire


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs win it baby!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't LeBron win game 2 & 3 with this team? Why didn't he win two more games? He didn't have it in him. I think Jordan would have found a way. I know The Legend is probably better than the reality it just seems to me that jordan would have stuck his tongue out and just done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan couldn't have done better than what we saw. LeBron has played five straight season playing from September to the end of June. He is human, he has a right to get tired. I don't like LeBron but he showed a hell of a lot in these playoffs.
Click to expand...

Yeah Lebron put in work we have never seen before.  He may be the best to ever do it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't LeBron win game 2 & 3 with this team? Why didn't he win two more games? He didn't have it in him. I think Jordan would have found a way. I know The Legend is probably better than the reality it just seems to me that jordan would have stuck his tongue out and just done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan couldn't have done better than what we saw. LeBron has played five straight season playing from September to the end of June. He is human, he has a right to get tired. I don't like LeBron but he showed a hell of a lot in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Lebron put in work we have never seen before.  He may be the best to ever do it.
Click to expand...

who's going to have to get by the Detroit Pistons next year buddy


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't LeBron win game 2 & 3 with this team? Why didn't he win two more games? He didn't have it in him. I think Jordan would have found a way. I know The Legend is probably better than the reality it just seems to me that jordan would have stuck his tongue out and just done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan couldn't have done better than what we saw. LeBron has played five straight season playing from September to the end of June. He is human, he has a right to get tired. I don't like LeBron but he showed a hell of a lot in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Lebron put in work we have never seen before.  He may be the best to ever do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's going to have to get by the Detroit Pistons next year buddy
Click to expand...


Yeah, that will be tough.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Warriors. The Cavs are playing on pure guts but the Warriors will win the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't LeBron win game 2 & 3 with this team? Why didn't he win two more games? He didn't have it in him. I think Jordan would have found a way. I know The Legend is probably better than the reality it just seems to me that jordan would have stuck his tongue out and just done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan couldn't have done better than what we saw. LeBron has played five straight season playing from September to the end of June. He is human, he has a right to get tired. I don't like LeBron but he showed a hell of a lot in these playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Lebron put in work we have never seen before.  He may be the best to ever do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's going to have to get by the Detroit Pistons next year buddy
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Jordan, Johnson, Bird, Thomas had a lot of help in their championship runs. When Jordan had no one around him, he wasn't close to a championship team. Let alone the  finals. Johnson had Jabbar, Wilkes and a cast of others that helped him. Bird had Parrish and McHale. Thomas had a great team around him.
> 
> Other than LeBron, the Cavs have no one. He has carried them every game in these finals. I don't think he is the best ever, but give him a break.



I agree with all of that in principle. But one important caveat--LBJ did have Irving til the Finals; and the Eastern Conference was really weak (like it has been). In 80, before Parish and McHale, the rookie Bird might have gotten his team to the finals had he faced a cast of nobodies like the Hawks in the ECF instead of a Sixers team led by Dr. J and which had a solid big man in Dawkins and a supporting cast that was just much better. LBJ as it is had Irving then.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I have changed my mind about LeBron James. michael Jordan is still the best ever. I'm so sick of hearing about how LeBron James is tired. Isaiah didn't get tired Michael Jordan didn't get tired Magic Johnson didn't get tired. Larry Bird didn't get tired. member the one year when he got cramps? What is it a conditioning problem? Or maybe I suspect that he's big so running around like Michael Jordan does is hard for him so maybe the Michael Jordan body is actually the best body to have if you want to be the greatest of all time. Michael Jordan played his ass off an entire game with the flu I doubt LeBron James would ever be able to do that



Well, Bird's C's got tired and worn down and injured much more. But there wasn't an apologist campaign for them.

I don't believe that Lebron got cramps, tbh. He just quit and/or he was trying to sell some drama cos he's an immature drama queen. If you study the tape, it's clear he was faking; it's not even close either. He's that stupid about shit; but he doesn't have to be smart when a hero worship media is behind him. And I'm saying this really as a matter of fact; cos I do think LBJ is and has been the best currently in the game for a while. I like his game a lot; I just am not a big fan cos of stuff like that. Yea, Bird wouldn't pull that sh** in a million years. But everyone saw the Jordan flu game where he did his theatrics and they all want their flu game for the ages now. Kobe was always trying to have one 

Lebron I think wanted to come back in the cramp game to be the hero;but the Spurs were burying him and he over-sold it and was scared that he couldn't pull of the act, I believe.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Could this become an annual battle in the playoff finals? Vegas already has Cleveland as the favorite to win next year. Obviously, Cavs gets Love and Irving back next year. 

Warriors will likely resign FA Draymond Green, and everyone else is under contract. I'm super-excited the Warriors have a draft pick for the first time in a couple of years. 

Spurs are old and decrepit. OKC is getting broken up. Dubs have an opportunity to be a dynasty. 

 I actually lived in Oakland the last time the Warriors won the title 40 years ago, but was too young to comprehend.


----------



## Papageorgio

Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.

The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.


----------



## boedicca

I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!

It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.



I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.


----------



## Asclepias

Treeshepherd said:


> Could this become an annual battle in the playoff finals? Vegas already has Cleveland as the favorite to win next year. Obviously, Cavs gets Love and Irving back next year.
> 
> Warriors will likely resign FA Draymond Green, and everyone else is under contract. I'm super-excited the Warriors have a draft pick for the first time in a couple of years.
> 
> Spurs are old and decrepit. OKC is getting broken up. Dubs have an opportunity to be a dynasty.
> 
> I actually lived in Oakland the last time the Warriors won the title 40 years ago, but was too young to comprehend.


Theres nothing really to keep the Dubs from going to the Finals next year. They have this experience which is more valuable than talent.  They have set the new model on winning a championship with the small ball and jumpshooting coupled with great defense. First jump shooting team to win a ring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!



Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.

With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..

Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.

I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.

If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.

Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.


There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.

All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.

The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.

But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News


and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This Oakland sports fan I know of posted this below  and my gut feeling tells me he is correct.I just hope my feeling is correct and I know at least two posters on here hope so as well. for the people who wanted cleveland to win,they just  dont have a clue just how important it was for OAKLAND to win.

"Everybody is likely staying in Oakland now especially after the Warriors won. It's a business and it's called#townbusiness"

as i said before,I normally dont pay any attention whatsoever to the NBA championship games hating the game of basketball and everything,matter of fact this was the first time i did watch it since the 80's when the celtics and Larry Bird squared off against the Lakers and Magic Johnson.lol

and that was WHY because I dont want to see oakland lose any of their sports teams.The warriors I could live with since they were originally from san fran,but i would get fed up with baseball and football if the A's or Raiders left.I just cant imagine ever hearing either team be called anything other than OAKLAND Raiders or OAKLAND A's.

everytime I heard the Raiders called LOS ANGLES Raiders,i was like ? It sounded so idiotic.it sounded like an arena football team or something.


----------



## boedicca

9/11 inside job said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
Click to expand...



Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.

I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.

Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.  

The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone. 

The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.
> 
> Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.
> 
> The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone.
> 
> The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.
Click to expand...


since I dont follow basketball I dont know anything about the Warriors situation like I do with the A's and Raiders so when you say new location, is that for the one they have planned in San Fran or for one they are trying for in Oakland?

The part I liked about that article is that they are talking about a lawsuit to block their relocation if they try to move.I have to believe they will win in court as well because I just cant see them allowing a team that won a championship to ditch their city for greener pastures and if they win in court,then  that bodes well to keep ALL of oakland sports teams from leaving  since they are the ones that are in danger the most of the three of leaving.

speaking of san fran,I feel bad for 49er fans out there.If I had been a niner fan growing up there my whole life,I wouldnt cheer that team on anymore  since they gave them the middle finger and left their city. Doesnt matter that its just 45 miles away,its not in the bay area anymore and that was the 49ers identity.the bay area.

At least when the Rams moved out of LA to Anaheim,fans in LA would still support them  because they were at least still in the LA vincinity area.

The NFL is already finding out that its not going to be succcessful  for the 49ers in the future in santa clara because most the fans out there are suits who dont come back to watch the game till the middle of the third quarter at halftime.lol

The diehards who stay the whole game,dont support them out there because they are angry rightfully so that they gave them the middle finger and moved completely out of the bay area,their identity.

 San Francisco is the 49ers identity not Santa Clara.lol. same with the Raiders.Their identity is OAKLAND.When they moved to LA,they might as well have moved to Alaska.they weren't  the Raiders anymore.the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.

extends hand for congrats shake.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw,maybe you will dislike the Raiders being in Oakland JUST A LITTLE less now.

Raiders Players Take To Twitter To Congratulate Warriors


----------



## Papageorgio

Hand job is sucking up to the champions like he always does. 
Hand job would have been the same,maven if the Cavs would have won. He is a bandwagon fan.


----------



## boedicca

9/11 inside job said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.
> 
> Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.
> 
> The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone.
> 
> The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since I dont follow basketball I dont know anything about the Warriors situation like I do with the A's and Raiders so when you say new location, is that for the one they have planned in San Fran or for one they are trying for in Oakland?
> 
> The part I liked about that article is that they are talking about a lawsuit to block their relocation if they try to move.I have to believe they will win in court as well because I just cant see them allowing a team that won a championship to ditch their city for greener pastures and if they win in court,then  that bodes well to keep ALL of oakland sports teams from leaving  since they are the ones that are in danger the most of the three of leaving.
> 
> speaking of san fran,I feel bad for 49er fans out there.If I had been a niner fan growing up there my whole life,I wouldnt cheer that team on anymore  since they gave them the middle finger and left their city. Doesnt matter that its just 45 miles away,its not in the bay area anymore and that was the 49ers identity.the bay area.
> 
> At least when the Rams moved out of LA to Anaheim,fans in LA would still support them  because they were at least still in the LA vincinity area.
> 
> The NFL is already finding out that its not going to be succcessful  for the 49ers in the future in santa clara because most the fans out there are suits who dont come back to watch the game till the middle of the third quarter at halftime.lol
> 
> The diehards who stay the whole game,dont support them out there because they are angry rightfully so that they gave them the middle finger and moved completely out of the bay area,their identity.
> 
> San Francisco is the 49ers identity not Santa Clara.lol. same with the Raiders.Their identity is OAKLAND.When they moved to LA,they might as well have moved to Alaska.they weren't  the Raiders anymore.the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.
> 
> extends hand for congrats shake.
Click to expand...




The Warriors are planning to move to Mission Bay in San Francisco - right in the middle of the UCSF expansion.  It's a terrible location.  They first tried for a location on the Embarcadero, but their plans block too much of the view.   Saleforce.com was going to build a new HQ in the Mission Bay spot, but moved their plans to the development around the new Transbay terminal. (SFDC is building the tallest building on the west coat).  So Benioff "offered" the Mission Bay spot to the Warriors, who stupidly jumped on it. 

It's a TERRIBLE location.


----------



## Liffy

9/11 inside job said:


> btw,maybe you will dislike the Raiders being in Oakland JUST A LITTLE less now.
> 
> Raiders Players Take To Twitter To Congratulate Warriors


Change your fucking name. Please. It's unbecoming seeing it anywhere outside of a conspiracy theory thread.


----------



## Papageorgio

boedicca said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.
> 
> Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.
> 
> The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone.
> 
> The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since I dont follow basketball I dont know anything about the Warriors situation like I do with the A's and Raiders so when you say new location, is that for the one they have planned in San Fran or for one they are trying for in Oakland?
> 
> The part I liked about that article is that they are talking about a lawsuit to block their relocation if they try to move.I have to believe they will win in court as well because I just cant see them allowing a team that won a championship to ditch their city for greener pastures and if they win in court,then  that bodes well to keep ALL of oakland sports teams from leaving  since they are the ones that are in danger the most of the three of leaving.
> 
> speaking of san fran,I feel bad for 49er fans out there.If I had been a niner fan growing up there my whole life,I wouldnt cheer that team on anymore  since they gave them the middle finger and left their city. Doesnt matter that its just 45 miles away,its not in the bay area anymore and that was the 49ers identity.the bay area.
> 
> At least when the Rams moved out of LA to Anaheim,fans in LA would still support them  because they were at least still in the LA vincinity area.
> 
> The NFL is already finding out that its not going to be succcessful  for the 49ers in the future in santa clara because most the fans out there are suits who dont come back to watch the game till the middle of the third quarter at halftime.lol
> 
> The diehards who stay the whole game,dont support them out there because they are angry rightfully so that they gave them the middle finger and moved completely out of the bay area,their identity.
> 
> San Francisco is the 49ers identity not Santa Clara.lol. same with the Raiders.Their identity is OAKLAND.When they moved to LA,they might as well have moved to Alaska.they weren't  the Raiders anymore.the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.
> 
> extends hand for congrats shake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors are planning to move to Mission Bay in San Francisco - right in the middle of the UCSF expansion.  It's a terrible location.  They first tried for a location on the Embarcadero, but their plans block too much of the view.   Saleforce.com was going to build a new HQ in the Mission Bay spot, but moved their plans to the development around the new Transbay terminal. (SFDC is building the tallest building on the west coat).  So Benioff "offered" the Mission Bay spot to the Warriors, who stupidly jumped on it.
> 
> It's a TERRIBLE location.
Click to expand...


So are they still going to be the Golden State Warriors or are they changing the name back to San Francisco Warriors?


----------



## Billo_Really

I hope these Finals silenced all you Laker haters.  We got another one under our belt.  Because, after all, that's what the Warriors are_*............Lakers North.*_

They have Klay Thompson, whose father, Michael Thompson, was a Laker.  And they have Jerry West.  This Finals was another manifestation of the Laker Dynasty.

BTW, Lebron should have gotten MVP.


----------



## Billo_Really

If Cleveland stays healthy next year, they'll win 70 games.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
Click to expand...

the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this become an annual battle in the playoff finals? Vegas already has Cleveland as the favorite to win next year. Obviously, Cavs gets Love and Irving back next year.
> 
> Warriors will likely resign FA Draymond Green, and everyone else is under contract. I'm super-excited the Warriors have a draft pick for the first time in a couple of years.
> 
> Spurs are old and decrepit. OKC is getting broken up. Dubs have an opportunity to be a dynasty.
> 
> I actually lived in Oakland the last time the Warriors won the title 40 years ago, but was too young to comprehend.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres nothing really to keep the Dubs from going to the Finals next year. They have this experience which is more valuable than talent.  They have set the new model on winning a championship with the small ball and jumpshooting coupled with great defense. First jump shooting team to win a ring.
Click to expand...

they were the youngest team in a very long time to win the NBA championship


----------



## boedicca

Papageorgio said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.
> 
> Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.
> 
> The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone.
> 
> The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since I dont follow basketball I dont know anything about the Warriors situation like I do with the A's and Raiders so when you say new location, is that for the one they have planned in San Fran or for one they are trying for in Oakland?
> 
> The part I liked about that article is that they are talking about a lawsuit to block their relocation if they try to move.I have to believe they will win in court as well because I just cant see them allowing a team that won a championship to ditch their city for greener pastures and if they win in court,then  that bodes well to keep ALL of oakland sports teams from leaving  since they are the ones that are in danger the most of the three of leaving.
> 
> speaking of san fran,I feel bad for 49er fans out there.If I had been a niner fan growing up there my whole life,I wouldnt cheer that team on anymore  since they gave them the middle finger and left their city. Doesnt matter that its just 45 miles away,its not in the bay area anymore and that was the 49ers identity.the bay area.
> 
> At least when the Rams moved out of LA to Anaheim,fans in LA would still support them  because they were at least still in the LA vincinity area.
> 
> The NFL is already finding out that its not going to be succcessful  for the 49ers in the future in santa clara because most the fans out there are suits who dont come back to watch the game till the middle of the third quarter at halftime.lol
> 
> The diehards who stay the whole game,dont support them out there because they are angry rightfully so that they gave them the middle finger and moved completely out of the bay area,their identity.
> 
> San Francisco is the 49ers identity not Santa Clara.lol. same with the Raiders.Their identity is OAKLAND.When they moved to LA,they might as well have moved to Alaska.they weren't  the Raiders anymore.the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.
> 
> extends hand for congrats shake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors are planning to move to Mission Bay in San Francisco - right in the middle of the UCSF expansion.  It's a terrible location.  They first tried for a location on the Embarcadero, but their plans block too much of the view.   Saleforce.com was going to build a new HQ in the Mission Bay spot, but moved their plans to the development around the new Transbay terminal. (SFDC is building the tallest building on the west coat).  So Benioff "offered" the Mission Bay spot to the Warriors, who stupidly jumped on it.
> 
> It's a TERRIBLE location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are they still going to be the Golden State Warriors or are they changing the name back to San Francisco Warriors?
Click to expand...


I have no idea, and couldn't care less.  If they move, I'm done as a fan.   Just as I dropped the 49ers when they moved.

The Warriors were in Philadelphia for 16 years and then in San Francisco for 9.  They've been in Oakland for 44 years.   Do the math.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
Click to expand...

Spurs would be the closest but they have yet to win back to back.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spurs would be the closest but they have yet to win back to back.
Click to expand...

I really don't think you have to win back to back to be a dynasty not with their records. and longevity. and consistency. You know here in Detroit with those recent years where we had Rasheed Wallace Ben Wallace tayshaun Prince Chauncey Billups and Rip Hamilton? had we won in 2005 and done it back to back I would be telling you right now that that team was a dynasty. for the Spurs to have 4 championships makes them a dynasty


----------



## sealybobo

do the Spurs have 5? if they have 5 they're definitely a dynasty. even four make some of dynasty


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> I hope these Finals silenced all you Laker haters.  We got another one under our belt.  Because, after all, that's what the Warriors are_*............Lakers North.*_
> 
> They have Klay Thompson, whose father, Michael Thompson, was a Laker.  And they have Jerry West.  This Finals was another manifestation of the Laker Dynasty.
> 
> BTW, Lebron should have gotten MVP.



Mychal Thompson played his best ball in Portland.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> do the Spurs have 5? if they have 5 they're definitely a dynasty. even four make some of dynasty


When I think of dynasty that means you have unbroken years of rule (winning).


----------



## Papageorgio

Liffy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw,maybe you will dislike the Raiders being in Oakland JUST A LITTLE less now.
> 
> Raiders Players Take To Twitter To Congratulate Warriors
> 
> 
> 
> Change your fucking name. Please. It's unbecoming seeing it anywhere outside of a conspiracy theory thread.
Click to expand...


He is a conspiracy nutter, he is not rational, in any way shape or form.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
Click to expand...


The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> I hope these Finals silenced all you Laker haters.  We got another one under our belt.  Because, after all, that's what the Warriors are_*............Lakers North.*_
> 
> They have Klay Thompson, whose father, Michael Thompson, was a Laker.  And they have Jerry West.  This Finals was another manifestation of the Laker Dynasty.
> 
> BTW, Lebron should have gotten MVP.


If Lebron had of forced a game 7 I would agree with you.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
Click to expand...

what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
Click to expand...


I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
Click to expand...


Over how many years? In between championships they had a sub 500 season and a 42-40 record. Not much of a dynasty.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
Click to expand...

Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
Click to expand...

what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
Click to expand...


I'm a Kobe fan? I didn't know that.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
Click to expand...

Shaq was going downhill when he played with Wade. Wade carried that team. Shaq was the MVP of all 3 of the Lakers Finals. Wade was the MVP of the Finals he won with Shaq.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
Click to expand...


He wasn't on a dynasty.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
Click to expand...

whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.

in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - 2 championships Stephon curry one. Game on


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't on a dynasty.
Click to expand...

he is a dynasty. Or was. God now you're making me want Kobe to win one more


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
Click to expand...

Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him. 

I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't on a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is a dynasty. Or was. God now you're making me want Kobe to win one more
Click to expand...


34-48, 42-40, how are those dynasty numbers?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
Click to expand...

no he's not top 10 but he was the Michael Jordan in between Michael Jordan and LeBron James nobody was better


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't on a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is a dynasty. Or was. God now you're making me want Kobe to win one more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 34-48, 42-40, how are those dynasty numbers?
Click to expand...

what are those numbers?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't on a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is a dynasty. Or was. God now you're making me want Kobe to win one more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 34-48, 42-40, how are those dynasty numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are those numbers?
Click to expand...


His win and loss records two season in the 2000's.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
Click to expand...

the other day my Detroit sports talk radio guy was saying Scottie Pippen shouldn't be in the 50 all-time greatest do you agree?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he's not top 10 but he was the Michael Jordan in between Michael Jordan and LeBron James nobody was better
Click to expand...

He was never MJ. His game was similar but he is the least clutch SG I have seen in a long time and he took horrible shots. I think TMac was way better.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the other day my Detroit sports talk radio guy was saying Scottie Pippen shouldn't be in the 50 all-time greatest do you agree?
Click to expand...

Anyone that says something that stupid shouldn't offer their opinion on basketball. 

Ever notice no matter what MJ doesnt have anything bad to say about Pip?  Thats because he knows Pip is the primary reason he has 6 rings.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about Dewayne Wade? He only won championships because of Shaq and LeBron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't on a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is a dynasty. Or was. God now you're making me want Kobe to win one more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 34-48, 42-40, how are those dynasty numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are those numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His win and loss records two season in the 2000's.
Click to expand...

I don't no injuries not playing cohesively maybe Dennis Rodman f***** up the chemistry? They just weren't feeling it those They


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the other day my Detroit sports talk radio guy was saying Scottie Pippen shouldn't be in the 50 all-time greatest do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone that says something that stupid shouldn't offer their opinion on basketball.
> 
> Ever notice no matter what MJ doesnt have anything bad to say about Pip?  Thats because he knows Pip is the primary reason he has 6 rings.
Click to expand...

I think sometimes he says things to be controversial. he asked the other host who was black which guys at the bottom of the list would you put below Scottie Pippen and the black host picked all the old white guys including Bob koozie


----------



## Papageorgio

Pipes was just as important on those Bull teams as MJ was.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early for the dynasty talk, for either team. If Love wants a ring, Cleveland is his best chance. I also expect Cleveland to find another FA or two to add depth.
> 
> The Warriors were very impressive this year however they are in the Western Conference and they will have 8-9 teams loaded to challenge Golden St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see either team being a dynasty unless we're going with the lightweight version of the word, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
Click to expand...


I don't consider them as winners of three in a row. Kings won 02 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I think sometimes he says things to be controversial. he asked the other host who was black which guys at the bottom of the list would you put below Scottie Pippen and the black host picked all the old white guys including Bob koozie



 Bob Cousy....Cousy was awesome. He'd have a case to be honest. He was a huge part of all those Celtics rings.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he's not top 10 but he was the Michael Jordan in between Michael Jordan and LeBron James nobody was better
Click to expand...


Shaq...Duncan....KG... They'd all have a case. I'd definitely take Duncan of the three.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was part of a dynasty. Shaq was the only reason they won 3 in a row. All of Kobes teams fell off a cliff until PJ came back and they got Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever don't hate on Kobe. One day they'll do a 50 on 50 on Kobe Bryant and they will talk about his 5 championships that he brought that Laker organization. like I've said before I'm the biggest hater when they're playing the game but after they're done I give them their props.
> 
> in retrospect I'm glad Cleveland didn't win a championship because the only person on that team who would deserve one would be LeBron James. Golden State winning the best team won. LeBron James - championships Stephon curry one. Game on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt bring 5. He brought 2 and I am being generous since Gasol won one of them for him.
> 
> I call Kobe the best difficult shot taker I have ever seen. Other than that I wouldnt consider him top 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the other day my Detroit sports talk radio guy was saying Scottie Pippen shouldn't be in the 50 all-time greatest do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone that says something that stupid shouldn't offer their opinion on basketball.
> 
> Ever notice no matter what MJ doesnt have anything bad to say about Pip?  Thats because he knows Pip is the primary reason he has 6 rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think sometimes he says things to be controversial. he asked the other host who was black which guys at the bottom of the list would you put below Scottie Pippen and the black host picked all the old white guys including Bob koozie
Click to expand...

I think thats because most of the old white guys couldnt hang in todays league. Its unfair to judge them against present day players Different era and modern day athletes have the bonus of modern medicine, medical knowledge etc.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Warriors won!  Yay Warriors!  Yay Oakland!
> 
> It was great to see excited fans in Oaklandtown celebrating without any violence and looting.  We kept it classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.
> 
> Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.
> 
> The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone.
> 
> The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since I dont follow basketball I dont know anything about the Warriors situation like I do with the A's and Raiders so when you say new location, is that for the one they have planned in San Fran or for one they are trying for in Oakland?
> 
> The part I liked about that article is that they are talking about a lawsuit to block their relocation if they try to move.I have to believe they will win in court as well because I just cant see them allowing a team that won a championship to ditch their city for greener pastures and if they win in court,then  that bodes well to keep ALL of oakland sports teams from leaving  since they are the ones that are in danger the most of the three of leaving.
> 
> speaking of san fran,I feel bad for 49er fans out there.If I had been a niner fan growing up there my whole life,I wouldnt cheer that team on anymore  since they gave them the middle finger and left their city. Doesnt matter that its just 45 miles away,its not in the bay area anymore and that was the 49ers identity.the bay area.
> 
> At least when the Rams moved out of LA to Anaheim,fans in LA would still support them  because they were at least still in the LA vincinity area.
> 
> The NFL is already finding out that its not going to be succcessful  for the 49ers in the future in santa clara because most the fans out there are suits who dont come back to watch the game till the middle of the third quarter at halftime.lol
> 
> The diehards who stay the whole game,dont support them out there because they are angry rightfully so that they gave them the middle finger and moved completely out of the bay area,their identity.
> 
> San Francisco is the 49ers identity not Santa Clara.lol. same with the Raiders.Their identity is OAKLAND.When they moved to LA,they might as well have moved to Alaska.they weren't  the Raiders anymore.the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.
> 
> extends hand for congrats shake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors are planning to move to Mission Bay in San Francisco - right in the middle of the UCSF expansion.  It's a terrible location.  They first tried for a location on the Embarcadero, but their plans block too much of the view.   Saleforce.com was going to build a new HQ in the Mission Bay spot, but moved their plans to the development around the new Transbay terminal. (SFDC is building the tallest building on the west coat).  So Benioff "offered" the Mission Bay spot to the Warriors, who stupidly jumped on it.
> 
> It's a TERRIBLE location.
Click to expand...


those idiots if they follow through,are going to find out that by moving there,the fanbase wont be there through the lean years like it  was when they were in oakland  being in a bad location like that.

the NBA made the mistake with the location they picked for the Kings when they were here in KC.Kansas City is a HUGE basketball town but because they played in the downtown area where the section of city had the worst crime in the whole state and only thugs lived there,they had poor attendance for games and moved to sacremento as a result.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I take it you guys watched the final game of the "Ball in the Hoop Championship". I really tried to get into it but it was just so boring I had to turn it off. Didn't make it past the first quarter.

I guess the Ball and Bat Championship is next.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.I am so happy for your Warriors they won.Thank God Cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause I dont think they would have won had they not been injured the fact they were able to still take them to 6 games despite that.Lady Luck was on your side.
> 
> With the constant talk that Oakland might lose all three sports teams in the near future,there isnt a city in the country that deserved a championship more than yours..
> 
> Im glad the the owner wasnt classless and did not have the celebration in Oakland like this writer mentioned he was worried about them doing.
> 
> I think you more than anybody will be able to appreciate this article written here Boedicca.He really nailed it all in this piece.
> 
> If the warriors DO leave for san fran,I hope they suck for the next 40 years.that was why the warriors could not afford to lose this year.dont want them to  have the celebration in san fran in a couple of seasons from now.OAKLAND got to have the celebration.
> 
> Cleveland will be back soon.the next time they make it that far they wont have their second and third best players hurt so they can have the championship NEXT year for all i care.
> but for NOW,its OAKLANDS.
> 
> 
> There isn't another sports town anywhere that has enjoyed more success or endured more grief from its sports tenants than Oakland, the carpetbagger capital of America.
> 
> All three -- the Warriors, Raiders and A's -- have threatened to relocate this century, but the Warriors were the quickest to act upon their threat. After Joe Lacob and Peter Guber bought the franchise in November 2010, three of their first four press conferences were held in San Francisco.
> 
> The die may have been cast for Oakland, which is all too familiar with franchise disabuse. However, environmentalists may yet block the Warriors' relocation efforts.
> 
> But where else can you find a city on this very planet where every franchise is searching for a new home elsewhere? Don't bother looking. It's just Oakland.
> Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> 
> and the fact they celebrated in class like you mentioned,hopefully people will start seeing the truth that OAKLAND fans are not the trash that Raider thugs in LA are.Hopefully that false perception so many people have had of them because of the thugs in LA will start fading away now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had already seen that article, and wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I love San Francisco, and lived there quite happily for a few years.  Now, I find it almost unvisitable, not to mention unlivable, for all but the incredibly rich.  The streets are in constant gridlock - it's horrible.
> 
> Oakland is more spacious, has better weather, and is overall a nicer and more varied community, imo. I get very tired of seeing ignorant people trash it, and for Greedy San Franciscans try to grab everything good.
> 
> The new location for the Warriors is hideous. No decent access to public transit (feeder buses are not going to cut it).  And it's smack dab in the middle of a hospital / medical zone.
> 
> The inane City Officials have a plan to limit some streets for medical facilities while others go to the arena on game days.  In an already congested city, that's not going to work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since I dont follow basketball I dont know anything about the Warriors situation like I do with the A's and Raiders so when you say new location, is that for the one they have planned in San Fran or for one they are trying for in Oakland?
> 
> The part I liked about that article is that they are talking about a lawsuit to block their relocation if they try to move.I have to believe they will win in court as well because I just cant see them allowing a team that won a championship to ditch their city for greener pastures and if they win in court,then  that bodes well to keep ALL of oakland sports teams from leaving  since they are the ones that are in danger the most of the three of leaving.
> 
> speaking of san fran,I feel bad for 49er fans out there.If I had been a niner fan growing up there my whole life,I wouldnt cheer that team on anymore  since they gave them the middle finger and left their city. Doesnt matter that its just 45 miles away,its not in the bay area anymore and that was the 49ers identity.the bay area.
> 
> At least when the Rams moved out of LA to Anaheim,fans in LA would still support them  because they were at least still in the LA vincinity area.
> 
> The NFL is already finding out that its not going to be succcessful  for the 49ers in the future in santa clara because most the fans out there are suits who dont come back to watch the game till the middle of the third quarter at halftime.lol
> 
> The diehards who stay the whole game,dont support them out there because they are angry rightfully so that they gave them the middle finger and moved completely out of the bay area,their identity.
> 
> San Francisco is the 49ers identity not Santa Clara.lol. same with the Raiders.Their identity is OAKLAND.When they moved to LA,they might as well have moved to Alaska.they weren't  the Raiders anymore.the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.
> 
> extends hand for congrats shake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors are planning to move to Mission Bay in San Francisco - right in the middle of the UCSF expansion.  It's a terrible location.  They first tried for a location on the Embarcadero, but their plans block too much of the view.   Saleforce.com was going to build a new HQ in the Mission Bay spot, but moved their plans to the development around the new Transbay terminal. (SFDC is building the tallest building on the west coat).  So Benioff "offered" the Mission Bay spot to the Warriors, who stupidly jumped on it.
> 
> It's a TERRIBLE location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are they still going to be the Golden State Warriors or are they changing the name back to San Francisco Warriors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea, and couldn't care less.  If they move, I'm done as a fan.   Just as I dropped the 49ers when they moved.
> 
> The Warriors were in Philadelphia for 16 years and then in San Francisco for 9.  They've been in Oakland for 44 years.   Do the math.
Click to expand...


Yeah I would be done with them as well.I never can understand why people still cheer for a team after they leave their city and give them the middle finger.the majority of their history is in Oakland,they win a championship and they are even thinking about leaving?
 to hell with them if they leave.

Im glad you dont cheer for the Niners.as I said,i wouldnt cheer for them either if i grew up in the bay area the fact they gave their long time supporters the middle finger.I hope they forever suck there in santa clara.

Like I said,they are already finding out what a mistake it was to leave,the majority of the fans that support them out there are business suits who after halftime,dont even come back to even watch the game till the end of the third quarter is what I am hearing. their first year out there and they are losers,I love it.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> btw,maybe you will dislike the Raiders being in Oakland JUST A LITTLE less now.
> 
> Raiders Players Take To Twitter To Congratulate Warriors




this will be the last time I mention the Raiders here but since this game does concern the city of Oakland i thought you might be interested in this Boedicca.

I have learned in the last couple years that you cannot believe anything the media reports or in what you read in the papers about sports teams,their cities,and their fans.they do not report the facts at all.

See I have always heard over the years from the LAMESTREAM media,that Raider fans are thugs and are always starting fights in the stands and that is on the contrary..

Like I mentioned before,Oakland fans have always gotten an unfair bad rap over the last 20 years in their city  because of the behavior and reputation of the Raider fans in LA.

For the most part it was only the thugs in LA that embraced them there when they played.THEY were the ones that were always starting fights in the stands.there were even fights in the stands  among themselves with each other.

Howie Long said him and other Raider players who played in Oakland before they moved to LA,never had any problems with the fans at games when they brought their familys to games in Oakland but that all changed when they moved to LA.

They feared so much for the safety of their familys they stopped bringing them to games.Thats why they will never be allowed to come back to LA.the city doesnt want them there.they promote gang violence there so the corporations wont sponsor them.only way they would allow them back is if they rebranded the product.so because of the reputation the Raiders got in LA,the media has played that out saying it still goes on in Oakland and that is BS. matter of fact,when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped DRASTICALLY.

I learned that because the Raiders last game in LA out there,the fans showed what classless thugs they were when they cheered after Joe Montana got hurt.

 I am not a Raiders fan,but I AM  a Rich Gannon fan so when he joined the Raiders i cheered them on to win and wanted them to win a superbowl so I have a lot of old Oakland Raider games on tape when he played for them and in watching these old Raider games played in Oakland,there is not ONE INSTANCE,where a player from the opposing team after getting hurt,that the fans cheered about it.

Matter of fact "and this is the part I think you will really appreciate knowing about since after learning about it myself ,it set me straight that Raider fans in Oakland actually have a lot of class contrary to what the media reports." 

Matter of fact,from meeting people on the net recently in the last year or two who live there in oakland,I learned from them that there was a monday night football game played once against the packers and Brett Farve broke the NFL's all time passing record that night and even though the Raiders were getting blown out in that game losing badly,the whole stadium stood up and gave him a standing ovation.

Plus and this part really debunked that myth spread over the years that they are bad fans,that same week Farve's father had died and the Oakland fans showed their sympathys towards  him and showed that they were a class act by hanging banners on the wall that read-"Sorry about your father Brett,you have our sympathys.

Is that a class act by oakland fans or what?

Here is ANOTHER example as well how the media lies all the time.

In a game the chiefs played against the raiders out there this year on a thursday night in a rain downpour,the fans despite that,and despite they were having their worst year in SEVERAL years and have had 13 consecutive losing seasons,they STILL sold out that game and the fans stayed there the entire game throughout the downpour.yet the media here in kc reported a bunch of BS that the stadium was half empty
.

the ONLY time that stadium was empty was at halftime when they went to get refreshments and they were late coming back in their third quarter because of that,thats it.

so you ever need someone to back you up that the city of oakland and their fans get  an unfair bad rap,count me in.It would be one thing if it was true but its pure BS and I hate liars which is what the media is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> If Cleveland stays healthy next year, they'll win 70 games.



Thats what I was saying before,thank god cleveland had their second and third best players hurt cause the fact they still took them to 6 games,i dont see the warriors winning the championship and this was very important for them.with them winning i dont think any of the oakland teams will leave now.championships bring very good business to the cities.

cleveland can have their championship next year for all i care,i got my wish that OAKLAND won it this year.there isnt a city more deserving in the world more than them that deserved it more.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Chicago Blackhawks might be a dynasty but there is no basketball team right now other than the Spurs that can talk dynasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Kobe fan? I didn't know that.
Click to expand...

the other day you quoted him and I argued and you seem to be defending him so I thought you were a fan


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sometimes he says things to be controversial. he asked the other host who was black which guys at the bottom of the list would you put below Scottie Pippen and the black host picked all the old white guys including Bob koozie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Cousy....Cousy was awesome. He'd have a case to be honest. He was a huge part of all those Celtics rings.
Click to expand...

my father brought him up tonight. I guess he was amazing


----------



## sealybobo

Mad Scientist said:


> I take it you guys watched the final game of the "Ball in the Hoop Championship". I really tried to get into it but it was just so boring I had to turn it off. Didn't make it past the first quarter.
> 
> I guess the Ball and Bat Championship is next.


I feel sorry for people like you who don't enjoy the sporting events. just like I feel sorry for me because I don't like soccer or hockey. I guess it's my loss if I'm not enjoying what's on TV


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were a dynasty, Jordan and the Bulls were a Dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Kobe fan? I didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the other day you quoted him and I argued and you seem to be defending him so I thought you were a fan
Click to expand...


Nope, never been a fan. His ego got in my way.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about Shaq and Kobe who won three in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Kobe fan? I didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the other day you quoted him and I argued and you seem to be defending him so I thought you were a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, never been a fan. His ego got in my way.
Click to expand...

do you remember the conversation we were having Kobe made a comment during the playoffs i dissed him and you sounded like you were defending him. .what comment did Kobe make about LeBron James during the playoffs?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider them a dynasty. They are something very special and are few and far between....dynasties that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry and I can't believe I'm doing this but I have to defend Kobe. I know you're a Kobe fan so you won't mind me telling you to F off. Kobe himself is a dynasty. the Kobe Lakers was a dynasty. The man won 5 championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Kobe fan? I didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the other day you quoted him and I argued and you seem to be defending him so I thought you were a fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, never been a fan. His ego got in my way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you remember the conversation we were having Kobe made a comment during the playoffs i dissed him and you sounded like you were defending him. .what comment did Kobe make about LeBron James during the playoffs?
Click to expand...


I have no clue, just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I am defending someone else.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sometimes he says things to be controversial. he asked the other host who was black which guys at the bottom of the list would you put below Scottie Pippen and the black host picked all the old white guys including Bob koozie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Cousy....Cousy was awesome. He'd have a case to be honest. He was a huge part of all those Celtics rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my father brought him up tonight. I guess he was amazing
Click to expand...


Cousy was like that small regular looking guy that you see at the gym and you don't expect much. But then he plays and he's all over the place making all kinds of plays. He was a great ball handler, passer and some even say he ran the fast break as well or better than anyone including Magic. They weren't as liberal with assists in stats when he played or he is otherwise supposed to be on par with the likes of Stockton, Magic, Nash, Kidd etc in that area.

The weakness in Cousy's game was his shooting. He only shot 37.5 percent, which sounds bad; but it was about the league average for that time; and I believe that is the result of playing with heavier balls and tighter rims. Nowadays, the league average is around 45 percent. Incidentally, the league average throughout the 80's was around 48 percent, which is part of why many people talk of the best teams coming from the 80's; and that was in a time when the touch fouls weren't being called like they are today. (Also, the top five assists years are from the 80's; all prime Bird and Magic years).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cousy led the league in assists eight years in a row. Eventually, Stockton broke that record with 9 straight seasons. Magic for as good as he was only led the league in assist 4 times. It might have been 5 in a row, but Isiah Thomas had a 13.9 assist season in 85.

Other notables: Nash led the league in assists 5 times in 7 years; Kidd 5 in 6; The Big O 5 in 6; and Wilt actually led the league in assists one year in 68 in what was apparently a down year for assist leaders. Surprisingly, Jerry West led the league in assists in 72; and a guy named Kevin Porter led the league in assist 3 times in 4 years while playing on 3 different teams.

Watching Cousy, the two players that come to mind are White Chocolate and Ginobili:


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sometimes he says things to be controversial. he asked the other host who was black which guys at the bottom of the list would you put below Scottie Pippen and the black host picked all the old white guys including Bob koozie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Cousy....Cousy was awesome. He'd have a case to be honest. He was a huge part of all those Celtics rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my father brought him up tonight. I guess he was amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cousy was like that small regular looking guy that you see at the gym and you don't expect much. But then he plays and he's all over the place making all kinds of plays. He was a great ball handler, passer and some even say he ran the fast break as well or better than anyone including Magic. They weren't as liberal with assists in stats when he played or he is otherwise supposed to be on par with the likes of Stockton, Magic, Nash, Kidd etc in that area.
> 
> The weakness in Cousy's game was his shooting. He only shot 37.5 percent, which sounds bad; but it was about the league average for that time; and I believe that is the result of playing with heavier balls and tighter rims. Nowadays, the league average is around 45 percent. Incidentally, the league average throughout the 80's was around 48 percent, which is part of why many people talk of the best teams coming from the 80's; and that was in a time when the touch fouls weren't being called like they are today. (Also, the top five assists years are from the 80's; all prime Bird and Magic years).
Click to expand...

they taught my pistons how to be real champions. I'm talking about the 88 89 and 90 91 bad boys


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey sealy,I noticed that James had a mouthpiece in his mouth as well.Only difference between HIM and Curry though is that James doesnt like to show it off to the cameras all the time.

Its so obvious that its a publicity thing Curry is up to.you dont see James sticking it out of his mouth like that for the cameras.He only  moved it out of his mouth a few inches when they had breaks.

curry also has a long history of showing off for the cameras with that.this is an article from 2 years ago.

Stephen Curry is endorsing a flavored mouthguard which doesn t seem totally normal Ball Don t Lie - Yahoo Sports


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> hey sealy,I noticed that James had a mouthpiece in his mouth as well.Only difference between HIM and Curry though is that James doesnt like to show it off to the cameras all the time.
> 
> Its so obvious that its a publicity thing Curry is up to.you dont see James sticking it out of his mouth like that for the cameras.He only  moved it out of his mouth a few inches when they had breaks.
> 
> curry also has a long history of showing off for the cameras with that.this is an article from 2 years ago.
> 
> Stephen Curry is endorsing a flavored mouthguard which doesn t seem totally normal Ball Don t Lie - Yahoo Sports


 Hand job, you hate basketball, so why the hell post here, idiot!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



Here again more proof that hand job can't back. up his talk. Sad little bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

Poor bitch, hand job, troll along.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> hey sealy,I noticed that James had a mouthpiece in his mouth as well.Only difference between HIM and Curry though is that James doesnt like to show it off to the cameras all the time.
> 
> Its so obvious that its a publicity thing Curry is up to.you dont see James sticking it out of his mouth like that for the cameras.He only  moved it out of his mouth a few inches when they had breaks.
> 
> curry also has a long history of showing off for the cameras with that.this is an article from 2 years ago.
> 
> Stephen Curry is endorsing a flavored mouthguard which doesn t seem totally normal Ball Don t Lie - Yahoo Sports



This has always annoyed me. It reaked of antics if not gimmicks. It's just poor sportsmanship and manners, imo.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Back to Bob:

Cousy's Celts won the championship in 57. That team featured one rookie Bill Russell. Cousy won his one MVP that year. Bill Russell would go on to win five of his own MVPs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool article here.


*The parade meant everything to the Dub Nation, who descended on the Eastlake lawn in a swarming sea of gold and blue, but it might have meant even more to Oakland, a perennial underdog who finally emerged from the long shadow cast by San Francisco to recast its identity as winners.”*

*That’s quite fitting, because this dream season resembled nothing so much as a fairytale. As to where the story goes from here, well, there is much left to be told. If they keep winning, the Warriors could add more hardware to their trophy case. In the meantime, they have provided the most concrete proof to date that Oakland is a major-league city, one which breeds champions.*

The Warriors Million Fan March Validates Oakland as A Championship City Oakulture
this is why the warriors need to stay in OAKLAND.


----------



## Treeshepherd

NBA DRAFT

Obviously, the T-Wolves had a good day. Not only did they get Towns at #1, but they got Tyus Jones the great PG leader for Duke's championship team. That's a key addition with the fragility of Rubio.

Billo_Really The Lakers were wise to take DeAngelo Russell instead of Okafor. He teams up with last year's #7 pick Julius Randle, out with an injury last season. Last year's 2nd round pick Jordan Clarkson had a good rookie year. They're almost certain to go after a big man in free agency.

sealybobo Stanley Johnson with the Pistons 8th pick? meh.

Papageorgio Blazers traded their 1st round pick. Probably going to lose Aldridge. Traded Batum. Yikes. They did trade for 2nd round pick Pat Connaughton from ND, which I like.

I like RJ Hunter with the 28th pick to the Celtics. Boston is looking to do a major overhaul, possibly going after DeMarcus Cousins. 

Knicks: I don't know anything about Porzingis, but I like the trade to get Jerian Grant from ND.

Cauley-Stein fits in nicely next to Cousins in Sacramento, if the Kings can keep Cousins.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> NBA DRAFT
> 
> Obviously, the T-Wolves had a good day. Not only did they get Towns at #1, but they got Tyus Jones the great PG leader for Duke's championship team. That's a key addition with the fragility of Rubio.
> 
> Billo_Really The Lakers were wise to take DeAngelo Russell instead of Okafor. He teams up with last year's #7 pick Julius Randle, out with an injury last season. Last year's 2nd round pick Jordan Clarkson had a good rookie year. They're almost certain to go after a big man in free agency.
> 
> sealybobo Stanley Johnson with the Pistons 8th pick? meh.
> 
> Papageorgio Blazers traded their 1st round pick. Probably going to lose Aldridge. Traded Batum. Yikes. They did trade for 2nd round pick Pat Connaughton from ND, which I like.
> 
> I like RJ Hunter with the 28th pick to the Celtics. Boston is looking to do a major overhaul, possibly going after DeMarcus Cousins.
> 
> Knicks: I don't know anything about Porzingis, but I like the trade to get Jerian Grant from ND.
> 
> Cauley-Stein fits in nicely next to Cousins in Sacramento, if the Kings can keep Cousins.


dammit. that's all the Pistons get is meh?

who got the best player in your opinion


----------



## Papageorgio

The Blazers have resigned themselves to losing Aldridge. I have no issue with him leaving as long as he doesn't sign with the Lakers. 

Love is from the Portland area and they could lucky and get him. Stotts likes an uptempo game, so the players may run more next year, if Matthews resigns he will be very good in that type of game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nah..Russell over Okafor doesn't make sense to me unless the Lakers are betting on the idea that Okafor won't be an all-star caliber player. Otherwise, I don't see enough from Russell for him to be a number two overall.

The Spurs picks were somewhat blah to me. Although, that Serbian center they drafted has some great potential at least.

The Celtics drafted a great long distance shooter that was needed. I haven't checked out all their doings yet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> The Blazers have resigned themselves to losing Aldridge. I have no issue with him leaving as long as he doesn't sign with the Lakers.
> 
> Love is from the Portland area and they could lucky and get him. Stotts likes an uptempo game, so the players may run more next year, if Matthews resigns he will be very good in that type of game.



Allegedly the Spurs are a frontrunner. This doesn't excite me though. I think Aldridge's game is over-rated. He's a soft defender and rebounder and he takes his offensive game too far from the basket. And he's not a go to guy in the clutch either. All that said, I know that he is talented and all that....


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> NBA DRAFT
> 
> Obviously, the T-Wolves had a good day. Not only did they get Towns at #1, but they got Tyus Jones the great PG leader for Duke's championship team. That's a key addition with the fragility of Rubio.
> 
> Billo_Really The Lakers were wise to take DeAngelo Russell instead of Okafor. He teams up with last year's #7 pick Julius Randle, out with an injury last season. Last year's 2nd round pick Jordan Clarkson had a good rookie year. They're almost certain to go after a big man in free agency.
> 
> sealybobo Stanley Johnson with the Pistons 8th pick? meh.
> 
> Papageorgio Blazers traded their 1st round pick. Probably going to lose Aldridge. Traded Batum. Yikes. They did trade for 2nd round pick Pat Connaughton from ND, which I like.
> 
> I like RJ Hunter with the 28th pick to the Celtics. Boston is looking to do a major overhaul, possibly going after DeMarcus Cousins.
> 
> Knicks: I don't know anything about Porzingis, but I like the trade to get Jerian Grant from ND.
> 
> Cauley-Stein fits in nicely next to Cousins in Sacramento, if the Kings can keep Cousins.


We're getting Love next year.


----------



## kiwiman127

Who ever gets K Love, won't be getting any defense He has to be one of the worse defensive players in the NBA.


----------



## Billo_Really

kiwiman127 said:


> Who ever gets K Love, won't be getting any defense He has to be one of the worse defensive players in the NBA.


Won't matter.  Lakers are going to Finals next year.

Don't believe me, just watch!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> We're getting Love next year.



Over-rated player.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever gets K Love, won't be getting any defense He has to be one of the worse defensive players in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't matter.  Lakers are going to Finals next year.
> 
> Don't believe me, just watch!
Click to expand...


Only if Kobe wins comeback player of the year and everything else falls perfectly into place...even then, I see a second round exit as a best case scenario.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Only if Kobe wins comeback player of the year and everything else falls perfectly into place...even then, I see a second round exit as a best case scenario.


The title will be going to an LA team that plays at Staples Arena.


----------



## Billo_Really

Just wait until we get Boogie Cousins.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> Just wait until we get Boogie Cousins.



Mmm hmm..


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> The Blazers have resigned themselves to losing Aldridge. I have no issue with him leaving as long as he doesn't sign with the Lakers.
> 
> Love is from the Portland area and they could lucky and get him. Stotts likes an uptempo game, so the players may run more next year, if Matthews resigns he will be very good in that type of game.


as far as the NBA goes Portland is an afterthought. let me know the next time if we make the playoffs


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Just wait until we get Boogie Cousins.


is that really going to make the difference what team are you talking about anyways?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever gets K Love, won't be getting any defense He has to be one of the worse defensive players in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't matter.  Lakers are going to Finals next year.
> 
> Don't believe me, just watch!
Click to expand...

if the pistons art in the finals let it be Los Angeles


----------



## Papageorgio

Long time before the Lakers make the playoffs, let alone the finals.


----------



## Treeshepherd

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nah..Russell over Okafor doesn't make sense to me unless the Lakers are betting on the idea that Okafor won't be an all-star caliber player. Otherwise, I don't see enough from Russell for him to be a number two overall.
> 
> The Spurs picks were somewhat blah to me. Although, that Serbian center they drafted has some great potential at least.
> 
> The Celtics drafted a great long distance shooter that was needed. I haven't checked out all their doings yet.



Duncan is rumored to re-sign for another year, but he's turning 40 in April. Splitter is signed for two more years, but he's just okay. The Serbian guy they drafted is a foot taller than me and only 30 pounds heavier; he's a string bean projected to be a "solid backup". 

Tony Parker is making big money for 3 more years, and he's 33 now. 

Spurs have to decide whether to re-sign Ginobili and/or Belinelli. And then you've got Kawhi Leonard getting a huge pay raise after next year.

Spurs would seem to be in a bind. But, one thing that's going to bail out a lot of these bloated teams is the new TV after next year and a corresponding massive raise to the salary cap.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Treeshepherd said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah..Russell over Okafor doesn't make sense to me unless the Lakers are betting on the idea that Okafor won't be an all-star caliber player. Otherwise, I don't see enough from Russell for him to be a number two overall.
> 
> The Spurs picks were somewhat blah to me. Although, that Serbian center they drafted has some great potential at least.
> 
> The Celtics drafted a great long distance shooter that was needed. I haven't checked out all their doings yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan is rumored to re-sign for another year, but he's turning 40 in April. Splitter is signed for two more years, but he's just okay. The Serbian guy they drafted is a foot taller than me and only 30 pounds heavier; he's a string bean projected to be a "solid backup".
> 
> Tony Parker is making big money for 3 more years, and he's 33 now.
> 
> Spurs have to decide whether to re-sign Ginobili and/or Belinelli. And then you've got Kawhi Leonard getting a huge pay raise after next year.
> 
> Spurs would seem to be in a bind. But, one thing that's going to bail out a lot of these bloated teams is the new TV after next year and a corresponding massive raise to the salary cap.
Click to expand...


The Serbian guy that the Spurs drafted at 26 looks like he's maybe better than the Latvian guy that the Knicks drafted at 4. The Knicks drafted the next Darko or at best a poor man's KG. The Serbian guy may be a serviceable center once he puts on some weight.

No decision on resigning Ginobili. He's a Spur for life. It's just a matter of how much of a hometown discount he'll give.

I believe that Bellinelli, Green, Joseph, Bonner, and one or two others are free agents. How many they let get away may depend on whether they sign LaMarcus Alridge, which is another reason I don't like signing Aldridge. I doubt he's worth signing if if means getting rid of the best three point shooter(s) in a spread the floor offense. Though, Kawhi has advanced his wing play to offset some of that. But he didn't show up big on offense for the last 4 games of the Clippers series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs pursuit of Aldridge could get complicated - San Antonio Express-News



> Duncan, Manu Ginobili, Kawhi Leonard, Danny Green and others.
> 
> They are among the 10 Spurs whose contracts are set to expire Tuesday night.





> Unless they can convince Aldridge to accept less than maximum money, the Spurs need to find approximately $18.9 million of space.





> According to multiple league sources, the Spurs have made center Tiago Splitter available for trade, in hopes of shedding from the books the $8.5 million he is due next season.
> 
> Other players — including Green, who is expected to draw heavy interest in free agency — could also be on the way out.





> It is widely believed the 39-year-old Duncan, and perhaps the 37-year-old Ginobili, will return on deals that will not compromise the team’s ability to woo Aldridge.
> 
> Leonard, a former NBA Finals MVP and the league’s reigning Defensive Player of the Year, is expected to return to the Spurs on the maximum deal he covets (five years worth about $90 million).





> There is a specific order to the Spurs’ to-do list, all geared toward carving room for Aldridge beneath the $67.1 million salary cap.
> 
> First up is Duncan, who must re-sign early in the process in order for the Spurs to maintain maximum cap space.





> One alternative: The Spurs could renounce Ginobili’s rights, then re-sign him at the so-called “room exception” of $2.8 million.





> The most direct path toward landing Aldridge would seem to be a sign-and-trade with Portland, with Splitter at the center of the Spurs’ package.





> Even if the Spurs are able to move Splitter and/or others in a trade, it will be difficult — though not outright impossible — to both sign Aldridge and offer Green a deal competitive with what he will draw on the open market.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A more technical article on the subject. Geez, CBA rules are a bitch:

The Spurs can do more with their cap space than you think - Pounding The Rock


----------



## Papageorgio

With the cap making a big jump next year, I would think many players would want a two or three year deal and the ability to opt out at the end of next season.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Just wait until we get Boogie Cousins.


That wont be happening any time soon.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

NBA Where the Top 12 Free Agents of 2015 Will Sign - Part 2

There should be some interesting signings and trades ahead. But not too many big splashes are expected. According to the predictions in this article, ten of the top twelve free agents will re-sign with their teams. The two FA's predicted to bolt are Aldridge to the Spurs and Rondo to the Kings.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stephen Jackson Fake tough guy Draymond deserves to be paid CSN Bay Area


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Spurs are bringing Danny Green back - 4 years, 45 mil*






*But they had to trade away Splitter to make space for Aldridge.*


----------



## Asclepias

Cavs smart. They kept Love and TT. Warriors may have upset the apple cart if Draymond leaves.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Warriors may have upset the apple cart if Draymond leaves.



Green's an RFA. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Cavs smart. They kept Love and TT.



Mmm...They paid $190 M over five years for them. That's $38M per year for two players who have flaws in their games. It works out for the best probably next year. But long term, these contracts could come back to burn them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cavs not so smart..Signing Shumpert to 10 mil per year and paying the luxury tax on him? He sucks.

Sources Iman Shumpert agrees to 40 million contract with Cavaliers - Yahoo Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

At 3 years 10 mil, the Spurs should've signed Pierce....

AP Source Paul Pierce going to Clippers on 3-year deal - Yahoo Sports


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs smart. They kept Love and TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm...They paid $190 M over five years for them. That's $38M per year for two players who have flaws in their games. It works out for the best probably next year. But long term, these contracts could come back to burn them.
Click to expand...

You forgot they did it to keep Lebron there. If he wanted the ball boy signed for 38M they would have done it.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cavs not so smart..Signing Shumpert to 10 mil per year and paying the luxury tax on him? He sucks.
> 
> Sources Iman Shumpert agrees to 40 million contract with Cavaliers - Yahoo Sports


He is a bargain at that rate. Cap is going to go up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs not so smart..Signing Shumpert to 10 mil per year and paying the luxury tax on him? He sucks.
> 
> Sources Iman Shumpert agrees to 40 million contract with Cavaliers - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> He is a bargain at that rate. Cap is going to go up.
Click to expand...


Nah...Shumpert sucks. Cavs are paying him almost the same as Danny Green, who is much  better.


----------



## Asclepias

Somebody came to their senses. Draymond is signed for 85M.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs not so smart..Signing Shumpert to 10 mil per year and paying the luxury tax on him? He sucks.
> 
> Sources Iman Shumpert agrees to 40 million contract with Cavaliers - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> He is a bargain at that rate. Cap is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...Shumpert sucks. Cavs are paying him almost the same as Danny Green, who is much  better.
Click to expand...

Shumpert is a better defender than Green. Green is a better shooter. Thats just about right.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs smart. They kept Love and TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm...They paid $190 M over five years for them. That's $38M per year for two players who have flaws in their games. It works out for the best probably next year. But long term, these contracts could come back to burn them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot they did it to keep Lebron there. If he wanted the ball boy signed for 38M they would have done it.
Click to expand...


Son, I've told you time and time again that I see ten moves ahead of you. I didn't forget nothing. I never said signing them wasn't the right move. Their rush to sign them to bloated contracts may come back to bite them though. And the operative word is may. I'm not disapproving of the signing them. I think they didn't bargain for the right values in their haste to appease Lebron.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs smart. They kept Love and TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm...They paid $190 M over five years for them. That's $38M per year for two players who have flaws in their games. It works out for the best probably next year. But long term, these contracts could come back to burn them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot they did it to keep Lebron there. If he wanted the ball boy signed for 38M they would have done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I've told you time and time again that I see ten moves ahead of you. I didn't forget nothing. I never said signing them wasn't the right move. Their rush to sign them to bloated contracts may come back to bite them though. And the operative word is may. I'm not disapproving of the signing them. I think they didn't bargain for the right values in their haste to appease Lebron.
Click to expand...

Son, no one said you were against the signing. I was just making an observation. You are way too sensitive.


----------



## Papageorgio

Stump is a chump. 

I took Kobe only three minutes to convince LaMarcus Aldridge not to sign with the Lakers.

Green was going to sigh with GS, it was all posturing by both sides.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs not so smart..Signing Shumpert to 10 mil per year and paying the luxury tax on him? He sucks.
> 
> Sources Iman Shumpert agrees to 40 million contract with Cavaliers - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> He is a bargain at that rate. Cap is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...Shumpert sucks. Cavs are paying him almost the same as Danny Green, who is much  better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shumpert is a better defender than Green. Green is a better shooter. Thats just about right.
Click to expand...


You have no idea what you're talking about as usual. Green has become one of the best defensive guards in the league. That's what I was especially worried about if he didn't resign. Because offensively, Bellinelli is comprable to Green. Conversely, Shumpert is below average on defense. Dellavedova out of all people outshined Shumpert on defense. Frankly, Shumpert is sub par.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I took Kobe only three minutes to convince LaMarcus Aldridge not to sign with the Lakers.



Yea, I saw that.  In Kobe's defense, I don't think he gave two sh**s whether Aldridge signed or not.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs not so smart..Signing Shumpert to 10 mil per year and paying the luxury tax on him? He sucks.
> 
> Sources Iman Shumpert agrees to 40 million contract with Cavaliers - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> He is a bargain at that rate. Cap is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...Shumpert sucks. Cavs are paying him almost the same as Danny Green, who is much  better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shumpert is a better defender than Green. Green is a better shooter. Thats just about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about as usual. Green has become one of the best defensive guards in the league. That's what I was especially worried about if he didn't resign. Because offensively, Bellinelli is comprable to Green. Conversely, Shumpert is below average on defense. Dellavedova out of all people outshined Shumpert on defense. Frankly, Shumpert is sub par.
Click to expand...

I didnt say Green couldnt play defense. I said Schumpert was better.  You white people crack me up about the pudgy Australian. He was exposed and thats why he was on the bench when the Cavs lost. He was the product of hype and a yearning for a GWH.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took Kobe only three minutes to convince LaMarcus Aldridge not to sign with the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I saw that.  In Kobe's defense, I don't think he gave two sh**s whether Aldridge signed or not.
Click to expand...


As long as the Lakers treat Kobe as the franchise, they will get no one. 

Kobe is an ego at the end of a career.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> I didnt say Green couldnt play defense. I said Schumpert was better.  You white people crack me up about the pudgy Australian. He was exposed and thats why he was on the bench when the Cavs lost. He was the product of hype and a yearning for a GWH.



You're just talking out of your ass....have been.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Shumpert = sub par defender
D Green = One of the best defensive guards in the league

Yea, us white people.... Stop playing the fool, dickfaced troll. Or keep it up; cos I's ownin' yer sorry ass... same as ever, bitch.

Asclepias


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say Green couldnt play defense. I said Schumpert was better.  You white people crack me up about the pudgy Australian. He was exposed and thats why he was on the bench when the Cavs lost. He was the product of hype and a yearning for a GWH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just talking out of your ass....have been.
Click to expand...

Is that the best you can do?  Where you the fool that said fat boy would be all NBA defense next year?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took Kobe only three minutes to convince LaMarcus Aldridge not to sign with the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I saw that.  In Kobe's defense, I don't think he gave two sh**s whether Aldridge signed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the Lakers treat Kobe as the franchise, they will get no one.
> 
> Kobe is an ego at the end of a career.
Click to expand...


He sells tickets and gets TV ratings for a team that is rebuilding. I don't think he's all that bad for the Lakers at this point, honestly.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Shumpert = sub par defender
> D Green = One of the best defensive guards in the league
> 
> Yea, us white people.... Stop playing the fool, dickfaced troll. Or keep it up; cos I's ownin' yer sorry ass... same as ever, bitch.
> 
> Asclepias


Youre angry and therefore I know you are stressed. You cant own me if all you do is make me laugh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Is that the best you can do?  Where you the fool that said fat boy would be all defense next year?



Nah, I done made sure you knew who handed you your ass before you even requested it....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shumpert = sub par defender
> D Green = One of the best defensive guards in the league
> 
> Yea, us white people.... Stop playing the fool, dickfaced troll. Or keep it up; cos I's ownin' yer sorry ass... same as ever, bitch.
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> Youre angry and therefore I know you are stressed. You cant own me if all you do is make me laugh.
Click to expand...


Call it me owning you... call it you being a butt fucking dumb ass. I don't care what you call your foolery relative to me.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do?  Where you the fool that said fat boy would be all defense next year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I done made sure you knew who handed you your ass before you even requested it....
Click to expand...

Nah. All you were doing was trying to disguse your anger and not doing a good job. If you had to tell me you handed me my ass while cursing thats a sure sign you dont even believe it. Practically everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shumpert = sub par defender
> D Green = One of the best defensive guards in the league
> 
> Yea, us white people.... Stop playing the fool, dickfaced troll. Or keep it up; cos I's ownin' yer sorry ass... same as ever, bitch.
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> Youre angry and therefore I know you are stressed. You cant own me if all you do is make me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it me owning you... call it you being a butt fucking dumb ass. I don't care what you call your foolery relative to me.
Click to expand...

I have to call it you being stressed by me. Of course you care what I say. Thats the reason you over reacted to my statement about Lebron. Youre not very good at bravado.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^
Danny Green draws the defensive assignment of superstars like Kevin Durant down the stretch of Game 6 of the 2014 WC Finals. Shumpert plays second fiddle to Matthew Delevadova and idiot starts talking about how Shumpert is the better defender. Aand then like a moron, he quadruples down on his BS. Son, watch the damn video I posted and STFU already.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Idiot funnies me slamming him


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> Danny Green draws the defensive assignment of superstars like Kevin Durant down the stretch of Game 6 of the 2014 WC Finals. Shumpert plays second fiddle to Matthew Delevadova and idiot starts talking about how Shumpert is the better defender. Aand then like a moron, he quadruples down on his BS. Son, watch the damn video I posted and STFU already.


I guess there is a reason you dont know much about basketball. You cant even figure out game strategy and when a pudgy white boy has been exposed and benched because of it. Now youre telling me to STFU in anger again. Take a chill pill white boy.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Idiot funnies me slamming him


Thats because you are funny when you think you are slamming me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Son, you slammed yourself.
Go ahead and tell us all again how Shumpert is a better defensive player than D. Green. In fact, go ahead and try and explain that nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Son, you slammed yourself.
> Go ahead and tell us all again how Shumpert is a better defensive player than D. Green. In fact, go ahead and try and explain that nonsense.


You get confused when you are angry. I thought you said you slammed me?

Shumpert is a better defender than Green. He plays better one on one defense and they are even on team defense.. Green has help from other outstanding defenders while Shumpert had the Knicks. Its been proven time and time again you dont know much about basketball but this is ridiculous.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Shumpert is a better defender than Green.



Only you would argue that a sub par defender is better than an elite defender after you've been thoroughly schooled on the matter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Shumpert is a better defender than Green. He plays better one on one defense and they are even on team defense.. Green has help from other outstanding defenders while Shumpert had the Knicks. Its been proven time and time again you dont know much about basketball but this is ridiculous.



Yea, that's why Green routinely draws defensive assignments like Curry, Paul, Irving, Harden, Westbrook and even MVPs like Durant who is half a foot taller whereas Shumpert gets benched because Matthew freak Delevadova is a much better defense...

A moron like you saying I don't know whatever..... Please, son.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Go ahead and show me the freakin Iman Shumpert defensive video from last playoffs posted by the NBA. He had four times the series to get one.... If you find one, it's probably him getting dunked on.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Go ahead and show me the freakin Iman Shumpert defensive video from last playoffs posted by the NBA. He had four times the series to get one.... If you find one, it's probably him getting dunked on.


I guess  you forgot Schumpert was injured throughout the playoffs and still was playing when fat boy got roasted and exposed by Curry then benched huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....

Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gonna miss Splitter:


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....
> 
> Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports



The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....
> 
> Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.
Click to expand...


Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....
> 
> Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.
Click to expand...

CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....
> 
> Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.
Click to expand...


Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....

While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article is about a year old. The Serbian first rounder adds to the Spurs Euro stash:

Spurs are keeping close tabs on Livio Jean-Charles and Davis Bertans - Pounding The Rock


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Robert Horry says he left Lakers with so much hatred for that team ProBasketballTalk



> I actually have five NBA titles thanks to the Lakers. Three from playing with the team, and two from them showing me the door.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Report Gregg Popovich plans to coach out five-year contract ProBasketballTalk

Pop making $11 mil per year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And showing once again that Asclepias can never be wrong too many times...This is an article from before the DJ to Dallas signing. 

I actually have five NBA titles thanks to the Lakers. Three from playing with the team, and two from them showing me the door.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lookin' like the Aldridge signing is gonna leave the Spurs with not enough cash to sign third string PG, Joseph. Might not sound so bad; but he plays in key defensive situations and logs big minutes when Parker is not playing...


----------



## Papageorgio

Reggie Jackson signed a max deal with Detroit. 

Why? All Detroit had to do is match an offer to keep Jackson. It is not like the guy is a top PG either. 

Bad deal for Detroit.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....
> 
> Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....
> 
> While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.
Click to expand...

I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you? 

Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Reggie Jackson signed a max deal with Detroit.
> 
> Why? All Detroit had to do is match an offer to keep Jackson. It is not like the guy is a top PG either.
> 
> Bad deal for Detroit.


Can you believe Pujols and Trout, 1 and 2 in the entire major league?

They're just placeholders until Bryce Harper gets going.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce should've waited to sign that discount contract with the Clips.....
> 
> Source DeAndre Jordan agrees to 80 million deal with Mavericks - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....
> 
> While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you?
> 
> Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.
Click to expand...


I feel like you're pretty stupid. The Paul-DJ riff is well documented at this point.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Clips have got to be asking themselves what the hell happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....
> 
> While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you?
> 
> Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you're pretty stupid. The Paul-DJ riff is well documented at this point.
Click to expand...

I guess thats why he was over there at DJ's house and DJ came back to to the Clips. Just another example of your gross lack of basketball and real life knowledge. I bet you believe everything reporters say!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Blake and Paul are a-holes from Jordan's p.o.v. But also, due to California's taxes, Jordan wasn't really leaving all that much money on the table after all.
> 
> 
> 
> CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....
> 
> While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you?
> 
> Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you're pretty stupid. The Paul-DJ riff is well documented at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why he was over there at DJ's house and DJ came back to to the Clips. Just another example of your gross lack of basketball and real life knowledge. I bet you believe everything reporters say!
Click to expand...


Maybe, you should read a fucking article for once. In that meeting, Paul cried and apologized for being a dick. Maybe, you should do some crying and apologizing.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> CP3 has a demanding personality but DJ never appeared irritated with him. DJ and Blake are pretty close off the court so it was more likely the chance to develop his game with the Mavs. Cuban thinks DJ can be a first option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....
> 
> While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you?
> 
> Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you're pretty stupid. The Paul-DJ riff is well documented at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why he was over there at DJ's house and DJ came back to to the Clips. Just another example of your gross lack of basketball and real life knowledge. I bet you believe everything reporters say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, you should read a fucking article for once. In that meeting, Paul cried and apologized for being a dick. Maybe, you should do some crying and apologizing.
Click to expand...

Dont get angry and start cursing. What article? Can you give me a direct quote from Paul? If its not a direct quote its just more people speculating.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reports contrary to what you're saying....
> 
> While I never witnessed any blow-ups that I immediately recall between DJ and Paul; they didn't have a warm relationship on the court whatsoever. Pretty sure there was some enmity there.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you?
> 
> Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you're pretty stupid. The Paul-DJ riff is well documented at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why he was over there at DJ's house and DJ came back to to the Clips. Just another example of your gross lack of basketball and real life knowledge. I bet you believe everything reporters say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, you should read a fucking article for once. In that meeting, Paul cried and apologized for being a dick. Maybe, you should do some crying and apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get angry and start cursing. What article? Can you give me a direct quote from Paul? If its not a direct quote its just more people speculating.
Click to expand...


Go find the article yourself, bitch. I don't fucking cater to trolls.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you feel pretty stupid now dont you?
> 
> Paul and Blake were at DJ's house and talked him into coming back to the Clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like you're pretty stupid. The Paul-DJ riff is well documented at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why he was over there at DJ's house and DJ came back to to the Clips. Just another example of your gross lack of basketball and real life knowledge. I bet you believe everything reporters say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, you should read a fucking article for once. In that meeting, Paul cried and apologized for being a dick. Maybe, you should do some crying and apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get angry and start cursing. What article? Can you give me a direct quote from Paul? If its not a direct quote its just more people speculating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go find the article yourself, bitch. I don't fucking cater to trolls.
Click to expand...

So you were lying to cover your embarrassment again?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cheap come-ons...If I show you the reality, you're not gonna come out and say you're head is firmly lodged way up your butt. Stop acting like your sh** don't stank.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cheap come-ons...If I show you the reality, you're not gonna come out and say you're head is firmly lodged way up your butt. Stop acting like your sh** don't stank.


Dont worry about trying to convince me. You posting the truth shouldn't rely on me believing it or not. You should be more secure in your convictions. Admitting you are not secure lets me know you dont have a direct quote for your claim.  My shit has nothing to do with your lack of confidence. Dont let me intimidate you ok?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap come-ons...If I show you the reality, you're not gonna come out and say you're head is firmly lodged way up your butt. Stop acting like your sh** don't stank.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry about trying to convince me. You posting the truth shouldn't rely on me believing it or not. You should be more secure in your convictions. Admitting you are not secure lets me know you dont have a direct quote for your claim.  My shit has nothing to do with your lack of confidence. Dont let me intimidate you ok?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ass-Face.... I mean Asclepias

Who was the only guard in the NBA last year to average a block and a steal per game?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ass-Face.... I mean Asclepias
> 
> Who was the only guard in the NBA last year to average a block and a steal per game?


I dont know but if that impresses you it speaks to your lack of basketball knowledge. Those two stats all by themselves are pretty meaningless for a guard. That could simply mean that they either cheat alot and leave their feet or they play on a team with great help defense. Neither scenario is indicative of great personal defensive skills. They dont really have a stat for what makes a great one on one defender for a guard.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ass-Face.... I mean Asclepias
> 
> Who was the only guard in the NBA last year to average a block and a steal per game?



Danny Green


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ass-Face.... I mean Asclepias
> 
> Who was the only guard in the NBA last year to average a block and a steal per game?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but if that impresses you it speaks to your lack of basketball knowledge. Those two stats all by themselves are pretty meaningless for a guard. That could simply mean that they either cheat alot and leave their feet or they play on a team with great help defense. Neither scenario is indicative of great personal defensive skills. They dont really have a stat for what makes a great one on one defender for a guard.
Click to expand...


Scrub, I've wiped the floor with you time and time again on basketball knowledge. Everyone knows it too. And if it were that easy, more than one person would do it. Lebron is the other if you want to count him as a guard (I guess he's just a cheater). But he is listed as forward and plays there defensively much of the time on defense; so, it really doesn't count. But if he were to play true guard, I don't doubt he'd hit the mark.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ass-Face.... I mean Asclepias
> 
> Who was the only guard in the NBA last year to average a block and a steal per game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Green
Click to expand...


Correct.


----------



## Treeshepherd

2015-16

I watched the Warriors last night. I waited so long for the Dubs to be good, and now it's almost boring to watch them win by 20. It's the same exact team as last year, sans David Lee. But it'll be a tough slog against the Clippers, Spurs and OKC. 

Watched Wolves at Lakers. T-Wolves are one of those new teams in the West that could make the playoffs. Rubio had a career night. He played 32 minutes which I think is about right... keep that guy healthy. Karl-Anthony Towns had an impressive debut. He's unguardable in the paint and a good rim defender. Now the Wolves actually have too many guys. Garnet was in there for 13 minutes, which is about right. Their 27 year old Serbian rookie Bjelica looked good in his 23 minutes. But Kevin Martin played too much. He got 23 points, but zero assists and only 1 rebound. He missed all 5 of his 3-point attempts. I remember that guy having a lot of 20 point games in losing efforts for the Kings. He can't defend and he can't pass. And the downside of too much K-Mart is that Wiggins can't get into a flow. Wiggins is the future there, and it didn't help him either that Tayshawn Prince sucked up 15 minutes of court time. They played 11 guys, and you can argue that it helped them to finish strong in the 4th quarter, but I think they need to cut the rotation down.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck!  *Fuck!* * Fuck!* * Fuck!* *Fuck!* *Fuck!* * 

Fuck!  Fuck!  Fuck!  Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!

Fuck!  Fuck!  Fuck!  Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!


*
* Fuck!*​


----------



## Treeshepherd

On the Laker front, Deangelo Russell had a less than spectacular debut. Randle had a decent game. Hibbert played pretty well.

They got hot after sitting an ice cold Kobe Bryant. Lou Williams and Shwagly P brought them from behind and Kobe was in the zone when he came back in the 2nd quarter. Got a big lead. But, they all fell flat in the 4th.

Wolves should have dominated that team, but were lucky to get the win.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Trailblazers won a record 15th straight home opener. Last year they were behind early and won games. Last night they led big early and almost lost to an injured NO team.

I'm not expecting much out of Portland this year. they have lost 4 out of their 5 starters from last year. Maybe 30 wins.


----------



## Asclepias

My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.


Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
Click to expand...

I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
Click to expand...

Washington? I don't know. All I know is they are going to work. Remember that was our slogan during the Ben Wallace days?

I just heard were hanging Ben and chaunceys jersey's. Or retiring their numbers? Why not rip sheed and princes too?


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> The Trailblazers won a record 15th straight home opener. Last year they were behind early and won games. Last night they led big early and almost lost to an injured NO team.
> 
> I'm not expecting much out of Portland this year. they have lost 4 out of their 5 starters from last year. Maybe 30 wins.



I'm on the east coast so I don't really watch the blazers that often, but I saw CJ McCollum had a big night for you guys yesterday. Maybe if he breaks out you guys will be better than people think.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington? I don't know. All I know is they are going to work. Remember that was our slogan during the Ben Wallace days?
> 
> I just heard were hanging Ben and chaunceys jersey's. Or retiring their numbers? Why not rip sheed and princes too?
Click to expand...

I think they are a year away at least from cracking the playoffs....of course thats if they dont regress this season.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
Click to expand...


Boston, but then again the heat didn't make it last year and they should get in easily this year.


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston, but then again the heat didn't make it last year and they should get in easily this year.
Click to expand...


Oh Brooklyn is not making it this year either


----------



## Asclepias

ATL doesnt look like they had much of a drop off after losing Carroll. I love the Pan-African colors in their new uniform. I wonder if thats on purpose?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston, but then again the heat didn't make it last year and they should get in easily this year.
Click to expand...

Boston looked pretty good the one preseason game I saw them play. They look like they actually got better.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> ATL doesnt look like they had much of a drop off after losing Carroll. I love the Pan-African colors in their new uniform. I wonder if thats on purpose?



The Hawks are probably my second favorite team right now. I'm a big time Hardaway Jr fan. He hasn't gotten any PT yet, but I think coach bud is being tough on him because he knows he's talented. The Hawks should be interesting with splitter. Oh and I love their new jerseys..might buy a Tim Hardaway Jr in white.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston, but then again the heat didn't make it last year and they should get in easily this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boston looked pretty good the one preseason game I saw them play. They look like they actually got better.
Click to expand...


Maybe but Detroit is pretty talented. I think drumand will break out this year, Marcus Morris is pretty good, Reggie Jackson is the man, and Stanley Johnson might win ROY.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dubs put on a clinic against the Pelicans. AD had a bad game. Curry went nuts and scored 40. 24 in the first quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston, but then again the heat didn't make it last year and they should get in easily this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boston looked pretty good the one preseason game I saw them play. They look like they actually got better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but Detroit is pretty talented. I think drumand will break out this year, Marcos Morris is pretty good, Reggie Jackson is the man, and Stanley Johnson might win ROY.
Click to expand...

I totally forgot about Reggie.  I have to catch some of their games.  Dont forget about the Bucks. They get Jabari back.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Pistons 2 and 0? Could we possibly make the playoffs? We almost did it last year and we sucked last year. Lord please let them make the playoffs. That's something to build on.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen them play yet but I dont think thats happening. Who are they going to replace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston, but then again the heat didn't make it last year and they should get in easily this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boston looked pretty good the one preseason game I saw them play. They look like they actually got better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but Detroit is pretty talented. I think drumand will break out this year, Marcos Morris is pretty good, Reggie Jackson is the man, and Stanley Johnson might win ROY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally forgot about Reggie.  I have to catch some of their games.  Dont forget about the Bucks. They get Jabari back.
Click to expand...


Yeah but the bucks already made the playoffs last year


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Washington? I don't know. All I know is they are going to work. Remember that was our slogan during the Ben Wallace days?
> 
> I just heard were hanging Ben and chaunceys jersey's. Or retiring their numbers? Why not rip sheed and princes too?


What about Laimbeer?  If you're gonna hang one, you might as well get the other thug.

What they should do, is hang one of Chuck Daly's suits.  Him and Riley were the best dressed coaches in the league.


----------



## Billo_Really

What week before the playoffs will Pau Gasol get hurt?

Oh, I know, who will be the first player to go on "injured reserve"?
a) Pau Gasol
b) Derrick Rose​


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> What week before the playoffs will Pau Gasol get hurt?
> 
> Oh, I know, who will be the first player to go on "injured reserve"?
> a) Pau Gasol
> b) Derrick Rose​


My money is on Rose. That dude has the worst luck.  He almost twisted his ankle against the Cavs the other day.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> On the Laker front, Deangelo Russell had a less than spectacular debut. Randle had a decent game. Hibbert played pretty well.
> 
> They got hot after sitting an ice cold Kobe Bryant. Lou Williams and Shwagly P brought them from behind and Kobe was in the zone when he came back in the 2nd quarter. Got a big lead. But, they all fell flat in the 4th.
> 
> Wolves should have dominated that team, but were lucky to get the win.


I am so pissed off about that game.  I did like Swaggy P's shot at the end of the first half.  But I didn't like blowing a 16 point lead and having Russell play the way he did.  That fucker needs a little Ivan Alverson in him, because this ain't practice!


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> My money is on Rose. That dude has the worst luck.  He almost twisted his ankle against the Cavs the other day.


He reminds me of Samuel Jackson in that movie Breakable.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Laker front, Deangelo Russell had a less than spectacular debut. Randle had a decent game. Hibbert played pretty well.
> 
> They got hot after sitting an ice cold Kobe Bryant. Lou Williams and Shwagly P brought them from behind and Kobe was in the zone when he came back in the 2nd quarter. Got a big lead. But, they all fell flat in the 4th.
> 
> Wolves should have dominated that team, but were lucky to get the win.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pissed off about that game.  I did like Swaggy P's shot at the end of the first half.  But I didn't like blowing a 16 point lead and having Russell play the way he did.  That fucker needs a little Ivan Alverson in him, because this ain't practice!
Click to expand...

You should be more upset with Kobe going 8 for 24.  I thought he was going to let the kiddies shine this year?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My money is on Rose. That dude has the worst luck.  He almost twisted his ankle against the Cavs the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of Samuel Jackson in that movie Breakable.
Click to expand...

I shouldnt be laughing cause I love how he plays. He is pretty much the only player I have been wrong about going from college to the pros. I thought he was going to be a turnover machine and backup PG.  I hate that he has had such bad luck after proving me wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I shouldnt be laughing cause I love how he plays. He is pretty much the only player I have been wrong about going from college to the pros. I thought he was going to be a turnover machine and backup PG.  I hate that he has had such bad luck after proving me wrong.


He's a point guard who doesn't pass the ball.  But if you think Chicago has it bad, Oklahoma City has two point guards and neither one passes the ball. 

There's just something about going 1 on 5...


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> You should be more upset with Kobe going 8 for 24.  I thought he was going to let the kiddies shine this year?


He took a few bad shots.

But what did you expect?  Andrew Toney?


----------



## Billo_Really

Does anyone think the Clippers will have chemistry issues?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Does anyone think the Clippers will have chemistry issues?


Doubt it. You got CP3 and The Truth on that team. PP has a ring and commands respect. CP3 is the man.  The only person I can see being an issue is Stephenson. I dont think he wants to make waves after he has been traded twice.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Doubt it. You got CP3 and The Truth on that team. PP has a ring and commands respect. CP3 is the man.  The only person I can see being an issue is Stephenson. I dont think he wants to make waves after he has been traded twice.


Paul Pierce is coming off the bench and does not look like he likes that role.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Granted they've played the Kings and a Mavs team that wasn't at full strength. But the Clippers look great. The problem is the past has been their bench. The bench is more than just Crawford now, with Austin Rivers improving, Josh Smith from Houston, Wesley Johnson and Pierce. They look like the best in the West, but they're the Clippers. They're cursed. 

Talking about guys who get hurt, Bogut had his nose broken in pre-season and came off the floor on Tuesday with a bloody face and a concussion, even though he was wearing a mask. That just gives more minutes to Festus Ezeli. Festus was a Nigerian who moved to Yuba City, CA as a teenager. Played a little at Vanderbilt. Warriors drafted him as a project in the 2nd round. And now in his 3rd season he's really starting to kick ass.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Granted they've played the Kings and a Mavs team that wasn't at full strength. But the Clippers look great. The problem is the past has been their bench. The bench is more than just Crawford now, with Austin Rivers improving, Josh Smith from Houston, Wesley Johnson and Pierce. They look like the best in the West, but they're the Clippers. They're cursed.
> 
> Talking about guys who get hurt, Bogut had his nose broken in pre-season and came off the floor on Tuesday with a bloody face and a concussion, even though he was wearing a mask. That just gives more minutes to Festus Ezeli. Festus was a Nigerian who moved to Yuba City, CA as a teenager. Played a little at Vanderbilt. Warriors drafted him as a project in the 2nd round. And now in his 3rd season he's really starting to kick ass.


We're talking about guys who just can't seem to play a whole season (in Kobe's case, the last 3), but on the opposite side of the spectrum, I remember one year Wilt Chamberlain averaged 48.6 minutes a game, for the entire season.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> Granted they've played the Kings and a Mavs team that wasn't at full strength. But the Clippers look great.


I take back what I said about Pierce.

The Clippers are playing two starting 5's.

But they _are_ in the west.


----------



## Asclepias

Yeah. Detroit looks legit. Drummond was tearing it up tonight.  The Dubs shut the Rockets up rather convincingly. This is after the Rockets tried to win the NBA championship in the first quarter.


----------



## Rocko

OKC is definitely a contender for the championship. Westbrook went off for 47 tonight and Durant is looking real good as well. Imagine if they still had Harden. That would be a championship right there for sure.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> OKC is definitely a contender for the championship. Westbrook went off for 47 tonight and Durant is looking real good as well. Imagine if they still had Harden. That would be a championship right there for sure.


OKC has got a fatal flaw that I didn't notice until just the other day.  I don't know who it was at ESPN or the NBA channel, but they were using a telestrator, or whatever that machine does to highlight individual players and darken the rest, freezing the frames, showing  Westbrook and Durant coming down with 3 guys on the wings completely open and no one guarding them and what do they do?  They drive the lane forcing a 1 on 5, putting up a low percentage shot that misses and it's a fast break the other way.  And they're doing this play after play.

Someone should tell them, assists are not a carcinogen.  You don't get cancer from passing the ball.  And if you don't get others involved in the game, you're not going anywhere.


----------



## Billo_Really

*The Lakers suck!*


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC is definitely a contender for the championship. Westbrook went off for 47 tonight and Durant is looking real good as well. Imagine if they still had Harden. That would be a championship right there for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> OKC has got a fatal flaw that I didn't notice until just the other day.  I don't know who it was at ESPN or the NBA channel, but they were using a telestrator, or whatever that machine does to highlight individual players and darken the rest, freezing the frames, showing  Westbrook and Durant coming down with 3 guys on the wings completely open and no one guarding them and what do they do?  They drive the lane forcing a 1 on 5, putting up a low percentage shot that misses and it's a fast break the other way.  And they're doing this play after play.
> 
> Someone should tell them, assists are not a carcinogen.  You don't get cancer from passing the ball.  And if you don't get others involved in the game, you're not going anywhere.
Click to expand...

That will keep them from winning it all. It wont keep them from getting there. Durant and Westbrook are just that good.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> That will keep them from winning it all. It wont keep them from getting there. Durant and Westbrook are just that good.


In a 7 game series, good teams will figure out what they like to do, then take it away from them.  At that point, they're going to need their other teammates to step up and spread the floor.  But if they haven't been engaged before then, they ain't gonna do it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Yeah. Detroit looks legit. Drummond was tearing it up tonight.  The Dubs shut the Rockets up rather convincingly. This is after the Rockets tried to win the NBA championship in the first quarter.


I hope so. Just make the playoffs is all I ask this year. Doable right?


----------



## sealybobo

Coach StanvVan Gundy is legit! Maybe he can moonlight and coach the lions too.


----------



## sealybobo

Question. Do you think your coach will lead your team to a championship? Has he already? Who is he?


----------



## Rocko

Derek fisher will not lead the Knicks to a championship


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Derek fisher will not lead the Knicks to a championship


No one will. Not even lebron. He even thought about it for a minute.


----------



## sealybobo

Anyone who wins a nba championship in NYC will be treated like a God.


----------



## Treeshepherd

The Knicks are 2-1. Porzi looks pretty good. They have depth. Carmelo scored 37 last game. Knicks host the Spurs tonight.

Warriors and Clippers host dangerous opponents tonight before meeting in Oakland on Wednesday.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs completely dismantled the Griz. Clips squeaked out a win.  The beard got his chef hat back while Rockets took down OKC.   Question. Is Westbrook the best player on OKC now?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Dubs completely dismantled the Griz. Clips squeaked out a win.  The beard got his chef hat back while Rockets took down OKC.   Question. Is Westbrook the best player on OKC now?


Dubs beat my pistons but still pistons off to a good start. I just want them to make the playoffs this year.

I hope the dubs repeat you know why? Because that would mean another year labron doesn't win. I just don't want him catching mj's 6. He will break all other records but I hope like Kobe he falls short.


----------



## Asclepias

Pistons look really good. Jackson will limit the team if he doesnt change his attitude though. He takes everything too personal and will crack under pressure.

I hope Lebron breaks MJ's record. Not this year because I want the Dubs to go back 2 back.  It would be fitting that the best team player won more rings than MJ.


----------



## fbj

It's clear the Warriors and the Cavs will be back in the NBA Finals so just send me a email in June


----------



## Papageorgio

The Warriors tied the best start to an NBA season at 15-0 and have the Lakers coming to Oakland as the next opponent. They already surpassed the record for the best start by a defending NBA champion. 

On the other end, is Philadelphia the worst of all-time? 0-14, pretty sad.

Clippers and the Rockets are big under performers this season, but the Pelicans? After making the playoffs last year, I thought they would at least a .500 team. 

Will Durant ever get better or is his career going to be one injury after another? 

Cavs, look like the Cavs. Lebron is superman.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The Warriors tied the best start to an NBA season at 15-0 and have the Lakers coming to Oakland as the next opponent. They already surpassed the record for the best start by a defending NBA champion.
> 
> On the other end, is Philadelphia the worst of all-time? 0-14, pretty sad.
> 
> Clippers and the Rockets are big under performers this season, but the Pelicans? After making the playoffs last year, I thought they would at least a .500 team.
> 
> Will Durant ever get better or is his career going to be one injury after another?
> 
> Cavs, look like the Cavs. Lebron is superman.


The Warriors will get their first loss of the season tomorrow night.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> On the other end, is Philadelphia the worst of all-time? 0-14, pretty sad.


Worse than the '74 Cavaliers?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I just don't want him catching mj's 6.


Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Anyone who wins a nba championship in NYC will be treated like a God.


Like Willis _"oh my hip hurts"_ Reed?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want him catching mj's 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.
Click to expand...

That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.  

So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.

And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wins a nba championship in NYC will be treated like a God.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Willis _"oh my hip hurts"_ Reed?
Click to expand...

That was before my time.  Do they worship him in NY?  They should if he's the last person to bring them a championship.  I think this is so long ago they've forgotten. 

Reed's career was cut short by injuries, and he retired after the 1973–74 season, his 10th. For his career, Reed averaged 18.7 points and 12.9 rebounds per game, playing 650 games. He played in seven All-Star Games.

But he did win them 2 championships.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other end, is Philadelphia the worst of all-time? 0-14, pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse than the '74 Cavaliers?
Click to expand...


70-71 Cavs were worse they won 15 games that year. 
72-73 Sixers only won 9 games and even though it was a strike shortened season the Bobcats only won 5 in 2010 or 2011.

Pretty bad teams but the Sixers this year are looking bad, maybe the will get it all together and get some injured players back.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wins a nba championship in NYC will be treated like a God.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Willis _"oh my hip hurts"_ Reed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before my time.  Do they worship him in NY?  They should if he's the last person to bring them a championship.  I think this is so long ago they've forgotten.
> 
> Reed's career was cut short by injuries, and he retired after the 1973–74 season, his 10th. For his career, Reed averaged 18.7 points and 12.9 rebounds per game, playing 650 games. He played in seven All-Star Games.
> 
> But he did win them 2 championships.
Click to expand...


The 1970 Knicks made it to the finals against the Lakers. With the series tied at 2-2 Reed tore a calf muscle, I think. I know he tore a leg muscle and was out for the remainder of the playoffs. Anyway the Knicks beat LA and took a 3-2 lead, the Lakers won game 6. In game 7 Reed, in spite of the torn muscle, hobbled to start game 7, hit two baskets and inspired the Knicks to a win and a championship.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want him catching mj's 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.
> 
> So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.
> 
> And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.
Click to expand...


Russell has 11, Sam Jones has 10, KC Jones, Tom Snatch Sanders, John Havlicek and Tommy Heinsohn all have 8. All of them were Boston Celtics. 

Robert Horry has 7 NBA titles to his name, with Los Angeles, San Antonio and Houston. 

Jabbar has 6 titles. 

List of NBA players with most championships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want him catching mj's 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.
> 
> So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.
> 
> And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell has 11, Sam Jones has 10, KC Jones, Tom Snatch Sanders, John Havlicek and Tommy Heinsohn all have 8. All of them were Boston Celtics.
> 
> Robert Horry has 7 NBA titles to his name, with Los Angeles, San Antonio and Houston.
> 
> Jabbar has 6 titles.
> 
> List of NBA players with most championships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Yes I know but I only count from Magic & Bird moving forward and Robert Horry isn't in the conversation of being the GOAT.  

So when I judge guys like Lebron and Kobe, I judge them compared to what MJ did.  Or Shaq or Duncan.  I'm sure they would all love to catch up to Jordan's 6 titles.

And I'm sure Shaq or Duncan would like to catch Jabbar's 6 too.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want him catching mj's 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.
> 
> So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.
> 
> And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell has 11, Sam Jones has 10, KC Jones, Tom Snatch Sanders, John Havlicek and Tommy Heinsohn all have 8. All of them were Boston Celtics.
> 
> Robert Horry has 7 NBA titles to his name, with Los Angeles, San Antonio and Houston.
> 
> Jabbar has 6 titles.
> 
> List of NBA players with most championships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know but I only count from Magic & Bird moving forward and Robert Horry isn't in the conversation of being the GOAT.
> 
> So when I judge guys like Lebron and Kobe, I judge them compared to what MJ did.  Or Shaq or Duncan.  I'm sure they would all love to catch up to Jordan's 6 titles.
> 
> And I'm sure Shaq or Duncan would like to catch Jabbar's 6 too.
Click to expand...


Magic got all of his championships with Jabbar. How can you not count Jabbar?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want him catching mj's 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.
> 
> So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.
> 
> And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell has 11, Sam Jones has 10, KC Jones, Tom Snatch Sanders, John Havlicek and Tommy Heinsohn all have 8. All of them were Boston Celtics.
> 
> Robert Horry has 7 NBA titles to his name, with Los Angeles, San Antonio and Houston.
> 
> Jabbar has 6 titles.
> 
> List of NBA players with most championships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know but I only count from Magic & Bird moving forward and Robert Horry isn't in the conversation of being the GOAT.
> 
> So when I judge guys like Lebron and Kobe, I judge them compared to what MJ did.  Or Shaq or Duncan.  I'm sure they would all love to catch up to Jordan's 6 titles.
> 
> And I'm sure Shaq or Duncan would like to catch Jabbar's 6 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Magic got all of his championships with Jabbar. How can you not count Jabbar?
Click to expand...

Oh I count him.  He's one of the GOAT.  But I categorize him with the bigs. 

Who do you think are the greatest bigs of all time?  Duncan is a Power forward.

Kareem, Shaq, Hakeem Alajuwan, Dwight Howard, Luke Walton, Wilt Chamberland, etc.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that's just 5 less than Bill Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.
> 
> So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.
> 
> And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell has 11, Sam Jones has 10, KC Jones, Tom Snatch Sanders, John Havlicek and Tommy Heinsohn all have 8. All of them were Boston Celtics.
> 
> Robert Horry has 7 NBA titles to his name, with Los Angeles, San Antonio and Houston.
> 
> Jabbar has 6 titles.
> 
> List of NBA players with most championships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know but I only count from Magic & Bird moving forward and Robert Horry isn't in the conversation of being the GOAT.
> 
> So when I judge guys like Lebron and Kobe, I judge them compared to what MJ did.  Or Shaq or Duncan.  I'm sure they would all love to catch up to Jordan's 6 titles.
> 
> And I'm sure Shaq or Duncan would like to catch Jabbar's 6 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Magic got all of his championships with Jabbar. How can you not count Jabbar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I count him.  He's one of the GOAT.  But I categorize him with the bigs.
> 
> Who do you think are the greatest bigs of all time?  Duncan is a Power forward.
> 
> Kareem, Shaq, Hakeem Alajuwan, Dwight Howard, Luke Walton, Wilt Chamberland, etc.
Click to expand...


Luke Walton? Really? 

Chamberlin, Russell, Jabbar, Olajuwon are probably the top four. Shaq and Moses Malone are also in there.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> That was before my time.  All I remember is Magic and Bird then MJ, and MJ was the most impressive athlete I have ever witnessed.  He owned that sport the 6 years he was on top.  I know I have forgotten all the seasons he didn't win but that's what we do for winners.  No one will remember all the years Tim Duncan didn't win a championship.  They will only remember the 5 years he did.
> 
> So I can only compare young stars today to Magic who has 5, Kobe who has 5, etc.  And Jordan has 6.  No one better than MJ has 6 rings.  Except maybe Russell but I wasn't around back then so as far as I'm concerned, it didn't happen.
> 
> And first you have to catch MJ before you start talking about Russell.  I don't think anyone will ever catch Russell EVER.


Russell won 11 titles in 13 years.  8 in a row.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Luke Walton? Really?
> 
> Chamberlin, Russell, Jabbar, Olajuwon are probably the top four. Shay and Moses Malone are also in there.


What, no Tom Boerwinkle?

What a rip!


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Oh I count him.  He's one of the GOAT.  But I categorize him with the bigs.
> 
> Who do you think are the greatest bigs of all time?  Duncan is a Power forward.
> 
> Kareem, Shaq, Hakeem Alajuwan, Dwight Howard, Luke Walton, Wilt Chamberland, etc.


This was the best big man of all time.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Magic got all of his championships with Jabbar. How can you not count Jabbar?


That's right, he's got 6 rings.

Well, Jabbar has 5 and Lew Alcindor has the other one.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> That was before my time.  Do they worship him in NY?  They should if he's the last person to bring them a championship.  I think this is so long ago they've forgotten.
> 
> Reed's career was cut short by injuries, and he retired after the 1973–74 season, his 10th. For his career, Reed averaged 18.7 points and 12.9 rebounds per game, playing 650 games. He played in seven All-Star Games.
> 
> But he did win them 2 championships.


God, I hated that team.  Still do.

Clyde, Dick Barnett, Senator Bill Bradley, Dave DeButcher and Willis.

They are arguably the best passing team in history.

I'd put the '77 Trailblazers 2nd and the '86 Celtics 3rd.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The 1970 Knicks made it to the finals against the Lakers. With the series tied at 2-2 Reed tore a calf muscle, I think. I know he tore a leg muscle and was out for the remainder of the playoffs. Anyway the Knicks beat LA and took a 3-2 lead, the Lakers won game 6. In game 7 Reed, in spite of the torn muscle, hobbled to start game 7, hit two baskets and inspired the Knicks to a win and a championship.


It was his quad or hip.

Hey, thanks for the fuckin' memory!  I'm trying to forget that game.


----------



## Papageorgio

I'd put the 77 Trailblazers 1st, 86 Celtics 2nd, there were some really good Celtics in the 60's that passed the ball well. 

Always like how Walton would hold the ball out there and then flick it to a cutter.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Luke Walton? Really?


Why would he say Luke before his dad?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I'd put the 77 Trailblazers 1st, 86 Celtics 2nd, there were some really good Celtics in the 60's that passed the ball well.
> 
> Always like how Walton would hold the ball out there and then flick it to a cutter.


There's another guy I don't like................._*Dave Twardzik.*_


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was before my time.  Do they worship him in NY?  They should if he's the last person to bring them a championship.  I think this is so long ago they've forgotten.
> 
> Reed's career was cut short by injuries, and he retired after the 1973–74 season, his 10th. For his career, Reed averaged 18.7 points and 12.9 rebounds per game, playing 650 games. He played in seven All-Star Games.
> 
> But he did win them 2 championships.
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hated that team.  Still do.
> 
> Clyde, Dick Barnett, Senator Bill Bradley, Dave DeButcher and Willis.
> 
> They are arguably the best passing team in history.
> 
> I'd put the '77 Trailblazers 2nd and the '86 Celtics 3rd.
Click to expand...

I'd put the 89-91 Bad Boys up against any team. Dennis Rodman, Adrian dantley, Isaiah Thomas, Joe Dumars, bill lambier, John salley, Vinny Johnson mark Aguirre James Edwards Rick mahorn. The bad boys..

We had two teams. Our second stringers could come out and dominate. 

Dumars Thomas and rodman. Three hall of famers. Jordan had to wait for them to get old before he could win.


----------



## Papageorgio

Passing teams, the Pistons weren't that great, they were a defensive team and more of a grind it out team. The Celtics and the Blazers were defensive teams that could get a turnover or rebound and get a quick outlet pass for an easy score. They played pure basketball, it was a beauty to watch. I remember Portland going to Boston and blew them out by like 30. Blew out Atlanta in Atlanta. The were 40-8 at the All-Star Break. Walton then got injured early March and the wheels came off and Portland went 5-12 and lost in the first round of the playoffs. I have always wondered how great Portland could have been with Walton healthy.


----------



## fbj

Sixers had a chance to win tonight and collapsed late in the 4th qtr and now 0-15


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers will give the Warriors their first loss of the season.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I'd put the 89-91 Bad Boys up against any team. Dennis Rodman, Adrian dantley, Isaiah Thomas, Joe Dumars, bill lambier, John salley, Vinny Johnson mark Aguirre James Edwards Rick mahorn. The bad boys..
> 
> We had two teams. Our second stringers could come out and dominate.
> 
> Dumars Thomas and rodman. Three hall of famers. Jordan had to wait for them to get old before he could win.


There isn't a team in NBA history that could've beaten the '87 Lakers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put the 89-91 Bad Boys up against any team. Dennis Rodman, Adrian dantley, Isaiah Thomas, Joe Dumars, bill lambier, John salley, Vinny Johnson mark Aguirre James Edwards Rick mahorn. The bad boys..
> 
> We had two teams. Our second stringers could come out and dominate.
> 
> Dumars Thomas and rodman. Three hall of famers. Jordan had to wait for them to get old before he could win.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a team in NBA history that could've beaten the '87 Lakers.
Click to expand...


Showtime was in full swing then. The genius of Pat Riley, he knew how to get the most out of his players. I hate that guy! Lol!


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> The Lakers will give the Warriors their first loss of the season.



If they do I would go to work and risk losing my job and ask my supervisor can I smell her ass


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> If they do I would go to work and risk losing my job and ask my supervisor can I smell her ass


I cannot believe how Carolina in undefeated and an "underdog" this Sunday?


----------



## Papageorgio

I think Dallas will take it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Showtime was in full swing then. The genius of Pat Riley, he knew how to get the most out of his players. I hate that guy! Lol!


He was a good 6th man.

I remember whenever he would check in, Chick Hearn would say, _"Let's see if Riles makes his first 3 shots.  If he does, he's going to have a good night.  If he doesn't, then he'll just play defense."_


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I think Dallas will take it.


They ought to make Romo bake some muffins that game.

You have no idea how much I despise Dallas.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dallas will take it.
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to make Romo bake some muffins that game.
> 
> You have no idea how much I despise Dallas.
Click to expand...


I loathe the Cowboys, the Patriots and the Seahawks. If they all never won another game, I would be good with that.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I think Dallas will take it.


Beat cam Newton? No way.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they do I would go to work and risk losing my job and ask my supervisor can I smell her ass
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe how Carolina in undefeated and an "underdog" this Sunday?
Click to expand...


It's because of Romo


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I loathe the Cowboys, the Patriots and the Seahawks. If they all never won another game, I would be good with that.


I hate the Cowboys, Patriots and Vikings.

Fuck Joe Kapp!


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dallas will take it.
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to make Romo bake some muffins that game.
> 
> You have no idea how much I despise Dallas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loathe the Cowboys, the Patriots and the Seahawks. If they all never won another game, I would be good with that.
Click to expand...


That's how I feel about the eagles and broncos


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Passing teams, the Pistons weren't that great, they were a defensive team and more of a grind it out team. The Celtics and the Blazers were defensive teams that could get a turnover or rebound and get a quick outlet pass for an easy score. They played pure basketball, it was a beauty to watch. I remember Portland going to Boston and blew them out by like 30. Blew out Atlanta in Atlanta. The were 40-8 at the All-Star Break. Walton then got injured early March and the wheels came off and Portland went 5-12 and lost in the first round of the playoffs. I have always wondered how great Portland could have been with Walton healthy.


3 hof players on one team plus that supporting cast? We were pretty deep.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> It's because of Romo


Is he better than Cam?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loathe the Cowboys, the Patriots and the Seahawks. If they all never won another game, I would be good with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Cowboys, Patriots and Vikings.
> 
> Fuck Joe Kapp!
Click to expand...


Why do you hate the Vikings and they have not won shit?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because of Romo
> 
> 
> 
> Is he better than Cam?
Click to expand...


EVEN


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> That's how I feel about the eagles and broncos


Why would you hate the Eagles?

They don't win enough to be hated.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passing teams, the Pistons weren't that great, they were a defensive team and more of a grind it out team. The Celtics and the Blazers were defensive teams that could get a turnover or rebound and get a quick outlet pass for an easy score. They played pure basketball, it was a beauty to watch. I remember Portland going to Boston and blew them out by like 30. Blew out Atlanta in Atlanta. The were 40-8 at the All-Star Break. Walton then got injured early March and the wheels came off and Portland went 5-12 and lost in the first round of the playoffs. I have always wondered how great Portland could have been with Walton healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 hof players on one team plus that supporting cast? We were pretty deep.
Click to expand...


We were talking about great passing teams, Detroit played a grind it out game. Two separate subjects.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Why do you hate the Vikings and they have not won shit?


I grew up watching Roman Gabriel.  Every year we'd go 11-0, 10-1, 9-2; then lose to the Vikings in the playoffs.


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because of Romo
> 
> 
> 
> Is he better than Cam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVEN
Click to expand...


I'd take Newton over Romo. I think the Cowboys will stretch the Carolina  defense and I think Romo will be fresher and they need the win much worse. Plus they are the home team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> We were talking about great passing teams, Detroit played a grind it out game. Two separate subjects.


The Packers are a great passing team.  The Lions are not.  They were when they had Greg Landry, but not now.

Another good passing team was the '72 Lakers.


----------



## sealybobo

Malone Stockton jazz and spurs are good passing teams. 

The 2004 Pistons were a great passing team and came as close as the seahawks did to repeating God damn Tim Duncan.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I'd take Newton over Romo. I think the Cowboys will stretch the Carolina  defense and I think Romo will be fresher and they need the win much worse. Plus they are the home team.


Doesn't Dallas have "the" offensive line of the league?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Malone Stockton jazz and spurs are good passing teams.
> 
> The 2004 Pistons were a great passing team and came as close as the seahawks did to repeating God damn Tim Duncan.


You're not going to win when you have one center who just wants to shoot 3's and the other one can't shoot at all.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Malone Stockton jazz and spurs are good passing teams.
> 
> The 2004 Pistons were a great passing team and came as close as the seahawks did to repeating God damn Tim Duncan.



They were okay for passing, the Celtics and the season and a half at Portland was some of the best passing teams of all time.


----------



## Billo_Really

Holy shit!  How can we talk about passing teams and not mention the
_* "7 seconds or less"*_ boys?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I feel about the eagles and broncos
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you hate the Eagles?
> 
> They don't win enough to be hated.
Click to expand...


They made the playoffs from 2000 to 2005, 2008. 2009. 2010 and 2013.    Plus they almost won the SB


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Newton over Romo. I think the Cowboys will stretch the Carolina  defense and I think Romo will be fresher and they need the win much worse. Plus they are the home team.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Dallas have "the" offensive line of the league?
Click to expand...



No because if they did Romo would have never gotten hurt and we would be 7-3 or 8-2


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> They made the playoffs from 2000 to 2005, 2008. 2009. 2010 and 2013.    Plus they almost won the SB


I think they won one?


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> No because if they did Romo would have never gotten hurt and we would be 7-3 or 8-2


There was that one game where he wasn't even touched.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malone Stockton jazz and spurs are good passing teams.
> 
> The 2004 Pistons were a great passing team and came as close as the seahawks did to repeating God damn Tim Duncan.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to win when you have one center who just wants to shoot 3's and the other one can't shoot at all.
Click to expand...

The Wallace's? They're also a reason we won in 04. That and Kobe shaq were fighting.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They made the playoffs from 2000 to 2005, 2008. 2009. 2010 and 2013.    Plus they almost won the SB
> 
> 
> 
> I think they won one?
Click to expand...


No, 0-2 when playing in SB


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> The Wallace's? They're also a reason we won in 04. That and Kobe shaq were fighting.


I was thinking Wallace and Laimbeer.  But I could be wrong.  I knew it was Laimeer and some black guy with a big butt.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> No, 0-2 when playing in SB


They didn't win one with Dick Vermiel as their coach?


----------



## Billo_Really

The '79 Seattle Supersonics were a good passing team.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, 0-2 when playing in SB
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't win one with Dick Vermiel as their coach?
Click to expand...


Nope, lost to the Raiders in the SB(1980)


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wallace's? They're also a reason we won in 04. That and Kobe shaq were fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Wallace and Laimbeer.  But I could be wrong.  I knew it was Laimeer and some black guy with a big butt.
Click to expand...

We had lambier rodman James budda Edward John salley Rick mahorn. Plenty of bigs to go through the Larry bird Celtics and magic Lakers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> The '79 Seattle Supersonics were a good passing team.



I agree.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I agree.


And the Swaggy P of that team was _Downtown Freddie Brown_.

This reminds me of a couple other guys I hated........_Gus Williams and Tom Chambers._


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> We had lambier rodman James budda Edward John salley Rick mahorn. Plenty of bigs to go through the Larry bird Celtics and magic Lakers.


Rick Mahorn.  That was the black guy with the big butt.

BTW, we had Edwards, before you had Edwards.

Do remember Rodman's racist comment about Bird?


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Nope, lost to the Raiders in the SB(1980)


Maybe Vermiel won it with the Rams?


----------



## Billo_Really

Okay, so the Lakers suck.  I'm embarrassed.  They can't rebound.  They can't defend.  A lot of times the can't score.  Nobody wants to pass the ball.  And the one guy who does, travels too much.

But in regards to the Warriors, is it too soon to ask the question, "Do they have a shot at the holy grail?"  Basketball's equivalent to Joe DiMaggio's record?  They're halfway there.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had lambier rodman James budda Edward John salley Rick mahorn. Plenty of bigs to go through the Larry bird Celtics and magic Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Mahorn.  That was the black guy with the big butt.
> 
> BTW, we had Edwards, before you had Edwards.
> 
> Do remember Rodman's racist comment about Bird?
Click to expand...

But he likes Asians like Kim Jung un


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Swaggy P of that team was _Downtown Freddie Brown_.
> 
> This reminds me of a couple other guys I hated........_Gus Williams and Tom Chambers._
Click to expand...


That was a good team, Dennis Johnson, Gus Williams, Lonnie Shelton, Jack Sikma. I hated them. They had Paul Silas off the bench. I was happy Lenny Wilkens won a championship, but I still hated that team.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had lambier rodman James budda Edward John salley Rick mahorn. Plenty of bigs to go through the Larry bird Celtics and magic Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Mahorn.  That was the black guy with the big butt.
> 
> BTW, we had Edwards, before you had Edwards.
> 
> Do remember Rodman's racist comment about Bird?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he likes Asians like Kim Jung un
Click to expand...


Rodman is a nut case. Good rebounder but a big nut case.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Rodman is a nut case. Good rebounder but a big nut case.


If Bird was a black guy, he wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## Billo_Really

Can the Warriors do it?

Can they beat the 33-game win streak?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, lost to the Raiders in the SB(1980)
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Vermiel won it with the Rams?
Click to expand...



yes in 1999


----------



## fbj

Looks like the Boston Celtics may the first team of the season to lose to the 0-15 sixers.    its still early but they are down 44-36


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rodman is a nut case. Good rebounder but a big nut case.
> 
> 
> 
> If Bird was a black guy, he wouldn't be such a big deal.
Click to expand...


Bird was a great forward, he and Magic rescued the NBA.


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Looks like the Boston Celtics may the first team of the season to lose to the 0-15 sixers.    its still early but they are down 44-36



Philly has a way of snatching defeat from the hands of victory.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Boston Celtics may the first team of the season to lose to the 0-15 sixers.    its still early but they are down 44-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly has a way of snatching defeat from the hands of victory.
Click to expand...


They have done that in the last two games,  up by 17 on Miami and 10 on Minnesota


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Bird was a great forward, he and Magic rescued the NBA.


I remember watching the '79 Finals on tape delay at 11:30pm.

Everything changed the next season and it hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Philly has a way of snatching defeat from the hands of victory.


Maybe they should bring back World B. Free?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philly has a way of snatching defeat from the hands of victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should bring back World B. Free?
Click to expand...


 They up 79-75 with 3 mins left


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> They up 79-75 with 3 mins left


Phili had one of the purest shooters I've ever seen in my life
_*...........Andrew Toney.*_


----------



## fbj

Sixers lost again,  84-80 and norw 0-16


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Sixers lost again,  84-80 and norw 0-16


As a lion fan who watched them go an entire season without winning a game, I feel for ya.

Pistons are 8 and 7. Does 500 make the playoffs? Meanwhile Cleveland will probably make the finals again.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They up 79-75 with 3 mins left
> 
> 
> 
> Phili had one of the purest shooters I've ever seen in my life
> _*...........Andrew Toney.*_
Click to expand...


Toney was a pure shooter, also Pistol Pete and Kiki Vandeweghe.


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Sixers lost again,  84-80 and norw 0-16



Got to have faith my friend, Philly knows how to lose.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sixers lost again,  84-80 and norw 0-16
> 
> 
> 
> As a lion fan who watched them go an entire season without winning a game, I feel for ya.
> 
> Pistons are 8 and 7. Does 500 make the playoffs? Meanwhile Cleveland will probably make the finals again.
Click to expand...


In the Eastern Conference .500 makes the playoffs, in the Western Conference it doesn't.


----------



## Abishai100

*College-Pro Dudes*

Let's look at Mike Dunleavy, Jr. for a minute here.

Here's a guy who really stood TV audiences on their head at the 2001 national championship game between highly-skilled Arizona and hard-working Duke, scoring a ladle of three-pointers to seal-the-deal for Duke's 3rd national title.  He was nothing short of amazing for a game that drew a lot of attention (and surprise for fans who expected Arizona's exciting play to win out).

However, in the NBA, Dunleavy (who happens to be the son of retired NBA coach Mike Dunleavy) did not stand out too much and is currently playing for the Bulls.

Did you know Kobe Bryant was recruited by Duke before deciding to skip college to head straight into the NBA?

Why don't we compare college-professional performances more often?




*Mike Dunleavy, Jr.*


----------



## Papageorgio

Abishai100 said:


> *College-Pro Dudes*
> 
> Let's look at Mike Dunleavy, Jr. for a minute here.
> 
> Here's a guy who really stood TV audiences on their head at the 2001 national championship game between highly-skilled Arizona and hard-working Duke, scoring a ladle of three-pointers to seal-the-deal for Duke's 3rd national title.  He was nothing short of amazing for a game that drew a lot of attention (and surprise for fans who expected Arizona's exciting play to win out).
> 
> However, in the NBA, Dunleavy (who happens to be the son of retired NBA coach Mike Dunleavy) did not stand out too much and is currently playing for the Bulls.
> 
> Did you know Kobe Bryant was recruited by Duke before deciding to skip college to head straight into the NBA?
> 
> Why don't we compare college-professional performances more often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mike Dunleavy, Jr.*
> 
> View attachment 56167



Mike Dunleavy Sr. also played in the NBA. College has a lot of raw talent, a lot of times the talent doesn't translate well into the NBA. Kobe's dad, Joe "Jellybean" Bryant was an average NBA player. He played along side McGinnis and Dr. J at Philadelphia.


----------



## Abishai100

*Around the Table: Camera Coach*

Papageorgio, it's good to hear from someone who knows a good deal about NBA history.  We need more rounded talk so we feel more comfortable making polite and profit-creative conversation about American celebrities:

"Mike Dunleavy, Sr. is like the poignant film-maker Woody Allen in one way --- they both look camera-eccentric!"




*
Celebrity (Film)*


----------



## Papageorgio

Abishai100 said:


> *Around the Table: Camera Coach*
> 
> Papageorgio, it's good to hear from someone who knows a good deal about NBA history.  We need more rounded talk so we feel more comfortable making polite and profit-creative conversation about American celebrities:
> 
> "Mike Dunleavy, Sr. is like the poignant film-maker Woody Allen in one way --- they both look camera-eccentric!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Celebrity (Film)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 56296 View attachment 56297


Best dressed coach of all time.



Loved Dr. Jack.


----------



## sealybobo

I wonder who would win the 76ers or Detroit Lions. In a game of checkers or dodgeball or trivia persuit.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> I wonder who would win the 76ers or Detroit Lions. In a game of checkers or dodgeball or trivia persuit.


I would be a draw.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I wonder who would win the 76ers or Detroit Lions. In a game of checkers or dodgeball or trivia persuit.


The Sixers just lost to the Spurs by 40.


----------



## Billo_Really

I'll ask this question again,

_*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​


Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.
Click to expand...


If they break 72 I wonder how much steam will remain to get that next ring in the finals.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​



The 33 straight, it's still a long way to go. That is a tough record but within reach. The 72 is easier to break


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break 72 I wonder how much steam will remain to get that next ring in the finals.
Click to expand...

If they break 72 its because they are doing something right. At that point they will win on muscle memory due to the momentum.


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break 72 I wonder how much steam will remain to get that next ring in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they break 72 its because they are doing something right. At that point they will win on muscle memory due to the momentum.
Click to expand...

I don't know... If they end up playing the Spurs in the semi-finals Greg  Popovich might  have the foresight to use the equivalent of the "rope a dope" strategy by resting his star players during regular season and only using them to win just enough games to make the playoffs. Do you think he will take a cue from the past when Phil Jackson used such tactics to bring the championship home with the Lakers? I know, that is a big IF but I can't help thinking the elderly Spurs just might have one more in them.


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break 72 I wonder how much steam will remain to get that next ring in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they break 72 its because they are doing something right. At that point they will win on muscle memory due to the momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know... If they end up playing the Spurs in the finals Greg  Popovich might  have the foresight to use the equivalent of the "rope a dope" strategy by resting his star players during regular season and only using them to win just enough games to make the playoffs. Do you think he will take a cue from the past when Phil Jackson used such tactics to bring the championship home with the Lakers? I know, that is a big IF but I can't help thinking the elderly Spurs just might have one more in them.
Click to expand...

I have to see how the Dubs do against the entire Spurs roster. I have a feeling Pop is going to rest some of his starters every regular season game against the Dubs.  Not only that but the Spurs have arguably the best player to defend Curry in Kawhi.  Its evident a switch has been flipped on the Dubs that have them operating at an extremely high level.  Spurs are probably going to lose to someone else before they meet the Dubs in the WCFs. Now I said all that but I will never count the Spurs out.


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break 72 I wonder how much steam will remain to get that next ring in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they break 72 its because they are doing something right. At that point they will win on muscle memory due to the momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know... If they end up playing the Spurs in the finals Greg  Popovich might  have the foresight to use the equivalent of the "rope a dope" strategy by resting his star players during regular season and only using them to win just enough games to make the playoffs. Do you think he will take a cue from the past when Phil Jackson used such tactics to bring the championship home with the Lakers? I know, that is a big IF but I can't help thinking the elderly Spurs just might have one more in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to see how the Dubs do against the entire Spurs roster. I have a feeling Pop is going to rest some of his starters every regular season game against the Dubs.  Not only that but the Spurs have arguably the best player to defend Curry in Kawhi.  Its evident a switch has been flipped on the Dubs that have them operating at an extremely high level.  Spurs are probably going to lose to someone else before they meet the Dubs in the WCFs. Now I said all that but I will never count the Spurs out.
Click to expand...

 NOTE: I corrected my last post and added "semi-finals" instead of finals...sorry about that!


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Which one?  82 games hell no. 72 games maybe.


33 straight.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The 33 straight, it's still a long way to go. That is a tough record but within reach. The 72 is easier to break


The '72 Laker team would beat this Warrior team by 20 points.

In fact, the '74 Warrior team would beat this Warrior team.


----------



## Billo_Really

To win 72 games, you have to have a deep bench.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> I'll ask this question again,
> 
> _*"Does anyone think the Warriors will break the record?"*_​


Yes.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 33 straight, it's still a long way to go. That is a tough record but within reach. The 72 is easier to break
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Laker team would beat this Warrior team by 20 points.
> 
> In fact, the '74 Warrior team would beat this Warrior team.
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.


The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.

As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....

...Clifford Ray.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Yes.


No.  Stop talking like that.

If they did though, it's only fitting they have that direct link with the '72 team.  With the No.2 guard on the '72 team, putting this Warrior team together.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 33 straight, it's still a long way to go. That is a tough record but within reach. The 72 is easier to break
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Laker team would beat this Warrior team by 20 points.
> 
> In fact, the '74 Warrior team would beat this Warrior team.
Click to expand...

Depends on what rules they play by.  IF they play by 70's rules then yes. If they play by todays rules current Dubs would blow both teams out.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.
> 
> As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....
> 
> ...Clifford Ray.
Click to expand...

Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules. 

'74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Depends on what rules they play by.  IF they play by 70's rules then yes. If they play by todays rules current Dubs would blow both teams out.


Who are "the Dubs"?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.


Yeah they did.  And he shot a career 91% from the line.  He also filled it up from distance in a league that had no 3 point shot.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what rules they play by.  IF they play by 70's rules then yes. If they play by todays rules current Dubs would blow both teams out.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "the Dubs"?
Click to expand...

*W*arriors


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did.  And he shot a career 91% from the line.  He also filled it up from distance in a league that had no 3 point shot.
Click to expand...

Curry is at 90% and he isnt even done.  No one has filled up it from distance like Curry. Its not even close. Besides Barry wouldnt be able to guard anyone on Dubs now except maybe Brandon Rush.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.
> 
> As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....
> 
> ...Clifford Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
Click to expand...


Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.
> 
> As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....
> 
> ...Clifford Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.
Click to expand...

Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.
> 
> As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....
> 
> ...Clifford Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.
Click to expand...


Apparently not everyone.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure, this team is winning by some big numbers against som e good teams. The are playing real good team ball and that front line is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.
> 
> As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....
> 
> ...Clifford Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not everyone.
Click to expand...

Everyone with credibility except Barry.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Lakers beat a lot of teams by 20 points or more.  And the Splash Brothers can't run that fast break if they don't have the ball; I don't think Drayvon can outrebound Wilt.  Or Happy Hariston.  West is a better clutch shooter than Curry and Goodrich has more "O" than Thompson.
> 
> As for the '74 Warriors, they have a better shooter than Curry.  And if that isn't enough, two words....
> 
> ...Clifford Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone with credibility except Barry.
Click to expand...

that's your opinion and are entitled to it.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those 2 older teams would know what hit them if they played by todays rules.
> 
> '74 warriors didnt have a better shooter than Curry. No such person has ever existed in the history of the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone with credibility except Barry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's your opinion and are entitled to it.
Click to expand...

Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry could light it up with the best of them. Not sure if I'd put Curry there yet. But they are close.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone with credibility except Barry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's your opinion and are entitled to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.
Click to expand...


no problem sharing opinions.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.


He hasn't done anything Jerry West didn't do.  West could shoot off the dribble, catch and shoot, go to his right or left and was the greatest clutch shooter in the history of the NBA.  West was also on the all defensive team 12 out of 14 years.

There were a lot of guys who shot as well as Curry:


Oscar Robertson
George Gervin
Nate Archibald
Pete Maravich
Andrew Toney
Isiah Thomas
Gail Goodrich
Bernard King


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.


Wilt Chamberlains field goal percentage for an entire season was 74%.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry is the only person of any credibility that doesnt think Curry is a better shooter than him and he wont even come outright and say it.  Instead he says its not fair to compare since people in his era didnt have the 3 point line.  Everyone else has long ago conceded Curry is the best shooter the NBA has ever seen. He can do it off the dribble or catch and shoot. No one has been able to do that in the history of the NBA as well as Curry can.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't done anything Jerry West didn't do.  West could shoot off the dribble, catch and shoot, go to his right or left and was the greatest clutch shooter in the history of the NBA.  West was also on the all defensive team 12 out of 14 years.
> 
> There were a lot of guys who shot as well as Curry:
> 
> 
> Oscar Robertson
> George Gervin
> Nate Archibald
> Pete Maravich
> Andrew Toney
> Isiah Thomas
> Gail Goodrich
> Bernard King
Click to expand...

None of them shot as well as Curry including Jerry West. I saw you tube on West and he wasnt even in the discussion.

West on Curry: 'Best Shooter from Range I've Ever Seen'


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt Chamberlains field goal percentage for an entire season was 74%.
Click to expand...

Wilt Chamberlain didnt shoot 3 pointers or even long 2 pointers.


----------



## Papageorgio

My best would be Bird, West, Allen, R. Miller. Those to me are the top, you could toss Kobe in the discussion also. Mullins was pretty good also. For all the rave about assists and steals, Stockton was a good shooter. I think Curry is up there but I am not sure he is the best.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt Chamberlains field goal percentage for an entire season was 74%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wilt Chamberlain didnt shoot 3 pointers or even long 2 pointers.
Click to expand...


Didn't have 3's to shoot back then.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt Chamberlains field goal percentage for an entire season was 74%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wilt Chamberlain didnt shoot 3 pointers or even long 2 pointers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't have 3's to shoot back then.
Click to expand...

Yeah but the court was still laid out like it is today. Wilt did most of damage in the paint. Pretty sure he wasnt out there knocking down long 2's off the bounce.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also the opinion of the best shooters the game has ever known. Of course I'm entitled to it. I already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt Chamberlains field goal percentage for an entire season was 74%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wilt Chamberlain didnt shoot 3 pointers or even long 2 pointers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't have 3's to shoot back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but the court was still laid out like it is today. Wilt did most of damage in the paint. Pretty sure he wasnt out there knocking down long 2's off the bounce.
Click to expand...


He did shoot a few long range jumpers but when you are over 7' you can shoot in the paint a lot easier than I upside. Of course Dirk has a pretty good outside shot.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> My best would be Bird, West, Allen, R. Miller. Those to me are the top, you could toss Kobe in the discussion also. Mullins was pretty good also. For all the rave about assists and steals, Stockton was a good shooter. I think Curry is up there but I am not sure he is the best.


You forgot Dana Barros and Nash.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best would be Bird, West, Allen, R. Miller. Those to me are the top, you could toss Kobe in the discussion also. Mullins was pretty good also. For all the rave about assists and steals, Stockton was a good shooter. I think Curry is up there but I am not sure he is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Dana Barros and Nash.
Click to expand...


You are right they could light it up too.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best would be Bird, West, Allen, R. Miller. Those to me are the top, you could toss Kobe in the discussion also. Mullins was pretty good also. For all the rave about assists and steals, Stockton was a good shooter. I think Curry is up there but I am not sure he is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Dana Barros and Nash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right they could light it up too.
Click to expand...

I played a lot with Mullin back in the summer of 89. That dude has perfect form on his jumper.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> None of them shot as well as Curry including Jerry West. I saw you tube on West and he wasnt even in the discussion.
> 
> West on Curry: 'Best Shooter from Range I've Ever Seen'


I could be wrong, but Jerry West still holds the record for the most points in NBA playoff history, highest points per game average (35.5) and is the only player in the history of the league that won a Finals MVP playing for the losing team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> You are right they could light it up too.


Can I get a shout out for Rudy LaRusso?

No?

Okay, how 'bout World B. Free?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Wilt Chamberlain didnt shoot 3 pointers or even long 2 pointers.


They were pretty much all dunks, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they could light it up too.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a shout out for Rudy LaRusso?
> 
> No?
> 
> Okay, how 'bout World B. Free?
Click to expand...


Another great one.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Another great one.


How about Johnny Egan?


----------



## Papageorgio

Or Bill Sharmin.


----------



## fbj

Well everyone thought that the Pacers would beat GS tonight and it looks like GS will be 23-0


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Well everyone thought that the Pacers would beat GS tonight and it looks like GS will be 23-0



Down to 10 to tie, 11 to break the record.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well everyone thought that the Pacers would beat GS tonight and it looks like GS will be 23-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to 10 to tie, 11 to break the record.
Click to expand...


They better not lose to Lebron on Christmas Day


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> None of them shot as well as Curry including Jerry West. I saw you tube on West and he wasnt even in the discussion.
> 
> West on Curry: 'Best Shooter from Range I've Ever Seen'


Let me put this another way...

Jerry West is an NBA God!  Him, along with Bill Russell, are basketball deity. And as Moses (Malone) brought the sacred tablets down off Neismith mountain, the 4th commandment clearly states...

_*"Thou shall not say anything bad about Zeke from Cabin Creek"*_​


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them shot as well as Curry including Jerry West. I saw you tube on West and he wasnt even in the discussion.
> 
> West on Curry: 'Best Shooter from Range I've Ever Seen'
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put this another way...
> 
> Jerry West is an NBA God!  Him, along with Bill Russell, are basketball deity. And as Moses (Malone) brought the sacred tablets down off Neismith mountain, the 4th commandment clearly states...
> 
> _*"Thou shall not say anything bad about Zeke from Cabin Creek"*_​
Click to expand...



Bill Russell played when there were 10 teams in the NBA  lol


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Bill Russell played when there were 10 teams in the NBA  lol


Which means more competition.

The NBA has teams now that would've never made that league.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Russell played when there were 10 teams in the NBA  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Which means more competition.
> 
> The NBA has teams now that would've never made that league.
Click to expand...



Golden State going to 82-0


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Golden State going to 82-0


You need a deep bench and no injuries to key players.

Klay is hurt.


----------



## Billo_Really

I feel like a dumbass!

How could we talk about best NBA shooters in history and nobody mentions Bob McAdoo?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> I feel like a dumbass!
> 
> How could we talk about best NBA shooters in history and nobody mentions Bob McAdoo?



yeah Mcadoo had a nice jumpshot


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State going to 82-0
> 
> 
> 
> You need a deep bench and no injuries to key players.
> 
> Klay is hurt.
Click to expand...



What was it?   His ankle?  hand?  I couldn;t tell


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they could light it up too.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a shout out for Rudy LaRusso?
> 
> No?
> 
> Okay, how 'bout World B. Free?
Click to expand...

Free was more of a scorer. Purvis Short?  He fits into both categories.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> I feel like a dumbass!
> 
> How could we talk about best NBA shooters in history and nobody mentions Bob McAdoo?


He was more of a scorer too from what I saw. So was Andrew Toney.  When I say shooter I mean people like Reggie, Ray, Nash, Bird. People you could put in the 3 point contest and not be surprised if they won.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a dumbass!
> 
> How could we talk about best NBA shooters in history and nobody mentions Bob McAdoo?
> 
> 
> 
> He was more of a scorer too from what I saw. So was Andrew Toney.  When I say shooter I mean people like Reggie, Ray, Nash, Bird. People you could put in the 3 point contest and not be surprised if they won.
Click to expand...

I like players like Nash Jason kid and Jason Williams. Not big guys but good with the ball. Chauney billups. Isaiah Thomas Alan Iverson. Stockton.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a dumbass!
> 
> How could we talk about best NBA shooters in history and nobody mentions Bob McAdoo?
> 
> 
> 
> He was more of a scorer too from what I saw. So was Andrew Toney.  When I say shooter I mean people like Reggie, Ray, Nash, Bird. People you could put in the 3 point contest and not be surprised if they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like players like Nash Jason kid and Jason Williams. Not big guys but good with the ball. Chauney billups. Isaiah Thomas Alan Iverson. Stockton.
Click to expand...

I loved all of them but hated Stockton.  i have to admit he was good but I hated that fucker.


----------



## Paulie

Pound for pound there was no one better than iverson. If the crossover didn't end you, his drive through the forest to the hoop would. Nobody played tougher while scoring more.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs still won after Boston hounded Curry into a terrible shooting night. He still hit 38 pts but it was a tough 38.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Dubs still won after Boston hounded Curry into a terrible shooting night. He still hit 38 pts but it was a tough 38.


What's the tougher league east or west? Only 6 teams in the west with winning records ten in the east. Hell milwalkee whipped your ass and they're only 10 and 15. Lol


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs still won after Boston hounded Curry into a terrible shooting night. He still hit 38 pts but it was a tough 38.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the tougher league east or west? Only 6 teams in the west with winning records ten in the east. Hell milwalkee whipped your ass and they're only 10 and 15. Lol
Click to expand...

Of course the west is the tougher conference.. The season is still early. Milwaukee will get dealt with pretty soon here. They have to play the Dubs next week so you can expect an epic beat down when they come to the Bay.  Everyone knows they only beat the Dubs due to circumstances that wont ever happen again in a million years.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs still won after Boston hounded Curry into a terrible shooting night. He still hit 38 pts but it was a tough 38.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the tougher league east or west? Only 6 teams in the west with winning records ten in the east. Hell milwalkee whipped your ass and they're only 10 and 15. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the west is the tougher conference.. The season is still early. Milwaukee will get dealt with pretty soon here. They have to play the Dubs next week so you can expect an epic beat down when they come to the Bay.  Everyone knows they only beat the Dubs due to circumstances that wont ever happen again in a million years.
Click to expand...

I heard the warriors played double overtime the game before then had to play the next day less than 24 hours later?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs still won after Boston hounded Curry into a terrible shooting night. He still hit 38 pts but it was a tough 38.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the tougher league east or west? Only 6 teams in the west with winning records ten in the east. Hell milwalkee whipped your ass and they're only 10 and 15. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the west is the tougher conference.. The season is still early. Milwaukee will get dealt with pretty soon here. They have to play the Dubs next week so you can expect an epic beat down when they come to the Bay.  Everyone knows they only beat the Dubs due to circumstances that wont ever happen again in a million years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard the warriors played double overtime the game before then had to play the next day less than 24 hours later?
Click to expand...

Yes and at the end of 7 game road trip which if the Dubs had of beat the Bucks would have been another record.  No one has ever completed a 7 game road trip undefeated.  Still the Bucks did bring their A game and played good. Cant take that away from them. The Dubs still could have won the game but the Bucks out executed them when it counted.


----------



## fbj

My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down

Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?


Muscle memory and philosophy. Its also more entertaining for fans and purists alike.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?



Play your way, half court, they don't do as well probably.


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?



They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
Click to expand...



When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
Click to expand...


Not if you don't play as well by slowing down the game. Every team has a pace. 24-1 is not a bad record.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you don't play as well by slowing down the game. Every team has a pace. 24-1 is not a bad record.
Click to expand...



Lot of those games were not supposed to go down to the wire and it was because of their inability to slow things down once they were up by 10 or more


----------



## Papageorgio

I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.



Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
Click to expand...


Good thing youre not a coach. Either you havent watched the Dubs or you dont know what your talking about. They frequently pass up open shots to get better shots.  There is a reason they won a championship and now have the best record in the NBA.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas
Click to expand...


Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing youre not a coach. Either you havent watched the Dubs or you dont know what your talking about. They frequently pass up open shots to get better shots.  There is a reason they won a championship and now have the best record in the NBA.
Click to expand...


I know but they still tend to run a fast tempo game when they are up 12 in the 4th and it's not necessary


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end
Click to expand...


So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?
Click to expand...

The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing youre not a coach. Either you havent watched the Dubs or you dont know what your talking about. They frequently pass up open shots to get better shots.  There is a reason they won a championship and now have the best record in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they still tend to run a fast tempo game when they are up 12 in the 4th and it's not necessary
Click to expand...

It is if you are playing your style. When you start doing things that you are not comfortable with then you mess up.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.
Click to expand...


I think Step should play a little more like Tony Parker in the 4th qtr


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Warriors is when they get a big lead they never slow the game down
> 
> Why the fuck are you rushing if you are up 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing youre not a coach. Either you havent watched the Dubs or you dont know what your talking about. They frequently pass up open shots to get better shots.  There is a reason they won a championship and now have the best record in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they still tend to run a fast tempo game when they are up 12 in the 4th and it's not necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is if you are playing your style. When you start doing things that you are not comfortable with then you mess up.
Click to expand...



I just feel they can be more dominant if they switch gears once they are winning in the 4th qtr

That Boston game had no business going into double OT


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched games where one team was leading and they let off the gas and lost. You go with what is your teams identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Step should play a little more like Tony Parker in the 4th qtr
Click to expand...


I dont. He's much better than TP. Besides he doesnt play much in the 4th qtr unless they need him.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play their best when they push the ball, they could lose momentum by slowing it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you speed up the game allow the other team to get back in the game a lot faster.     If GS could just slow it down once they got the lead they would never lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing youre not a coach. Either you havent watched the Dubs or you dont know what your talking about. They frequently pass up open shots to get better shots.  There is a reason they won a championship and now have the best record in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they still tend to run a fast tempo game when they are up 12 in the 4th and it's not necessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is if you are playing your style. When you start doing things that you are not comfortable with then you mess up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel they can be more dominant if they switch gears once they are winning in the 4th qtr
> 
> That Boston game had no business going into double OT
Click to expand...

Boston played a great game. Dubs had to beat them in the 4th qtr instead of the 3rd like they usually do.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down means using most of the shot clock not letting your foot off the gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Step should play a little more like Tony Parker in the 4th qtr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont. He's much better than TP. Besides he doesnt play much in the 4th qtr unless they need him.
Click to expand...



Here is my only issue with steph

GS can be up 98-90 with 4 mins left and he will come down and launch a long three when they don;t need one at that point of the game.    Why not get a good 2 pointer which still increases the lead?


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing the game down prematurely means you are playing not to lose. Youre supposed to play all the way to the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Step should play a little more like Tony Parker in the 4th qtr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont. He's much better than TP. Besides he doesnt play much in the 4th qtr unless they need him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my only issue with steph
> 
> GS can be up 98-90 with 4 mins left and he will come down and launch a long three when they don;t need one at that point of the game.    Why not get a good 2 pointer which still increases the lead?
Click to expand...

How many games have you watched? Obviously you havent watched many if you have to ask that question.  Any 3pt attempt from Curry is just as good a shot as a 2 from anyone else and more demoralizing for the competition.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a team is up 13 with 5 mins left you don't think they should use up the shot clock on every possession to get a good shot?
> 
> 
> 
> The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Step should play a little more like Tony Parker in the 4th qtr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont. He's much better than TP. Besides he doesnt play much in the 4th qtr unless they need him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my only issue with steph
> 
> GS can be up 98-90 with 4 mins left and he will come down and launch a long three when they don;t need one at that point of the game.    Why not get a good 2 pointer which still increases the lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many games have you watched? Obviously you havent watched many if you have to ask that question.  Any 3pt attempt from Curry is just as good a shot as a 2 from anyone else and more demoralizing for the competition.
Click to expand...


But why shoot low percentage shots when you don't have to?   Whats wrong with step driving to the hole or kicking it out to someone for a short 2 pointer?

If you shoot a 3 and miss that can lead to the other team getting a easy two on the other end on a fast break


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dubs do that almost every possession at any point in the game. Look at their assist totals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Step should play a little more like Tony Parker in the 4th qtr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont. He's much better than TP. Besides he doesnt play much in the 4th qtr unless they need him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my only issue with steph
> 
> GS can be up 98-90 with 4 mins left and he will come down and launch a long three when they don;t need one at that point of the game.    Why not get a good 2 pointer which still increases the lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many games have you watched? Obviously you havent watched many if you have to ask that question.  Any 3pt attempt from Curry is just as good a shot as a 2 from anyone else and more demoralizing for the competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why shoot low percentage shots when you don't have to?   Whats wrong with step driving to the hole or kicking it out to someone for a short 2 pointer?
> 
> If you shoot a 3 and miss that can lead to the other team getting a easy two on the other end on a fast break
Click to expand...

Thats what I am talking about. With Curry its not a low percentage shot.  Its actually amazing when he *misses *a 3.  Any other player I would agree its a bad shot. This dude is something new and different.


----------



## Papageorgio

Curry shoots 45.5% from three, 49% from everywhere else. Three and a half percentage pointe is a pretty close margin. He is taking good shots at the three point range. If there was a big difference in his twos and threes percentage, then you fire it closer. The issue is there is no real difference and threes are demoralizing to the other team.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Curry shoots 45.5% from three, 49% from everywhere else. Three and a half percentage pointe is a pretty close margin. He is taking good shots at the three point range. If there was a big difference in his twos and threes percentage, then you fire it closer. The issue is there is no real difference and threes are demoralizing to the other team.


Doesn't seem like he misses half his shots. Watching I'd think the guy was more like 666%. Curry must have signed a deal with the devil like Reggie miller mj Kobe and Dr j did.

Or are they gods?

Pistons beat bulls quad overtime. God I hope we make the playoffs


----------



## Billo_Really

I was feeling pretty good watching the Lakers beat the team that ended the Warriors streak; then I found out 4 of the Bucks key players were out at a strip club in West Hollywood until 2am the morning before the game.  Fuck!


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> I was feeling pretty good watching the Lakers beat the team that ended the Warriors streak; then I found out 4 of the Bucks key players were out at a strip club in West Hollywood until 2am the morning before the game.  Fuck!


What time was the game?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Doesn't seem like he misses half his shots. Watching I'd think the guy was more like 666%. Curry must have signed a deal with the devil like Reggie miller mj Kobe and Dr j did.
> 
> Or are they gods?
> 
> Pistons beat bulls quad overtime. God I hope we make the playoffs


Speaking of Dr.J, did you see Kevin Durant's Irving impersonation the other night?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> What time was the game?


7:30pst.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like he misses half his shots. Watching I'd think the guy was more like 666%. Curry must have signed a deal with the devil like Reggie miller mj Kobe and Dr j did.
> 
> Or are they gods?
> 
> Pistons beat bulls quad overtime. God I hope we make the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Dr.J, did you see Kevin Durant's Irving impersonation the other night?
Click to expand...

I really believed Kevin Durant was going to win an NBA championship a couple years ago or few years ago when he had harden on his team. I would like to start a rumor right now that I heard Kevin Durant might come to Detroit. If he did we would win a championship with Stan Van Gundy at the helm


----------



## Billo_Really

I want to go to a Clipper game just so I can yell at Deandre Jordan.  What is with his foul shooting?  It's like he doesn't even care.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time was the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 7:30pst.
Click to expand...

Plenty of time to rest unless you really drank hard.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I really believed Kevin Durant was going to win an NBA championship a couple years ago or few years ago when he had harden on his team. I would like to start a rumor right now that I heard Kevin Durant might come to Detroit. If he did we would win a championship with Stan Van Gundy at the helm


Dwight Howard wants to leave Houston because they won't build the team around him.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Plenty of time to rest unless you really drank hard.


They were on_* "The Strip".*_

The same one that made Jim Morrison famous.  And we know how he drank.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> I want to go to a Clipper game just so I can yell at Deandre Jordan.  What is with his foul shooting?  It's like he doesn't even care.


I never understand any of them who are so lazy or stupid to practice till you find a stroke. Has sports science explained why typically the bigger guys aren't as good at free throw? Ben Wallace shaq


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really believed Kevin Durant was going to win an NBA championship a couple years ago or few years ago when he had harden on his team. I would like to start a rumor right now that I heard Kevin Durant might come to Detroit. If he did we would win a championship with Stan Van Gundy at the helm
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard wants to leave Houston because they won't build the team around him.
Click to expand...

Ha ha I've been laughing at the dick since he blew up Orlando then failed in LA and now here. Ha fuckn ha


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I never understand any of them who are so lazy or stupid to practice till you find a stroke. Has sports science explained why typically the bigger guys aren't as good at free throw? Ben Wallace shaq


Curry can make 90 3's in a row, but Jordan can't even make 2 fuckin' free throws.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Ha ha I've been laughing at the dick since he blew up Orlando then failed in LA and now here. Ha fuckn ha


He wants to be the main guy on a championship team.  Any team that has him as its main guy, won't win a championship.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha I've been laughing at the dick since he blew up Orlando then failed in LA and now here. Ha fuckn ha
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to be the main guy on a championship team.  Any team that has him as its main guy, won't win a championship.
Click to expand...

Then be the main guy! He's gonna end up being a Ben Wallace or Dennis rodman. More a liability than an asset


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Then be the main guy! He's gonna end up being a Ben Wallace or Dennis rodman. More a liability than an asset


He's got no offense.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then be the main guy! He's gonna end up being a Ben Wallace or Dennis rodman. More a liability than an asset
> 
> 
> 
> He's got no offense.
Click to expand...

How come the nba doesn't realize it? Pay him what he's worth or cut him?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha I've been laughing at the dick since he blew up Orlando then failed in LA and now here. Ha fuckn ha
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to be the main guy on a championship team.  Any team that has him as its main guy, won't win a championship.
Click to expand...


The guy can't help any team win a championship, how is he going to be the main guy?

What team would be willing to make him their cornerstone for a championship run? LOL!


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> How come the nba doesn't realize it? Pay him what he's worth or cut him?


Send him to the Spurs, where he'll be a sub and never play.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> The guy can't help any team win a championship, how is he going to be the main guy?
> 
> What team would be willing to make him their cornerstone for a championship run? LOL!


Rutgers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really believed Kevin Durant was going to win an NBA championship a couple years ago or few years ago when he had harden on his team. I would like to start a rumor right now that I heard Kevin Durant might come to Detroit. If he did we would win a championship with Stan Van Gundy at the helm
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard wants to leave Houston because they won't build the team around him.
Click to expand...


I would want to leave Houston because of Hardin's beard!


----------



## Billo_Really

Kobe rolled back the clock on one play in the last game, did anybody see it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I would want to leave Houston because of Hardin's beard!


That beard has magic powers.

That's where he keeps his weed.


----------



## fbj

Noticed how the Bucks went back to playing like shit once they ended the warriors streak?


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Noticed how the Bucks went back to playing like shit once they ended the warriors streak?


They were hungover from that strip club.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to leave Houston because of Hardin's beard!
> 
> 
> 
> That beard has magic powers.
> 
> That's where he keeps his weed.
Click to expand...

I wonder what it feels like for khloe kardashian when he gives her oral. Does he wash the beard after? And what's Lamar odems dick taste like?

How much would you have to be paid to put hardens beard in your mouth?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I wonder what it feels like for khloe kardashian when he gives her oral. Does he wash the beard after? And what's Lamar odems dick taste like?
> 
> How much would you have to be paid to put hardens beard in your mouth?


I don't know whether to laugh, or punch you in the mouth for asking me questions like that?  Or were those rhetorical statements requiring no answer?

Somebody needs to tell Byron Scott to stop sucking Kobe's dick so much, it's getting sickening! If he wants the team to believe in his coaching, he needs to coach Kobe to, not treat him like fan.


----------



## Billo_Really

There are only 4 teams this year that have a shot at the NBA Championship.

This years Mount Rushmore is:

Warriors
Spurs
OKC
Cavs


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it feels like for khloe kardashian when he gives her oral. Does he wash the beard after? And what's Lamar odems dick taste like?
> 
> How much would you have to be paid to put hardens beard in your mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh, or punch you in the mouth for asking me questions like that?  Or were those rhetorical statements requiring no answer?
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Byron Scott to stop sucking Kobe's dick so much, it's getting sickening! If he wants the team to believe in his coaching, he needs to coach Kobe to, not treat him like fan.
Click to expand...

Kobe is done. He's hopefully mentoring the younger players and they know they have no chance so LA is going to get a really good draft pick and before you know it LA will be winning rings again. They're like the Yankees redwings or patriots. They'll be back. 

Kobe gave LA 5 rings. I'm done hating on Kobe. He's a legend.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> There are only 4 teams this year that have a shot at the NBA Championship.
> 
> This years Mount Rushmore is:
> 
> Warriors
> Spurs
> OKC
> Cavs


I would love for Kevin Durant to win a ring.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Kobe is done. He's hopefully mentoring the younger players and they know they have no chance so LA is going to get a really good draft pick and before you know it LA will be winning rings again. They're like the Yankees redwings or patriots. They'll be back.
> 
> Kobe gave LA 5 rings. I'm done hating on Kobe. He's a legend.


I wasn't knocking Kobe, I was knocking Byron Scott's bromance of him.

Have you noticed every time Kobe slam dunks in a game this year, he doesn't play in the next game?


----------



## Billo_Really

Clippers got fucked by the ref's against OKC.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Clippers got fucked by the ref's against OKC.


They aren't championship material so no biggy.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> They aren't championship material so no biggy.


OKC is and the fuckin' zebra's are making sure of it.


----------



## Asclepias

I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.




Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him


----------



## dani67

i like cavs in east and houston in west


----------



## fbj

dani67 said:


> i like cavs in east and houston in west



Stay off drugs


----------



## dani67

fbj said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like cavs in east and houston in west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay off drugs
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## fbj

dani67 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like cavs in east and houston in west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay off drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?
Click to expand...



Because Houston is ASS and not going to no damm Finals


----------



## dani67

fbj said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like cavs in east and houston in west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay off drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Houston is ASS and not going to no damm Finals
Click to expand...

its not importan. i like howard and harden
everybody knows next final: cavs vs warriors.period


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
Click to expand...


Spurs were two plays away from winning five titles in a row from 03-07. You should shut the fuck up. And yes, you earned every full word. The normal acronym was not enough in this case.


----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs were two plays away from winning five titles in a row from 03-07. You should shut the fuck up. And yes, you earned every full word. The normal acronym was not enough in this case.
Click to expand...


one of those years they lost in the first round so go away with that silly shit

I believe it was 2006


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs were two plays away from winning five titles in a row from 03-07. You should shut the fuck up. And yes, you earned every full word. The normal acronym was not enough in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of those years they lost in the first round so go away with that silly shit
> 
> I believe it was 2006
Click to expand...


You're wrong, idiot. Again, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, either.


----------



## Billo_Really

I guess the Warriors are for real?


----------



## Billo_Really

If the NBA was a rock show, the Warriors would be Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him


He was pretty nice to the ESPN guy who's dying of cancer.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I would love for Kevin Durant to win a ring.


I can't wait until he puts on another 30 pounds.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
Click to expand...

I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> I guess the Warriors are for real?


They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.


----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs were two plays away from winning five titles in a row from 03-07. You should shut the fuck up. And yes, you earned every full word. The normal acronym was not enough in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of those years they lost in the first round so go away with that silly shit
> 
> I believe it was 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, idiot. Again, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, either.
Click to expand...



The spurs got knocked the fuck out in the first round in 2006 or 2007


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love for Kevin Durant to win a ring.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until he puts on another 30 pounds.
Click to expand...


OKC had to struggle with the Knicks tonight


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Warriors are for real?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.
Click to expand...

No chance Cleveland can get it together by the finals?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
Click to expand...

Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.

I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Warriors are for real?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chance Cleveland can get it together by the finals?
Click to expand...



So you think the Bulls will be a cakewalk huh?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol
Click to expand...



I saw GS play last night and there is no team on this planet that can beat that team 4 times in a playoff series


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Warriors are for real?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chance Cleveland can get it together by the finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the Bulls will be a cakewalk huh?
Click to expand...

Oh yea. I think they'll figure out Gasol by playoff time though.

How about the pistons? Lol


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw GS play last night and there is no team on this planet that can beat that team 4 times in a playoff series
Click to expand...

Who's the second best player on the team?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Warriors are for real?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chance Cleveland can get it together by the finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the Bulls will be a cakewalk huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea. I think they'll figure out Gasol by playoff time though.
> 
> How about the pistons? Lol
Click to expand...



The Bulls and Cavs are on the same level so the cavs going to the Finals is not a lock


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw GS play last night and there is no team on this planet that can beat that team 4 times in a playoff series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the second best player on the team?
Click to expand...



dray-god


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Warriors are for real?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chance Cleveland can get it together by the finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the Bulls will be a cakewalk huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea. I think they'll figure out Gasol by playoff time though.
> 
> How about the pistons? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulls and Cavs are on the same level so the cavs going to the Finals is not a lock
Click to expand...

I'll need to see the bulls make a finals first, or any team in the east that doesn't have lebron on the roster.

You think lebrons going to take a step backward this year? Interesting.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw GS play last night and there is no team on this planet that can beat that team 4 times in a playoff series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the second best player on the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dray-god
Click to expand...

Do you think this team would have beat magics LA Lakers?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw GS play last night and there is no team on this planet that can beat that team 4 times in a playoff series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the second best player on the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dray-god
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think this team would have beat magics LA Lakers?
Click to expand...



The 1991 team yes

Not sure about the 1987 or 1988 team


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs were two plays away from winning five titles in a row from 03-07. You should shut the fuck up. And yes, you earned every full word. The normal acronym was not enough in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of those years they lost in the first round so go away with that silly shit
> 
> I believe it was 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, idiot. Again, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs got knocked the fuck out in the first round in 2006 or 2007
Click to expand...


They won the championship in 07. Just...

It's okay. I was 13 once, too.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> I saw GS play last night and there is no team on this planet that can beat that team 4 times in a playoff series


The '87 Lakers could.

You think Curry is unstoppable, well, he wouldn't be as effective with Michael Cooper guarding him.  Jordan wasn't.  And the Warriors would have absolutely no answer for Magic.  Or Worthy. Byron Scott could fill it up just as much as Klay.   And if that isn't enough, how the fuck would Drayvon guard Kareem?


----------



## Billo_Really

No team in the NBA this season is in the Warriors class.

However...

Other teams that could beat this Warriors' team:
'86 Celtics
'72 Lakers
'77 Trailblazers
'83 Sixers
'71 Bucks
'70 Knicks
'67 Warriors​


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol


The Warriors are playing basketball the way it was meant to be played (ie, passing, hitting the open man, getting in position for rebounds, doing the little things to win).

Cleveland plays park basketball.  Like it's a pick-up game.  Nothing but iso's.  Give me the ball and check out my bullshit.


----------



## Papageorgio

Blake Griffin is an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Warriors are for real?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for real for the past 3 seasons. The Spurs have been their only real question to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chance Cleveland can get it together by the finals?
Click to expand...

They will be there. Lebron doesn't really start playing until the playoffs start.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dubs with a hollow questioning victory. Pop is the master at mind games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Pop is satisfied with being in the hunt every year and winning a title every other year. However, it doesnt look like they have an answer for the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playoffs are different. 7 game series you never know.
> 
> I'm starting to maybe want lebron to win this year. Warriors fans getting too cocky. Lol
Click to expand...

From what I saw the mental edge the Spurs had on the Dubs is completely gone.


----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Pop wins 2 titles in a row I don't want to hear shit about him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs were two plays away from winning five titles in a row from 03-07. You should shut the fuck up. And yes, you earned every full word. The normal acronym was not enough in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of those years they lost in the first round so go away with that silly shit
> 
> I believe it was 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, idiot. Again, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The spurs got knocked the fuck out in the first round in 2006 or 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won the championship in 07. Just...
> 
> It's okay. I was 13 once, too.
Click to expand...


It was 2006.   Dallas knocked them out abd went to the finals


----------



## Rocko

Steph curry is the best player in the nba and the Warriors are the best team in the nba.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Blake Griffin is an idiot.


What if the little guy was drinking whiskey?

Everyone knows a few shots of Jack makes you wanna throw down.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> Steph curry is the best player in the nba and the Warriors are the best team in the nba.


I disagree.

The Warriors are little better than just the "best".


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> From what I saw the mental edge the Spurs had on the Dubs is completely gone.


I wouldn't want to be the Warriors next time they play the Spurs. 

There's only one thing better than winning and that's revenge.

Usually when a team gets blown out, they come back and win the next game.

Anyone remember the game after the Boston Massacre?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> They will be there. Lebron doesn't really start playing until the playoffs start.


Israel is all pissed off at Lebron.  Blatt is a hero in that country.

I would've loved it if the Cavs hired a Palestinian head coach.


----------



## fbj

warriors finishing 75-7 and will win the title again


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I saw the mental edge the Spurs had on the Dubs is completely gone.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to be the Warriors next time they play the Spurs.
> 
> There's only one thing better than winning and that's revenge.
> 
> Usually when a team gets blown out, they come back and win the next game.
> 
> Anyone remember the game after the Boston Massacre?
Click to expand...


Hell, they lost not only the next game, they lost the series.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Hell, they lost not only the next game, they lost the series.


And the beautiful thing was, they got beat in front of the people they love.


----------



## fbj

Golden State are your new 2015-16 NBA Champions


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Golden State are your new 2015-16 NBA Champions


Do you remember the 1983 NCAA Championship game between Houston vs North Carolina State?

Or how about the Championship game between Georgetown vs Villanova?

Or the Championship game between UNLV vs Duke?

Or the Super Bowl between Jets vs Colts?

Or Tyson vs Douglas?

History is full of the "should've won's".

Barring any major injury, the Warriors will not be part of that crowd.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State are your new 2015-16 NBA Champions
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember the 1983 NCAA Championship game between Houston vs North Carolina State?
> 
> Or how about the Championship game between Georgetown vs Villanova?
> 
> Or the Championship game between UNLV vs Duke?
> 
> Or the Super Bowl between Jets vs Colts?
> 
> Or Tyson vs Douglas?
> 
> History is full of the "should've won's".
> 
> Barring any major injury, the Warriors will not be part of that crowd.
Click to expand...



If the warriors are not the champs I may ask my supervisor can I smell her ass


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> If the warriors are not the champs I may ask my supervisor can I smell her ass


You should be made to smell Jim Buss's ass.

And if they win, you can smell Jeannie's!


----------



## Asclepias

Cavs reverted back to iso ball last night in the 4th quarter and almost lost. Pacers vets lost their minds and took a contested 2 point shot to lose by 1 instead of a 3 to tie.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Cavs reverted back to iso ball last night in the 4th quarter and almost lost. Pacers vets lost their minds and took a contested 2 point shot to lose by 1 instead of a 3 to tie.




I won't watch another Cavs game until June


----------



## Asclepias

Knicks have heart if not talent. They were down 27 points and came back. Ultimately they lost to Detroit but its good to see them starting to come around.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Knicks have heart if not talent. They were down 27 points and came back. Ultimately they lost to Detroit but its good to see them starting to come around.




Carmelo is a joke


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knicks have heart if not talent. They were down 27 points and came back. Ultimately they lost to Detroit but its good to see them starting to come around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo is a joke
Click to expand...


An you are the punchline.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knicks have heart if not talent. They were down 27 points and came back. Ultimately they lost to Detroit but its good to see them starting to come around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo is a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An you are the punchline.
Click to expand...



Your existence  is a joke


----------



## Billo_Really

They should end the season right now.  There's no need for the playoffs.

Just crown the boys from Frisco and lets move on to America's past-time.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> They should end the season right now.  There's no need for the playoffs.
> 
> Just crown the boys from Frisco and lets move on to America's past-time.




This will be the first year of my life since 1988 that I won't watch one second of the Eastern Playoffs.     No need to since I know who is coming out

If I'm wrong then I will catch the replay on NBATV


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> This will be the first year of my life since 1988 that I won't watch one second of the Eastern Playoffs.     No need to since I know who is coming out
> 
> If I'm wrong then I will catch the replay on NBATV


You don't want to see the Cavs big 3 have a meltdown, because they can't play with 3 balls?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the first year of my life since 1988 that I won't watch one second of the Eastern Playoffs.     No need to since I know who is coming out
> 
> If I'm wrong then I will catch the replay on NBATV
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see the Cavs big 3 have a meltdown, because they can't play with 3 balls?
Click to expand...



I only want to watch the Cavs play a good team. 


Let me rephrase that,   I won't watch any Cavs games until the Finals


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> I only want to watch the Cavs play a good team.
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase that,   I won't watch any Cavs games until the Finals


The Hawks are starting to come on.


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only want to watch the Cavs play a good team.
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase that,   I won't watch any Cavs games until the Finals
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks are starting to come on.
Click to expand...



I don't trust the Hawks, Raptors, or Bulls


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> I don't trust the Hawks, Raptors, or Bulls


Bulls are done without Butler.


----------



## Billo_Really

On another front...

...has anyone noticed the Lakers are playing better?


----------



## fbj

Billo_Really said:


> On another front...
> 
> ...has anyone noticed the Lakers are playing better?




Why?   too late


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> On another front...
> 
> ...has anyone noticed the Lakers are playing better?



Yeah, they might win 20 games.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another front...
> 
> ...has anyone noticed the Lakers are playing better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they might win 20 games.
Click to expand...



Lakers winning 20 games is like a ugly women giving me her phone number


MEAN NOTHING


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, they might win 20 games.


They're only the 2nd team in the league to go into the 4th quarter leading the Spurs.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Lakers winning 20 games is like a ugly women giving me her phone number
> 
> 
> MEAN NOTHING


Do you know how to fuck a fat chick?

You flip through the folds until you smell shit, then you go back one.


----------



## Billo_Really

fbj said:


> Why?   too late


We're gonna look pretty good next year with Ben Simmons.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   too late
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna look pretty good next year with Ben Simmons.
Click to expand...

I watched Simmons once this year and was disappointed. I hope he is more aggressive in the NBA. This dude has HOF talent but no motor.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.


----------



## Papageorgio

Phil Jackson is heading to Los Angeles to work for the Lakers. Just waiting until the end of the season. Rambos will be the intern coach until then.


----------



## Rocko

Billo_Really said:


> Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.



Nah, we should hire thibs


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we should hire thibs
Click to expand...

Did you see Delly at the ASG this year?


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we should hire thibs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see Delly at the ASG this year?
Click to expand...

Ok, not exactly an allstar, but he's better this year. He ain't no scrub - that's all I know.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we should hire thibs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see Delly at th eASG this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, not exactly an allstar, but he's better this year. He ain't no scrub - that's all I know.
Click to expand...

Well you did make a bet that he would at least make the All Defensive team. I'll give you a chance to back out on that bet if you would like.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we should hire thibs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see Delly at th eASG this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, not exactly an allstar, but he's better this year. He ain't no scrub - that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did make a bet that he would at least make the All Defensive team. I'll give you a chance to back out on that bet if you would like.
Click to expand...


What did we bet?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Jackson should hire Mark Jackson as the new coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we should hire thibs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see Delly at th eASG this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, not exactly an allstar, but he's better this year. He ain't no scrub - that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did make a bet that he would at least make the All Defensive team. I'll give you a chance to back out on that bet if you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did we bet?
Click to expand...

I dont recall. i would have to look it up. I think it was a posting ban or sig bet.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we should hire thibs
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Delly at th eASG this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, not exactly an allstar, but he's better this year. He ain't no scrub - that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did make a bet that he would at least make the All Defensive team. I'll give you a chance to back out on that bet if you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did we bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall. i would have to look it up. I think it was a posting ban or sig bet.
Click to expand...


Don't bother, I will accept your offer and humbly back out of the bet. For whatever it's worth, you bested me on this one. I got excited when Delly locked Curry down for a couple of games in the finals. Sure enough, as you anticipated, it was proven to be a fluke.


----------



## Papageorgio

Don't leave Lillard off an NBA Allstar Team. Damien scored 51 point dished out 10 assists, no turnovers as he helped Rip City hand the Warriors their worse loss of the season. Fun game to watch.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Don't leave Lillard off an NBA Allstar Team. Damien scored 51 point dished out 10 assists, no turnovers as he helped Rip City hand the Warriors their worse loss of the season. Fun game to watch.


That was awesome and I am a Dub fan. Dame sent a statement last night.  There was no way he should have been left off the ASG roster with his swag.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> That was awesome and I am a Dub fan. Dame sent a statement last night.  There was no way he should have been left off the ASG roster with his swag.


All he can do is shoot.  He can't pass and can't play defense.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Don't leave Lillard off an NBA Allstar Team. Damien scored 51 point dished out 10 assists, no turnovers as he helped Rip City hand the Warriors their worse loss of the season. Fun game to watch.


I detect a little bro-mance going on?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome and I am a Dub fan. Dame sent a statement last night.  There was no way he should have been left off the ASG roster with his swag.
> 
> 
> 
> All he can do is shoot.  He can't pass and can't play defense.
Click to expand...


He leads the Blazers in assists, how can you say he can't pass. His defense is good, its not lock down but its good. I'll take him over any Laker of course that is saying nothing since LA is just a D-League team.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome and I am a Dub fan. Dame sent a statement last night.  There was no way he should have been left off the ASG roster with his swag.
> 
> 
> 
> All he can do is shoot.  He can't pass and can't play defense.
Click to expand...

Dame can pass. He isnt anything special on defense but he is playing against the hardest position in the NBA so thats skewed.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> He leads the Blazers in assists, how can you say he can't pass.


This ain't the '77 Blazers, so that's not saying much.

After making a few big shots early in his career, he let it go to his head and now gets a little too hot dog, towards the ends of games.




Papageorgio said:


> His defense is good, its not lock down but its good.


You mean he's not Michael Cooper?



Papageorgio said:


> I'll take him over any Laker of course that is saying nothing since LA is just a D-League team.


So would I _(at this present time)._


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Dame can pass. He isnt anything special on defense but he is playing against the hardest position in the NBA so thats skewed.


This is a "wing" league, so how hard can it be?

I played the No.1 my whole amateur career and I know what it's like expending energy at both ends of the court at that position.  To make a long story short, there are not that many 1's in NBA history that could play both ends of the court equally well.  The more energy you spend at one end, the less you spend at the other.

Plus the fact he's not facing a Steph Curry every night.  I know that sounds a little weird, since the night were talking about, he did.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome and I am a Dub fan. Dame sent a statement last night.  There was no way he should have been left off the ASG roster with his swag.
> 
> 
> 
> All he can do is shoot.  He can't pass and can't play defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dame can pass. He isnt anything special on defense but he is playing against the hardest position in the NBA so thats skewed.
Click to expand...

Okc v golden state. It's a good one.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Okc v golden state. It's a good one.


Steph Curry reminds me of me.

I had a shot like that.  A little step back fall-away, that no one could stop.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okc v golden state. It's a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph Curry reminds me of me.
> 
> I had a shot like that.  A little step back fall-away, that no one could stop.
Click to expand...

I bet a guy $5 the warriors will break Jordan's record. The next day warriors lost. I thought I was going to lose. Last night it looked like they were going to lose. Curry even went down guy stepped on his ankle.

I fell asleep. You just reminded me to check the score and golden state won? Wow. They were losing the entire game.

I thought Durant would win a ring before I even knew who curry was. Now he's better than lebron.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I bet a guy $5 the warriors will break Jordan's record. The next day warriors lost. I thought I was going to lose. Last night it looked like they were going to lose. Curry even went down guy stepped on his ankle.
> 
> I fell asleep. You just reminded me to check the score and golden state won? Wow. They were losing the entire game.
> 
> I thought Durant would win a ring before I even knew who curry was. Now he's better than lebron.


That game was monster!

And it proved one thing................_*Durant can't guard Curry!*_


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a guy $5 the warriors will break Jordan's record. The next day warriors lost. I thought I was going to lose. Last night it looked like they were going to lose. Curry even went down guy stepped on his ankle.
> 
> I fell asleep. You just reminded me to check the score and golden state won? Wow. They were losing the entire game.
> 
> I thought Durant would win a ring before I even knew who curry was. Now he's better than lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> That game was monster!
> 
> And it proved one thing................_*Durant can't guard Curry!*_
Click to expand...

I fell asleep. What it looked like early is that curry couldn't guard his man. Too short. And they weren't shooting well early. Can't believe golden state so goodm. I got $5 bet I say they will break record. Not tie but break. How many loses can the have to break the record?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I fell asleep. What it looked like early is that curry couldn't guard his man. Too short. And they weren't shooting well early. Can't believe golden state so goodm. I got $5 bet I say they will break record. Not tie but break. How many loses can the have to break the record?


4.  They lose 5 and they tie.

They cannot whind up with 10 losses, or they tie.  Chicago went 72-10.

BTW, Durant had more trouble with Curry, than Curry did with Durant.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome and I am a Dub fan. Dame sent a statement last night.  There was no way he should have been left off the ASG roster with his swag.
> 
> 
> 
> All he can do is shoot.  He can't pass and can't play defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dame can pass. He isnt anything special on defense but he is playing against the hardest position in the NBA so thats skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okc v golden state. It's a good one.
Click to expand...

I was awestruck. I saw MJ's flu game and this one was better.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okc v golden state. It's a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph Curry reminds me of me.
> 
> I had a shot like that.  A little step back fall-away, that no one could stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a guy $5 the warriors will break Jordan's record. The next day warriors lost. I thought I was going to lose. Last night it looked like they were going to lose. Curry even went down guy stepped on his ankle.
> 
> I fell asleep. You just reminded me to check the score and golden state won? Wow. They were losing the entire game.
> 
> I thought Durant would win a ring before I even knew who curry was. Now he's better than lebron.
Click to expand...

You missed the game?!!!  I hope you taped it. By all rights OKC should have won that game but Curry was like "Naw I got this".  There isnt anyone on the planet that can guard him when he gets that hot.

I think they can only lose 4 or 5 more  games to end up with a tie


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okc v golden state. It's a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph Curry reminds me of me.
> 
> I had a shot like that.  A little step back fall-away, that no one could stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a guy $5 the warriors will break Jordan's record. The next day warriors lost. I thought I was going to lose. Last night it looked like they were going to lose. Curry even went down guy stepped on his ankle.
> 
> I fell asleep. You just reminded me to check the score and golden state won? Wow. They were losing the entire game.
> 
> I thought Durant would win a ring before I even knew who curry was. Now he's better than lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the game?!!!  I hope you taped it. By all rights OKC should have won that game but Curry was like "Naw I got this".  There isnt anyone on the planet that can guard him when he gets that hot.
> 
> I think they can only lose 4 or 5 more  games to end up with a tie
Click to expand...

A tie and I lose. How many more games left?

I fell asleep. Okc was winning the entire time sometimes by 4 sometimes by 12.  I knew golden state had the ability to come back but it didn't look like it was gonna happen. Curry must have got hot right when I nodded off. Damn!


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep. What it looked like early is that curry couldn't guard his man. Too short. And they weren't shooting well early. Can't believe golden state so goodm. I got $5 bet I say they will break record. Not tie but break. How many loses can the have to break the record?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  They lose 5 and they tie.
> 
> They cannot whind up with 10 losses, or they tie.  Chicago went 72-10.
> 
> BTW, Durant had more trouble with Curry, than Curry did with Durant.
Click to expand...

When I was watching Durant wasn't covering curry and curry wasn't guarding Durant. I could be wrong but it didn't seem like they were going at it. Durant's too tall for curry to guard. Currys like a point guard and Durant's like a small forward, no?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> When I was watching Durant wasn't covering curry and curry wasn't guarding Durant. I could be wrong but it didn't seem like they were going at it. Durant's too tall for curry to guard. Currys like a point guard and Durant's like a small forward, no?


Durant fouled out guarding Curry.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> A tie and I lose. How many more games left?
> 
> I fell asleep. Okc was winning the entire time sometimes by 4 sometimes by 12.  I knew golden state had the ability to come back but it didn't look like it was gonna happen. Curry must have got hot right when I nodded off. Damn!


Got hot?  Curry was launching them from 40 and hitting nothing but net.  He'd take two steps past mid-court and BAM!  He did this more than once.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I was awestruck. I saw MJ's flu game and this one was better.


Maybe that was Curry's answer to Oscar?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was awestruck. I saw MJ's flu game and this one was better.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that was Curry's answer to Oscar?
Click to expand...

The Big O's comments may indeed have provided some inspiration.  The one he took with Westbrook right in his face was awesome. I have never seen Westbrook with an "oh shit" look on his face.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep. What it looked like early is that curry couldn't guard his man. Too short. And they weren't shooting well early. Can't believe golden state so goodm. I got $5 bet I say they will break record. Not tie but break. How many loses can the have to break the record?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  They lose 5 and they tie.
> 
> They cannot whind up with 10 losses, or they tie.  Chicago went 72-10.
> 
> BTW, Durant had more trouble with Curry, than Curry did with Durant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was watching Durant wasn't covering curry and curry wasn't guarding Durant. I could be wrong but it didn't seem like they were going at it. Durant's too tall for curry to guard. Currys like a point guard and Durant's like a small forward, no?
Click to expand...

Curry shook Durant, got him on his back and made Durant foul him.  No one really talked about it but that was probably the play of the game.


----------



## sealybobo

My 


Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep. What it looked like early is that curry couldn't guard his man. Too short. And they weren't shooting well early. Can't believe golden state so goodm. I got $5 bet I say they will break record. Not tie but break. How many loses can the have to break the record?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  They lose 5 and they tie.
> 
> They cannot whind up with 10 losses, or they tie.  Chicago went 72-10.
> 
> BTW, Durant had more trouble with Curry, than Curry did with Durant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was watching Durant wasn't covering curry and curry wasn't guarding Durant. I could be wrong but it didn't seem like they were going at it. Durant's too tall for curry to guard. Currys like a point guard and Durant's like a small forward, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curry shook Durant, got him on his back and made Durant foul him.  No one really talked about it but that was probably the play of the game.
Click to expand...

My pistons are battling the spurs tonight. I'm really hoping vangundy is putting together a competitive team. Maybe in a year or three be in the Eastern conference finals and within 6 years win a championship.

This year I just want to make the playoffs and dare I say win in the first round


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> My pistons are battling the spurs tonight. I'm really hoping vangundy is putting together a competitive team. Maybe in a year or three be in the Eastern conference finals and within 6 years win a championship.
> 
> This year I just want to make the playoffs and dare I say win in the first round


Maybe if you play the Raptors?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pistons are battling the spurs tonight. I'm really hoping vangundy is putting together a competitive team. Maybe in a year or three be in the Eastern conference finals and within 6 years win a championship.
> 
> This year I just want to make the playoffs and dare I say win in the first round
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you play the Raptors?
Click to expand...

 We played OK against the spurs last night except for the 3rd quarter we only put up 14


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> We played OK against the spurs last night except for the 3rd quarter we only put up 14


That's the thing about good defensive teams.  They use the first half to see what you like to do, then in the second half, they take it away.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pistons are battling the spurs tonight. I'm really hoping vangundy is putting together a competitive team. Maybe in a year or three be in the Eastern conference finals and within 6 years win a championship.
> 
> This year I just want to make the playoffs and dare I say win in the first round
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you play the Raptors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We played OK against the spurs last night except for the 3rd quarter we only put up 14
Click to expand...

Sounds like a signature Spurs defensive readjustment. I think Pop may be the best coach I have ever seen at it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Sounds like a signature Spurs defensive readjustment. I think Pop may be the best coach I have ever seen at it.


Better than Chuck Daly?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a signature Spurs defensive readjustment. I think Pop may be the best coach I have ever seen at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Chuck Daly?
Click to expand...

Only because Pop has more hardware to back it up.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a signature Spurs defensive readjustment. I think Pop may be the best coach I have ever seen at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Chuck Daly?
Click to expand...

Chuck was the man.  You know who I love and hate?  Larry Brown.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a signature Spurs defensive readjustment. I think Pop may be the best coach I have ever seen at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Chuck Daly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Pop has more hardware to back it up.
Click to expand...

Better than Phil Jackson?


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Only because Pop has more hardware to back it up.


I don't know about that.  I mean, I hate the Pistons, but that's not to say they weren't LOADED!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a signature Spurs defensive readjustment. I think Pop may be the best coach I have ever seen at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Chuck Daly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Pop has more hardware to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
Click to expand...

Yes. Phil had the most dominant big man in the last 2 or 3 decades and the best player to ever lace them up in MJ. He actually should have won more rings than he did.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Better than Phil Jackson?


Better than Red Auerbach?

I can't believe I just said that?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only because Pop has more hardware to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that.  I mean, I hate the Pistons, but that's not to say they weren't LOADED!
Click to expand...

I didnt hate the Pistons and that was a special team. I only give the nod to Pop due to that amount of rings he has without having super duper stars and the consistency..


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Yes. Phil had the most dominant big man in the last 2 or 3 decades and the best player to ever lace them up in MJ. He actually should have won more rings than he did.


Who the fuck was that?  Bill Cartwright?  Will Perdue?

Oh, now I remember.  The guy who was Wilt, with no talent.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
Click to expand...

From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Chuck was the man.  You know who I love and hate?  Larry Brown.


Everybody hates Larry.

In fact, Denver hates Larry more than Kobe.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Phil had the most dominant big man in the last 2 or 3 decades and the best player to ever lace them up in MJ. He actually should have won more rings than he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was that?  Bill Cartwright?  Will Perdue?
> 
> Oh, now I remember.  The guy who was Wilt, with no talent.
Click to expand...

Shaq had plenty of talent. He was incredibly mobile and an excellent passer. Thats on top of being unstoppable.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.


Oh c'mon, Red had to teach Bill Russell how to play defense.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Shaq had plenty of talent. He was incredibly mobile and an excellent passer. Thats on top of being unstoppable.


Not to mention all the opposing centers who mysteriously got the flu the night they had to play the Lakers.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon, Red had to teach Bill Russell how to play defense.
Click to expand...

Who taught Russell how to play D before he got in the NBA?  He was blocking a lot of shots when he played in San Francisco.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaq had plenty of talent. He was incredibly mobile and an excellent passer. Thats on top of being unstoppable.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention all the opposing centers who mysteriously got the flu the night they had to play the Lakers.
Click to expand...

No doubt. Shaqitis.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Who taught Russell how to play D before he got in the NBA?  He was blocking a lot of shots when he played in San Francisco.


Hey, don't kill my buzz, man!

I called in sick today and am on my 2nd beer.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
Click to expand...


The league was much deeper in talent 8-12 teams and they all had at least one star. Today you can't touch a player without a foul, no hand checking...etc. The NBA had enforcers to go out and take a player out. 

Watching those Celtic teams run was beautiful basketball.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The league was much deeper in talent 8-12 teams and they all had at least one star. Today you can't touch a player without a foul, no hand checking...etc. The NBA had enforcers to go out and take a player out.
> 
> Watching those Celtic teams run was beautiful basketball.
Click to expand...

You mean those Piston Bad Boys?  Yes that was beautiful.  Same with how Chauncey Rip Prince Sheed and Ben played together.  We should have won back to back.  Fucking 2005 Spurs and


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The league was much deeper in talent 8-12 teams and they all had at least one star. Today you can't touch a player without a foul, no hand checking...etc. The NBA had enforcers to go out and take a player out.
> 
> Watching those Celtic teams run was beautiful basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those Piston Bad Boys?  Yes that was beautiful.  Same with how Chauncey Rip Prince Sheed and Ben played together.  We should have won back to back.  Fucking 2005 Spurs and
Click to expand...


I'd rather watch the Celtics and their fastbreak offense than the grind out Pistons. The Trailblazers in the mid-70's with the Walton gang was the purest basketball I think I ever saw. They run the break to perfection and Lucas would have made mince meat out of the Piston's bad boys.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The league was much deeper in talent 8-12 teams and they all had at least one star. Today you can't touch a player without a foul, no hand checking...etc. The NBA had enforcers to go out and take a player out.
> 
> Watching those Celtic teams run was beautiful basketball.
Click to expand...

I saw clips of these times and I'm sorry but they were not talented. Basketball was not meant to be a sport where you are hand checking. It should be body position. Last I heard fouling someone was against the rules. If you have to take someone out then you are admitting you cant stop them legally.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The league was much deeper in talent 8-12 teams and they all had at least one star. Today you can't touch a player without a foul, no hand checking...etc. The NBA had enforcers to go out and take a player out.
> 
> Watching those Celtic teams run was beautiful basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw clips of these times and I'm sorry but they were not talented. Basketball was not meant to be a sport where you are hand checking. It should be body position. Last I heard fouling someone was against the rules. If you have to take someone out then you are admitting you cant stop them legally.
Click to expand...

Every player gets 5 fouls.  Don't cry if/when they use them.  Today no one fouls out.  Bunch of pussies.  No wonder Curry scores so easily.  

I have an idea




Lets play shirts against the blouses and afterward I'll make you bitches some pancakes.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Phil Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Red Auerbach?
> 
> I can't believe I just said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand Red had a team full of all stars every year and the league was not as hard to play in as it is today. Besides I didnt see Red coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The league was much deeper in talent 8-12 teams and they all had at least one star. Today you can't touch a player without a foul, no hand checking...etc. The NBA had enforcers to go out and take a player out.
> 
> Watching those Celtic teams run was beautiful basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw clips of these times and I'm sorry but they were not talented. Basketball was not meant to be a sport where you are hand checking. It should be body position. Last I heard fouling someone was against the rules. If you have to take someone out then you are admitting you cant stop them legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every player gets 5 fouls.  Don't cry if/when they use them.  Today no one fouls out.  Bunch of pussies.  No wonder Curry scores so easily.
> 
> I have an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play shirts against the blouses and afterward I'll make you bitches some pancakes.
Click to expand...

Fouls are part of the game. As a shooter I know you cant stop me if you have to resort to a foul. I dont cry. I just laugh at you as I shoot my free throws.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I saw clips of these times and I'm sorry but they were not talented. Basketball was not meant to be a sport where you are hand checking. It should be body position. Last I heard fouling someone was against the rules. If you have to take someone out then you are admitting you cant stop them legally.


Are you saying David Thompson was not as athletic as anyone playing today?


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw clips of these times and I'm sorry but they were not talented. Basketball was not meant to be a sport where you are hand checking. It should be body position. Last I heard fouling someone was against the rules. If you have to take someone out then you are admitting you cant stop them legally.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying David Thompson was not as athletic as anyone playing today?
Click to expand...

How many guys in the league today would make DT look like just one of many?  DT stood out because not many of the guys had his athleticism.  Its kinda like with MJ. Now every team has at least one player that can move like MJ.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> How many guys in the league today would make DT look like just one of many?  DT stood out because not many of the guys had his athleticism.  Its kinda like with MJ. Now every team has at least one player that can move like MJ.


What about Wilt?  He was the strongest man to ever play in the NBA.  There hasn't been a player before or since, that has had his kind of strength.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys in the league today would make DT look like just one of many?  DT stood out because not many of the guys had his athleticism.  Its kinda like with MJ. Now every team has at least one player that can move like MJ.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Wilt?  He was the strongest man to ever play in the NBA.  There hasn't been a player before or since, that has had his kind of strength.
Click to expand...

I agree but you are talking about one offs instead of the norm. Todays basketball players are more skilled and better athletes. It makes sense. There is more information and better training methods. Back then most players stayed away from weight lifting. Nowdays its odd if you dont lift weights.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I agree but you are talking about one offs instead of the norm. Todays basketball players are more skilled and better athletes. It makes sense. There is more information and better training methods. Back then most players stayed away from weight lifting. Nowdays its odd if you dont lift weights.


Well, although the '60's weren't my decade, it was the decade I most identify with.  My decade was the '70's, which really sucked!


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys in the league today would make DT look like just one of many?  DT stood out because not many of the guys had his athleticism.  Its kinda like with MJ. Now every team has at least one player that can move like MJ.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Wilt?  He was the strongest man to ever play in the NBA.  There hasn't been a player before or since, that has had his kind of strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but you are talking about one offs instead of the norm. Todays basketball players are more skilled and better athletes. It makes sense. There is more information and better training methods. Back then most players stayed away from weight lifting. Nowdays its odd if you dont lift weights.
Click to expand...


Lucas and Walton worked out on the weights. I agree the training methods are better however. George McGinnis was a chain smoker.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but you are talking about one offs instead of the norm. Todays basketball players are more skilled and better athletes. It makes sense. There is more information and better training methods. Back then most players stayed away from weight lifting. Nowdays its odd if you dont lift weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, although the '60's weren't my decade, it was the decade I most identify with.  My decade was the '70's, which really sucked!
Click to expand...


Dr. J was amazing to watch, that guy lived above the rim.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys in the league today would make DT look like just one of many?  DT stood out because not many of the guys had his athleticism.  Its kinda like with MJ. Now every team has at least one player that can move like MJ.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Wilt?  He was the strongest man to ever play in the NBA.  There hasn't been a player before or since, that has had his kind of strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but you are talking about one offs instead of the norm. Todays basketball players are more skilled and better athletes. It makes sense. There is more information and better training methods. Back then most players stayed away from weight lifting. Nowdays its odd if you dont lift weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucas and Walton worked out on the weights. I agree the training methods are better however. George McGinnis was a chain smoker.
Click to expand...

If Mcginnis was to play in todays league do you think we would know who he is?  I look at some of those clips and its painful thinking about how they would fare in todays league.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but you are talking about one offs instead of the norm. Todays basketball players are more skilled and better athletes. It makes sense. There is more information and better training methods. Back then most players stayed away from weight lifting. Nowdays its odd if you dont lift weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, although the '60's weren't my decade, it was the decade I most identify with.  My decade was the '70's, which really sucked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. J was amazing to watch, that guy lived above the rim.
Click to expand...

Dr J was amazing. One of the few I think would be ok in todays league.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Dr J was amazing. One of the few I think would be ok in todays league.


Were you watching ABA Dr. J, or NBA Dr. J?


----------



## Billo_Really

What's up with Lillard?  He's playing like he's the Black Steph.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> What's up with Lillard?  He's playing like he's the Black Steph.


I hear lebron went down to Miami to work out with Wade or bosh and that he's fighting with Irving and will probably be leaving Cleveland. And that Durant Dwight Howard and carmello are all leaving their teams. The NBA will look different next year.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lillard is a beast, give him and McCollum and a couple missing pieces and Portland will be able to compete with anyone. The guy is an incredible person and athlete.

The NBA snubbing Lillard for the Allstar game has created another superstar.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr J was amazing. One of the few I think would be ok in todays league.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you watching ABA Dr. J, or NBA Dr. J?
Click to expand...

I knew nothing about the NBA until the bad boys were put together. Before that the pistons leader was Kelly tripuca.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr J was amazing. One of the few I think would be ok in todays league.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you watching ABA Dr. J, or NBA Dr. J?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew nothing about the NBA until the bad boys were put together. Before that the pistons leader was Kelly tripuca.
Click to expand...


Detroit had Dave Bing, Bob Lanier, George Yardley (the real first great Piston)


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Detroit had Dave Bing, Bob Lanier, George Yardley (the real first great Piston)


Didn't Al Attles play for Detroit?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit had Dave Bing, Bob Lanier, George Yardley (the real first great Piston)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Al Attles play for Detroit?
Click to expand...

Never heard of him. The only name I know pre bad boys is Kelly Tripucka. By the way I can't believe the Pistons can't beat New York Knicks. We can't be that good yet


----------



## Billo_Really

The Lakers will win today.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> The Lakers will win today.


Against who?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Against who?


Warriors.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against who?
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors.
Click to expand...

Is curry out? No way Lakers win today. It's a usmb bet. Lol

I love NBA and NFL so much more than hockey and baseball. I can't wait to see not only what happens in the playoffs but also the post season.

I heard carmello Dwight lebron and Durant are all going to different teams. Imagine if 4 big time players in the NFL all went to different teams


----------



## sealybobo

I guess it would only matter if it were 4 qb's. Imagine 4 starting qb's all go to different teams.

Brady to detroit


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit had Dave Bing, Bob Lanier, George Yardley (the real first great Piston)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Al Attles play for Detroit?
Click to expand...


Attles I think was a lifetime Warrior, he was the first black NBA coach I think.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Attles I think was a lifetime Warrior, he was the first black NBA coach I think.


No, that was Russell.

BTW, did you know Attles was the 2nd leading scorer (with 17), the night Wilt scored 100?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I guess it would only matter if it were 4 qb's. Imagine 4 starting qb's all go to different teams.
> 
> Brady to detroit


Did you know, Peyton Manning won 180 games by himself?  He played 1-11 and won 180 times.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr J was amazing. One of the few I think would be ok in todays league.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you watching ABA Dr. J, or NBA Dr. J?
Click to expand...

Both. I saw the clips from the ABA and I caught the end of his career in the NBA.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> What's up with Lillard?  He's playing like he's the Black Steph.


Steph is Black. Lillard is playing like he is from the O like me.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Lillard is a beast, give him and McCollum and a couple missing pieces and Portland will be able to compete with anyone. The guy is an incredible person and athlete.
> 
> The NBA snubbing Lillard for the Allstar game has created another superstar.


He was already a super star. Its a mystery to me why he is underrated by some.


----------



## Asclepias

Billo_Really said:


> The Lakers will win today.




I cant imagine how much would have to go wrong for the Lakers to beat the Dubs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> Steph is Black. Lillard is playing like he is from the O like me.


Tarzan don't know, where Tarzan go.


----------



## Asclepias

Dub starters want to play in the 4th quarter.  Lakers actually have 60 points at halftime and 1 turnover.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attles I think was a lifetime Warrior, he was the first black NBA coach I think.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was Russell.
> 
> BTW, did you know Attles was the 2nd leading scorer (with 17), the night Wilt scored 100?
Click to expand...


I didn't know that, I forgot about Russell.


----------



## Asclepias

I'll be goddamed almost everything that could have went wrong did. Lakers beat the Dubs.  I think they just lost a chance to beat the record as well.


----------



## Billo_Really

Asclepias said:


> I'll be goddamed almost everything that could have went wrong did. Lakers beat the Dubs.  I think they just lost a chance to beat the record as well.


*Fuck the police
fuck, fuck, fuck the police

50 bucks, little man
put that money in my hand
and if that money doesn't show
then you owe me owe me owe

Jungle love, 
owe me owe me owe!*


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers will win today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine how much would have to go wrong for the Lakers to beat the Dubs.
Click to expand...


Curry 12 points? How bad did they play?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> The Lakers will win today.



Nice call!


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers will win today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine how much would have to go wrong for the Lakers to beat the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curry 12 points? How bad did they play?
Click to expand...

It was like they forgot how to play. I dont know why but I actually feel embarrassed.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against who?
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors.
Click to expand...

I told you no way the Lakers would win. I owe you 1 million usmb dollars. Let's go double or nothing on the next spurs golden state game. Who you pick?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers will win today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine how much would have to go wrong for the Lakers to beat the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curry 12 points? How bad did they play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was like they forgot how to play. I dont know why but I actually feel embarrassed.
Click to expand...

I have a bet. If golden state ties the bulls record I lose. They have to break the record.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers will win today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant imagine how much would have to go wrong for the Lakers to beat the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curry 12 points? How bad did they play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was like they forgot how to play. I dont know why but I actually feel embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bet. If golden state ties the bulls record I lose. They have to break the record.
Click to expand...

You just lost. I dont think they are going to break the record. They may not even tie it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> I'll be goddamed almost everything that could have went wrong did. Lakers beat the Dubs.  I think they just lost a chance to beat the record as well.


And now Andre igudala is out 2 weeks!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be goddamed almost everything that could have went wrong did. Lakers beat the Dubs.  I think they just lost a chance to beat the record as well.
> 
> 
> 
> And now Andre igudala is out 2 weeks!
Click to expand...

Yes. I hope someone steps up. AI is a very important part of the rotation. Dubs are going to have issues without his defense and play making.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Blake Griffin is an idiot.


Yea well he’s our idiot now.

Did yo hear boss died? If I never told you you’re one of my favorite usmb posters bro


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Griffin is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well he’s our idiot now.
> 
> Did yo hear boss died? If I never told you you’re one of my favorite usmb posters bro
Click to expand...


Sealy that is sad news, Boss was a nice guy, I had my differences but my heart goes out to his family and friends. 

Enjoy Blake, he is a good player and Detroit needed to do something to get it rolling this year, not sure he is the answer but he is a start. 

I enjoy you and your comments as well, I like to give you a bad time because you can take it as well as dish it. Thanks my friend.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Griffin is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well he’s our idiot now.
> 
> Did yo hear boss died? If I never told you you’re one of my favorite usmb posters bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy that is sad news, Boss was a nice guy, I had my differences but my heart goes out to his family and friends.
> 
> Enjoy Blake, he is a good player and Detroit needed to do something to get it rolling this year, not sure he is the answer but he is a start.
> 
> I enjoy you and your comments as well, I like to give you a bad time because you can take it as well as dish it. Thanks my friend.
Click to expand...

I hear Reggie Jackson might make the third piece of a lethal trio when he comes back from an injury.

That would be nice if we had three solid players.

I remember we had Rasheed Wallace, Big Ben, Chauncey billups, R.I.P. Hamilton and teyshaun prince AND a bench.

It’d be nice to be competing again. Hard to beat green Durant and curry


----------



## sealybobo

5 wins in a row for the pistons


----------

